# MacBook alu  premières impressions



## Elvis (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!!!!


Il est là sous mes yeux; il est magnifique et il est trop classe!!!!! et pendant que vous dormez en France ou ailleurs, nous au Japon, on est déjà debout!!!

Je suis allé le chercher ce matin 10hr, à l'Apple Store de Ginza (le 1er sur le sol nippon). On était un bon paquet de geeks à attendre l'ouverture des portes du magasin... la presse était là, des photographes, des cameramen, etc. manquait plus que le PPDA local... 

Mon choix s'est porté sur le nouveau macbook alu avec la config à 2,4ghz.

Alors mes impressions:

-L'emballage est vraiment plus petit. Il fait l'épaisseur d'un écran d'imac; la boîte dépasse à peine les dimensions du laptop.
-Il est tellement bien emballé et moi j'étais tellement pressé que je me suis arraché la peau sur l'index gauche. Prudence.
-En main, on sent vraiment la différence avec les macbook blancs. Il est vraiment plus léger et plus rigide. Ca respire la solidité. D'extérieur, il est vraiment beau; mon premier sentiment était d'avoir *enfin* le remplaçant de powerbook alu 12'' en face de moi.
-Une fois débarrassé du film plastique, je l'ouvre. Il est encore plus chouette!!!
-On ne ressent absolument pas qu'il y a du verre sur le trackpad... il est vraiment agréable au touché!

Moi j'avais adoré le look des imacs alu, alors la reprise du design ne me gêne absolument pas...mais je comprends que certains râlent.

_Je l'allume...
_

Comme d'habitude on configure le bazarre en 15min et c'est réglé. J'arrive sur le bureau.
Je teste le nouveau trackpad: 

-La fonction 4 doigts pour Exposé est impressionnante!!! C'est géant!
-Le trackpad cliquable... bon pour l'instant je ne m'y fais pas trop, puisque j'ai tendance à cliquer en bas du track.... on verra à l'utilisation, ça fait seulement 1h que je l'ai acheté!
-L'écran: même qualité que le MBA: belles couleurs contrastées. Je vous écris depuis la BU (oui, je l'ai déballé à la bibliothèque universitaire) où le plafond est couverts de néons. J'avoue que le glossy ne gêne pas spécialement.

Je n'ai pas encore testé le son, car comme je vous l'ai dit, je suis à la BU...!

Pour l'instant, je suis vraiment aux anges!! je voulais un mac alu, je l'ai eu; je voulais un clavier rétro-éclairé, il y est; je voulais une carte graphique, c'est tout bon; un ordi moins de 2kg, bon on est à la limite!

Il est vraiment super en tout cas!!

Je vous aurais bien mis des photos, mais je n'ai rien sous la main... faudra attendre ce soir aue je rentre chez moi!!!





_Edit:
_Je viens de remarquer qu'après 2hrs d'utilisation: 
-il ne fait aucun bruit (en tout cas, dans le silence de la BU, je n'entends pas les ventilo)
-il ne chauffe pas beaucoup; il est un peu tiède sous ma main droite


----------



## frtwii (15 Octobre 2008)

oh bizarre, pas de commentaire? 
En tout cas merci pour ces premières impressions, c'est bien si il fait très peu de bruit et chauffe peu  
J'attends les photos et tes impressions sur le trackpad une fois l'habitude prise


----------



## Tox (15 Octobre 2008)

Bravo pour ton achat ! As-tu plus d'information (via la doc) pour le mode Target ?


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Bravo pour ton achat ! As-tu plus d'information (via la doc) pour le mode Target ?



Le mode Target n'est possible qu'en FireWire... MacBidouille en a fait une news ce matin.


----------



## Tox (15 Octobre 2008)

J'avais lu la "news", mais j'avoue avoir de la peine à croire que cette fonction passe à la trappe. D'un côté, la machine fait plus pro que jamais, de l'autre, elle fait l'impasse sur une fonction essentielle sur un laptop.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Octobre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> J'avais lu la news, mais j'avoue avoir de la peine à croire que cette fonction passe à la trappe. D'un côté, la machine fait plus pro que jamais, de l'autre, elle fait l'impasse sur une fonction essentielle sur un laptop.



«Fonction essentielle» c'est un peu exagéré. C'est bien pratique c'est sûr, mais c'est une fonction qui reste sans doute peu utilisée, notamment du grand public.


----------



## yann64 (15 Octobre 2008)

Pour moi quelque chose d'essentiel sur un portable est le FW...qui a disparu.
Surtout lorsque Apple appui sur le fait que le nouveau MB a une nouvelle carte graphique mais que le MB ne te permettra pas de transferer les videos de ton camescope DV avec un bonne qualité etc...etc...,
Tu seras aussi obligé de faire tes sauvegardes en USB2 ou eternet (heureusement que celui-ci reste, il ne manquerai plus que çà)


----------



## Tox (15 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> «Fonction essentielle» c'est un peu exagéré. C'est bien pratique c'est sûr, mais c'est une fonction qui reste sans doute peu utilisée, notamment du grand public.


Sur un ordinateur (et portable par-dessus le marché), c'est une fonction essentielle. Elle permet de changer de machine en moins d'une heure, elle permet de récupérer des informations lorsque l'ordinateur est en train de rendre l'âme (carte graphique ou écran défectueux).

A mon sens, le FW a permis, depuis les G3, de séparer les données de la machine. Une révolution qui n'a toujours pas son égale sur d'autres systèmes d'exploitation (simplicité révolutionnaire d'OS X dans ce domaine).

Le passage au tout USB est incompréhensible 

"Grand public", il faut le dire vite dans le cas de ce nouveau MB, tant en matière de prix que de design, par contre, la connectivité est certainement ce qui se fait de plus bas de gamme...

Cela signifie-t-il que les seules machines à usage professionnel sont des machines de 15" et 17" ? Et que pour Apple, les pros ne déplacent pas leur laptop ? Qu'une diagonale de 13" est "grand public" ?


----------



## XavH (15 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Le mode Target n'est possible qu'en FireWire... MacBidouille en a fait une news ce matin.



Salut Ô Bienheureux possesseur oriental du nouveau MB !

J'avais trois questions concernant la disparition du FireWire, qui soit dit en passant est une honte de la part d'Apple...
1/ comment se fait la migration à partir d'un ancien PowerBook G4 ? (je suis en 10.4.11)
2/ existe-t-il des adaptateurs (ou "convertisseur" ?) pour brancher un cable FW sur de l'USB - pour ceux qui utilisent des camescopes à connectique FW ?
3/ comment peut-on maintenant redémarrer sur un clone ? est-ce désormais possible en USB ? si je ne me trompe pas, j'ai cru comprendre qu'une sauvegarde de type Time Machine ne peut pas servir de disque de démarrage (mais c'est une autre question ?!)

Merci d'avance

Xav


----------



## Damonzon (15 Octobre 2008)

Allez j'en remet une couche sur ce poste concernant la disparition du FW c'est la HONTE !! D'une pour les amateurs vidéo et de deux pour le mode target qui ma déjà sauvé de situation délicates à plusieurs reprises. 
Pour ce qui est de booté à partir d'un clone sur un DD USB c'est encore possible (intel uniquement) pour le moment avant qu'apple nous sorte un portable avec uniquement la prise d'alimentation et nous fasses payer le chargeur. Vous l'aurez tous compris je suis colère


----------



## Elvis (15 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour vos messages!
Désolé, je suis rentré un peu tard (il est presque minuit ici).
Quand je mettrai des photos, vous serez en train de dormir! Vous les aurez au réveil ^^

Pour le FW, je sais, c'est vraiment pas cool... moi aussi j'aimais bien le FW et j'avais pas de quoi prendre un MBP...enfin ça fait cher le FW....

Je viens de faire un test batterie: elle est chargée de cette aprèm. Je viens d'enlever la magsafe et l'indicateur me donne une valeur de 3h45 (avec la luminosité à fond, le wifi et itunes qui tourne)... on est loin des 5hrs Apple... mais ça on à l'habitude!

@Xavh
1/J'ai récupéré mes (vieilles) données à l'ancienne: copie depuis le DD externe (branché en USB pour ceux qui n'auraient pas suivi).
2/J'ai lu qlq part sur les forum que ce genre d'adaptateur existe, mais n'ayant jamais testé, je ne pas me prononcer...
3/Je ne connaît pas la fonction démarrage en clone... c'est quoi?

Pour ceux qui sont intrigués par le trackpad.:
Je m'y fais petit à petit, en tout cas au fonction multitouch qui sont vraiment terribles. Je n'utilise pas encore toute la surface du track; mais comme Steve l'avait dit, il est vraiment agréable au toucher.

J'ai tatouillé photoshop avec du RAW; la bestiole s'en sort bien.


----------



## XavH (15 Octobre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> Merci pour vos messages!
> Désolé, je suis rentré un peu tard (il est presque minuit ici).
> Quand je mettrai des photos, vous serez en train de dormir! Vous les aurez au réveil ^^
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse.
1/ lorsque tu l'as allumé pour la première fois, l'animal ne t'a pas demandé si tu avais déjà un Mac et t'a pas proposé une solution "magique" pour transférer données/configuration... ?
3/ clone : copie exacte de ton DD, généralement sur un DD externe, qui permettait (en FW, mais Damonzon a répondu pour la possibilité en USB sur MAcIntel) de redémarrer sur ton DD externe de sauvegarde. C'est génial en cas de gros pépin, de nettoyage important...

Bonne nuit !

Xav


----------



## Damonzon (15 Octobre 2008)

Je confirme que l'utilisation d'un clone m'a sauvé la vie cette semaine. Le dd interne de mon MB m'a lâche subrepticement, heureusement que j'avais fait un clone avec CCC il y a 2 semaine sur un dd ext (USB/FW). J'ai pu relancer avec d'abord avec le DVD d'install pour assigné un redémarrage avec le dd ext en FW (valable aussi en USB). Cette procédure s'applique aussi sur les PPC mais uniquement en FW. Donc je n'ai perdu que 2 semaines de taff, rien de bien méchant mais surtout j'ai pu continué à travailler avec mon DD externe en attendant de trouver un nouveau, ce qui a été fait hier soir. Démontage de l'ancien DD interne, installation du nouveau et clonage du DD ext sur l'interne et zou j'ai un MB avec 160go en lieu et place du 60go et surtout pas de perte de temps en installation puisque le clonage de 35go n'a duré que 45mn. Perso je préfère un clonage à Time machine pour des raisons pratique.Voila pour ma petite expérience sur le clonage. 

Pour en revenir à nos moutons, quel retour sur la carte graphique ? As tu remarqué une meilleure rapidité pour traitement vidéo/Photo ?


----------



## omforever (15 Octobre 2008)

J'attend avec impatience ton reportage photos ! Mon MB est commandé, plus que 15 jours à patienter.


----------



## ni pour ni contre (15 Octobre 2008)

Question (de détail mais pas tant que ça) : tu confirmes que c'est silencieux? Tu peux voir dans quelles conditions tu réussis à obtenir le ventilateur? Et ça devient bruyant? Le bruit de mon 12" est son seul et immense défaut.

Pour le mode target, ne pas oublier que le disque dur est accessible en une dizaine de secondes, donc un décès de l'écran n'est plus si problématique  : il suffit de le mettre dans une nouvelle machine et zou. Et pour le reste, on a beaucoup plus facilement accès à un câble ethernet qu'à un cable FW.


----------



## omforever (15 Octobre 2008)

J'attend avec impatience ton reportage photos ! Mon MB est commandé, plus que 15 jours à patienter.


----------



## frtwii (15 Octobre 2008)

Cela dit, il me semble qu'il faut attendre quelques temps pour que la batterie soit optimale
En tout cas lors des premières utilisations, c'est normal que les performances sont moindre enfin d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net..

macbook commandé depuis hier soir... l'attente est déjà dure


----------



## Ptitdoux (15 Octobre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> Je viens de faire un test batterie: elle est chargée de cette aprèm. Je viens d'enlever la magsafe et l'indicateur me donne une valeur de 3h45 (avec la luminosité à fond, le wifi et itunes qui tourne)... on est loin des 5hrs Apple... mais ça on à l'habitude!



Oui mais Apple annonce 5h avec luminosité à 50%, wifi, et sans iTunes


----------



## Goobii (15 Octobre 2008)

on attend ac impatience tes photos ! Ne nous oublis pas !!! Moi commandé cet aprèm, réception pr le 4 novembre ! Ayant bénéficié de la réduction étudiante j'en ai profité pr claquer 4 Go de Ram, ce sera fait !


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Octobre 2008)

Ils les ont en stock les nouveaux macbook en france ? (sans passer par le store) ou c'est qu'aux USA ?


----------



## Panther (16 Octobre 2008)

L'assistant de migration fonctionne désormais avec Ethernet ou Airport, vu sur les forums de support Apple ( http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1752211&tstart=0 )

C'est toujours ça de pris, au revoir petit FireWire, on t'aimait bien 

Le mode target est apparemment bien passé à la trappe...

Merci pour ces petites impressions, ça fait bien envie !


----------



## Looyi (16 Octobre 2008)

Quelques photos ici

http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/nou...-pro-et-nouvel-ecran-reactions-237771-37.html

@+


----------



## frolick10 (16 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> j'en ai profité pr claquer 4 Go de Ram, ce sera fait !



Sur apple.fr la mémoire vive en sus est payé au prix fort contrairement à macway and co...


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

XavH a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse.
> 1/ lorsque tu l'as allumé pour la première fois, l'animal ne t'a pas demandé si tu avais déjà un Mac et t'a pas proposé une solution "magique" pour transférer données/configuration... ?
> 3/ clone : copie exacte de ton DD, généralement sur un DD externe, qui permettait (en FW, mais Damonzon a répondu pour la possibilité en USB sur MAcIntel) de redémarrer sur ton DD externe de sauvegarde. C'est génial en cas de gros pépin, de nettoyage important...
> 
> ...


Bonjour, le soleil est déjà levé!

1/Si, si il m'avait proposé de faire un transfert depuis l'ethernet ou mobile me
3/ok, merci



Damonzon a dit:


> Pour en revenir à nos moutons, quel retour sur la carte graphique ? As tu remarqué une meilleure rapidité pour traitement vidéo/Photo ?



Ben, j'avais un iBook alors....lol! J'ai aussi pas mal sqouatté le MacBook blanc 2ghz de ma compagne. On sent quand même une grosse différence. J'ai fait du traitement par lot sur les photos que j'ai uploadé ici. Le mac n'a pas sourcillé ^^



ni pour ni contre a dit:


> Question (de détail mais pas tant que ça) : tu confirmes que c'est silencieux? Tu peux voir dans quelles conditions tu réussis à obtenir le ventilateur? Et ça devient bruyant? Le bruit de mon 12" est son seul et immense défaut.



Pour l'instant je l'ai pas entendu. Cette aprèm', j'ai pas mal de boulot, je vais essayer de le pousser un peu voir si il sourcille.



frtwii a dit:


> Cela dit, il me semble qu'il faut attendre quelques temps pour que la batterie soit optimale
> En tout cas lors des premières utilisations, c'est normal que les performances sont moindre enfin d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le net..
> 
> macbook commandé depuis hier soir... l'attente est déjà dure



Ok, merci pour les infos sur la batterie!
Bon courage pour l'attente. On a de la chance ici d'avoir des Apple Store :love:



Ptitdoux a dit:


> Oui mais Apple annonce 5h avec luminosité à 50%, wifi, et sans iTunes



Oui, mais ça ce ne sont pas des vraies conditions de test 



Goobii a dit:


> on attend ac impatience tes photos ! Ne nous oublis pas !!! Moi commandé cet aprèm, réception pr le 4 novembre ! Ayant bénéficié de la réduction étudiante j'en ai profité pr claquer 4 Go de Ram, ce sera fait !



Félicitations à toi et tous les futurs possesseurs de macbook alu

J'ai moi aussi bénéficié du tarif education store ici. La config avec 2,4ghz m'est revenue à 172 000 yens. Au taux d'hier, ça faisait 1220 euros ^^ Avec le taux de change du mois dernier, j'aurais encore pu gagner 150 euros dessus (p****n de krach!!)!


----------



## boodou (16 Octobre 2008)

Bravo pour les photos ! On voit que tu l'aimes ton nouveau joujou 
Niveau look chacun ses gouts, je le trouve tres reussi ! Ecran led, reduction du poids, de l'alu solide au lieu du plastique qui se salit, nouveau clavier, nouvelle carte graphique, etc ...
Mais pour moi la disparition du FW400 est tout simplement honteuse, meme les ibook G3 en 2001 l'avaient ! Cela dit je me souviens des premiers MBP 15' qui avaient perdu le FW800 puis qui l'ont recupere par la suite ... donc sait-on jamais ? 

ps : desole pour l'absence des accents, je suis a l'etranger sur un clavier non azerty


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour les photos 
J'espère pour les futurs acheteurs qu'ils auront le FW. Mais c'est dommage d'attendre une révision juste pour ça. Surtout qu'ils viennent d'être MAJ, donc c'est pas pour demain.
De toutes façons, je ne regretterai pas, j'avais trop besoin d'un ordi : mon iBook m'avait lâché début septembre; j'avais pris mon mal en patience face aux rumeurs... et j'ai pas été déçu!!!

PS: Les accents avec un qwerty sont pas impossible, la preuve 
Mais il y a un apprentissage et une gymnastique des doigts; si c'est pas ton ordi, je comprends que ça t'emmerde d'apprendre, lol!


----------



## boodou (16 Octobre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> Merci pour les photos
> J'espère pour les futurs acheteurs qu'ils auront le FW. Mais c'est dommage d'attendre une révision juste pour ça. Surtout qu'ils viennent d'être MAJ, donc c'est pas pour demain.
> De toutes façons, je ne regretterai pas, j'avais trop besoin d'un ordi : mon iBook m'avait lâché début septembre; j'avais pris mon mal en patience face aux rumeurs... et j'ai pas été déçu!!!
> 
> ...



Tu as raison, il ne faut pas attendre quand on a besoin d'un ordi, ils changent constamment de toute façon ...
Peu de gens actifs sur MacG a cette heure  
Pour ce qui est des accents, j'ai trouvé le : é, ê, è  !


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

Sympa les photos, ca donne grave envie de refourguer mon MB contre un nouveau. Heureusement que j'habite à 5000km du 1er apple reseller le plus proche sinon j'aurais déjà fait chauffé la CB. Vraiment dommage cette histoire de FW je vais devoir prendre un MBP  j'ai trop de matériel audiovidéo en FW et impossible de faire sans.


----------



## frtwii (16 Octobre 2008)

Jolies photos  merci

C'est bizarre mais j'avais pas encore vue le plastique noir visible lorsque le macbook est fermé.

[HS] va faire un petit tour au combini du coin et prends toi du jus de pomme, ils sont délicieux au japon (je sais pas comment ils font..)


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour vos commentaires 

Le look de ce nouveau macbook a un gros gros succès! J'ai un pote pro linux qui regrette presque l'achat de son parckard bell 


*HS* Frtwii, tu es déjà venu au Japon?? où ça??

Le goût du jus de pomme est tout simplement dû... aux pommes japonaises! Il y a une grosse production locale et c'est un des fruits les moins chers... Leur raisin a un goût différent aussi, mais je suis pas très fan...


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> Sur apple.fr la mémoire vive en sus est payé au prix fort contrairement à macway and co...



Bin, je me suis renseigner, à l'heure actuelle la DDR3 tourne au double de prix que la DDR2... 4 Go on en trouve globalement aux alentours de 120 Euros... Alors pour 20 Euros de plus, Apple me démonte ma machine et met de la "bonne" mémoire garantie APPLE CARE... Donc... En plus ayant profiter de l'offre étudiante je touche le Mac à 1574 pour le Macbook, 4 Go de Ram, Imprimante et iPod Nano 8Go... On va pas se plaindre ! lol Par contre je me tate encore si j'annule ou pas, pr me prendre le Macbook Pro, mais ca fait 250 Euros de plus pour une carte graphique qui devrait d'ici 5 mois, devenir obsolète (J'exagère peut être mais j'en suis pas loin !)

> Elvis : Merci pour tes photos, que du bonheur en plus tes prises de vue ! On voit que tu touches avec ton K10D  (Ah la la, le Japon c'est le voyage de mes rêves ! Me suis fait NYC en aout et je me fais le Japon dans 2 ans... Si t'as des photos du Jap' j'suis preneur ! )


----------



## D@OU (16 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
@ Goobii :
Je suis sur le point de commander le macbook avec offre étudiante et ipod nano,Quel est ta date de livraison prevue ? afin d'etre sur de se faire rembourser les 125&#8364;.


Autre chose (je switch ! soyez clément !) J'hésite a prendre la garantie apple care, Vaut elle vraiment le coup car certains disent que les premieres versions lors de changement radicaux sont pas super sur niveau qualité, Qu'en est il réellement ?

Merci


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Sur un ordinateur (et portable par-dessus le marché), c'est une fonction essentielle. Elle permet de changer de machine en moins d'une heure, elle permet de récupérer des informations lorsque l'ordinateur est en train de rendre l'âme (carte graphique ou écran défectueux).



Je partage ton avis, et je regrette évidemment la disparition du FireWire sur les nouveaux MacBook. Mais sommes-nous représentatifs de l'usager de base du MacBook, nous, addicts du Mac, utilisateurs confirmés, un peu geek sur les bords, membres vétérans de divers forums, et constamment au courant et au fait des nouvelles technologies?

Franchement je ne pense pas. Une bonne majorité d'utilisateurs de MacBook n'a probablement jamais utilisé cette fonction. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles Apple l'a supprimé. Mais aussi parce qu'elle a sans doute voulu descendre ce nouveau MacBook en gamme et le différencier de la gamme pro.


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

D@OU a dit:


> Bonjour,
> @ Goobii :
> Je suis sur le point de commander le macbook avec offre étudiante et ipod nano,Quel est ta date de livraison prevue ? afin d'etre sur de se faire rembourser les 125.


 
 Fais ta commande par téléphone moi en plus d'avoir l'iPod j'ai 90 Euros sur une imprimante... C'est déjà pas mal, donc j'ai pris une Canon MX310 qui me revient à 9,95 Euros !!!! Après tu l'a revend et hop ! Comme je l'ai dit avec le Macbook à 4Go de RAM ca te revient à 1574 avec l'iPod et l'imprimante ! Date de livraison prévue : entre le 4 et 5 novembre ! Ca m'emmerde d'attendre mais bon, je pense que ca vaut le coup !

[/quote]Autre chose (je switch ! soyez clément !) J'hésite a prendre la garantie apple care, Vaut elle vraiment le coup car certains disent que les premieres versions lors de changement radicaux sont pas super sur niveau qualité, Qu'en est il réellement ?
Merci[/quote]

Moi je ne l'ai pas prise... 249 Euros ce n'est pas rien quand meme... D'ailleurs je ne l'ai jamais prise avec aucun de mes mac ! donc...


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je partage ton avis, et je regrette évidemment la disparition du FireWire sur les nouveaux MacBook. Mais sommes-nous représentatifs de l'usager de base du MacBook, nous, addicts du Mac, utilisateurs confirmés, un peu geek sur les bords, membres vétérans de divers forums, et constamment au courant et au fait des nouvelles technologies?
> 
> Franchement je ne pense pas. Une bonne majorité d'utilisateurs de MacBook n'a probablement jamais utilisé cette fonction. C'est une des raisons pour lesquelles Apple l'a supprimé. Mais aussi parce qu'elle a sans doute voulu descendre ce nouveau MacBook en gamme et le différencier de la gamme pro.



Je pense qu'on s'y fera ! Il est vrai que c'est un handicap pour bcp, outre le mode Target (Il m'a également sauvé la vie lol) pensons surtout à ceux qui sont équipés de périphériques FW... Là, la pillule a du mal à passer et je comprends... Maintenant, faut bien s'y faire, on n'a pas le choix, le FW est voué à disparaitre un jour où l'autre pour de nouvelles interfaces... Essayons de positiver !  Ils sont magnifiques ces news Macbooks !!!


----------



## clochelune (16 Octobre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> en tout cas ça donne envie!
> ça fait un bail que je ne suis venue (hospitalisée plus de deux mois)
> hier, sur mon Ipod touch je reçois un mail d'apple sur les nouveaux macbooks, macbopks pro et écrans...
> j'ai le macbook blanc, rev C (achat janvier 2007) je suis passée de tiger à léopard
> ...


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> ça fait un bail que je ne suis venue (hospitalisée plus de deux mois)


En éspérant que ca va beaucoup mieux "re"bienvenue sur les forums  !!!! Et félicitaitons pour ton Touch, te manque plus qu'à revendre ton MB pour le nouveau MB Alu lol


----------



## D@OU (16 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Fais ta commande par téléphone moi en plus d'avoir l'iPod j'ai 90 Euros sur une imprimante... C'est déjà pas mal, donc j'ai pris une Canon MX310 qui me revient à 9,95 Euros !!!! Après tu l'a revend et hop ! Comme je l'ai dit avec le Macbook à 4Go de RAM ca te revient à 1574 avec l'iPod et l'imprimante ! Date de livraison prévue : entre le 4 et 5 novembre ! Ca m'emmerde d'attendre mais bon, je pense que ca vaut le coup !
> 
> Autre chose (je switch ! soyez clément !) J'hésite a prendre la garantie apple care, Vaut elle vraiment le coup car certains disent que les premieres versions lors de changement radicaux sont pas super sur niveau qualité, Qu'en est il réellement ?
> Merci
> ...


 
OK bon je vais pas innover et faire confiance aux connaisseurs de ce milieu, Pour l'imprimante c'est pas con ! Moi je vais prendre l'entrée de la nouvelle gamme, prefere tester un peu OSX avant de mettre plus de billes dedans. Ipod nano rouge (pour le geste). Et pas de garantie si tu dis qu'on peu faire confiance a steve !


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

D@OU a dit:


> OK bon je vais pas innover et faire confiance aux connaisseurs de ce milieu, Pour l'imprimante c'est pas con ! Moi je vais prendre l'entrée de la nouvelle gamme, prefere tester un peu OSX avant de mettre plus de billes dedans. Ipod nano rouge (pour le geste). Et pas de garantie si tu dis qu'on peu faire confiance a steve !


 Pour la garantie, ça dépend combien de temps tu comptes garder ta machine... Bon c'est vrai qu'une garantie à 3 ans c'est pas rien... En plus j'viens de voir que c'est 200 Euros quand remise étudiante... A toi de voir...


----------



## laf (16 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Je pense qu'on s'y fera ! Il est vrai que c'est un handicap pour bcp, outre le mode Target (Il m'a également sauvé la vie lol) pensons surtout à ceux qui sont équipés de périphériques FW... Là, la pillule a du mal à passer et je comprends... Maintenant, faut bien s'y faire, on n'a pas le choix, le FW est voué à disparaitre un jour où l'autre pour de nouvelles interfaces... Essayons de positiver !  Ils sont magnifiques ces news Macbooks !!!



Franchement, tu penses que ça faisait trop cher pour ce pauvre malheureux SJ et pour Apple qui perd tant d'argent en ce moment de nous laisser simplement le CHOIX. Il y a des tas de choses fournis avec un ordi dont je ne me sers pas, et pourtant, je ne réclame pas qu'on les enlève. En revanche, tous mes périphérique sont en FW (et en particulier mon caméscope) et je ne suis pas prêt à les changer pour satisfaire les caprices ridicules d'Apple. De plus, sauf erreur de ma part, avec 2 malheureux ports USB, on va pas loin non plus.

Je ne risque pas d'acheter ce MB


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

laf a dit:


> Franchement, tu penses que ça faisait trop cher pour ce pauvre malheureux SJ et pour Apple qui perd tant d'argent en ce moment de nous laisser simplement le CHOIX. Il y a des tas de choses fournis avec un ordi dont je ne me sers pas, et pourtant, je ne réclame pas qu'on les enlève. En revanche, tous mes périphérique sont en FW (et en particulier mon caméscope) et je ne suis pas prêt à les changer pour satisfaire les caprices ridicules d'Apple. De plus, sauf erreur de ma part, avec 2 malheureux ports USB, on va pas loin non plus.
> 
> Je ne risque pas d'acheter ce MB



C'est pas faux, moi j'me suis acheté un disque dur FW exprès pour mes sauvegardes 2 semaines avant l'annonce... De plus j'ai un camescope qui ne prend que le FW donc ds le même cas que toi, mais bon, faut positiver lol AAArrrrggghhhh


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

C'est mon banquier que je vais positiver lol après m'avoir accorder un chrome pour acheter un caméra à 4000  il va falloir que je lui explique un truc qui tienne la route pour me faire une nouvelle facilité de caisse car je ne suis pas sur qu'il comprenne bien l'histoire du FW disparu et qu'il me faut un ordi à 1800 au lieu de 1200


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> C'est mon banquier que je vais positiver lol après m'avoir accorder un chrome pour acheter un caméra à 4000  il va falloir que je lui explique un truc qui tienne la route pour me faire une nouvelle facilité de caisse car je ne suis pas sur qu'il comprenne bien l'histoire du FW disparu et qu'il me faut un ordi à 1800 au lieu de 1200


   :rateau:


----------



## laf (16 Octobre 2008)

Il y a une solution facile et très bon marché que je vais immédiatement m'appliquer à moi-même   : Apple va pouvoir se garder ses nouveaux gadgets, moi, je garde mon iMac (même vieux). Au moins, il a un FW et même un écran mat.
Parce que, également la mode des miroirs en guise d'ordinateur, ça me gonfle bien aussi.

Et sinon, on peut toujours leur envoyer un mail à nos copains d'Apple pour leur dire ce qu'on pense de leur trouvaille?


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

Je serais étonné de voir Apple revenir en arrière et remettre un FW lors d'une revB. Imagine faut reprendre tout les paramétrages de fabrication de la brik pour un trou de plus.... Je n'y crois pas un instant. 
Balancé un mail ? Au mieux nous aurons une réponse du genre "merci de vos remarque et si vous voulez du FW choisissez le MBP, à bonne entendeur..."


----------



## iota (16 Octobre 2008)

Salut,

bravo pour ton achat Elvis 

Ce nouveau Macbook est vraiment cool, il a de l'allure.
Comme toi je suis très fan du look de l'iMac alu, alors les nouveaux portables me font de l'effet  

Maintenant, la question qui fâche 
Au niveau de l'écran, sait-tu si il y a une amélioration par rapport aux précédents modèles (dalle TN qui simule les couleurs et donne des dégradés parfois très moches) ?

@+
iota


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Maintenant, la question qui fâche
> Au niveau de l'écran, sait-tu si il y a une amélioration par rapport aux précédents modèles (dalle TN qui simule les couleurs et donne des dégradés parfois très moches) ?


Ce sont les mêmes écrans que le Macbook Air et MBP donc beaucoup beaucoup mieux ! Je detestais les écrans des anciens MB !!!!


----------



## manix93 (16 Octobre 2008)

Merci "Elvis" pour ton petit CR ainsi que pour tes photos (très belles au passage)

Autant je trouve la version pro décevante ...autant le tient me fait TERRIBLEMENT envie ....

T'as pu tester bootcamp ou vmware ? sa donne quoi ?
T'as essayer de convertir une vidéo pour un itouch par exemple pour voir comment il s'en sort?

Merci encore 


HS: si effectivement t'as des photos du Japon, je suis preneur à fond


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

manix93 a dit:


> HS: si effectivement t'as des photos du Japon, je suis preneur à fond


Aj j'suis pas le seul intéressé lol :rateau:


----------



## frolick10 (16 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Bin, je me suis renseigner, à l'heure actuelle la DDR3 tourne au double de prix que la DDR2... 4 Go on en trouve globalement aux alentours de 120 Euros... Alors pour 20 Euros de plus, Apple me démonte ma machine et met de la "bonne" mémoire garantie APPLE CARE... Donc... En plus ayant profiter de l'offre étudiante je touche le Mac à 1574 pour le Macbook, 4 Go de Ram, Imprimante et iPod Nano 8Go... On va pas se plaindre ! lol Par contre je me tate encore si j'annule ou pas, pr me prendre le Macbook Pro, mais ca fait 250 Euros de plus pour une carte graphique qui devrait d'ici 5 mois, devenir obsolète (J'exagère peut être mais j'en suis pas loin !)



Ahrrr c'est vrai c'est de la DDR 3, j'en suis resté à la DDR 2 qui est quasi offerte... :rateau:

Je vois que tu as tout bien calculé... C'est vrai que l'accumulation des offres étudiant/ADC + ipod + imprimante ça vaut le coup. 

Mais bon le FW 400, c'est vraiment :casse:...


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

C'est décider je vais faire une petite sépulture au fond du jardin et enterrer toutes mes connectiques FW400 

Adieu Ô 400 que tes câbles reposent en paix


----------



## frtwii (16 Octobre 2008)

Oui c'est embêtant pour le FW.. mais voilà c'est pareil sur tout les topics concernant les macbooks et ça devient un petit peu redondant.
Elvis, n'hésites pas à nous mettre au courant sur les performances de la batteries après quelques jours d'utilisation , que penses tu du son produit par le macbook?

[HS] vi j'ai passé un mois au japon, il y a 3 ans (visite de nagoya + expostition universelle, hiroshima, kyoto, tokyo) J'imagine que tu te plais bien là bas, profites bien de ces mois précieux car à ton retour.. (si il y en a un) le retour du future est assez douloureux


----------



## rakam (16 Octobre 2008)

je suis vraiment dubitatif quant au choix de la couleur noire pour le clavier... ça ressemble trop à un vulgaire pc.

le reste m'a l'air plutot bien en revanche, en particulier a carte graphique...


----------



## Elvis (16 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> > Elvis : Merci pour tes photos, que du bonheur en plus tes prises de vue ! On voit que tu touches avec ton K10D  (Ah la la, le Japon c'est le voyage de mes rêves ! Me suis fait NYC en aout et je me fais le Japon dans 2 ans... Si t'as des photos du Jap' j'suis preneur ! )



Merci 
J'ai pas eu le temps d'en faire en ce moment, mais en allant visiter mon ancienne galerie (cf message en signature), j'ai quelques photos de mon dernier séjour au Japon, comme là.




clochelune a dit:


> en tout cas ça donne envie!
> ça fait un bail que je ne suis venue (hospitalisée plus de deux mois)



Bon rétablissement  tu verras tu ne seras pas déçue par ces nouveaux MB!!



iota a dit:


> bravo pour ton achat Elvis
> 
> Ce nouveau Macbook est vraiment cool, il a de l'allure.
> Comme toi je suis très fan du look de l'iMac alu, alors les nouveaux portables me font de l'effet
> ...



Merci 
Quand je compare avec l'écran du MB blanc de ma copine... ben je compare pas trop longtemps pour pas la dégouter, lol!
L'écran est vraiment bon je trouve.



manix93 a dit:


> Merci "Elvis" pour ton petit CR ainsi que pour tes photos (très belles au passage)
> 
> Autant je trouve la version pro décevante ...autant le tient me fait TERRIBLEMENT envie ....
> 
> ...



Merci 
Le MB a vraiment eu droit à un super upgrade, c'est certain!
Pour les photos du Japon, cf le message plus haut ^^
Comme j'ai pas d'iPod, j'ai pas tester ce genre de fonction... désolé! Comme test, j'ai ouvert plusieurs dizaines de fenêtres firefox avec iTunes, photoshop, Bridge, Ooo, Rapidweaver, QT, et Keynote qui tournent en même temps, j'ai mis des coups d'Exposé; ça bronchait pas... j'essaierai de convertir un DVD pour voir la prochaine fois!
Photoshop tourne très bien en tout cas!
Pour ce ce qui est des logiciels que tu cites, bootcamp et wmare, je ne les ai pas donc je ne saurai te dire.



frtwii a dit:


> Oui c'est embêtant pour le FW.. mais voilà c'est pareil sur tout les topics concernant les macbooks et ça devient un petit peu redondant.
> Elvis, n'hésites pas à nous mettre au courant sur les performances de la batteries après quelques jours d'utilisation , que penses tu du son produit par le macbook?
> 
> [HS] vi j'ai passé un mois au japon, il y a 3 ans (visite de nagoya + expostition universelle, hiroshima, kyoto, tokyo) J'imagine que tu te plais bien là bas, profites bien de ces mois précieux car à ton retour.. (si il y en a un) le retour du future est assez douloureux



Pas de pb pour le retour sur les batteries!
Le son manque un peu de basse, mais il est bien plus fort que sur l'ancien MB.
J'ai passé un coup de fil ce midi avec skype, mon interlocutrice n'a pas eu de souci pour m'entendre; j'en conclu que le micro fonctionne bien lui aussi.

HS/J'étais moi aussi au Japon en 2005, pour un an. J'ai l'habitude des AR entre les 2 pays, mais c'est un peu usant au final; on finit par avoir 2 "maisons"...


----------



## Goobii (16 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> C'est décider je vais faire une petite sépulture au fond du jardin et enterrer toutes mes connectiques FW400
> 
> Adieu Ô 400 que tes câbles reposent en paix


Malheureuse mais bonne initiative !


----------



## D@OU (16 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est le switch est en cours ! effectif le 4-5 novembre !


----------



## Jarod03 (16 Octobre 2008)

Pareil pour moi, MBP payé à l'instant !


----------



## yann64 (16 Octobre 2008)

Pour ce qui ont acheté le nouveau MB, peut être pouvez vous demander une remise car à quoi çà sert d'avoir Ilife et particulièrement ImovieHD si plus personne ne peut transférer ses films depuis un camescope numérique


----------



## Damonzon (16 Octobre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> Pour ce qui ont acheté le nouveau MB, peut être pouvez vous demander une remise car à quoi çà sert d'avoir Ilife et particulièrement ImovieHD si plus personne ne peut transférer ses films depuis un camescope numérique





il ne reste que l'isight pour filmer


----------



## tofskite (16 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,

j'ai une question; j'ai revendu mon Macbook ( 2,2 ghz DDR2) pour prendre le nouveau et j'hésite entre le 2,0 et 2,4 ghz....en DDR3.

est ce que le 2,0 en DDR3 est équivalent au 2,2 en DDR2 ?

merci d'avance


----------



## shenrone (16 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une question qui m'empèche de dormir siffle depuis l'annonce des nouveaux MacBook, c'est la qualité des écrans...

...enfin j'entend surtout au niveau fiabilité, car si je suis comblé par les machines Apple en ce qui concerne OSX et tout ce qui fait qu'un Mac est un Mac, je n'ai à ce jour pas été trés chanceux concernant les pixels morts.

Sur trois Macbook, seul le dernier n'en avait pas (et ce dernier avait le gros souci d'affichage des MacBook).

Si je suis plutôt certain que les nouveaux portables ont de bons écrans au niveau affichage, j'espère avoir un écran sans pixels morts cette fois (en tout cas que la pomme aura de meilleur dalle)...

Si ceux qui le possède peuvent nous dire si ils souffre de ce problème je leur en serait vraiment reconnaissant


----------



## dr-koopa (16 Octobre 2008)

ayé switch en cour effectif le 4 - 5 novembre avec offre étudiant avec le ipod nano a 25 !!!

je n'tiens déjà plus en place !!!!

ps: pour le FW je pense que tout le monde peut s'adapter et que tout le monde peut reconnaître qu'à par ce petit défaut il est comme même super


----------



## Trancescape (16 Octobre 2008)

Un petit détail au niveau du nouveau trackpad, ce dernier n'est cliquable que sur ses 50% ou 60% inférieurs. En gros cela revient presque au même qu'avant sauf que là on ne cherche pas le bouton, il est toujours là, pratique !

J'ai bien testé au Apple Store et il n'est pas possible de cliquer le haut du trackpad, c'est une zone qui ne s'enfonce pas.

Bon c'est un détail, mais pour les passionnés que nous sommes, ça n'en est pas un


----------



## lainbebop (16 Octobre 2008)

dr-koopa a dit:


> ayé switch en cour effectif le 4 - 5 novembre avec offre étudiant avec le ipod nano a 25 !!!
> 
> je n'tiens déjà plus en place !!!!
> 
> ps: pour le FW je pense que tout le monde peut s'adapter et que tout le monde peut reconnaître qu'à par ce petit défaut il est comme même super




tout pareil.... Encore 19 jours :'(


----------



## illuminati (16 Octobre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> Pour ce qui ont acheté le nouveau MB, peut être pouvez vous demander une remise car à quoi çà sert d'avoir Ilife et particulièrement ImovieHD si plus personne ne peut transférer ses films depuis un camescope numérique




Le FW sur les camescopes est de plus en plus rare !!! 
Les derniers modèles HD sont équipés en USB2, donc je ne voit pas le problème ?


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Faut arrêter quand même avec le FW, on est tous un peu déçu mais bon, on n'y changera rien, alors maintenant que tout le monde est au courant qu'il n'y a pas de FW est ce que l'on peut s'attarder sur d'autres points techniques, qualités ou même défauts des nouveaux Macbook ?! Car là c'est lourd de voir rabacher sur ce FW...


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Car là c'est lourd de voir rabacher sur ce FW...



Pour moi c'est digérer, un peu lourd au début mais je me suis fait une raison, c'est bien le MPB qu'il me faut avec le LED


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Pour moi c'est digérer, un peu lourd au début mais je me suis fait une raison, c'est bien le MPB qu'il me faut avec le LED


Ah bin tu vois lol   Hop ! Un point disco en plus  Tu l'as bien mérité lol


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Sniff j'aimais bien le format nomade du 13".... allez encore quelques mois avec mon MB fissuré avant de trouver le MBP, peut être pour Noël si je fini bien l'année


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Sniff j'aimais bien le format nomade du 13"


Pkoi ne pas rester sur le 13" alors ?


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Le FW m'est indispasable non pas pour le target mes pour mes vidéos et dd externe, le MBP a en plus un slot pour une carte pcmcia express avec laquelle mes cartes P2 (vidéo panasonic) pourront ce connecter ... Bah ça y est je me trouve des arguments tout seul pour le nouveau MBP 

Bon je vais bientôt migrer vers le forum MBP alors


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Le FW m'est indispasable non pas pour le target mes pour mes vidéos et dd externe, le MBP a en plus un slot pour une carte pcmcia express avec laquelle mes cartes P2 (vidéo panasonic) pourront ce connecter ... Bah ça y est je me trouve des arguments tout seul pour le nouveau MBP
> 
> Bon je vais bientôt migrer vers le forum MBP alors


Ah bin tu vois, t'as fais le taf tout seul, l'auto argumentation y'a que ca de vrai lol


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Pour sortir 600 euro de plus faut bien se motiver


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Pour sortir 600 euro de plus faut bien se motiver


C'est clair que tu as plutot intérêt !!!!!


----------



## J-Mac (17 Octobre 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Un petit détail au niveau du nouveau trackpad, ce dernier n'est cliquable que sur ses 50% ou 60% inférieurs. En gros cela revient presque au même qu'avant sauf que là on ne cherche pas le bouton, il est toujours là, pratique !
> 
> J'ai bien testé au Apple Store et il n'est pas possible de cliquer le haut du trackpad, c'est une zone qui ne s'enfonce pas.
> 
> Bon c'est un détail, mais pour les passionnés que nous sommes, ça n'en est pas un



Lors de mon premier usage du trackpad, j'ai cliqué instinctivement en bas comme si il y avait le bouton. Sur l'instant je ne m'étais pas rendu compte de l'absence du bouton. Ensuite, j'ai voulu voir un peu comment il fonctionnait et effectivement, même constat, il ne recouvre pas 100% de zone cliquable. Mais un peu peu plus que 50/60%. Je dirais 75/80%. 
En tout cas, c'est très confortable. 
Faire apparaître l'exposé à 4 doigts mérite peut-être un certain temps d'adaptation. 

Pour l'écran, il est inférieur au MacBook Pro comme l'article de Gizmodo le souligne. J'ai l'impression qu'il est inférieur au MacBook Air aussi. 

Pour le design général je n'ai pas eu de coup de coeur, mais après 2 ans et demi de MacBook il était temps pour moi de changer. Je voulais le faire cet été pour un noir, puis j'ai repoussé en attendant la mise à jour. Au final après la présentation j'ai hésité avec le MacBook Air qui commence à être descent (HDD de 120, DDR3 et puce nvidia), dont le design et le poids me plaisent d'avantage (je ne lui reprocherais que l'absence d'un deuxième port usb). Malheureusement il n'est pas disponible et je pars à l'étranger la semaine prochaine. 
Par rapport au MacBook blanc, surtout quand on en a un qui a bien vécu, une impression de solidité se dégage sur l'alu. On a pas mal repproché aux MacBook ses petits problèmes qui, ajoutés les uns aux autres finissent par donner un produit difficilement irréprochable et qui vieillit mal ; whine, jaunissement, craquelages, rayures, parties qui se décollent, etc. Je pense qu'avec le MacBook alu Apple peut (re?)trouver l'image d'une boite qui propose des produits solides et fiables de A à Z. Après la page tournée sur les ordi colorés qui tranchaient avec l'austérité des ordinateurs de l'époque, celle des produits blancs imaculés aux lignes épurées, la nouvelle page est celle de l'alu, du noir et du verre.


----------



## Cristal` (17 Octobre 2008)

Je viens à l'instant de commander un MacBook Alu 2 Ghz.
J'ai donc craqué après 3 jours de réflexion... mais je pense pas que je serai perdant, les nouveaux MacBook donnent une impression de solidité et de perfection.

Pareil pour moi, livraison prévue le 4 ou 5 novembre (ça m'arrange je suis pas là pendant les vacances de la Toussaint).

Je sens que dès réception mon appareil photo va beaucoup fonctionner.


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Je viens à l'instant de commander un MacBook Alu 2 Ghz.
> J'ai donc craqué après 3 jours de réflexion... mais je pense pas que je serai perdant, les nouveaux MacBook donnent une impression de solidité et de perfection.
> 
> Pareil pour moi, livraison prévue le 4 ou 5 novembre (ça m'arrange je suis pas là pendant les vacances de la Toussaint).
> ...



Félicitations !!!!


----------



## Elvis (17 Octobre 2008)

Trancescape a dit:


> Un petit détail au niveau du nouveau trackpad, ce dernier n'est cliquable que sur ses 50% ou 60% inférieurs. En gros cela revient presque au même qu'avant sauf que là on ne cherche pas le bouton, il est toujours là, pratique !
> 
> J'ai bien testé au Apple Store et il n'est pas possible de cliquer le haut du trackpad, c'est une zone qui ne s'enfonce pas.
> 
> Bon c'est un détail, mais pour les passionnés que nous sommes, ça n'en est pas un



Tiens, c'est vrai, je n'avais pas fait attention!!!
Perso, j'ai un peu de mal avec le track quand il on met en surbrillance un objet et qu'il faut le déplacer... je pense qu'avec le temps, ça ira! 

Félicitations aux futurs possésseurs de MB Alu; vous ne serez pas déçus 

Pour le test encodage, je le ferai plutôt demain; je suis rentré tard aujourd'hui et j'ai encore plein de boulot... désolé!
Là je suis en train de taper dans le noir... c'est le pied ce clavier _bachlighté_!!! dommage qu'il ne l'ont pas mis sur toutes les versions.... pt-être pour la révision B!


----------



## frtwii (17 Octobre 2008)

J'espère chaque jour voir le macbook être expédié plus tôt mais j'imagine qu'il va falloir s'en tenir aux 7 jours ouvrables ce qui voudrait dire, expédition jeudi 23.
Vivement le switch fait (j'ai déjà quitté windows il y a 5 ans pour linux mais là c'est mon vieux pc bruyant dont je veux me débarrassé )


----------



## Elvis (17 Octobre 2008)

Cool! tu dois avoir hâte!!

Tu vas mettre un dual boot avec Linux?


----------



## frtwii (17 Octobre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> Cool! tu dois avoir hâte!!
> 
> Tu vas mettre un dual boot avec Linux?



bonsoir Elvis (il est bientôt 18h chez toi il me semble et j'imagine que le soleil est déjà couché )

oui j'ai hâte, ça on peut le dire 
Pour linux, je pense oui faudra voir la compatibilité du nouveau modèle (c'est toujours un peu galère quand ça vient de sortir) mais j'aurais du mal à me passé de linux et rester 100% macosx (au moins pour voir l'évolution d'ubuntu par exemple)

C'est vrai que c'est un peu triste pour le clavier non backlight pour les "pauvres" acheteurs de la version à 1199&#8364; histoire de faire "genre" quand le tgv(ou shinkansen pour toi ) passe dans un tunnel ^^. On va dire que j'ai pu m'en passer avec mon tit eeepc alors on va continuer sans.


----------



## yann64 (17 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Le FW sur les camescopes est de plus en plus rare !!!
> Les derniers modèles HD sont équipés en USB2, donc je ne voit pas le problème ?


 
humour je parlais d'un camescope DV (qui a mon sens sont bien implantés chez un grand nombre de particulier).

Je ne rabacherai pas sur le FW qui reste un détail, mais plus sur la façon dont Apple  nous vend ces gammes de produits.

si je comprend bien Apple, le MB est grand publique. Donc le MBP est plus tourné vers les professionnels.
Les professionnels, pour être toujours performants vis à vis de la concurence, renouvellent plus régulièrement leur outils de travail qu'un particulier.
Donc je trouverais plus normal d'avoir un MBP tourné vers les nouvelles technologie, connectiques, périphériques, etc... (donc absence de FW qui semble maintenant en voie de disparition) mais garder sur le MB une certaine continuité/polyvalence vis à vis des connectiques (un particulier changera moins souvent de camescope, périphériques, etc...) histoire d'y aller plus progressivement dans le changement.

çà reste un avis personnel


----------



## Korben_Dallas (17 Octobre 2008)

Voilà, moi j'ai le mien!!!  J'ai été l'acheter hier soir à l'applestore de Genève!!

C'est bien de vivre en Suisse!


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Veinard, alors heureux ? Fais nous partager tes sentiments....


----------



## illuminati (17 Octobre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> humour je parlais d'un camescope DV (qui a mon sens sont bien implantés chez un grand nombre de particulier).
> 
> Je ne rabacherai pas sur le FW qui reste un détail, mais plus sur la façon dont Apple  nous vend ces gammes de produits.
> 
> ...



Je comprends ton point de vue.
A noter qu'il existe apparemment ce type de produit. A voir ?

Edit : merde il n'est pas compatible Mac !!


----------



## Bloodshed (17 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> bonsoir Elvis (il est bientôt 18h chez toi il me semble et j'imagine que le soleil est déjà couché )
> 
> oui j'ai hâte, ça on peut le dire
> Pour linux, je pense oui faudra voir la compatibilité du nouveau modèle (c'est toujours un peu galère quand ça vient de sortir) mais j'aurais du mal à me passé de linux et rester 100% macosx (au moins pour voir l'évolution d'ubuntu par exemple)
> ...




J'étais dans ton cas aussi, migration de Linux vers Mac OS X. Et je dois dire que j'ai sans honte complètement laissé tombé Linux. 

(Attention, j'utilise encore de nombreux outils GNU, on peut par exemple avoir apt-get sous Mac, avec des dépôts de logiciels libres recompilés pour tourner sur Mac OS X, bref le pied).


----------



## panchoskywalker (17 Octobre 2008)

Je pense m'acheter un macbook pro 15" mais j'aimerai avoir dessus un DD de 500G et je constate que sur le site d'apple non seumelement les DD sont très cheres mais en plus ils ne proposent pas de mettre 500G sur un MB pro. Alors j'ai réfléchi...et je me suis dit que ce serait plus malin d'acheter le modèle de base et de mettre moi même (ou un technicien apple) un disque dur de 500G dessus etant donné que la garantie ne se perd pas en changant le DD.

Est ce que ma reflexion est juste?


----------



## frtwii (17 Octobre 2008)

Bloodshed a dit:


> J'étais dans ton cas aussi, migration de Linux vers Mac OS X. Et je dois dire que j'ai sans honte complètement laissé tombé Linux.
> 
> (Attention, j'utilise encore de nombreux outils GNU, on peut par exemple avoir apt-get sous Mac, avec des dépôts de logiciels libres recompilés pour tourner sur Mac OS X, bref le pied).



Je serai peut être comme toi  en utilisant le macbook pro de mon père j'avoue avoir eu la sensation d'être avec ce que j'ai toujours voulu que linux soit.. avec toujours le terminal présent pour nous rappeler d'où on vient. J'étais pas au courant pour apt-get, je vais plus m'informer là dessous mais ça permettrait d'avoir le meilleur des deux mondes ^^ Merci

Et bien, ils commencent donc déjà les livraisons en Suisse! la chance


----------



## playmo_7 (17 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour , je souhaite m'acheter le nouveau MB mais voilà j'hésite beaucoup entre les deux modèles!

Je l'utiliserai avec photoshop, illusqtrator, indesign, xpress etc... normalement pas de montage vidéo... Alors selon vous quel est le modèle approprié le 2,0 Ghz ou le 2,4 ??? Il y a une grosse différence de puissance???

Me conseillez vous de le pousser a 4g de ram???

Et enfin est-il vrai qu'il n'y a pas le clavier rétroéclairé sur le modèle 2ghz???

Merci à tous!


----------



## yann64 (17 Octobre 2008)

panchoskywalker a dit:


> Je pense m'acheter un macbook pro 15" mais j'aimerai avoir dessus un DD de 500G et je constate que sur le site d'apple non seumelement les DD sont très cheres mais en plus ils ne proposent pas de mettre 500G sur un MB pro. Alors j'ai réfléchi...et je me suis dit que ce serait plus malin d'acheter le modèle de base et de mettre moi même (ou un technicien apple) un disque dur de 500G dessus etant donné que la garantie ne se perd pas en changant le DD.
> Est ce que ma reflexion est juste?


 
ta réflexion est la plus juste qu'il soit. Maintenant le MPB de base possède un DD de 250Go. Je serais toi je ne toucherai pas au DD interne mais acheterai un DD externe
pratique pour de la sauvegarde


----------



## figaro (17 Octobre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> ta réflexion est la plus juste qu'il soit. Maintenant le MPB de base possède un DD de 250Go. Je serais toi je ne toucherai pas au DD interne mais acheterai un DD externe
> pratique pour de la sauvegarde



Je crois qu'il voulait justement changer lui même le disque interne .

Il me semble que ça ne fait plus sauter la garantie sur les nouveaux modèles .


----------



## Bloodshed (17 Octobre 2008)

playmo_7 a dit:


> Et enfin est-il vrai qu'il n'y a pas le clavier rétroéclairé sur le modèle 2ghz???


Oui, c'est indiqué dans les caractéristiques avancées du Macbook sur l'Apple Store.


----------



## yann64 (17 Octobre 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Je crois qu'il voulait justement changer lui même le disque interne .
> Il me semble que ça ne fait plus sauter la garantie sur les nouveaux modèles .


 
J'avais bien compris, t'inquiète pas. Dans tout les cas il aura un DD à l'intérieur de son MBP donc plutôt que d'en mettre un plus gros à l'intérieur, je donnais simplement mon avis sur le fais que ce peut être judicieux de garder celui de base et d'acheter un DD externe plutôt que d'en acheter un interne


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

playmo_7 a dit:


> Me conseillez vous de le pousser a 4g de ram???



Perso je prendrais le 1er modèle et le boosterais à 4go de Ram tu sentiras bien plus la différence. Je l'ai moi même constaté sur mon MB lorsque je suis passé de 1 à 2go ce n'était plus la même machine surtout sur léo. Maitenant à toi de voir si l'option éclairage des touches est nécessaire.


----------



## panchoskywalker (17 Octobre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> J'avais bien compris, t'inquiète pas. Dans tout les cas il aura un DD à l'intérieur de son MBP donc plutôt que d'en mettre un plus gros à l'intérieur, je donnais simplement mon avis sur le fais que ce peut être judicieux de garder celui de base et d'acheter un DD externe plutôt que d'en acheter un interne


 

C'est aussi une possibilité, mais le disque dure externe ne serait plus pris en compte par time machine...

J'ai eu un soucis avec un PC et le disque dur a laché et j'ai du depnser une fortune pour recuperer les données.
J'ai donc pensé a basculer sur mac pour profiter de time machine, c'est pour cela que je veux mettre un DD de 500G a l'intérieur, mon idée est de me trimbaler avec un DD externe de 500G aussi mais pour y mettre time machine.


----------



## yann64 (17 Octobre 2008)

panchoskywalker a dit:


> C'est aussi une possibilité, mais le disque dure externe ne serait plus pris en compte par time machine...
> 
> J'ai eu un soucis avec un PC et le disque dur a laché et j'ai du depnser une fortune pour recuperer les données.
> J'ai donc pensé a basculer sur mac pour profiter de time machine, c'est pour cela que je veux mettre un DD de 500G a l'intérieur, mon idée est de me trimbaler avec un DD externe de 500G aussi mais pour y mettre time machine.



je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris.
Pourquoi le DD externe ne "serait plus pris en compte par TM?


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

yann64 a dit:


> je suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris.
> Pourquoi le DD externe ne "serait plus pris en compte par TM?



Je crois que le M. veut un gros DD pour que TM fasse une sauvegarde alors que si il met des fichiers sur un DD externe il ne pourra pas faire de sauvegarde de ses fichiers ext avec TM. Ou bien ?? Perso je clône tous mes DD intern et ext sur un gros DD avec partition. Sa fait du taff c'est vrai mais j'ai l'esprit tranquille.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Octobre 2008)

Dites... ça vous embêterait de rester dans le sujet ? 
Il me semble que le but de ce fil, c'est d'avoir les impressions des nouveaux propriétaires de MacBook, et de leur poser des questions...


----------



## Damonzon (17 Octobre 2008)

Au faite il est passé ou Elvis  Peut être le décalage horraire


----------



## arcank (17 Octobre 2008)

Heu, pour Elvis, et autres théories du complot, c'est au Bar que ça se passe 

Sinon, ce nouveau MacBook, c'est comme un TicTac : emballage de douceur et un c&#339;ur de fraicheur. Reste à voir si je vais m'habituer à cette 'fraîcheur'.

(oui, je suis un iGrincheux du mode Target...)


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

playmo_7 a dit:


> Bonjour , je souhaite m'acheter le nouveau MB mais voilà j'hésite beaucoup entre les deux modèles!
> 
> Je l'utiliserai avec photoshop, illusqtrator, indesign, xpress etc... normalement pas de montage vidéo... Alors selon vous quel est le modèle approprié le 2,0 Ghz ou le 2,4 ??? Il y a une grosse différence de puissance???
> 
> ...



Bonjour, je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi et j'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible d'avoir plusieurs avis là dessus sachant que je vais en faire la même utilisation avec occasionnellement (mais vraiment occasionnellement) de la vidéo.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cleveland (18 Octobre 2008)

est-il vrai qu'il n'y a pas le clavier rétroéclairé sur le modèle 2ghz???


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Le clavier rétroéclairé n'est que sur les MBP et le modèle le plus cher de MB.

Avant, seul le MBP et le MBA étaient rétroéclairés (il ne me semble pas que le MB noir l'était, si ?)


----------



## sas13 (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,
Si on a déjà un macbook, et qu'on envisage de le vendre pour acheter le nouveau, il semble intéressant de "garder" son disque dur et les logiciels installés, et de mettre le disque du nouveau MB dans l'ancien, ce qui permet de le vendre avec un système clean et vierge de codes ou autre. Et l'autre argument pour le garder c'est que j'avais changé le disque dur d'origine  par un plus rapide (7200t/mn). Vu que certains composants matériels sont différents entre l'ancien MB et le nouveau, la permutation des DD est-elle possible?


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

La permutation de disque ne pose aucun problème, ce sont des 2.5" SATA de 9,5mm d'épaisseur.


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> est-il vrai qu'il n'y a pas le clavier rétroéclairé sur le modèle 2ghz???



Oui! Là pour le coup Apple nous prend vraiment pour des porte-feuille sur pattes et je trouve ça mal sain! On est déjà prêt à débourser 1200  ce qui est déjà énorme en soit et ils nous font des coups pareils.... ça me révolte! Tout ça pour faire acheter le modèle supérieur aux personnes comme moi. C'est un argument de taille car il fait partie des "progrets" technologiques apportés à ce nouveau MB...

Bref, j'attends des réponses à la question que j'ai cité précédemment afin de savoir ce que je fais demain, si je prend le 1er modèle avec 2G de RAM en plus ou bien le modèle à 1400 avec le DD supérieur, le clavier kitch (QUE JE VEUX xD) et le processeur de 2,4... Mais à quoi est-ce que cette vitesse de processeur correspond... j'en ai aucune idée, je suis pas assez calé pour y répondre et ça me tracasse. 0,4 représente quand même 1/5 (environ) du processeur...

Si des personnes expérimentées pouvaient donner une réponse je leur en serait reconnaissant 

Par ailleurs, ayant un peu suivit et découvert ce qu'étaient le "FW" et le "mode target" grâce à vos discussions, j'aimerais savoir si ce serait toujours facile de copier le DD de mon MacBook qui j'utilise en ce moment sur mon futur "précieux"? (par connexion avec fil ou pas je m'en fiche, j'ai lu l'histoire du cable ethernet mais j'avoue ne pas avoir tout saisit)

Merci d'avance à vous ! :rateau:


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

Désolé pour la double réponse à propos du clavier j'étais en train de taper mon message quand tu as donné la réponse


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Pour la copie, oui ce sera facile, si le premier MacBook est allumé : alors ce sera possible par Ethernet et Airport, via l'Assistant Migration.


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci, donc il suffira d'allumer mon "vieux" macbook de octobre dernier :rateau: et d'allumer le "Jeune" après les avoir connecté par ethernet et on me posera la question et tout se fera (presque) automatiquement?


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Yep !


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

Parfait merci! 

Par contre est-ce que tu saurais répondre à mes questions précédentes ? (tant que je t'ai sous la main  )


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Pour le clavier, c'est sûr que c'est rageant de pas pouvoir se créer la config de ses rêves. La segmentation de la gamme n'est vraiment pas souple :-/ C'est pour donner des arguments aux modèles supérieurs, mais bon, ça reste pénible.

Pour la vitesse processeur, si tu ne sais même pas à quoi correspond la différence, ça m'étonnerait que tu ressentes la différence à l'usage xD
C'est la fréquence du processeur, en gros, le nombre de calculs à la seconde. Ça permet de faire certaines tâches plus vite (encodage, etc)...

Enfin, pour toi, je pense que c'est plutôt la RAM qui est intéressante à considérer. Même si 2GO suffisent amplement si tu veux pas faire de Photoshop intense ou de montage video lourd.
Et puis si c'est pas suffisant, je te déconseille de la prendre chez Apple. MacWay ou Materiel.net font des prix raisonnables, eux.


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

Ok merci ^^

Vraiment dommage que le modèle de "base" n'est pas ce fout** clavier ! Parceque là je me précipiterai dessus. 

En ce qui concerne l'achat des RAM, ce qui me fait opter pour l'apple store c'est qu'elles sont installées d'origine et que je n'ai pas de bidouille à faire. Étant donné que je ne sais pas à quoi ressemblent les nouveau MB j'aurais mal au coeur si je l'abimais en lui ouvrant le ventre... Mais les différences de prix sont elles conséquentes? Je ne sais pas du tout quel marque de RAM il faudrait prendre.

Et pour en revenir aux logiciels je vais utiliser des logiciels de photo et autre dans le cadre de mes études de communication. Donc après ce que tu me dis c'est clair qu'il est mieux 2Go de RAM en plus...


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Les différences étaient drastiques sur la DDR2. Maintenant, le coût de la DDR3 est supérieur donc j'ai pas encore réussi à comparer. Mais le changement n'est pas si compliqué. Il y a juste pas mal de vis à enlever apparemment. Pas mal de tutoriaux photo circulent déjà.

Et c'est probablement expliqué dans le guide du MacBook.

Pour la RAM, plus t'en a mieux c'est évidemment. Je peux pas te dire, mon MacBook est au max avec ses 2Go. Comportement très agréable, même avec plusieurs appli gorêtes en même temps !

Je peux pas vraiment t'aiguiller là dessus. Continue de chercher 

Edit : le prix de la DDR3 est pas mal élevé : 2*2Go pour 200&#8364; chez MacWay, ça calme.


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

ça marche, en tout cas merci de ton aide.

Je me donne jusqu'à demain après midi pour savoir ce que je fais même si je sais éperdument ce mon compte en banque décidera pour moi :rateau: Étant simple étudiant ce n'est pas toujours évident d'être un apple addict


----------



## Damonzon (18 Octobre 2008)

Le changement de la ram sur le nouveau MB parait un peu plus long que sur l'ancien mais toujours aussi simple d'après le schéma ici en page 46


----------



## Vigorex (18 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui en effet 

Je regarderais tout ça demain matin, je commence à avoir les yeux qui piques avec tous ces MB!

Merci à vous et à demain


----------



## Setankin (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Desole de divaguer legerement du sujet mais je ne voulais pas creer un topic qui polluerai le forum juste pour une seule question 

Je compte me prendre un nouveau Macbook alu mais le disque dur est un petit peu etrique pour moi et j aimerai le changer par un plus gros. J ai cru lire que ca ne faisait pas sauter la garantie, quelqu un sait ou c est marque quelque part?

Enfin je m imagine le scenario suivant, j ai change le DD et j ai mis le DD d origine chez moi dans un tiroir. Etant donne que je voyage beaucoup que se passe t il si je suis a lautre bout du monde et que mon Macbook deraille. Si je l envoie en reparation chez Apple sans le disque d origine est-ce que cela pose probleme?

Ah une derniere question desole, pour le nombre de dur par minute, quel est la difference performance/autonomie sur un Macbook entre le 5400 et le 7200.

Merci d avance 

ps desole pour les accents...pas le choix


----------



## J-Mac (18 Octobre 2008)

Après avoir d'avantage jouer avec le MacBook alu, voilà quelques impressions supplémentaires :
Même si je n'en avais pas spécialement conscience, après quelques temps sur le MacBook alu, une fois de retour sur l'écran du MacBook blanc, un constat frappant, celui du MacBook blanc tire vers le jaune (comme la partie où on repose les mains avec le temps...). C'est indiscutable, la luminosité est plus vive sur le nouveau, les couleurs plus éclatantes et le blanc plus blanc. Par contre, cet écran est un véritable miroir. L'écran du MacBook blanc n'était pourtant pas mat et à de très rares exceptions, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de reflets. Alors que celui du MacBook alu on a même plus besoin d'ouvrir photobooth pour se regarder, il suffit de mettre un fond noir... un peu pénible. 

Le trackpad on s'y habitue très rapidement, c'est un plus indéniable : Large et confortable, l'absence de bouton s'oublie très rapidement, plus besoin d'aller le chercher en bas.
L'ordi est légèrement plus fin et plus léger que l'ancien MacBook, ça ne frappe pas au premier abord, mais on sent un peu la différence. Sur la balance, il affiche 2045gr contre 2355gr pour l'ancien (les plus récents feraient 2270gr). 

Avec ce nouveau MacBook je tire enfin un trai sur le whine, la décoloration, les craquages de coque (principalement des défauts d'ordre esthétique, mais je m'en sers professionnellement), pour un ordi un peu plus réactif, un meilleur rendu des couleurs, un confort d'utilisation légèrement supérieur et un ordi à nouveau sous garantie pour 1 an. 

Bref, je ne regrette pas l'achat même si je pense que j'aurais pris un MacBook Air si les révisions avaient été dispo car ils ont enfin une configuration honnête.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Octobre 2008)

Setankin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Desole de divaguer legerement du sujet mais je ne voulais pas creer un topic qui polluerai le forum juste pour une seule question


Oui, mais là, tu pollues ce topic...  comme beaucoup d'autres avant toi, d'ailleurs. 



J-Mac a dit:


> Après avoir d'avantage jouer avec le MacBook alu, voilà quelques impressions supplémentaires :
> Même si je n'en avais pas spécialement conscience, après quelques temps sur le MacBook alu, une fois de retour sur l'écran du MacBook blanc, un constat frappant, celui du MacBook blanc tire vers le jaune (comme la partie où on repose les mains avec le temps...). C'est indiscutable, la luminosité est plus vive sur le nouveau, les couleurs plus éclatantes et le blanc plus blanc. Par contre, cet écran est un véritable miroir. L'écran du MacBook blanc n'était pourtant pas mat et à de très rares exceptions, je n'ai jamais eu à me plaindre de reflets. Alors que celui du MacBook alu on a même plus besoin d'ouvrir photobooth pour se regarder, il suffit de mettre un fond noir... un peu pénible.


@J-Mac : Est-ce que le manque d'homogénéité de l'écran du MacBook blanc est résolu dans le nouveau MacBook ?
Sur mon MacBook blanc, je n'ai pas la même qualité de vision en haut et en bas de l'écran (moins bonne vers le bas).
Merci.


----------



## illuminati (18 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Les différences étaient drastiques sur la DDR2. Maintenant, le coût de la DDR3 est supérieur donc j'ai pas encore réussi à comparer. Mais le changement n'est pas si compliqué. Il y a juste pas mal de vis à enlever apparemment. Pas mal de tutoriaux photo circulent déjà.
> 
> Et c'est probablement expliqué dans le guide du MacBook.
> 
> ...



Il faut surtout penser que sans l'option "RAM" de 2Go à 4Go, votre machine aura dans le ventre deux barrettes de 1Go !!!
Donc si un jour vous voulez passer à 4Go, ce n'est pas 1 mais 2 barrette qu'il faudra acheter !!!!
Et il vous restera vos deux autres de 1Go sur les bras !!!! 
Alors soit vous optez pour 2Go si vous ne comptez pas upgrader votre ram dans l'année qui vient, soit il est plus sage et moins couteux de le faire à l'achat !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2008)

arcank a dit:


> Pour la copie, oui ce sera facile, si le premier MacBook est allumé : alors ce sera possible par Ethernet et Airport, via l'Assistant Migration.



en USB aussi si on démonte le disque dur de l'ancien Mac et qu'on le glisse dans un boîtier SATA/USB de qualité, il suffit après de choisir "une autre partition de ce mac" dans l'assistant de migration


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Setankin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Desole de divaguer legerement du sujet mais je ne voulais pas creer un topic qui polluerai le forum juste pour une seule question
> 
> ...


Changer le disque dur ne fait pas perdre la garantie car la manipulation est décrite dans le guide de l'utilisateur.

Par contre, si tu le rends avec ton gros DD en SAV, s'ils décident de changer la machine, ils ne vont pas garder ton DD ni ta RAM, et donc tu auras la même config que quand tu l'as acheté. Donc gare !



macinside a dit:


> en USB aussi si on démonte le disque dur de l'ancien Mac et qu'on le glisse dans un boîtier SATA/USB de qualité, il suffit après de choisir "une autre partition de ce mac" dans l'assistant de migration


Oui. Heureusement que le démontage est très facile !


----------



## ignace (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, question pour j-mac ou autre possesseur du macbook alu, que pouvez vous nous dire du bruit produit par celui-ci ? comparé aux ancien ? les ventillateurs sont ils audibles a quel moment .  est ce genant ? 
merci


----------



## Bloodshed (18 Octobre 2008)

sas13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Si on a déjà un macbook, et qu'on envisage de le vendre pour acheter le nouveau, il semble intéressant de "garder" son disque dur et les logiciels installés, et de mettre le disque du nouveau MB dans l'ancien, ce qui permet de le vendre avec un système clean et vierge de codes ou autre. Et l'autre argument pour le garder c'est que j'avais changé le disque dur d'origine  par un plus rapide (7200t/mn). Vu que certains composants matériels sont différents entre l'ancien MB et le nouveau, la permutation des DD est-elle possible?


Il suffit de réinstaller le système avec le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X pour offrir un disque à nouveau vierge.


(Pour ceux qui répondraient qu'il n'est pas totalement vierge, oui d'accord, mais c'est pas à la portée du premier venu (ni l'intérêt ?) de récupérer les traces d'anciens fichiers sur le disque)


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

Oui, mais là il est dans son intérêt de garder son ancien disque : tout est installé, et c'est un 7200tr/min !


----------



## mistergyom (18 Octobre 2008)

Je suis un futur propriétaire de Macbook Alu !! :love:
J'ai passé la commande hier soir, j'espère qu'elle arrivera avant la date indiquée (7 novembre...)
J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir une date si lointaine ...


----------



## Cleveland (18 Octobre 2008)

Il est en BTO ?


----------



## J-Mac (18 Octobre 2008)

@fredintosh
Malheureusement, ce manque d'homogénéité semble toujours de mise. 
Sur le forum de MacGen on voit par exemple que l'orange n'est pas uniforme (ça le faisait aussi sur l'ancien)

@ignace
Pour le bruit, déjà je n'ai plus le whine (avant j'étais obligé de bloquer photobooth pour le stopper), pour moi c'est un vrai plus.  Pour les ventilo, le bruit est très léger. J'ai lancé plusieurs vidéos youtube simultanément, les ventilo ne se sont pas emballés contrairement au MacBook blanc. J'ai principalement surfé avec, mais rien que sur le surf il me semble bien plus silencieux. j'ai quand même un surf assez agressif, j'ouvre des tonnes d'onglets et de fenêtres, alors avec les pubs flash et les video le ventilo du blanc avait tendance à s'emballer.


----------



## arcank (18 Octobre 2008)

J-Mac a dit:


> j'ai quand même un surf assez agressif, j'ouvre des tonnes d'onglets et de fenêtres, alors avec les pubs flash et les video le ventilo du blanc avait tendance à s'emballer.



Tiens, un collègue !


----------



## Cricri (18 Octobre 2008)

Est-ce que votre trackpad fonctionne bien ?

Erratic Trackpad
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1756859
Trackpad issues 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1756769
Trackpad is too insensitive...Will stop working temporarily 
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1755945

Pour ceux qui ont pu voir les deux est-ce que l'écran du MB et de moins bonne qualité que celui du MBP ?


----------



## francois67000 (18 Octobre 2008)

Cricri a dit:


> Est-ce que votre trackpad fonctionne bien ?
> 
> Erratic Trackpad
> http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1756859
> ...



Oui j'ai testé un MB à coté d'un MBP dans un APR. Le MBP est meilleur que le MB en qualité d'écran. On va dire que c'est à peut prêt pareil entre un iMac 20' et un 24' surtout au niveau des angles de visions bien plus large sur un MBP mais aussi au niveau de blancs


----------



## Elvis (18 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir1



Mac-aLex a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi et j'aurais voulu savoir s'il était possible d'avoir plusieurs avis là dessus sachant que je vais en faire la même utilisation avec occasionnellement (mais vraiment occasionnellement) de la vidéo.
> 
> Merci d'avance



Pour l'instant je m'en sors avec mes 2go. Mais j'ai pas fait tourner la suite CS3 complète en même temps, mais seulement bridge, reader 8 et PS. Ca tournait bien 



ignace a dit:


> Bonjour, question pour j-mac ou autre possesseur du macbook alu, que pouvez vous nous dire du bruit produit par celui-ci ? comparé aux ancien ? les ventillateurs sont ils audibles a quel moment .  est ce genant ?
> merci



Pour l'instant, je ne l'ai pas entendu! C'est assez surprenant et je suis très content de ce côté là.
Avec vous lu cette niouz?

J'ai testé: aucun souci de lecture, les seuls ralentissements étaient dû aux téléchargements.

Dans les points négatifs: ma compagne trouve que les click du trackpads sont assez bruyants... en gros ça la gênait (qui a dit qu'elle a mauvais caractère?  ). Peut-être que dans un environnement silencieux, ça peut poser problème... à tester!


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Octobre 2008)

@ Elvis :

Je compte m'acheter prochainement le nouveau Macbook Alu 2,4Ghz, et comme tu as la chance de le posséder déjà, j'aimerais avoir tes impressions sur la qualité de l'écran.

D'après les dernières niouz il semblerait que l'écran du Macbook soit en retrait par rapport à celui du Macbook Pro.

Que penses-tu de l'écran ? Luminosité ? Angle de vision ? etc...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## dr-koopa (18 Octobre 2008)

mistergyom a dit:


> Je suis un futur propriétaire de Macbook Alu !! :love:
> J'ai passé la commande hier soir, j'espère qu'elle arrivera avant la date indiquée (7 novembre...)
> J'ai l'impression d'être le seul à avoir une date si lointaine ...



ceux qui l'on commandé tout de suite après sa sortie (comme moi) l'auront le 4 ou 5 novembre ! 
tu a du commander le tiens juste un jour trop tard mais je te rassure tout le monde doit attendre ce bijou au moins 2 semaine, ce qui va être très dur !!!!!! :sick:


----------



## oligo (18 Octobre 2008)

Pour le bruit du MacBook : Bah rien du tout! Sois je suis à moitié sourd (ce qui ne serait pas complétement impossible car je suis batteur....:mouais::mouais sois il est réellement silencieux! Je ne l'ai jamais entendu, et ce depuis que je l'utilise ce matin de manière assez intensive! Le proc est au moment ou j'écris à 51° et le ventilo tourne à 2001rpm mais ne s'entend pas. voilà pour on retour personnel!!


----------



## Nitiel (18 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une question, fait-il tourné Age Of Empire 3 correctement ?

merci


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> J'ai une question, fait-il tourné Age Of Empire 3 correctement ?
> 
> merci




Je fais tourner très correctement Age of Empires III sur Macbook Intel Core Duo 1,83GHz 2 Go de ram.... avec une GMA 950

Je pense que le macbook alu y arrivera


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

Pour en revenir à la RAM, moi je trouve que Apple assure cette fois en proposant l'option à 140 Euros, c'est peut etre un peu plus cher que chez les marchands mais c'est de la RAM Apple certif et garantie ! Alors bon... Jettons les pavés à Apple pr le FW mais bon, pour la RAM, à part lui jeter du gravier, cette fois on peut pas trop les critiquer...  Ils font des efforts sur ce point.

Revenons à notre sujet... Alors Elvis ? Tu nous testes des jeux ?  Ce serait cool, si tu as le temps de mettre à contribution le 9400M avec 2-3 démos... Si il... te plait !


----------



## Cristal` (18 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Pour en revenir à la RAM, moi je trouve que Apple assure cette fois en proposant l'option à 140 Euros, c'est peut etre un peu plus cher que chez les marchands mais c'est de la RAM Apple certif et garantie ! Alors bon... Jettons les pavés à Apple pr le FW mais bon, pour la RAM, à part lui jeter du gravier, cette fois on peut pas trop les critiquer...  Ils font des efforts sur ce point.



Les 4 Go made in Apple sont surtout 40 moins cher qu'en les achetant ailleurs.

Je viens de voir que le site de la Fnac référence les new MB.
Pour les MBP faut attendre lundi, pour les MB c'est livraison sous 24h, et dire que via l'Apple Store c'est 2 semaines à attendre 

Par contre, pour les MB (j'ai pas matté les MBP) ils ont mis DDR2 en ram au lieu de DDR3...


----------



## Goobii (18 Octobre 2008)

Ah la FNAC sont livrés avant l'Apple store... Dur !!!! Mais bon en passant par l'Apple Store : MB + 4Go de ram + iPod Nano + Imprimante : le tout à 1574 Euros ! Qui dit mieux !?


----------



## Cristal` (18 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Ah la FNAC sont livrés avant l'Apple store... Dur !!!! Mais bon en passant par l'Apple Store : MB + 4Go de ram + iPod Nano + Imprimante : le tout à 1574 Euros ! Qui dit mieux !?



C'est bien pour ça que je suis passé par l'Apple Store, j'aurais pu aller à un revendeur Mac ou à la Fnac et payer 1200... là j'ai un MB à 1126 et j'ai pris une housse de protection : 1161 au lieu de 1235, 74 d'économiser. C'est bien d'être étudiant 

La contrepartie : être patient 2 semaines et ne pas devenir fou en rêvant sans arrêt de son MB (ca va être dur je le sens bien... :mouais

Bon mardi aprem j'ai pas cours, j'irais faire un saut à la Fnac histoire de bien baver (du sadisme pur ça ).


----------



## Cricri (18 Octobre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> Dans les points négatifs: ma compagne trouve que les click du trackpads sont assez bruyants... en gros ça la gênait (qui a dit qu'elle a mauvais caractère?  ). Peut-être que dans un environnement silencieux, ça peut poser problème... à tester!



On ne peut pas désactiver ce son ?


----------



## tigroux44 (19 Octobre 2008)

à mon avis, il parle du "clic" du trackpad. et non du son qui peut émaner du macbook...

je les ai testé à la FNAC ce jour (ils avaient les macbook + macbook pro) de disponible.

par contre c'est vrai qu'au niveau du clic du trackpad, j'ai trouvé çà un peu "dur". le clic est bien profond, il faut bien appuyer...


sinon également, je n'ai jamais eu de macbook (ni de portable mac d'ailleurs) mais au niveau du trackpad, il y a une chose qui m'a réellement étonné : lorsque l'on "tapote du doigt" pour effectuer un clic virtuel (sur un icône par exemple) le trackpad ne réagit pas !! on est obligé de cliquer physiquement sur le bouton "clic gauche" ??

il n'y a pas cette fonction que possède les PC qui consiste simplement à effleurer le trackpad en effectuant un clic avec son doigt ??

c'est génant je trouve, à moins que cela soit spécifique aux Macs portables... étant donné que je viens de PC


----------



## Setankin (19 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh > desole...

arcank > merci beaucoup de ta reponse


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

tigroux44 a dit:


> je les ai testé à la FNAC ce jour (ils avaient les macbook + macbook pro) de disponible.


 Alors des différences entre le MB et le MBP ? 



tigroux44 a dit:


> il n'y a pas cette fonction que possède les PC qui consiste simplement à effleurer le trackpad en effectuant un clic avec son doigt ??
> 
> c'est génant je trouve, à moins que cela soit spécifique aux Macs portables... étant donné que je viens de PC


C'est à régler dans les préférences !


----------



## Korben_Dallas (19 Octobre 2008)

Damonzon a dit:


> Veinard, alors heureux ? Fais nous partager tes sentiments....



Franchement, je suis super content!!! Il est tout petit, super bien fini et tout et tout...
Mais ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est l'impression de solidité du tout.

Ma copine a un "vieux" macbook et moi j'avais un macbook pro 15". Et des trois machines, c'est largement le petit dernier qui me parait le plus solide et le mieux fini!!!!


----------



## Cristal` (19 Octobre 2008)

Korben_Dallas a dit:


> Mais ce qui me surprend le plus, c'est l'impression de solidité du tout.



C'est ce que je disais, rien qu'en photos on voit de suite qu'il va pas se casser si facilement. Apple a voulu tourner la page des problèmes avec le plastique.

En tout cas, j'ai hâte de recevoir le mien


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis Apple en avait plus que marre de tout ces retours du à un plastique aussi fragile, n'oublions pas qu'ils ont une image à préserver et cette fois ci je pense qu'ils ont pas mal assuré ! Reste à voir sur le long terme, mais j'ai de bons souvenirs avec l'alu et mon premier MBP, mise a part la peinture qui finit par se déteriorer un peu au niveau des poignets


----------



## shenrone (19 Octobre 2008)

Est ce qu'un possesseur du nouveau MacBook pourrait me dire si il a des pixels morts?
Car c'était (de mon expérience en tout cas) le fléau des précédents!


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce qu'un possesseur du nouveau MacBook pourrait me dire si il a des pixels morts?
> Car c'était (de mon expérience en tout cas) le fléau des précédents!


Moi je touche du bois, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, mais une question Apple prend en compte les pixels défectueux ou pas ?


----------



## GossipJuice (19 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi je touche du bois, je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, mais une question Apple prend en compte les pixels défectueux ou pas ?



Non apple ne prend pas les pixels défectueux... Après si tu en as 20 dans la même zone forcément ! mais cest plus que rare lol


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

GossipJuice a dit:


> Non apple ne prend pas les pixels défectueux... Après si tu en as 20 dans la même zone forcément ! mais cest plus que rare lol


C'est con ca, surtout celui qui prend l'extension Apple Care... Au pire on a toujours les 15 jours de rétractation !


----------



## iota (19 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



GossipJuice a dit:


> Non apple ne prend pas les pixels défectueux...


Apple traite au cas par cas l'apparition des pixels morts.

@+
iota


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> C'est con ca, surtout celui qui prend l'extension Apple Care... Au pire on a toujours les 15 jours de rétractation !



C'est quoi le rapport avec celui qui prend l'apple care ?


----------



## sas13 (19 Octobre 2008)

@arcank: merci pour l'info, je vais donc pouvoir mettre mon DD 7200t/mn avec toutes mes applications dans le nouveau MB. 
Quelqu'un demandais si on voyait la différence entre un DD 7200t/mn et le disque d'origine à 5400t/mn, c'est indéniablement plus rapide, et l'astuce c'est d'acheter un boitier vide (connecteur sata), pour se servir du DD d'origine comme DD externe en FW.... euh non, maintenant il va falloir le connecter en USB.... mais en général les boitiers qui proposent du FW ont aussi une prise USB.
Mais bon je regrette énormément la disparition de la prise FW, qui n'est même pas remplacée, donc on se retrouve avec une prise en moins. Même en connectant mon DD externe pour Time Machine, il me restait deux prises de libre.
j'espère qu'Apple va corriger ça très vite, car ça râle vraiment très fort. Heureusement, il est très facile de modifier le programme de la machine à commande numérique qui usine le boîtier alu.


----------



## Goobii (19 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec celui qui prend l'apple care ?


Bin je sais pas moi, tu mets 260 Euros pour une garantie et il prenne meme pas en charge les Pixels defectueux...


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Bin je sais pas moi, tu mets 260 Euros pour une garantie et il prenne meme pas en charge les Pixels defectueux...



Moui enfin je croyais que tu parlais d'autre chose...

Le débat apple care est pour un autre fil.  (de nombreux fils existent...)


----------



## frtwii (19 Octobre 2008)

Pour les pixels il me semble qu'apple (comme beaucoup de constructeur) juge défectueux un écran avec plus de 5 pixels morts enfin je me trompe peut être
En faite j'y avais même pas pensé à ce problème.. mouarf je touche du bois.. Elvis et autres chanceux, vous n'en avez pas vu? 

(ma commende est maintenant marquée comme "Prêt(s) à l'expédition" chouette  )


----------



## shenrone (19 Octobre 2008)

La Fnac est la seule enseigne à avoir une garantie supplémentaire 0 pixel mort, mais elle est plus cher que l'Apple Care


----------



## yahourt2263 (19 Octobre 2008)

salut à vous.
je me permets d'intervenir dans la discussion car je suis perplexe...

je compte m'acheter un macbook dans les jours qui viennent, pour remplacer mon mac mini G4 qui commence à avoir vraiment du mal... cela dit je suis passé a la fnac et j'ai vu que le macbook noir (ancienne génération donc) avec 2,4ghz, 2 go de ram et 250 go de disque dur était exactement au même prix que le nouveau macbook d'entrée de gamme (1200 euros donc...) qui lui a un processeur à 2ghz... et 160 go de disque dur.
D'où ma question à vous , ô experts en macbooks... ce nouveau macbook avec la DDR3 et la nouvelle carte video (et surtout le nouveau look...) en vaut il vraiment la peine? parceque vu comme ca j'ai l'impression que ca sent un peu l'arnaque 
enfin moi je dis ca je dis rien


----------



## lainbebop (20 Octobre 2008)

tout dépends de ce que t'en fais, c'est surtout le look alu que tu payes dans cette version, si c'est pour faire du word et du safari, prends le noir


----------



## yahourt2263 (20 Octobre 2008)

> tout dépends de ce que t'en fais, c'est surtout le look alu que tu payes dans cette version, si c'est pour faire du word et du safari, prends le noir




bah mon utilisation est basique... avec un peu de scan.
en fait j'attends surtout de ma machine qu'elle tienne qqs années (comme ce mac mini que j'ai quand meme depuis 3 ans et demie...)


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (20 Octobre 2008)

yahourt2263 a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'attends surtout de ma machine qu'elle tienne qqs années (comme ce mac mini que j'ai quand meme depuis 3 ans et demie...)





ça fait plaisir de lire encore ce genre de message !


----------



## iota (20 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



frtwii a dit:


> Pour les pixels il me semble qu'apple (comme beaucoup de constructeur) juge défectueux un écran avec plus de 5 pixels morts


Il n'y a pas de limite chiffrée (tout du moins publique), voir ce document d'Apple :


> Si vous pensez que votre moniteur comporte *un nombre élevé* d'anomalies de pixel, apportez votre produit Apple chez un fournisseur de services Apple pour un examen plus approfondi. Des frais peuvent s'appliquer à cette évaluation.


La notion de "nombre élevé" reste à définir 

@+
iota


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui possède déjà le nouveau Macbook alu pourrait donner ses impressions sur l'écran du portable ? (Contraste, luminosité, angles de vision, etc...)

Car d'après les premiers tests l'écran du Macbook est en retrait pas rapport à celui du Macbook Pro.

Merci.


----------



## Goobii (20 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de limite chiffrée (tout du moins publique), voir ce document d'Apple :
> La notion de "nombre élevé" reste à définir
> ...



Pour moi 1 est un nombre élevé dans ce domaine !


----------



## shenrone (20 Octobre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un qui possède déjà le nouveau Macbook alu pourrait donner ses impressions sur l'écran du portable ? (Contraste, luminosité, angles de vision, etc...)
> 
> ...




J'ai lu les mêmes articles et j'aimerais mois aussi savoir ce que vaut l'écran de ce nouveaux MacBook avant de le commander...

J'espère qu'il vaut celui du MBA


----------



## frtwii (20 Octobre 2008)

je pense que ça ne peut être que mieux par rapport aux anciens macbook 
(et à mon eeepc dans mon cas  )

[Edit : macbook expédié \o/]


----------



## xtof.2x (20 Octobre 2008)

A la fnac de la Défense, ils ont un MB à côté d'un MBA (éclairage identique), et j'ai trouvé l'écran du MB très agréable. Le MBP est de l'autre côté, l'éclairage étant différent c'est difficile de se rendre compte de la différence.
Toujours est-il qu'après avoir vu les 2 nouveaux modèles, je me suis décidé pour le MB... J'ai l'habitude de l'écran de mon PB G4 15" et de celui du Dell du bureau (on ne peut pas choisir...), et j'ai trouvé l'écran du nouveau MB plus lumineux (faudrait aussi parler des conditions d'éclairage...); en tous cas pas inférieur à celui du MBA voisin.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

en tant qu'étudiant quelle est la meilleure des offres proposées pour le nouveau macbook d'entrée de gamme ?


----------



## arcank (20 Octobre 2008)

Apple on Campus, je pense. Si ton université/école en fait partie. (http://www.apple.com.fr.aoc)

Sinon, place2be.fr permet d'avoir 8% sur la gamme grand public, 10% sur la gamme pro.

Voir aussi MIPE quand ce sera mis à jour (si jamais il est mis à jour : http://www.apple.com/fr/education/hed/students/mipe/)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Octobre 2008)

rien à dire sur l'aspect, ni sur la technique, il est mieux que le précédent à l'exception de la disparition du FireWire.

Mais l'un des défauts majeurs reste : le bord tranchant, surtout si on utilise le MB sur ses genoux dans son lit, la nouvelle coque est magnifique sauf ce défaut qui est bien embêtant voir douloureux pour le dessous de mes petits poignets.

Sinon le trackpad c'est top.


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Octobre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai lu les mêmes articles et j'aimerais mois aussi savoir ce que vaut l'écran de ce nouveaux MacBook avant de le commander...
> 
> J'espère qu'il vaut celui du MBA



Alors je viens de passé à la FNAC pour voir les nouveaux modèles, et me forger mon propre avis sur l'écran.
Il y avait des spots derrière moi, et avec la luminosité à fond il ne sont pas plus dérangeant que ça même si on les voit sur l'écran en faisant attention.
Pour ce qui est des angles des visions, ils sont bons, mais plus on se déplace du côté plus on perd en contraste.

Enfin il y avait un Macbook Pro à côté du Macbook, j'ai donc pu comparer les deux écrans, celui du Macbook Pro est plus chaud et un peu plus contrasté, la différence n'est pas énorme mais perceptible. Avant de partir j'ai regardé un Macbook noir d'ancienne génération : on voit tout de suite que l'écran est moins bon que celui du nouveau Macbook.
Ce sera donc un Macbook Alu pour moi 

J'ai pris une photo de chaque écran, même si c'est pas très visible, les roses ressortent mieux au niveau du fond d'écran sur le Macbook Pro, c'est mieux contrasté.

Macbook :





Macbook Pro :


----------



## hds (20 Octobre 2008)

Korben-Dallas : Je suis sur Genève aussi, et le lendemain de l'annonce j'ai été me renseigner pour les MB à l'Apple Store. J'en ai commandé un, mais ce qui m'a un peu énervé c'est que le vendeur me le commande par le Store online, je croyais qu'il aller m'en réserver dans les prochains arrivages, comme dans tout magasin normal quoi...Toi tu l'as acheté directement du stock à Genève ? Si c'est le cas je me suis bien fait avoir...mais bon, pour deux semaine on va me dire...je sais.


----------



## Goobii (20 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour la comparaison des écrans, sujet sensible  ! Tu me rassures un peu, car à en croire certains, c'était la cata totale !


----------



## Nitiel (20 Octobre 2008)

Et comaprer au MacBook Air sa donne quoi ?

merci


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Merci pour la comparaison des écrans, sujet sensible  ! Tu me rassures un peu, car à en croire certains, c'était la cata totale !



Non faut pas déconner non plus ! J'avoue qu'il est un peu en retrait pour avoir pu comparer. Mais ça reste quand même un bon écran qui plus est meilleur que celui des anciens Macbook.

Après c'est clair que sur une machine de ce prix là je trouve pas ça normal !
J'aurais bien aimé pouvoir lancer un film sur les deux machines pour voir, mais y avait rien sur les disques dur.

De toute façon je vais te dire, j'ai un PC portable qui a plus de 4 ans maintenant, niveaux contrastes y en a vraiment plus beaucoup, donc avec le nouveau Macbook je ne peux qu'être gagnant. Si jamais tu hésites, passe dans une FNAC si tu en as une près de chez toi


----------



## Goobii (20 Octobre 2008)

Malheureusement pas encore dispo... Je sais qu'il y en a sur NICE mais pas le temps avec le boulot... Bon tant que c'est mieux que l'ancien (J'étais obligé de le pencher au max à l'arrière pour avoir une belle image,  rassurez moi, plus besoin hein ?! ) et tant que c'est aussi bon que mon MBP CD 1,83 Ghz, bin j'suis preneur !


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Malheureusement pas encore dispo... Je sais qu'il y en a sur NICE mais pas le temps avec le boulot... Bon tant que c'est mieux que l'ancien (J'étais obligé de le pencher au max à l'arrière pour avoir une belle image,  rassurez moi, plus besoin hein ?! ) et tant que c'est aussi bon que mon MBP CD 1,83 Ghz, bin j'suis preneur !



Pour l'inclinaison de l'écran j'aurais du mal à te dire. Pour avoir la meilleure image dans le magasin j'ai du l'incliner au maximum, mais j'étais debout et je suis plutôt grand. Je pense qu'en étant assis avec le portable sur un bureau pas besoin de l'incliner au max. Mais je pourrais pas te confirmer.

Un heureux acquéreur pourra sûrement nous éclairer !


----------



## Goobii (20 Octobre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pour l'inclinaison de l'écran j'aurais du mal à te dire. Pour avoir la meilleure image dans le magasin j'ai du l'incliner au maximum, mais j'étais debout et je suis plutôt grand. Je pense qu'en étant assis avec le portable sur un bureau pas besoin de l'incliner au max. Mais je pourrais pas te confirmer.
> 
> Un heureux acquéreur pourra sûrement nous éclairer !



Merci pour ta précision en tt cas, qui ne me rassure guère cependant  

> Qqn pourrait nous informer sur ce point ? Est on obligé de basculer l'écran du MB (comme sur la précédente version) afin d'avoir une belle image tout en contraste ?


----------



## TeuBeu2 (20 Octobre 2008)

Moi je ne comptais pas l'acheter ce nouveau macbook ... J'avais un macbook Pro de 2007 dont j'étais plutôt content (bien que lourd et bruyant). Malheureusement, le lendemain de la sortie des nouveaux macbooks, le mien est tombé et un petit morceau de plastique s'est cassé ... Il n'en fallait pas plus : c'était un signe.

Je l'ai donc immédiatement revendu et j'attends maintenant le nouveau (livraison prévue le 7 novembre) avec impatience ...


----------



## Goobii (20 Octobre 2008)

TeuBeu2 a dit:


> Moi je ne comptais pas l'acheter ce nouveau macbook ... J'avais un macbook Pro de 2007 dont j'étais plutôt content (bien que lourd et bruyant). Malheureusement, le lendemain de la sortie des nouveaux macbooks, le mien est tombé et un petit morceau de plastique s'est cassé ... Il n'en fallait pas plus : c'était un signe.
> 
> Je l'ai donc immédiatement revendu et j'attends maintenant le nouveau (livraison prévue le 7 novembre) avec impatience ...


Alors là si c'est pas un signe !  Allez j'suis sûr c'est ton inconscient qui l'a fait basculer  Tu vas te reprendre quoi MB ou Pro ?


----------



## TeuBeu2 (20 Octobre 2008)

Héhé, c'est possible ^^.

J'ai recommandé un MB non Pro. J'attendais depuis longtemps un 13" (ou 12") avec une vraie carte graphique ... J'ai été servi !

OK, je perds le Firewire et sûrement un peu au niveau de la qualité d'écran mais bon, je gagne en mobilité (et un portable, c'est fait pour être porté non ???).

Voili voilou !

J'ai hâte de le recevoir ^^

PS : en plus, il ne me coute rien étant donné le prix où j'ai revendu l'ancien ...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (20 Octobre 2008)

Je suis passé aujourd'hui à la Fnac Digitale ; un seul exemplaire du macbook 2ghz était exposé.
Effectivement il a l'air bien beau, plus fin (comparé à mon iBook :rose,
J'ai voulu le soulever pour apprécier le poids, mais il était collé à la table... super ...
J'ai demandé à un vendeur qui m'a répondu sans me regarder "baahh comme ça on nous l'volera pas !"... :mouais:
Question : j'ai pas pu bien voir où se trouvaient les entrées/sorties d'aération... Quelqu'un peut me renseigner ? sur la tranche arrière ?? je n'ai pas souvenir de les avoir vues....
J'ai voulu lancer Safari, mais évidemment, il n'avait pas de connexion d'autorisée...
J'ai cherché la plaquette d'informations techniques, il n'y avait que le macbook noir... :rose:
Euh, un jour faudrait que les commerciaux fasse un petit tour à Londres, NYC, Tokyo, ... juste pour comparer les méthodes de vente...
Si quelqu'un peut me répondre pour les aérations 
Jean Sol Partre


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Je suis passé aujourd'hui à la Fnac Digitale ; un seul exemplaire du macbook 2ghz était exposé.
> Effectivement il a l'air bien beau, plus fin (comparé à mon iBook :rose,
> J'ai voulu le soulever pour apprécier le poids, mais il était collé à la table... super ...
> J'ai demandé à un vendeur qui m'a répondu sans me regarder "baahh comme ça on nous l'volera pas !"... :mouais:
> ...



Je suis également passé à la Fnac et même constat : Macbook collé, que le 2Ghz exposé, pas de connexion Internet...

Sinon pour l'aération elle se situe au bas de l'écran, une petite image pour illustrer !


----------



## Nitiel (20 Octobre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Je suis également passé à la Fnac et même constat : Macbook collé, que le 2Ghz exposé, pas de connexion Internet...
> 
> Sinon pour l'aération elle se situe au bas de l'écran, une petite image pour illustrer !


 
Comme les prédents macbook et macbook pro

Sinon les dalles des macbook et macbook air sont-elles les mêmes ?


----------



## Korben_Dallas (20 Octobre 2008)

hds a dit:


> Korben-Dallas : Je suis sur Genève aussi, et le lendemain de l'annonce j'ai été me renseigner pour les MB à l'Apple Store. J'en ai commandé un, mais ce qui m'a un peu énervé c'est que le vendeur me le commande par le Store online, je croyais qu'il aller m'en réserver dans les prochains arrivages, comme dans tout magasin normal quoi...Toi tu l'as acheté directement du stock à Genève ? Si c'est le cas je me suis bien fait avoir...mais bon, pour deux semaine on va me dire...je sais.



Alors j'ai appelé le mercredi et ils m'ont dis qu'il serait en stock jeudi. Et le jeudi soir j'était soulagé de 1600.- !!!!!


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (20 Octobre 2008)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Sinon pour l'aération elle se situe au bas de l'écran, une petite image pour illustrer !




super  merci pour la photo 
je n'avais pas bien fait attention en magasin, ... ça ne ressemble pas du tout à la grille d'aération sur mon iBook,... de mémoire, sur le nouveau macbook c'était "plein",


----------



## Cristal` (21 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de passer à la FNAC de Dijon, ils sont en train de nettoyer l'espace Mac mais j'ai pu voir le MB Alu (le MBP n'était pas mis).

Donc : il est super beau et donne bien une impression de robustesse et de maîtrise. Il est assez fin, l'alu est de bonne qualité, le trackpad est énorme et agréable au toucher, je trouve juste qu'il manque un peu de souplesse dans le déplacement de la souris.

Autrement l'écran glossy ne dérange pas trop, la luminosité de l'écran est très bonne. On a bien un produit de haute qualité.

Il y a juste les bords tranchants que mes poignets n'ont pas aimé 

En tout cas, vraiment hâte de recevoir le mien.

Comparé aux anciens MacBook, on voit bien une nette amélioration qui donne au final une machine belle et qui à la classe. Donc pour ceux, comme moi, qui n'ont pas encore de MacBook, à mon avis, c'est le moment de sortir la CB.

(pas parano à la FNAC, le MB est posé sur une étagère, juste l'alim de branché, je pouvais le piquer sans problème (enfin avec le vigil juste derrière moi vaut mieux pas ))


----------



## ignace (21 Octobre 2008)

kikou, ma commande passe le 14 vient d'evoluer, statut pret a l'expedition depuis ce matin.
dire qu'il faut encore attendre le 3 novembre, pffff, c'est pas mon premier mac mais que c'est long.....................


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2008)

j'ai reçu mon nouveau macbook alu :love: un 2 ghz, vivement ma pause dej pour le déballage :love:


----------



## francois67000 (21 Octobre 2008)

lol pas mal


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2008)

premier poste avec le nouveau MacBook Alu, le trackpad n'est pas du tout gênant et devient même cohérent


----------



## divoli (21 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai reçu mon nouveau macbook alu :love: un 2 ghz, vivement ma pause dej pour le déballage :love:





macinside a dit:


> premier poste avec le nouveau MacBook Alu, le trackpad n'est pas du tout gênant et devient même cohérent



Tu seras gentil de ne pas mettre des miettes partout.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu seras gentil de ne pas mettre des miettes partout.



J'espère qu'il va pas mettre du coca partout


----------



## Elvis (21 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Désolé de vous avoir fait faux bond, j'étais vraiment blindé de boulot et je voulais pas installer de vilains jeux qui pervertissent et qui empêche de bosser.... 



Darkn3xx a dit:


> @ Elvis :
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Je trouve l'écran très bon et vraiment lumineux par rapport à l'ancien MB; y a pas photo!!!




Goobii a dit:


> Pour en revenir à la RAM, moi je trouve que Apple assure cette fois en proposant l'option à 140 Euros, c'est peut etre un peu plus cher que chez les marchands mais c'est de la RAM Apple certif et garantie ! Alors bon... Jettons les pavés à Apple pr le FW mais bon, pour la RAM, à part lui jeter du gravier, cette fois on peut pas trop les critiquer...  Ils font des efforts sur ce point.
> 
> Revenons à notre sujet... Alors Elvis ? Tu nous testes des jeux ?  Ce serait cool, si tu as le temps de mettre à contribution le 9400M avec 2-3 démos... Si il... te plait !



Alors j'ai testé deux démos (j'ai trouvé que ça sur apple.fr)
Toca Race Driver 3 un jeu de caisse
BattleStations un jeu de bateau avion 1939-45
Outre le fait que j'ai trouvé les jeux vraiment pourraves (enfin j'ai pas aimé...), ça tournait très bien.
Mais pour le jeu de bagnoles, comme c'est une démo, y a 3 voitures et demie sur la piste... alors difficile de juger si ça tourne bien. En tout cas c'était fluide même avec la résolution au max.
Pour le jeu de la 2eGM, j'ai mis tout à fond aussi, ça tournait, mais c'était très laid (c'est un problème du jeu pas de la CG...). J'ai pas réussi à me mettre en mode avion j'ai rien panné... désolé! 
Là je télécharge Flatout 2, mais le débit est un peu lent...il arrive dans environ 4hrs...



shenrone a dit:


> Est ce qu'un possesseur du nouveau MacBook pourrait me dire si il a des pixels morts?
> Car c'était (de mon expérience en tout cas) le fléau des précédents!



J'en ai pas je crois.




Darkn3xx a dit:


> Non faut pas déconner non plus ! J'avoue qu'il est un peu en retrait pour avoir pu comparer. Mais ça reste quand même un bon écran qui plus est meilleur que celui des anciens Macbook.
> 
> Après c'est clair que sur une machine de ce prix là je trouve pas ça normal !
> J'aurais bien aimé pouvoir lancer un film sur les deux machines pour voir, mais y avait rien sur les disques dur.
> ...



J'imagine même pas le bond en avant :love:



Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Je suis passé aujourd'hui à la Fnac Digitale ; un seul exemplaire du macbook 2ghz était exposé.
> Effectivement il a l'air bien beau, plus fin (comparé à mon iBook :rose,
> J'ai voulu le soulever pour apprécier le poids, mais il était collé à la table... super ...
> J'ai demandé à un vendeur qui m'a répondu sans me regarder "baahh comme ça on nous l'volera pas !"... :mouais:
> ...



Juste derrière la charnière de l'écran.




macinside a dit:


> premier poste avec le nouveau MacBook Alu, le trackpad n'est pas du tout gênant et devient même cohérent



Alors, _heureuse_?:love:


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu seras gentil de ne pas mettre des miettes partout.



justement, Apple a améliorer l'étanchéité interne de la machine  cela ne veut pas dire que la machine ne mourra pas si on renverse un coca dessus 

j'ai testé la HD, effectivement seulement 30 % de  ressource utiliser, je vais les saturées comment ces machines moi maintenant ?


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> justement, Apple a améliorer l'étanchéité interne de la machine  cela ne veut pas dire que la machine ne mourra pas si on renverse un coca dessus



Oui mais par contre si elle tombe en panne, même pour une autre raison, tu pourras pas de la faire prendre en garantie, car même si seulement un peu de coca passe, il y a maintenant des detecteurs d'humidité, qui risquent de virer de couleur si ne serait qu'un peu de liquide passe.

Donc fais quand même attention


----------



## Goobii (21 Octobre 2008)

Merci à Elvis (Pour avoir passer du temps sur ces jeux, bien que pourris ) et félicitations à toi, Macinside pr ce petit Macbook


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui mais par contre si elle tombe en panne, même pour une autre raison, tu pourras pas de la faire prendre en garantie, car même si seulement un peu de coca passe, il y a maintenant des detecteurs d'humidité, qui risquent de virer de couleur si ne serait qu'un peu de liquide passe.
> 
> Donc fais quand même attention



j'ai bien étudier la manuel de maintenance


----------



## barth_polux (21 Octobre 2008)

j'ai bien lu tous les commentaires. Mais personne ne s'interesse a l'autonomie de la batterie, est-elle plus performante que le macbook whites ou non?

merci a tous


----------



## abcb73 (21 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Malheureusement pas encore dispo... Je sais qu'il y en a sur NICE mais pas le temps avec le boulot... Bon tant que c'est mieux que l'ancien (J'étais obligé de le pencher au max à l'arrière pour avoir une belle image,  rassurez moi, plus besoin hein ?! ) et tant que c'est aussi bon que mon MBP CD 1,83 Ghz, bin j'suis preneur !



Je suis passé à la FNAC également, les nouveaux MB et MBP était là. au niveau de l'écran il est clairement supéreiru à l'ancien MB, mais il existe une différence entre le MB et le MBP. j'ai pu tester avec des petites vidéos présente sur les machines et franchement c'était beau. C'est sur qu'avec le MBP même de côté l'image reste belle, alors qu'avec le MB tu perds en contraste, mais qui regarde une video de coté ???
De face c'est nickel
en tout cas j'ai hate de recevoir le mien prévu pour le 3-4 nov. Mon 1er mac je suis très impatient, après avoir attendu cet MAJ depuis juillet.



barth_polux a dit:


> j'ai bien lu tous les commentaires. Mais personne ne s'interesse a l'autonomie de la batterie, est-elle plus performante que le macbook whites ou non?
> 
> merci a tous



Pour la batterie a priori elle serait en retrait par rapport a l'ancien

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132273/autonomie-en-baisse-sur-les-nouveaux-macbook

mais à confirmer. c'est vrai que ce n'ai plus la même qu'avant 45watts/heure contre 55watts/heure, mais avec les nouveaux MB ecran LED et nouveau processeur qui consomme moins.
Mais si tu veux pousser l'autonomie de ton MB tu peux prendre en accessoire la batterie 60watts/heure
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB771G/A?mco=MTIxODk3Mw#overview;)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Macbook arrivé également à la FNAC d'Evry/Agora. Le vieux modèle blanc à coté faisait pâle figure. Le verre du trackpad ne se sent vraiment pas, le clic est agréable. L'ensemble est très esthétique et discret, pas trop de brillant sur l'écran. Je ne suis toujours pas convaincu par les touches noires, le plastique des touches me paraît cheap par rapport au reste. Pas de vitesse fulgurante lors de mes quelques test qui me fasse regreter mon macbook actuel.


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> mais à confirmer. c'est vrai que ce n'ai plus la même qu'avant 45watts/heure contre 55watts/heure, mais avec les nouveaux MB ecran LED et nouveau processeur qui consomme moins.
> Mais si tu veux pousser l'autonomie de ton MB tu peux prendre en accessoire la batterie 60watts/heure
> http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MB771G/A?mco=MTIxODk3Mw#overview;)



Oh les s*l**ds!  Et en plus la 60W/heure n'est même pas proposé en BTO!!!


----------



## abcb73 (21 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Macbook arrivé également à la FNAC d'Evry/Agora. Le vieux modèle blanc à coté faisait pâle figure. Le verre du trackpad ne se sent vraiment pas, le clic est agréable. L'ensemble est très esthétique et discret, pas trop de brillant sur l'écran. Je ne suis toujours pas convaincu par les touches noires, le plastique des touches me paraît cheap par rapport au reste. Pas de vitesse fulgurante lors de mes quelques test qui me fasse regreter mon macbook actuel.



Je suis d'accord pour le trackpad, c'est une merveil, je l'adore. il est tout doux super grand c'est vraiment un bonheur à utiliser. pour les touche moi ca me va je les aimé déja sur l'ancien MB et j'aimais pas celle du MBP.



Frodon a dit:


> Oh les s*l**ds!  Et en plus la 60W/heure n'est même pas proposé en BTO!!!



Dlé mais ca veut dire quoi BTO ???


----------



## Frodon (21 Octobre 2008)

abcb73 a dit:


> Dlé mais ca veut dire quoi BTO ???



Build To Order... C'est à dire en option à la commande, lorsqu'on achète sur l'Apple Store en ligne.


----------



## el burrito (21 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,
Je devrais recevoir mon premier mac avant le 3 novembre, mais je ne parviens plus à attendre, je crois que mon impatience vas me rendre fou. :sick:

J'ai patienté jusqu'à maintenant en surfant pour me renseigner sur tout ce qui pourrais toucher de près ou de loin l'univers mac (merci à vous d'ailleurs). Et comme ça ne suffit plus j'ai décidé d'écrire sur ce forum...

Vivement que ce macbook passe la porte de mon appartement!!!

La Lucha Sigue


----------



## Nitiel (21 Octobre 2008)

el burrito a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> Je devrais recevoir mon premier mac avant le 3 novembre, mais je ne parviens plus à attendre, je crois que mon impatience vas me rendre fou. :sick:
> 
> J'ai patienté jusqu'à maintenant en surfant pour me renseigner sur tout ce qui pourrais toucher de près ou de loin l'univers mac (merci à vous d'ailleurs). Et comme ça ne suffit plus j'ai décidé d'écrire sur ce forum...
> ...


 
Tu va voir à force d'attendre tu va l'oublier, et un jour tu va voir létat des commandes et là il sera marqué en attende livraison, et finalement  tu ne seras pas devenu fou.


----------



## barth_polux (21 Octobre 2008)

Une batterie de 60watt/heur changerais vraiment la donne que celle d'origine de 45watt/heur ou le gain n'est vraiment pas significatif?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Si j'ai bien compris : cette année nouvelle machine et l'année prochaine nouveau système. (?)
Pas synchro tout ça.


----------



## abcb73 (21 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Build To Order... C'est à dire en option à la commande, lorsqu'on achète sur l'Apple Store en ligne.



ok merci pour la réponse. et je suis totalement daccord vraiment dommage qu'on ne puisse pas l'avoir en option à l'achat


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris : cette année nouvelle machine et l'année prochaine nouveau système. (?)


Apple mets à jour ses machines indépendamment des sorties des différentes versions d'OS X.

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Apple mets à jour ses machines indépendamment des sorties des différentes versions d'OS X.
> 
> @+
> iota



Super comme la première fois : achat d'un ibook sous panther et tiger arrivant quelques mois après ...


----------



## iota (21 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Super comme la première fois : achat d'un ibook sous panther et tiger arrivant quelques mois après ...


D'un autre côté, les périodes de sortie des nouveaux OS sont connues suffisamment à l'avance pour pas se faire avoir.
Sur ce point, Apple ne la joue pas trop secret.

J'irai même plus loin, heureusement qu'Apple n'attend pas la sortie d'un nouvel OS pour mettre ses machines à jour 

@+
iota


----------



## abcb73 (21 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Super comme la première fois : achat d'un ibook sous panther et tiger arrivant quelques mois après ...



Perso j'ai besoin maintenant de mon nouveau portable je prefere avoir une MAJ matériel maintenant sans SL, que devoir attendre le printemps prochain ou acheter les anciens. ca fait au moins une MAJ sur 2, comme ca ceux qui prefere attendre SL peuvent le faire et les autres ont une MAJ materiel tout de suite


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Je râle mais j'ai pas le choix en fait, mon ibook est mort hier. Mon choix se fera soit sur un ancien macbook blanc (pas trop cher) soit sur le nouveau alu .... alors j'attend que d'autre se fasse la main dessus pour trancher.


----------



## xtof.2x (21 Octobre 2008)

J'ai craqué ! j'ai commandé mon MB 2,4GHz ce soir, à l'enseigne d'un célèbre corsaire spécialiste du PC parce que c'est là que j'aurai le meilleur prix (-10% crédités sur la carte du magasin, qui est payante mais que j'avais déjà). J'espère qu'il sera vite livré
 !
Ils ont un 2.0GHz en démo, j'ai un peu joué avec. J'adooore les manips multidoigts ! Bon, c'est vrai qu'il est moins beau que le Air, mais à comparer avec tous les PC portables du magasin, c'est un autre monde. La vraie classe par rapport au bling-bling...:love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

Je vais acheter un nouveau MacBook sur le dos du patron Ça m'a pris quelques semaines, de la patience et des arguments tout autnat rationnels qu'irrationnels pour qu'il accepte que ce ne soit pas un PC...

Bon, j'ai quelques questions au sujet de ces nouveaux Mac - à Québec, on a pas de démo encore et à Québec, il n'y a que 4 points de vente:

1) Je ne comprends pas toujours tous ces acronymes, alors, vous me perdez. Par contre, si je me fous complètement des détails que je considère ridicules et qui prennent trop de place sur ce post - genre la couleur, la forme, le look (important, je le concède, vu Apple, mais quand même, ça prend pas mal trop de place et bon, au quotidien, à part la fierté d'avoir un bel objet...), je n'accepte pas qu'au niveau ergonomie, Apple n'ait pas pensé à ne pas adoucir l'angle du poignet! J'ai déjà senti un ancien MacBook non alu, et l'angle me blessait le poignet. C'est un point important: je ne me vois pas travailer durant des heures sur un portable qui blesse, et alors, si je dois y greffer mon clavier et une souris classique...:mouais: Adios, le portable alors.

Ma question: c'est si pointu que ça?

2) La chaleur. Je travaille souvent en Afrique et dites moi pas le contraire, mais ça fait toute une différence question sensation au poignet gauche. Je suis justement gauchère et la chaleur est à gauche. J'ai un iBook4 et même à Québec, la chaleur me gène. Imaginez quand il fait 35 degrés...

Ma question: est-ce quel nouveau iBook est chaud? Je viens de tester les anciens Mac Book Pro, et ils sont chauds!!!!

3) La rapidité. C'est LE ploint qui m'oblige à changer d'ordi. Mon iBook G4 est encrore très bon - il date de 3 ans. C'est quand même très bien pour un vieux portable. Par contre, dès que j'ouvre trop de fenêtres, il devient d'une lenteur insupportable (c'est horrible). Pour le boulot, c'est pas possible. Et comme je joue souvent de la photo, et que j'ouvre Word sur plusieurs fenêtres, puis Excel, puis Power Point, puis Skype et cie...

Ma question: sont-ils plus rapides, si on ouvre plein de fenêtres? Word, Internet (10 fenêtres on va dire), iPhoto, iMusic, Photoshop?

Pour moi, ce qui importe, nonobstant que ça fait 24 ans que je tripe Apple et sa beauté, c'est son efficacité et sa sécurité.

Merci!

(je répète, je n'ai pas vu de démo à Québec encore, mais par contre, nos prix sont de loin meilleurs que les vôtres  : je peux avoir un nouveeau MacBook blanc, le moins cher, pour 1329$CAN: 843 Euros :love: )


----------



## Cristal` (22 Octobre 2008)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Ma question: c'est si pointu que ça?
> 
> Ma question: est-ce quel nouveau iBook est chaud? Je viens de tester les anciens Mac Book Pro, et ils sont chauds!!!!
> 
> Ma question: sont-ils plus rapides, si on ouvre plein de fenêtres? Word, Internet (10 fenêtres on va dire), iPhoto, iMusic, Photoshop?



Pointu sur les bords assez oui, je l'ai dit dans mon dernier message mais normalement, si tu te tiens plus haut que le portable, tes poignets ne devrait pas s'appuyer pile sur les bords mais plus proche du clavier, donc normalement tu devrais éviter de te faire mal.

Pour la chaleur, je ne l'ai pas trouvé du tout chaud quand je l'ai testé à la FNAC.

Niveau rapidité, c'est un Mac, sur un système d'exploitation de qualité, avec un bon proc et de la ram DDR3


----------



## cerise8921 (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde!!
j'ai commander mon macbook alu le 15 octobre, il a été expédié aujourd'hui.
En regardant le suivi, je peux voir que mon expedition est acheminée!
je voulais savoir si je me fais une fausse joie.. :rateau:


----------



## Goobii (22 Octobre 2008)

J'pense que tu te fais une fausse joie, à moins que...  Parce que des usines de Chine il transit entre autre par la Hollande donc... Mais bon qui sait ? Peut être que...

Et le miiieeeennnn ??


----------



## Simphusband (22 Octobre 2008)

cerise8921 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde!!
> j'ai commander mon macbook alu le 15 octobre, il a été expédié aujourd'hui.
> En regardant le suivi, je peux voir que mon expedition est acheminée!
> je voulais savoir si je me fais une fausse joie.. :rateau:



Je suis dans le même cas que toi.......


----------



## frtwii (22 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Je suis dans le même cas que toi.......



ah tien je suis pas le seul, ca fait 2 jours que c'est écrit ça chez moi.. toujours pas de tracking qui devrait être donné une fois le macbook en hollande (et l'ipod et le clavier ajouté au colis dans mon cas)


----------



## Simphusband (22 Octobre 2008)

frtwii a dit:


> ah tien je suis pas le seul, ca fait 2 jours que c'est écrit ça chez moi.. toujours pas de tracking qui devrait être donné une fois le macbook en hollande (et l'ipod et le clavier ajouté au colis dans mon cas)



Moi c'est comme ça depuis hier soir, également avec un ipod (gravé...).
Toujours une livraison prévu pour le 31/10.

Je trouve un peu "anormal" que les mac commandé LE soir de la sortie sur LE site d'Apple soit livré aussi tard (alors qu'ils sont dispo à la fnac par exemple...).


----------



## cerise8921 (22 Octobre 2008)

Aha le mien vient de passer d'une livraison prévue pour le 30 octobre, au 24!!!
c'est bien sympa sa


----------



## Nitiel (22 Octobre 2008)

C'est normale, votre macbook pars vers la hollande de Shanghai d&#8217;où il était fabriqué, puis arriver en hollande si vous avais commandé en même temps une house ou une autre chose, le tous vous sera réexpédier vers chez vous par UPS voir TNT mais c&#8217;est rare, en plusieurs colis si vous avez commandé autre chose que votre macbook (housse, &#8230, et la vous aurez le numéro de tacking de UPS ou TNT !
Mais ne vous en faite pas, Apple se trompe jamais sur la date de livraison, il livre toujours a la date indiquer ou un peux avant !


----------



## Raoul Simpson (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

je viens juste de recevoir le MacBook alu ce matin.

Je dois transférer les anciennes données d'un Ibook sur ce MacBook. L'absence de Firewire me pose donc problème vu que j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser le mode target.
Je vais me débrouiller autrement, en la faisant à l'ancienne. Copie des données sur HDD externe puis recopie de ces meme données sur le nouveau MacBook. 
C'est beau la modernité

Bon,, une fois que j'ai dit ca, je n'ai pas fait avancé le Scimilimil, le schimilimil...
Je recherche déséperemnt un adapteur USB/Firewire pour me permettre :
- d'utiliser le mode target
- d'utiliser mes disques firewire
- d'utiliser mes cartes son.

Il parait que ca existe mais j'ai rien trouvé.
Vous n'auriez pas un lien à m'indiquer?

PS : je ne suis qu'executant. Quand on vient me voir en me disant : je veux le nouveau macbook, j'ai pas le choix, je dois le commander, meme si ca me pénalise moi, pour faire mon travail.


----------



## xtof.2x (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu pouvais pas faire le transfert de données par Ethernet ?


----------



## Raoul Simpson (22 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pas encore fait le transfert.

En gros, j'ai l'ibook qui a planté (il freeze au bout de 30 sec). J'ai pu recuperer les données de l'utilisateur en mode target.
Ces données sont donc maintenant sur le bureau de mon mac mini qui lui est connecté à TimeCapsule (balle daube en wifi au demeurant).

Je vais essayer par ethernet pour voir .


----------



## lord danone (22 Octobre 2008)

Je ne pourrais pas te répondre quand à tes deux premières questions mais au niveau de la rapidité, ca na vraiment plus rien avoir avec le powerpc. Ayant eu un ibook G4 et un imac alu de 2007 (qui devrait etre un tout petit peu plus lent que les nouveaux macbook), la différence est énorme et tu ne t'embette plus de tout avec les questions de lenteurs., tu ouvres tout en meme temps, aucun ralentissement, c'est le jour et la nuit quoi...


----------



## illuminati (22 Octobre 2008)

Raoul Simpson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens juste de recevoir le MacBook alu ce matin.
> 
> ...



Le transfert de données est possible par Wifi ou câble réseau. Pour l'adaptateur USB/FW il n'y a pas encore de modèle compatible Mac (normal y'en avait pas besoin jusqu'à présent !!)


----------



## Goobii (22 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai enfin pu approcher les nouveaux MB à l'APR de Cannes... Moi qui avait le choix indécis entre MB et MBP, je pensais trancher quant à la qualité de l'écran ! Après tout ce que j'ai pu voir sur le Web j'avais des doutes sur la qualité du MB, et bien il me plait tout à fait, il est un peu moins bon que le MBP mais vraiment mieux que l'ancien MB, que du bonheur, donc, pas d'annulation, livraison toujours prévu pr le 4 novembre. 

Soyons ZEEEEEN !!!!!  C'est pour bientôt...


----------



## loanrix (22 Octobre 2008)

bonjour,
je vais acheté un ordi portable.
Je suis très tenté par ce petit macbook alu!! 
mais j'aimerais vous demander si l'écran 13 pouces est trop petit dans l'utilisation? (bete internet, msn, mais un peu de montage vidéo et de musique,...)
merci d'avance
Loanrix


----------



## skystef (22 Octobre 2008)

J-Mac a dit:


> @fredintosh
> Malheureusement, ce manque d'homogénéité semble toujours de mise.
> Sur le forum de MacGen on voit par exemple que l'orange n'est pas uniforme (ça le faisait aussi sur l'ancien)
> 
> ...



ça m'interesse ça, de savoir si les nouveaux macbook ont la même "maladie" que les anciens à savoir une tendance à faire un peut trop de bruit à la moindre solicitation? 

J'en ai un peu marre d'entendre le ventilateur se déchaîner à la lecture d'une musique sur Deezer... D'autres avis sur la soufflerie de ce nouveau macbook? Avez-vous essayé sur un écran externe?


----------



## hds (22 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Moi c'est comme ça depuis hier soir, également avec un ipod (gravé...).
> Toujours une livraison prévu pour le 31/10.
> 
> Je trouve un peu "anormal" que les mac commandé LE soir de la sortie sur LE site d'Apple soit livré aussi tard (alors qu'ils sont dispo à la fnac par exemple...).




et oui...commandé le mien le lendemain de l'annonce, mais le vendeur à l'AS aurait pu me dire que 2 jours plus tard ils l'auraient en stock...bref j'attends toujours. 

Question, combien de temps faut-il attendre quand la commande est qualifiée de "prête pour l'expédition" ?


----------



## rizoto (22 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Je trouve un peu "anormal" que les mac commandé LE soir de la sortie sur LE site d'Apple soit livré aussi tard (alors qu'ils sont dispo à la fnac par exemple...).



Sauf s'ils font partir les commandes magasin avant la keynote


----------



## macinside (22 Octobre 2008)

je l'ai eu hier en magasin


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (22 Octobre 2008)

Mon MB est arrivé hier.
Bonheur! 

Esthétique parfaite, le trackpad est facile d'utilisation et la synchro avec Mobileme fonctionne à la perfection.
Ne pas oublier : à chaque fois que tu le sors pour l'utiliser voir l'oeil envieux des voisins. 
Bref c'est Mac et malgré le prix (ou à cause ?) c'est le pied


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (22 Octobre 2008)

salut a tous je m'incruste sur ce post pour vs faire part de mes "impressions" sur le nouveau Macbook Alu ,je l'ai depuis 2 jours (achat FNAC de strasbourg) j'ai le 2GHZ et c'est mon 1 er MAC
pour commencer il ne chauffe pratiquement pas c'est incroyable comparé a mes portable pc!!! je l'ai laisser toute la nuit télécharger un fichier et rien il n'a pas chauffer ,de plus il ne fait aucun bruit c'est hallucinant !!!
pour l'ecran j'ai aucun probleme de reflet enfin pour l'instant en plus la luminositée de l'ecran s'adapte automatiquement à la lumiere ambiante(c'est regler par default!!!
le trackpad est vraiment bien meme si j'ai pas encore tout a fait la main,faire pivoter les photos avec 2 doigts ,les agrandir c'est le delire,et le clik on s'habitue ,sinon il suffit de regler le clik pour juste "tappoter" une icone et l'ouvrir
il fait tres "robuste" la coque degage vraiment une impression de soliditée reste à voir à l'usage...
et il est tres réactif .
pour le reste :autonomie,carte graphique....j'ai pas encore tester donc je peux pas en dire plus 
et niveau confort perso j'ai pas mal à la main ni au poignet pour repondre aux precedents messages et pourtant je suis dessus depuis son achat!!!
bref je regrette pas mon switch enfin pour l'instant


----------



## chupastar (22 Octobre 2008)

dexxxbeatmaker a dit:


> pour l'ecran j'ai aucun probleme de reflet enfin pour l'instant en plus la luminositée de l'ecran s'adapte automatiquement à la lumiere ambiante(c'est regler par default!!!



Ah oui, ça marche aussi pour les modèles 2GHz? Je pensais que cette fonction n'était activée que lorsqu'il y avait un clavier rétro éclairé.
Bonne nouvelle alors.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (23 Octobre 2008)

Je vais commander sur l'applestore, le MB 2ghz, 250 Go.
Une question : 2G ou 4 G pour la ram ?
(mon iBook en avait 512 et ramait "un peu" ... paix à son âme :sick
Mon utilisation : itunes, isight, word, excel, dvd, firefox, iphoto, etc, ...
A priori pas de montage vidéo ni de jeu...

Je n'ai aucune idée du confort d'utilisation que procuraient 2Go supplémentaires sur cette config,

Merci à ceux qui l'ont de me faire part de vos avis sur ce point, 

Jean Sol


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Je vais commander sur l'applestore, le MB 2ghz, 250 Go.
> Une question : 2G ou 4 G pour la ram ?
> (mon iBook en avait 512 et ramait "un peu" ... paix à son âme :sick
> Mon utilisation : itunes, isight, word, excel, dvd, firefox, iphoto, etc, ...
> ...



Sur mon MacBook j'ai 2Go de Ram, j'ai mis un utilitaire pour voir la consommation que j'en fait (essentiellement de la photographie avec Lightroom et Photoshop de temps en temps). Ben franchement, si je passe régulièrement au dessus de 1Go, c'est très rare, pour ne pas dire jamais, que je sature mes 2Go disponible.

Donc je pense que tu peux rester avec 2Go de base ça suffira amplement pour ton usage.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (23 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Sur mon MacBook j'ai 2Go de Ram, j'ai mis un utilitaire pour voir la consommation que j'en fait (essentiellement de la photographie avec Lightroom et Photoshop de temps en temps). Ben franchement, si je passe régulièrement au dessus de 1Go, c'est très rare, pour ne pas dire jamais, que je sature mes 2Go disponible.
> 
> Donc je pense que tu peux rester avec 2Go de base ça suffira amplement pour ton usage.




merci du conseil 
et l'économie réalisée (130 euros),

D'autres avis sont quand même bienvenus avant la commande d'ici quelques jours,


----------



## nicolascue (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, je m'incruste dans la discussion car j'aurais quelques questions a propos du MB alu

Comment ce débrouille t'il avec des jeux ( comme WoW, CoD 4, etc.) ?


Je possède présentement un Imac G5 depuis 2005 et je compte sérieusement me le procurer mais je me demandais si je ne devrais pas choisir le MBP, car il possède une meilleur Carte graphique.


merci.


----------



## illuminati (23 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> merci du conseil
> et l'économie réalisée (130 euros),
> 
> D'autres avis sont quand même bienvenus avant la commande d'ici quelques jours,



Je me tâte aussi pour mon prochain MBP. 2 ou 4Go. J'aurai une tendance à pencher pour 4Go, car avec la config 2Go il y a deux barettes de 1Go, donc le jour ou l'on veut passer à 4Go il faut acheter 4Go de ram (2x2Go).
Donc évidemment les barettes de DDR3 vont baisser, mais bon !! Je crois qu'actuellement il faut compter 200 euros pour deux barettes de 2Go. 

Pas évident !!! Surtout qu'effectivement 2Go cela semble déjà pas mal !!


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> merci du conseil
> et l'économie réalisée (130 euros),
> 
> D'autres avis sont quand même bienvenus avant la commande d'ici quelques jours,


 
Je te conseillerai plutôt déjà vu le prix de la ram sur Apple store, après comme la mémoire vidéo de carte graphique pompe dessus, il faudrait mieux en avoir beaucoup et si tu compte longtemps, sa évitera démonter la machine pour en rajouter. Cest des économies sur le long terme !


----------



## Cristal` (23 Octobre 2008)

Pour les 4 Go de ram DDR3, elle est moins cher sur l'Apple Store, il faut compter vers les 170/180&#8364; si on l'achète à part.


----------



## illuminati (23 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Pour les 4 Go de ram DDR3, elle est moins cher sur l'Apple Store, il faut compter vers les 170/180 si on l'achète à part.



A noter cependant, que sur l'AS on paye en fait 2Go de plus !! et non 4Go !!!
Car l'option c'est le passage de 2 à 4. (2X2Go en lieu est place de 2X1Go)
Alors que dans le commerce il s'agit de 2 barrettes de 2Go.


----------



## Cristal` (23 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> A noter cependant, que sur l'AS on paye en fait 2Go de plus !! et non 4Go !!!
> Car l'option c'est le passage de 2 à 4. (2X2Go en lieu est place de 2X1Go)
> Alors que dans le commerce il s'agit de 2 barrettes de 2Go.



Oui c'est vrai, d'ailleurs en regardant dans l'Apple Store, on voit que les 4 Go de ram DDR3, 2x2 Go sont à 260.

Mais dans tous les cas c'est plus intéressant de prendre 4 Go de ram en option sur le MB que de l'acheter à part, ça évitera aussi les barrettes inutiles.


----------



## Elvis (23 Octobre 2008)

nicolascue a dit:


> Bonjour, je m'incruste dans la discussion car j'aurais quelques questions a propos du MB alu
> 
> Comment ce débrouille t'il avec des jeux ( comme WoW, CoD 4, etc.) ?
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

ça tourne visiblement.
Pour en savoir un peu plus :le nouveau macbook et les jeux.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (23 Octobre 2008)

merci à tous de vos avis,
mais je ne cherche pas à faire une bonne affaire en achetant peut être moins cher qu'ailleurs de la ram supplémentaire ou m'éviter à l'avenir d'avoir à en rajouter,
je voulais juste savoir compte tenu de mes besoins, si je verrais une différence entre 2 et 4 Go ? 
Et je rajoute aux besoins standards, l'utilisation d'emule...
Et aussi le fait d'avoir 2 sessions d'utilisateurs ouvertes,
Merci à ceux qui ont reçu leur nouveau macbook pour leur commentaire


----------



## Bloodshed (23 Octobre 2008)

A mon avis tu ne verras aucune différence. Surtout si tu ne fais pas de montage vidéo ni de jeux videos (encore que la, 2Go suffit pour des besoins amateurs, ou pas les derniers jeux sorties en 2010 )

J'ai 2Go sur un macbook noir ancienne génération, je fais du graphisme de temps en temps et surtout de la MAO (Musique assistée par ordi), et les 2Go suffisent bien. Donc toi avec une utilisation somme toute "classique" d'un ordinateur, les 2Go sont plus que suffisant.

(PS: J'ai aussi parfois 2 sessions d'ouvertes, aucun problème)


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (23 Octobre 2008)

Bloodshed a dit:


> A mon avis tu ne verras aucune différence. Surtout si tu ne fais pas de montage vidéo ni de jeux videos (encore que la, 2Go suffit pour des besoins amateurs, ou pas les derniers jeux sorties en 2010 )
> 
> J'ai 2Go sur un macbook noir ancienne génération, je fais du graphisme de temps en temps et surtout de la MAO (Musique assistée par ordi), et les 2Go suffisent bien. Donc toi avec une utilisation somme toute "classique" d'un ordinateur, les 2Go sont plus que suffisant.
> 
> (PS: J'ai aussi parfois 2 sessions d'ouvertes, aucun problème)




c'est noté, merci beaucoup


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir un appel du corsaire, mon MB est arrivé ! :love: je vais le chercher ce soir !


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir un appel du corsaire, mon MB est arrivé ! :love: je vais le chercher ce soir !



Tu l'avais commandé à quelle date?

Sur l'Apple store le délais d'envoi est maintenant passé à 4 jours ouvrables (d'alleurs, comptent-ils le samedi comme jour ouvrable?).


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Tu l'avais commandé à quelle date?
> 
> Sur l'Apple store le délais d'envoi est maintenant passé à 4 jours ouvrables (d'alleurs, comptent-ils le samedi comme jour ouvrable?).


En fait j'ai _réservé_ mardi soir un MB déjà commandé par le magasin, qui visiblement n'avait pas beaucoup de précommandes sur ce modèle.


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2008)

Ok, merci pour le renseignement... le mien est toujours en attente d'être reçu entre le 3 et le 11 novembre... Mais je pense qu'ils vont être en avance. Enfin, j'espère!


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

bon, on va arrêter de parler de délai de livraison ça commencer a être gonflant :modo: on parle réaction a la réception des machines merci 

il y a le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...s-nouveaux-macbook-pro-et-macbook-238944.html pour ça 
​


----------



## dr-koopa (23 Octobre 2008)

sa c'est de la réaction comme je les aime !!! en gros pour pas le manquer et assez clair pour qu'on ne poste plus de post sur les livraison !

sinon le miens arrive ..... nan je rigole


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

au moins c'est dit  retour aux sujets  que ceux qui ont reçu le leur parle


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est, je poste de mon nouveau MacBook. Je ne suis pas déçu !
Je commence déjà à m'habituer au trackpad sans bouton, aux manips à plusieurs doigts (je rappelle que mon précédent mac est un powerbook G4 de septembre 2003, il n'y avait pas tous ces raffinements). Là où je l'utilise (mon salon), l'écran brillant ne pose aucun problème. Et pour l'instant, il ne me chauffe pas trop les cuisses (moins que le bon vieux G4 en tous cas...)

Bon, je vais installer mes logiciels, récupérer quelques données, et jouer un peu avec la bête... Si vous avez des questions précises, n'hésitez pas, j'essaierai de répondre.


----------



## Nitiel (23 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Ca y est, je poste de mon nouveau MacBook. Je ne suis pas déçu !
> Je commence déjà à m'habituer au trackpad sans bouton, aux manips à plusieurs doigts (je rappelle que mon précédent mac est un powerbook G4 de septembre 2003, il n'y avait pas tous ces raffinements). Là où je l'utilise (mon salon), l'écran brillant ne pose aucun problème. Et pour l'instant, il ne me chauffe pas trop les cuisses (moins que le bon vieux G4 en tous cas...)
> 
> Bon, je vais installer mes logiciels, récupérer quelques données, et jouer un peu avec la bête... Si vous avez des questions précises, n'hésitez pas, j'essaierai de répondre.


 
Peux-tu testé quelle que démo de jeux pour nous donner des impressions sur ce macbook "pour « gamer »" ?

merci


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Peux-tu testé quelle que démo de jeux pour nous donner des impressions sur ce macbook "pour « gamer »" ?
> 
> merci



je tente la demo de battlestation midway et et toca DTM 3


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Peux-tu testé quelle que démo de jeux pour nous donner des impressions sur ce macbook "pour « gamer »" ?
> 
> merci


des jeux ? ben j'en ai pas, et d'ailleurs je serais un bien piètre testeur, je n'ai jamais dépassé le PacMan dans l'histoire des jeux vidéo. :rose:


----------



## skystef (23 Octobre 2008)

Toujours pas de réaction sur la chauffe du portable? Lire une vidéo sur youtube déclenche toujours en 30 secondes les ventilos à fond?


----------



## barth_polux (23 Octobre 2008)

normalement non puisqu'il contient une vrai carte graphique maintenant.... ou alors ca n'a rien a voir?


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Toujours pas de réaction sur la chauffe du portable? Lire une vidéo sur youtube déclenche toujours en 30 secondes les ventilos à fond?



la j'ai plusieurs fenêtre avec du flash et il ne fait pas de bruit


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

Là je suis en train d'installer Logic, avec Safari et Mail ouverts, ça ne chauffe pas et je n'ai pas encore entendu tourner le ventilo.


----------



## macinside (23 Octobre 2008)

une petite remarque importante sur les dvd d'installation des nouveaux MacBook Alu : le premier dvd ne contient que Mac OS X.5 (X.5.5 aujourd'hui) et le 2 em que iLife 2008, auparavent l'installation de Mac OS X demandais le 2 Em dvd pour finir l'installation, plus aujourd'hui  bien sur il y a toujours un contrôle de la machine sur lequel vous tentez de l'installer  même si c'est modifiable (et c'est pas la porter de n'importe qui  )


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (23 Octobre 2008)

pourquoi ? les macbooks précédents activaient les ventilos à la lecture d'une vidéo ??
... jamais eu ce problème avec mon iBook G4,...
J'espère vraiment que le nouveau sera irréprochable là dessus parce que c'est ce qui m'a conquis en premier chez apple,...
Vos avis sont très attendus...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai rien compris à l'histoire des DVD. Y'a pas la MAJ 10.5.5 dessus ?


----------



## baronmat (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Pour ma part je ne ferai qu'un commentaire sur l'esthétique de la bête...

Après avoir halluciné devant les photos du site d'Apple et des post de vous autres je suis allé le voir de mes propres yeux. Et.............................................j'ai été particulièrement déçu... si si je vous assure!
Je trouve que tout cet alu pour les macbook enlève le petit plus (voir gros plus) de ces ordi... Le blanc ou le noir du macbook me plaisais bcp plus (cela n'engage que moi bien entendu ^^). Pourtant je le trouvais beau en photo alors pourquoi cet avis négatif?? En photo les couleurs sont beaucoup plus clair ce qui donnait à l'alu une jolie couleur.

Sinon les touche rétro éclairé très sympa et le trackpad aussi, mais..... j'aurai préféré des touche blanche...

Donc dans l'ensemble je suis un peu déçu on bascule un peu trop vers du PC portable niveau couleur et forme.....

A vous les studios, tchao


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Octobre 2008)

Je l'achète demain, il vient d'arriver à Québec pour 1399 + taxes. J'ai un peu peur d'être déçue, surtout que ce ne soit pas compatible avec les PC du bureau et le serveur.

Quelqu'un peut me parler si les MacBook peuvent être parfaitement compatibles avec un  (gros) serveur qui a été créé que pour les PC?

Autre question: entre le 2 et le 2,4 GHZ, ça fait une énorme différence?

Merci!

(Caro énervée d'avoir un nouveau Mac!!! :love


----------



## divoli (23 Octobre 2008)

baronmat a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Pour ma part je ne ferai qu'un commentaire sur l'esthétique de la bête...
> 
> ...



C'est marrant, je les ai vus ce jour à la Fnac et j'ai un avis radicalement opposé. Autant les anciens en plastoc faisaient toc, limite jouets pour enfants, autant la nouvelle finition en alu des nouveaux fait nettement plus classe...


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

baronmat a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Pour ma part je ne ferai qu'un commentaire sur l'esthétique de la bête...
> 
> ...


C'est étonnant, les goûts et les couleurs... moi je n'aurais jamais acheté un macbook en plastique, je les trouvais beaucoup trop cheap et pour le coup, je trouve que la ressemblance avec un PC était bien plus grande avec les anciens modèles, surtout le noir.


----------



## rizoto (23 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> pourquoi ? les macbooks précédents activaient les ventilos à la lecture d'une vidéo ??
> ... jamais eu ce problème avec mon iBook G4,...
> J'espère vraiment que le nouveau sera irréprochable là dessus parce que c'est ce qui m'a conquis en premier chez apple,...
> Vos avis sont très attendus...



Pareil !


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (23 Octobre 2008)

... question qui en va en faire marrer plus d'un, est-ce qu'une config boostée en mémoire chauffera moins et donc sollicitera moins les ventilos ? 
Inutile d'hurler de rire :love:, ... juste OUI - NON
(toujours pour savoir s'il vaut mieux rajouter ou pas de la ram,...)


----------



## xtof.2x (23 Octobre 2008)

pour info, le ventilo a fini par se mettre à tourner, mais il reste relativement discret. Comparable à celui du G4, je dirais... rien à voir avec le boucan du Dell que j'ai au boulot, ou, pire, à l'antiquité HP que j'utilisais pour le net avant d'avoir le macbook, quand ma copine squattait le G4.


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (23 Octobre 2008)

Cela fait deux heures que je travaille dessus + internet et pas un bruit de ventilo.
En ce qui concerne le design je trouve que la version alu est parfaite.
Mais pour moins le plus satisfaisant est le trackpad: son utilisation est très simple, la prise en main a duré qq minutes mais depuis j'apprécie réellement de ne pas avoir à me promener avec une souris.


----------



## e_krus (23 Octobre 2008)

Napoleonsolo3 a dit:


> Cela fait deux heures que je travaille dessus + internet et pas un bruit de ventilo.
> En ce qui concerne le design je trouve que la version alu est parfaite.
> Mais pour moins le plus satisfaisant est le trackpad: son utilisation est très simple, la prise en main a duré qq minutes mais depuis j'apprécie réellement de ne pas avoir à me promener avec une souris.



Hello Napoleonsolo,

Dis moi j'hesite a switcher pour un des nouveaux macbook, pourtant je pense qu'un si bel objet aluminium est fait pour moi.
Cependant, j'aimerai avoir une info dont personne ne parle ; que donne la qualité des haut parleur sur ce macbook ? c mieux que la moyenne, on sent vraiment qu'il y a un subwoofer integré ?

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## macinside (24 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je tente la demo de battlestation midway et et toca DTM 3



je viens de me faire 1h de Toca 3 en 1280x800, anti aliasing en X2 et millions de couleur, ça tourne très bien, c'est fluide, ça a déclencher le ventillo qui a mon goût fait le même bruit que mon précédent MacBook. Il me étonnant ce petit MacBook :love:





e_krus a dit:


> Dis moi j'hesite a switcher pour un des nouveaux macbook, pourtant je pense qu'un si bel objet aluminium est fait pour moi.
> Cependant, j'aimerai avoir une info dont personne ne parle ; que donne la qualité des haut parleur sur ce macbook ? c mieux que la moyenne, on sent vraiment qu'il y a un subwoofer integré ?
> 
> merci pour ta réponse



les HP sont de qualité correct, c'est un portable aussi 

sinon je trouve le rendu des couleurs neutre et je n'ai aucun reflet ... la vitre ne serai pas traité anti reflet justement ?


----------



## Elvis (24 Octobre 2008)

e_krus a dit:


> Hello Napoleonsolo,
> 
> Dis moi j'hesite a switcher pour un des nouveaux macbook, pourtant je pense qu'un si bel objet aluminium est fait pour moi.
> Cependant, j'aimerai avoir une info dont personne ne parle ; que donne la qualité des haut parleur sur ce macbook ? c mieux que la moyenne, on sent vraiment qu'il y a un subwoofer integré ?
> ...



J'en avais parlé qlq pages auparavant; le son est bien meilleur que sur l'ancien MB: il est beaucoup plus puissant. Je trouve néanmoins que ça manque un peu de basse, mais faut pas trop lui en demander, ce ne sont pas des sound stick!


----------



## Nitiel (24 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je viens de me faire 1h de Toca 3 en 1280x800, anti aliasing en X2 et millions de couleur, ça tourne très bien, c'est fluide, ça a déclencher le ventillo qui a mon goût fait le même bruit que mon précédent MacBook. Il me étonnant ce petit MacBook :love:


 
merci macinside, donc si toca 3 tourne bien, Age Of Empire 3 et ses deux extensions doivent tourner avec toute le option au max en résolution native !?


----------



## Elvis (24 Octobre 2008)

apriori oui, vu que AoE3 demande moins de ressources...


----------



## La Pomme (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je suis également l'heureux possesseur d'un nouveau MacBook 13" acheté à Paris. C'est mon premier Mac j'en suis très content, mais par contre, j'ai un petit soucis mon iphone ne se synchronise pas. J'ai essayé Isync, mais ça ne marche pas non plus, comment faire?


----------



## xtof.2x (24 Octobre 2008)

Désolé si ça a déjà été cité sur le site (ma recherche n'a rien donné)... pour ceux qui comprennent l'anglais, un test bien détaillé des nouveaux MB et MBP ici: http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3435&p=1


----------



## rizoto (24 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Désolé si ça a déjà été cité sur le site (ma recherche n'a rien donné)... pour ceux qui comprennent l'anglais, un test bien détaillé des nouveaux MB et MBP ici: http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3435&p=1



A la fin, ils conseillent d'attendre la version nehalem.


----------



## xtof.2x (24 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> A la fin, ils conseillent d'attendre la version nehalem.


Oui, enfin ça dépend aussi du besoin de renouvellement. Si la version de dans quelques mois offrira sans doute une amélioration des performances, cette nouvelle gamme apporte déjà beaucoup par rapport à sa devancière. Certes, pas au niveau des processeurs par exemple, mais pour les graphismes et la qualité de fabrication entre autres, c'est le jour et la nuit. Si à chaque nouvelle version on reporte l'achat parce que dans 6 mois ça sera mieux, on n'achètera jamais rien...
Evidemment, si on a un Mac de moins de 2 ans, il n'est pas très utile de renouveler maintenant, sachant que la prochaine mise à jour devrait apporter un saut substantiel en performances; mais pour les utilisateurs comme moi, qui souhaitent renouveler une machine beaucoup plus ancienne (5 ans dans mon cas), l'attente supplémentaire se justifie beaucoup moins.

[mylife.com]
D'ailleurs, en ce qui me concerne, j'attendais avec impatience ces nouveaux MB parce que ma copine aime tellement mon vieux PB G4 qu'elle le squatte les 3/4 du temps, et j'en suis réduit à utiliser son vieux portable hp qui date de 2002 et tourne (lentement) sous XP SP1. Je n'en pouvais plus de cette m**de !
[/mylife.com]


----------



## Frodon (24 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Si la version de dans quelques mois offrira sans doute une amélioration des performances



Tu veux dire dans un an? Car le Nehalem pour notebook a été repoussé à mi-2009. Donc on ne le verra pas dans des machine avec septembre/octobre 2009.

Soit dans un an.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> A la fin, ils conseillent d'attendre la version nehalem.



oui, mais pour ceux qui ont des Macbook ou des MBP Penryn, j(avoue avoir trouve cet article bie fait et logique, à moins d'être un apple geek ou d'être très riche, les nouveaux modèles ne sont aussi révolutionnaires en termes de performances, maintenant le look alu est très sympa .

mais changer de machine juste pour le look sans gain important de performance n'est pas forcément très judicieux pour son portefeuille, mais quant on aime...

Toutefois j'ai bien été revoir les nouveaux modèles, et je confirme que sur le bord tranchant, les nouveaux modèles ne sont aussi incisifs que les ancien MB, mais demeures inconfortables si on laisse trainer ses petits poignets sur le bord. C'est peut être un détail.. mais c'est très inconfortable.


----------



## illuminati (24 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, mais entre un Macbook qui se fissure tous les 4 mois, peut être mieux vaut-il changer pour un nouveau !!!! 

Moi j'ai viré mon ancien MB a cause de ça, (pourquoi ai je viré mon iBook G4 !!) pour le remplacer par un MBA.
La finition du MBA par rapport au MB, c'est une Logan par rapport à une Audi !! 

Le MBA n'étant pas assez véloce, je le file à ma Miss, et je vais commander un MBP !!


----------



## frolick10 (24 Octobre 2008)

Petit tour à la Fnac ce soir pour enfin voir de visu le *macbook alu*... 

Agréablement surpris / esthétique / photo: 

- look brick alu = impression de solidité  (à quand les crashtest ), finesse. 
- écran (pro-mat) = pas de reflet gênant avec l'éclairage de la fnac... à voir ailleurs
- trackpad = très agréable, confortable (large!) et le clic instinctif (avec le pousse en bas)...
- le clavier noir est finalement bien intégré.

Même sans la pomme, on y verrait la pâte apple, et les anciens macbook passe pour des erreurs de fabrication :rateau: 

Avec un Firewire 400, j'aurais pu succomber... mais cela reste rédhibitoire et je ne le conseillerais pas à mes amis switcher... Reste le macbook blanc, mais le coup de vieux (/specifications) + le risque de défaux de la coque... il ne me parait plus une alternative à l'alu... sauf pour le prix

Le *macbook pro* était en rupture (réappro) même celui de présentation a été acheté !  mais vu le macbook , le design du macbook pro gris est "fade". 

Conclu : Apple a _pour moi_ , bien bosser sur le design, reste que le manque de diversité des connectiques comme le FW est une erreur...

 [mode rêve ON] erreur qui sera sans doute comblé dans la prochaine révision. Ou un macbook pro 13" [mode rêve OFF]

L'écran mat... reste plus qu'à avoir un écran externe mat pour les finissions / video / photo... :sleep:

Vivement la/les prochaine(s) révision(s) (USB 3, FW3200... Proc) et Snow Leopard...


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (24 Octobre 2008)

e_krus a dit:


> Hello Napoleonsolo,
> 
> Dis moi j'hesite a switcher pour un des nouveaux macbook, pourtant je pense qu'un si bel objet aluminium est fait pour moi.
> Cependant, j'aimerai avoir une info dont personne ne parle ; que donne la qualité des haut parleur sur ce macbook ? c mieux que la moyenne, on sent vraiment qu'il y a un subwoofer integré ?
> ...




Je trouve que les hauts parleurs fonctionnent bien mais je n'ai pas fait de test complet. Ce n'est pas l'équivalent de hauts parleurs. Pour mon utilisation c'est largement suffisant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2008)

Vous me donnez tous envie avec vos MacBook Alu 
D'ailleurs je compte le commander très très prochainement mais une question me titille : prendre le 2.0Ghz ou le 2.4Ghz ? Sachant que je compte le garder le plus longtemps possible, est ce que l'investissement (~ +265) en vaut le coup ?
Je sais que la question a déjà été posé à plusieurs reprises ailleurs mais je trouve que c'est plus convivial ici


----------



## Cristal` (25 Octobre 2008)

Arrêter de râler avec le Firewire, vive l'USB 2 
@frolick10 : le gars de la Fnac m'a dit que le MB en présentation ne pouvait être vendu. IL regarde les stocks et me dit "ya celui en présentation mais je peux pas vous le vendre".

Bien la Fnac, 2 en stock,  un en présentation, l'autre réservé et 2000 commandés, je demande combien de temps pour les recevoir "ah ba avec Apple, entre une et deux semaines ils aiment bien prendre leur temps et envoie par petit lot". Bon ba encore 2 semaines à attendre avec l'Apple Store...


@skensou : Si tu le veux le plus longtemps possible, prend le modèle à 2.4 Ghz alors.
Ca sera mon premier MacBook mais comme je résiste jamais pour m'acheter plusieurs ordis par an, ça sera, à mon avis, pas le dernier 

Et oui les nouveaux MB/MBP font vraiment pro à côté des anciens... d'ailleurs à ma Fnac ils sont mis à part...


----------



## Emmitt (25 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Et oui les nouveaux MB/MBP font vraiment pro à côté des anciens... d'ailleurs à ma Fnac ils sont mis à part...



Tu trouves? Déjà le choix du clavier noir et surtout du contour de l'écran noir me rappelle le monde du PC et plus particulièrmeent les Vaio. Donc petit retour en arrière pour moi sur cette nouvelle gamme de ce point de vue. Après heureusement que la finition est exceptionnelle et qu'elle nous renvoie au monde d'apple.
Je t'accorde que les nouveaux MB font plus pro, alu et finition obligent, mais ils ont perdu de leur charme je trouve. Quand au MBP ils étaient déjà impeccable et très pro.




skensou a dit:


> Vous me donnez tous envie avec vos MacBook Alu
> D'ailleurs je compte le commander très très prochainement mais une question me titille : prendre le 2.0Ghz ou le 2.4Ghz ? Sachant que je compte le garder le plus longtemps possible, est ce que l'investissement (~ +265) en vaut le coup ?
> Je sais que la question a déjà été posé à plusieurs reprises ailleurs mais je trouve que c'est plus convivial ici



Oui Cristal a raison. Prends toi le plus haut de gamme des MB. y a pas photo. Tu as aussi la possibilité de t'orienter vers un MBP 2.5 GHz Penryn avec une carte graphique de 512MB, DD de 250 Go pour 1599 euros à la fnac (ils ecoulent leur stock). Ca vaut le coup d'y jeter un oeil à mon avis car il etait vendu 2199 Euros à la base (le prix que j'ai payé il y a 8 mois....)


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Octobre 2008)

La bête est sur la table. Bien propre, bien ficelée, bien fraîche.

Car elle est froide. Et ce n'est pas pour me déplaire du tout. 

Je vous écris sur mon iBook G4 - la bête n'est pas encore prête - et je frôle, en même temps, l'alu, sur l'avant-bras.

Enfin! Ils m'ont entendus: je la voulais fraîche. Ils ont réussi cette étape.

---

J'ai acheté le MacBook 13 pouces, sur le dos de la job (c'est féminin au Québec ). C'est mon quatrième Mac. J'ai eu PowerBook, en 1993, puis la iBook orange (la coquille) en 1999, et sous mes doigts, le iBookG4, qui date de 2005. Avant d'avoir les moyens d'en acheter un, je squattais ceux de l'université - soit, depuis 1984.

Alors, là... avoir le top du top, bien avant tout le monde à Québec... Le luxe! Il n'y a que quatre points de vente dans cette ville et seul celui de la rue Sainte-Foy les a reçus (hier, 50, il en reste 35 sur 50)... OUF! 

---

Je suis revenue du boulot en autobus, avec la boîte. J'ai reçu quelques regards - enfin, la boîte magnifiquement sculptée - surtout de très jeunes hommes, qui s'y connaissent en boîtes de ce type. Je me suis souvenue que le vendeur m'a recommendé de ne pas mettre la boîte dans la petite poubelle de recyclage bleue. Il a eu certains clients qui se sont fait voler leur Apple (!!!) à la maison suite à leur geste de récupération...

---

Le jeune est sorti avant moi. Il ne m'a pas suivi pour me piquer ma beauté. 

---

God qu'elle est belle!!!! Moi qui ai écrit plus tôt que ça ne me faisait ni chaud ni froid. Que je ne désirais que l'efficacité et la sécurité... Bullshit! Eh bien, c'est faux. Elle est magnifiquement belle. Et ça me plaît plus que je ne le veux.

Car j'ai ouvert la boîte voilà déjà 10 minutes. 

Elle est un peu plus lourde que je ne croyais. Deux kilos. Ou un peu plus. Est-ce un peu plus lourd que mon iBookG4? Je ne suis pas sûre. Je manque d'objectivité. Je me trompe, c'est écrit sur le Web que le G4 fait 0,2 kg de plus que ma douce... 

Quelle fraîcheur! Personne n'en a parlé il me semble, non? Dire que je dois passer l'hiver au Québec, dommage. Elle me rendra bien service à Kinshasa, je ne doute pas.

---

Donc, j'ai ouvert, puis j'ai plogué. J'ai poussé sur le bouton à droite, en haut. Je ne l'ai presque pas vu, tellement il est intégré à cet aluminum. Et en plus, ce miroir cerclé de noir, qui prend toute la place, pur et dur. 

C'est comme un objet de désir impossible à saisir. Je fais patienter le temps, sachant que d'ici peu, je connaîtrai tout d'elle.

J'en suis à devoir vous quitter - enfin, quitter mon iBookG4 - pour charger ma beauté, à mes côtés, à mes désirs. Saura-t-elle combler mes attentes? 

Je le crois. 

Je quitte l'un pour aller vers l'autre, durant encore quelques années. Ça se passera au Québec et en Afrique. Et si le billet d'avion entre les deux (transit) est moins cher avec Air France, ce sera aussi à Paris.

---

Maintenant, il me demande de quel pays je proviens:

Belgique
Canada
France
Luxembourg
Suisse.

Il a oublié le continent d'Afrique francophone, le salaud. 

Ce sera son seul défaut.


----------



## Elvis (25 Octobre 2008)

Félicitations


----------



## frolick10 (25 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Arrêter de râler avec le Firewire, vive l'USB 2
> @frolick10 : le gars de la Fnac m'a dit que le MB en présentation ne pouvait être vendu. IL regarde les stocks et me dit "ya celui en présentation mais je peux pas vous le vendre"....


 
J'ai été surpris aussi lorsque le vendeur m'a dit que l'expo avait été vendu. habituellement l'expo n'est vendu qu'a la fin de serie, avec la sortie des nouveaux modèles... mais je peut etre que l'acheteur a insisté, genre je le veux de suite ou je vais voir ailleurs...  (pour un MBpro ca se refuse pas) 



*Pour le Firewire j'en remet une couche au risque d'être lourd...* 
imaginez un couteau suisse qui n'a plus qu'une lame... un portable se doit d'avoir le max de port. 

Même si l'on a pas de camescope DV FW, un dd FW... le jour où le proprio du MB se pointe chez un pote ou un client.. qui a un DD FW, un cam FW, un mac en souffrance (target mode)... bah pas moyen de l'utiliser...  
Et comme on dit qui peut le plus peut le moins...


----------



## frolick10 (25 Octobre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Vous me donnez tous envie avec vos MacBook Alu
> D'ailleurs je compte le commander très très prochainement mais une question me titille : prendre le 2.0Ghz ou le 2.4Ghz ? Sachant que je compte le garder le plus longtemps possible, est ce que l'investissement (~ +265) en vaut le coup ?
> Je sais que la question a déjà été posé à plusieurs reprises ailleurs mais je trouve que c'est plus convivial ici


 
Si j'ai bien vu, le 2Ghz n'a pas de clavier rétro éclairé ?


----------



## karmacoma (25 Octobre 2008)

Hélas, non...

C'est mesquin quand même, on se retrouve obligé de prendre le modèle au-dessus.

Je me pose la même question, l'investissement supplémentaire vaut-il le coup?


----------



## Cristal` (25 Octobre 2008)

frolick10 : clavier rétro-éclairé que sur la version 2.4 en effet.


----------



## Cristal` (25 Octobre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> Hélas, non...
> 
> C'est mesquin quand même, on se retrouve obligé de prendre le modèle au-dessus.
> 
> Je me pose la même question, l'investissement supplémentaire vaut-il le coup?



Si tu es prêt à le garder un bon nombre d'années oui et surtout que tu en as l'utilité.

Tous mes PC portables n'ont pas de clavier rétro-éclairé et je m'en passe très bien donc je n'allais pas mettre quelques centaines d'euros en plus pour avoir 3 options supplémentaires.


----------



## Frodon (25 Octobre 2008)

frolick10 a dit:


> un portable se doit d'avoir le max de port.



Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord!!! C'est une des raisons qui me font fuir certains portables PC... 

Pour moi un portable doit disposer des ports les plus utiles, et pour ceux qui manqueraient à certainement, ils utilisent des cartes d'extension ou autre adaptateurs.

Et j'irai même plus loin, car pour moi l'avenir des portables est le tout sans fil. Je dis bien l'avenir, car aujourd'hui c'est évidement inenvisageable, tant que le Wireless Firewire et le Wireless USB ne sont pas dispo et avec des débits convenables (au moins égals à leur version filaires).
Mais quand cela sera possible et que l'ordinateur portable avec AUCUN ports sera une réalité, ca sera l'idéal!! Car avoir des fils branchés à un portable, c'est un peu l'anti-thèse du portable 

Perso mon portable je l'utilise majoritairement avec RIEN de branché dessus. Je branche des périphériques que lorsque c'est vraiment nécessaire.

Cela dit, aujourd'hui cela n'est évidement pas encore totalement viable le tout sans fil (c'est pour ca que même le MacBook Air a quelques connecteurs), et il est vrai que la suppression du Firewire sur les MacBooks est intervenue un peu trop tôt, car encore beaucoup de gens du grand public utilisent des camescopes en mini-DV, y compris des modèles récents.
Il aurait fallu attendre que les modèles mini-DV grand public (soit à moins de 1500 Euros), soient disparu totalement ou quasi-totalement du marché depuis au moins 3 ans pour justifier réellement sa suppression.

Mais c'est pas la première fois qu'Apple supprime prématurément une technologie. Je dirais même que c'est une tradition chez Apple. En effet, ils avaient par exemple supprimé le lecteur de disquette alors qu'encore beaucoup de gens s'en servaient et qu'il n'y avait pas encore de réel remplaçant (pas de clé USB, des solutions alternatives peu répandue (lecteur ZIP...etc.)).



> Même si l'on a pas de camescope DV FW, un dd FW... le jour où le proprio du MB se pointe chez un pote ou un client.. qui a un DD FW, un cam FW, un mac en souffrance (target mode)... bah pas moyen de l'utiliser...
> Et comme on dit qui peut le plus peut le moins...



Ce problème existe déjà, mais dans l'autre sens. Il y a énormément de PCs sans Firewire, et si tu n'as que des équipements Firewire only, si tu vas chez un potes qui a un PC, tu as intérêt déjà aujourd'hui a savoir si oui ou non il a de quoi exploiter tes périphériques...

Mieux vaut toujours acheter si possible des périphériques multi-connection (USB/Firewire). Toujours parce que qui peut le plus peut le moins.


----------



## illuminati (25 Octobre 2008)

+1 

Sur mes anciens portables iBook G4, Macbook Intel, il y avait effectivement une rangée de connexion !! 
La seule prise à ne pas prendre la poussière était une prise USB, pour les rares clés ou DD que je connectais dessus !!! 
Aujourd'hui le seul portable que j'utilise est un MBA, il a pour mon utilisation toute la connectique qu'il me faut. Une prise pour brancher un vidéo projecteur, une prise casque et une USB.

2, 3, 4 prises USB sur un portable !! pourquoi faire ? connecter une souris ? synchroniser son iPhone en même temps, connecter une imprimante, sans oublier le chauffe tasse USB !!!

Souvent un portable n'est pas une machine principale, alors dans ce cas !! les connecteurs ne servent pas à grand chose.
Alors oui, si on va chez un pote qui à un camescope FW ... etc .. etc
Pour ma part, je n'ai pas encore rencontré ce genre de situation !! ou alors il faut ajouter aussi, une prise RS232, SCSI, un lecteur de disquette, un port IR, un pcmcia, etc .....

Je vais certainement craquer pour un nouveau Macbook, et après réflexion je vais prendre un 15 pouces !!


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

D'accord avec toi sauf pour le nombre d'USB, j'en demanderais plus (au moins un) et s'est souvent que j'ai eu à débrancher ma souris pour y mettre provisoirement autre chose...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2008)

Emmitt a dit:


> Oui Cristal a raison. Prends toi le plus haut de gamme des MB. y a pas photo. Tu as aussi la possibilité de t'orienter vers un MBP 2.5 GHz Penryn avec une carte graphique de 512MB, DD de 250 Go pour 1599 euros à la fnac (ils ecoulent leur stock). Ca vaut le coup d'y jeter un oeil à mon avis car il etait vendu 2199 Euros à la base (le prix que j'ai payé il y a 8 mois....)


Les MBP ne m'intéressent pas tellement car MB plus pratique à transporter, plus léger et plus mignon (petit MBP) et surtout moins cher. 
Etant donné que je peux profiter des prix AOC, je compte prendre le 2,4Ghz et le booster à 4Go de RAM (1432). Je remplacerais le HDD moi même par un 320Go 7200 RPM (90). Le cout total du MB monterait à 1532. La question est, d'après vous, la configuration vaut elle le coup pour ce prix là ?
Rappel de la config : MB 13.3" 2.4Ghz, 4Go RAM, 320Go (+ clavier rétro-éclairé) pour 1532
Sinon                      : MB 13.3" 2.0Ghz, 4Go RAM, 320Go pour 1268



Cristal` a dit:


> Si tu es prêt à le garder un bon nombre d'années oui et surtout que tu en as l'utilité.
> 
> Tous mes PC portables n'ont pas de clavier rétro-éclairé et je m'en passe très bien donc je n'allais pas mettre quelques centaines d'euros en plus pour avoir 3 options supplémentaires.


Je me suis également dis qu'un clavier rétro-éclairé n'est pas forcément utile mais je pense que ça doit etre super pratique de l'avoir. La principale utilité est lorsqu'il fait un peu sombre et qu'on a pas envi de coller ses yeux aux claviers pour lire les touches. L'utilité secondaire est le fait que le clavier claque vraiment quand il est éclairé mais ça, c'est perso


----------



## illuminati (25 Octobre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> D'accord avec toi sauf pour le nombre d'USB, j'en demanderais plus (au moins un) et s'est souvent que j'ai eu à débrancher ma souris pour y mettre provisoirement autre chose...



Tu as sans doute raison, mais les trackpads aujourd'hui sont (a mon avis) de bonne facture et très précis. Mais certains préfèrent la souris !! il reste alors le BT qui me semble un bon choix !! 


ps: mais les souris filaires sont certainement plus précises ?


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Tu as sans doute raison, mais les trackpads aujourd'hui sont (a mon avis) de bonne facture et très précis. Mais certains préfèrent la souris !! il reste alors le BT qui me semble un bon choix !!
> 
> 
> ps: mais les souris filaires sont certainement plus précises ?



Exacte, je fais un peu une allergie avec les BT... Et j'ai aussi une tablette graphique à mettre... Le trackpad me sert en déplacement, pas désagréable mais ça reste mois bien qu'une souris selon moi. Et je précise que mon MB est mon ordinateur principal.


----------



## LeProf (25 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Sur mes anciens portables iBook G4, Macbook Intel, il y avait effectivement une rangée de connexion !!
> La seule prise à ne pas prendre la poussière était une prise USB, pour les rares clés ou DD que je connectais dessus !!!
> Aujourd'hui le seul portable que j'utilise est un MBA, il a pour mon utilisation toute la connectique qu'il me faut. Une prise pour brancher un vidéo projecteur, une prise casque et une USB.
> 
> 2, 3, 4 prises USB sur un portable !! pourquoi faire ? connecter une souris ? synchroniser son iPhone en même temps, connecter une imprimante, sans oublier le chauffe tasse USB !!!



Le fait que tu n'utilises pas toutes les connectiques n'implique pas que ce soit le cas de tous les utilisateurs. Ne pas prendre son cas pour une généralité!



illuminati a dit:


> Souvent un portable n'est pas une machine principale, alors dans ce cas !! les connecteurs ne servent pas à grand chose.



Faux, les ventes de portables sont devenue en nombre équivalente voire supérieure à celles des machines de bureau. Pourquoi , parce que les personnes les trouves moins encombrantes et s'en servent comme machines principales. en plus, en cas de déplacement, c'est toujours transportable.



illuminati a dit:


> Alors oui, si on va chez un pote qui à un camescope FW ... etc .. etc
> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas encore rencontré ce genre de situation !! ou alors il faut ajouter aussi, une prise RS232, SCSI, un lecteur de disquette, un port IR, un pcmcia, etc .....



Il est dommage que le macbook à l'instar du macbook pro ne possède pas un port Expresscard... au moins, les utilisateurs auraient pu personnaliser un minimum leur bécane en fonction de leurs besoins, comme par exemple rajouter le fameux port FW qui a été supprimé.
Pourquoi ne proposer ce port Expresscard que sur les machine pro ?



illuminati a dit:


> Je vais certainement craquer pour un nouveau Macbook, et après réflexion je vais prendre un 15 pouces !!



Ce sera un Macbook Pro alors ...  bon choix qui plus est.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (25 Octobre 2008)

... voilà, MB 2ghz commandé hier soir sur l'apple store,...
livraison prévue le 5-6 novembre,...
... j'espère qu'il sera à la hauteur de mon iBook G4, aussi silencieux, stable, autonome et léger (sauf à le garder dans la boîte avec les câbles, il devrait l'être  ), les seuls critères qui pour moi font un bon portable... 
... si en plus il peut durer dans le temps ...


----------



## Cristal` (25 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> ... voilà, MB 2ghz commandé hier soir sur l'apple store,...
> livraison prévue le 5-6 novembre,...



J'ai commandé  Vendredi dernier (le 17) et ma livraison est aussi prévue le 5/6 Novembre :mouais:
Bizarre bizarre.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (25 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> J'ai commandé  Vendredi dernier (le 17) et ma livraison est aussi prévue le 5/6 Novembre :mouais:
> Bizarre bizarre.




oui, mais moi j'ai été sage à l'école !


----------



## EcoFlex (25 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous, j'ai récemment fait l'acquisition d'un MB 2,4Ghz et concernant le clavier retro éclairé ne s'éteint pas de lui même lors d'une lecture de vidéo, il faut absolument l'éteindre à l'aide des touches de reglage de l'intensité... c'est bien dommage. A moins que je m'y sois mal pris au niveau des réglages 
Sinon c'est vraiment le jour et la nuit comparé au MB 2 Ghz premier génération  Trés silencieux, même en encodage Divx, le ventilo ne s'est toujours pas enclenché depuis que je l'ai !


----------



## Chtu (25 Octobre 2008)

J'ai resérvé mon MacBook 2.0Ghz le lundi de cette semaine et le revendeur Apple m'a contacté hier (vendredi) pour aller le receptioner dans le magasin. J'ai passé la soirée d'hier à le manipuler et j'en suis vraiment contente. 


Il est ultra silencieux (sauf à l'instalation de Mac OS X et à la lecture de DVD, les ventilos se mettent en marche). Il ne chauffe pas énormement ou, du moins, il ne "brule" pas. Les rebords du Mac ne sont absolument pas "tranchant" (quand j'ai lu la remarque, j'ai eu une image mentale de veines déchirées, mais finalement non '). L'écran que beaucoup critique est exellent. Il n'y a de reflet que lorsque l'image est très foncée (et il faut se concentrer sur le reflet pour le voir), lorsqu'on regarde l'écran perpendiculièrement à celui-ci, ou lorsqu'on se focalise sur la bande noire (mais qui ferait cela?). 
Le MacBook blanc ou noir fait totalement cheap à côté, c'est un fait. Mais il aussi vrai que pour ceux pour qui la MAJ est trop chère, les anciennes générations sont des occasions en or à saisir. Les réductions étudiantes sont toujours de mise : j'ai payé mon MacBook uniquement 1127.


Pour ce qui est de la prise en main, de la découverte de l'OS, j'ai encore beaucoup de mal. Je pensais que cela allait être plus intuitif mais peut-être devrais-je avoir un temps d'adaptation. Tout ne me paraît pas si évident que cela. 


Seul point négatif pour l'instant, car oui il y en a un ! Mon écran n'a pas voulu se ralumer lorsque j'ai réouvert mon Mac (il ne s'est pas ralumé après sa mise en veille). J'ai du redémarré. J'étais un peu déçue.


Il est certain que tout ça est totalement subjectif. Je fais parti de ce "grand public qui switch et utilise mac pour la première fois" que certains aiment à detester aujourd'hui .


----------



## Cristal` (25 Octobre 2008)

Chtu a dit:


> J
> Pour ce qui est de la prise en main, de la découverte de l'OS, j'ai encore beaucoup de mal. Je pensais que cela allait être plus intuitif mais peut-être devrais-je avoir un temps d'adaptation. Tout ne me paraît pas si évident que cela.
> 
> 
> ...




Si tu viens du monde Windows c'est normal d'avoir un peu de mal mais tu t'y fais très très rapidement. 

Normalement après la mise en vieille tu dois appuyer sur le bouton d'allumage pour le rallumer, du moins sur PC ça marche ainsi, je suppose que sur Mac c'est pareil.

D'ici quelques jours tu te diras "comment j'ai pu manquer ça !"


----------



## chupastar (25 Octobre 2008)

Chtu a dit:


> Seul point négatif pour l'instant, car oui il y en a un ! Mon écran n'a pas voulu se ralumer lorsque j'ai réouvert mon Mac (il ne s'est pas ralumé après sa mise en veille). J'ai du redémarré. J'étais un peu déçue.



Normalement il se rallume tout seul. Mais attention, car si tu ferme ton MacBook et que tu le ré-ouvres tout de suite ou presque, ton MacBook sera toujours en train de le mettre en veille et de ce fait, lorsque qu'il sera ré-ouvert l'écran sera toujours éteint et en veille. Il suffira alors d'appuyer sur une touche pour le sortir de cette veille.


----------



## argento (25 Octobre 2008)

salut tout le monde, voila moi je voulais savoir, j'ai commander le nouveau macbook 13 pouces le mardi, le soir de sa sortie (le 14 si j'me souviens bien)..

Est-ce que tout le monde ici a commander son macbook en france et l'a recu ces quelques derniers jours?

car moi, dans la suivi de la commande ils me disent :*

Date de livraison estimée : 24 Oct. 2008 (sujet à changement)

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition : Disponible pour livraison finale au client, 24 Oct. 2008

Historique des événements : En cours de livraison, 24 Oct. 2008 *

Voila, donc a peu pres, est-ce que vous savez quand je devrais le recevoir, j'ai l'impression que ca deviens un peu long :S Vu que la livraison finale a ete faites le 24, et aujourd'hui j'ai rien recu et j'dois attendre jusqu'a LUNDI 

Voila, merci d'avance
PS : desole pour les accents, clavier americain oblige


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2008)

argento a dit:


> salut tout le monde, voila moi je voulais savoir, j'ai commander le nouveau macbook 13 pouces le mardi, le soir de sa sortie (le 14 si j'me souviens bien)..
> 
> Est-ce que tout le monde ici a commander son macbook en france et l'a recu ces quelques derniers jours?
> 
> ...



:modo: pour ça il y a déjà le sujet : http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...s-nouveaux-macbook-pro-et-macbook-238944.html :modo:


----------



## totof94 (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Ce message s'adresse en particulier à ceux qui ont deja reçu leur macbook ... Avez vous essayer de relier un disque dur externe Firewire/usb sur le mac ( en usb donc)  tout en branchant un camescope dv en firewire sur le disque dur externe ? Avec un tel branchement, peut on piloter et donc importer de la video avec le nouveau macbook ?

merci d'avance pour la reponse .... si ça marchait, ce serait vraiment genial ...


----------



## Elvis (25 Octobre 2008)

Ah, _ca y en a être_ une bonne question!


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



totof94 a dit:


> Ce message s'adresse en particulier à ceux qui ont deja reçu leur macbook ... Avez vous essayer de relier un disque dur externe Firewire/usb sur le mac ( en usb donc)  tout en branchant un camescope dv en firewire sur le disque dur externe ? Avec un tel branchement, peut on piloter et donc importer de la video avec le nouveau macbook ?


Je n'ai pas de macbook, mais aucune chance que cela fonctionne.

@+
iota


----------



## illuminati (25 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Je n'ai pas de macbook, mais aucune chance que cela fonctionne.
> 
> ...



+2


----------



## karmacoma (25 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Si tu es prêt à le garder un bon nombre d'années oui et surtout que tu en as l'utilité.
> 
> Tous mes PC portables n'ont pas de clavier rétro-éclairé et je m'en passe très bien donc je n'allais pas mettre quelques centaines d'euros en plus pour avoir 3 options supplémentaires.




Je pense en avoir l'utilité avec du montage vidéo et un peu de retouche photo, mais le budget coince un peu... D'où mon interrogation.

Je viens de plus de 15 ans du monde PC, où c'est toujours la course à la plus "grosse" :rose:, pour être au final déçu... Ca rame, ça plante, bref y a toujours un truc pour que ça merde.

Alors je me demande si l'effort d'investissement est plus rentable que de rajouter un DD 7200 trs/min et 4go de ram...

L'architecture des Mac restent encore un peu sombre pour moi même si depuis un mois je parcours les forums et autres sites susceptibles de m'apprendre des choses sur les Mac...


----------



## noibe02 (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut.
Je voulais savoir ce que donner la batterie de ce nouveau macbook aluminium.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une estimation de son autonomie avec wifi et bluetooth allumé et avec safari et itunes ouvert?
Merci à tous.


----------



## aixcell (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

En attendant l'arrivé de mon macbook alu, je glane des infos à droite à gauche... J'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que la batterie fournie serait un modéle 45W, sans avoir pu trouver l'info sur le site d'apple, tandis que celles vendues à l'unité sont des 60W, dixit apple store (je parle de macbook et non de macbook pro).
Aussi je suis passé dans un revendeur apple, mais le vendeur n'a pas su me renseigné.
J'aimerai savoir si ces infos s'avérent exactes (et dans ce cas les batteries 60W sont elles plus lourdes ?), et si l'on peut de ce fait espérer un gain d'autonomie avec ces batteries ? 1/3 de patate en plus ne me semble pas négligeable.
Merci !!


----------



## NikonosV (26 Octobre 2008)

noibe02 a dit:


> Salut.
> Je voulais savoir ce que donner la batterie de ce nouveau macbook aluminium.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une estimation de son autonomie avec wifi et bluetooth allumé et avec safari et itunes ouvert?
> Merci à tous.


hello 

pour l'autonomie, y a des infos ici
http://www.anandtech.com/mac/showdoc.aspx?i=3435&p=12


moi, j'ai une question par curiosité de combien est la consommation cpu pour la lecture d'un dvd, siouplait

j'ai vu les infos de conso cpu pour le H264 mais pas pour le mpeg2


----------



## Cristal` (26 Octobre 2008)

karmacoma : Mac != PC c'est la première chose à retenir.

J'ai fait 8 ans de Windows (Millenium, XP, Vista), je peux te dire que la première fois que tu allumes ton Mac tu fais "ouahhh j'ai manqué ça !!". C'est complétement différent, très intuitif et très beau, quand on switch si on veut pas être déçu il faut surtout faire comme si c'était le premier ordi qu'on avait, redécouvrir cette joie de trifouiller dans la bête pour comprendre comment elle marche, il faut vraiment faire comme si on n'avait jamais utilisé Windows avant. De là tu ne seras pas déçu.
Quand on me parlait de Mac je critiquais toujours, je disais que c'était nul et tout, pourquoi ? Parce que j'étais un Windowsiens, mais un ami c'est acheté un MBP, m'a expliqué, j'étais rétissant encore mais je me suis pris un Mac Mini, je ne regrette absolument pas l'investissement ! 

Sinon, c'est à toi de voir si tu veux 2.4 Ghz ou 2 Ghz, sur le long terme, je pense que 2.4 seraient plus intéressant.


noibe02 : iTunes consommera un peu de puissance processeur, mais les tests montrent au moins 4h30 en surf sur le net.

NikonosV : tout dépend du DVD   à mon avis ça doit pas tourner à beaucoup. Reste à faire les tests sur ce sujet.


Sinon j'ai une bonne nouvelle : mon MB est expédié ! réception le 04/11 ou avant !


----------



## noibe02 (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Moi j'ai pris un macbook 2ghz; 2 go de ram; aluminium (c'est mon premier mac aussi après 10 ans de PC).

Pensez-vous qu'il y ait une grande différence entre les processeurs 2ghz et 2.4ghz? Si oui a quel niveau on sentira cette différrence.

Merci à tous.

) je suis ravi de sauter le pas et de quitter mon PC qui consomme 1,40 go de ram constamment sous vista alors que je fais rien d'autre que web, itunes, et emule parfois!!!!!! Dans le même ordre d'idée j'ai une batterie de 7200 mah pour mon PC et je tiens au max. 2h30 même pas!!!!!!!!!!!!c'est abusé tout ça!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

mon MacBook alu tiens 3h30 en utilisation normal, reste a trouvé la grosse batterie :love:


----------



## Cleveland (26 Octobre 2008)

" La grosse batterie " ?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mon MacBook alu tiens 3h30 en utilisation normal, reste a trouvé la grosse batterie :love:




3h30 avec une batterie neuve et en l'utilisant "normalement" ???????
c'est une blague ? :hein:


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> 3h30 avec une batterie neuve et en l'utilisant "normalement" ???????
> c'est une blague ? :hein:



utilisation normal veux dire wifi actif  et sa pompe le wifi  je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal, la batterie n'est qu'un 45W de base il existe une 60W en option   ajoute que j'ai toujours ouvert mail, entourage, ichat, amsn, safari et firefox


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> utilisation normal veux dire wifi actif  et sa pompe le wifi  je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal, la batterie n'est qu'un 45W de base il existe une 60W en option




avec mon iBook G4, wifi activé et toutes applications ouvertes, sauf lecture de dvd, ça passait largement les 4-4h30 !! 
surtout avec une batterie neuve !


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> avec mon iBook G4, wifi activé et toutes applications ouvertes, sauf lecture de dvd, ça passait largement les 4-4h30 !!
> surtout avec une batterie neuve !



le ration Consommation machine/capacité batterie n'était pas le même   il faut prendre en compte l'objectif et non le subjectif


----------



## rizoto (26 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> avec mon iBook G4, wifi activé et toutes applications ouvertes, sauf lecture de dvd, ça passait largement les 4-4h30 !!
> surtout avec une batterie neuve !



oui chez moi aussi :love: Mais 3h30 vu l'utilisation de macinside, c'est pas mal non plus, je trouve


----------



## illuminati (26 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> avec mon iBook G4, wifi activé et toutes applications ouvertes, sauf lecture de dvd, ça passait largement les 4-4h30 !!
> surtout avec une batterie neuve !



On ne peut pas non plus comparer un iBook G4 et un nouveau Macbook. 
La différence de puissance est telle !!!!


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> le ration Consommation machine/capacité batterie n'était pas le même   il faut prendre en compte l'objectif et non le subjectif



Je vois le résultat, c'est tout.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Je vois le résultat, c'est tout.



mais tu n'es pas objectif


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (26 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> On ne peut pas non plus comparer un iBook G4 et un nouveau Macbook.
> La différence de puissance est telle !!!!




Je ne regrette pas d'avoir passé commande pour un nouvel ordi,
Mais je comprendrais toujours pas pourquoi le silence de l'appareil, le poids et l'autonomie ne sont jamais présentés comme les atouts majeurs d'un portable,... c'est curieux que les consommateurs ne soient pas plus exigeants sur ces points , surtout quand il s'agit des produits "grand public",...


----------



## Cleveland (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> utilisation normal veux dire wifi actif  et sa pompe le wifi  je vois pas ce qu'il y a d'anormal, la batterie n'est qu'un 45W de base il existe une 60W en option   ajoute que j'ai toujours ouvert mail, entourage, ichat, amsn, safari et firefox




Tu l'aura quand la batterie 60W ?


----------



## illuminati (26 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Je ne regrette pas d'avoir passé commande pour un nouvel ordi,
> Mais je comprendrais toujours pas pourquoi le silence de l'appareil, le poids et l'autonomie ne sont jamais présentés comme les atouts majeurs d'un portable,... c'est curieux que les consommateurs ne soient pas plus exigeants sur ces points , surtout quand il s'agit des produits "grand public",...



Je dois avouer moi aussi que l'autonomie et le silence de mon ancien iBookG4 me manque !!
Et que pour une utilisation, web, mail la puissance était suffisante.
L'option de priorité à l'autonomie sur les nouveaux portables est peut être pas assez agressive !!!!
Il serait bon, de pouvoir vraiment "ralentir" la machine quand on a pas l'utilité de beaucoup de puissance.
Sur les nouveaux portables impossible de dépasser les 4 heures !! vraiment pas top !!
Pourtant les écran LED etc ... pourraient permettre de réelles économies.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Tu l'aura quand la batterie 60W ?



quand Apple nous les auras livré, a oui on peu toujours changer de batterie sans éteindre la machine  mais il faut mettre en veille profonde le portable 



illuminati a dit:


> Je dois avouer moi aussi que l'autonomie et le silence de mon ancien iBookG4 me manque !!
> Et que pour une utilisation, web, mail la puissance était suffisante.
> L'option de priorité à l'autonomie sur les nouveaux portables est peut être pas assez agressive !!!!
> Il serait bon, de pouvoir vraiment "ralentir" la machine quand on a pas l'utilité de beaucoup de puissance.
> ...



le MacBook est très silencieux si on tape pas dans les jeux 3D, le iBook G4 (comme le G3) manquais de rigidité ce qui a mon sens explique pas mal de panne, le châssis fait d'un bloc permet d'être ultrarigide et d'éviter des pannes


----------



## illuminati (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> quand Apple nous les auras livré, a oui on peu toujours changer de batterie sans éteindre la machine  mais il faut mettre en veille profonde le portable



Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas passer commande avec cette batterie !!


----------



## karmacoma (26 Octobre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> karmacoma : Mac != PC c'est la première chose à retenir.
> 
> J'ai fait 8 ans de Windows (Millenium, XP, Vista), je peux te dire que la première fois que tu allumes ton Mac tu fais "ouahhh j'ai manqué ça !!". C'est complétement différent, très intuitif et très beau, quand on switch si on veut pas être déçu il faut surtout faire comme si c'était le premier ordi qu'on avait, redécouvrir cette joie de trifouiller dans la bête pour comprendre comment elle marche, il faut vraiment faire comme si on n'avait jamais utilisé Windows avant. De là tu ne seras pas déçu.
> Quand on me parlait de Mac je critiquais toujours, je disais que c'était nul et tout, pourquoi ? Parce que j'étais un Windowsiens, mais un ami c'est acheté un MBP, m'a expliqué, j'étais rétissant encore mais je me suis pris un Mac Mini, je ne regrette absolument pas l'investissement !
> ...



Ok merci pour les réponses 

Je vais continuer à triturer l'univers des macs...


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas passer commande avec cette batterie !!



129 euros la batterie de 60W 



aixcell a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> En attendant l'arrivé de mon macbook alu, je glane des infos à droite à gauche... J'ai lu à plusieurs reprises que la batterie fournie serait un modéle 45W, sans avoir pu trouver l'info sur le site d'apple, tandis que celles vendues à l'unité sont des 60W, dixit apple store (je parle de macbook et non de macbook pro).
> Aussi je suis passé dans un revendeur apple, mais le vendeur n'a pas su me renseigné.
> ...




1/3 non je dirai au moins 20 %, reste a en testé une et bien sur en avoir une sous la mains


----------



## Cleveland (26 Octobre 2008)

Tu l'aura quand la batterie 60W ?


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Tu l'aura quand la batterie 60W ?



quand Apple nous les auras livré 

(bis)


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (26 Octobre 2008)

illuminati a dit:


> l'autonomie et le *silence* de mon ancien iBookG4 me manque



... tu me fais peur là... :affraid:


----------



## Chtu (26 Octobre 2008)

Non mais si y'en a qui s'inquète pour le silence ... Faut vraiment pas quoi ! Mon ancien PC était un véritable aspirateur ! Au point qu'aujourd'hui, comme je n'entends pas les ventilos du MacBook, j'ai l'impression qu'il y'a un problème, qu'il a planté, ou qu'il y a un quelconque autre problème ... et puis je me rappelle que c'est mon nouveau portable !

o/


----------



## noibe02 (26 Octobre 2008)

En éteignant le wifi et avec word ouvert peut-on dépasser les quatres heures avec le nouveau macbook alu?
Je demande ca pour les cours......


----------



## aixcell (26 Octobre 2008)

D'un côté j'espére que cette batterie 60W améliore vraiment les choses, d'un autre je serrai un peu bcp frustré qu'elle ne soit pa s fournie de base ! Au prix (de luxe) où ils vendent leur machine.. J'adore le design extérieur de leur machine mais je regrette d'enrichir entreprise...
Je pense commander le modéle 60W et revendre ma 45W sans m'en être servie.
Je croyais que c'était le top chez Apple, bah pour avoir un hdd 7200t et une bonne batterie, je vois comme c'est simple, faut acheter séparement et revendre d'occasion, génial comme vision de la simplicité...


----------



## aixcell (26 Octobre 2008)

Je voulais aussi ajouter un petit lien à consulter pour ceux qui envisagent (ou rêvent) de prendre un ssd :
http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/1001/ssd-intel-x25-m-80-go-une-bombe/page12.php

Et c'est ce que se produit avec tous les ssd qui coutent dans les 500euros pour 128Go (MLC).
On notera que dans la description qui en est faite sur le site d'apple, il n'est nul part mentionné un gain de perfs, ce n'est pas un hasard, mais mentionner que cette techno n'est pas encore mature et ainsi sujette à une enorme perte de perfs aurait été honnéte (évidement ça fait bcp moins réver d'un coup). Bref, ne pas proposer de 7200rpm mais ça à la place, ça ne fait pas trés compétent.


----------



## Goobii (26 Octobre 2008)

Que de polémiques !!!  l'important n'est il pas d'être heureux de sa machine ? Pkoi continuer ac le FW ? Acheter un MBP un acien MB ou même un PC ( c'est assez rare d'ailleurs un PC ac FW mais personne râle..) question autonomie 4h je trouve ça pas mal moi ac ne serait ce que le wifi !!! 
Le post est : premières impressions, mais y'a que des gens qui n'ont pas de MB qui râle ! Y'a d'autres posts pr ça, mais bon j'vous en veux pas  mais laissons s'exprimer les heureux possesseurs afin de nous donner encore plus envie, ou même nous donner moins envie...


----------



## luxlux (26 Octobre 2008)

Je suis un peu d'accord avec toi, on en sait vraiment beaucoup sur les points négatifs de l'appareil et les impressions positives sont souvent très brèves... Dommage.


----------



## Frodon (26 Octobre 2008)

aixcell a dit:


> Je voulais aussi ajouter un petit lien à consulter pour ceux qui envisagent (ou rêvent) de prendre un ssd :
> http://www.matbe.com/articles/lire/1001/ssd-intel-x25-m-80-go-une-bombe/page12.php
> 
> Et c'est ce que se produit avec tous les ssd qui coutent dans les 500euros pour 128Go (MLC).
> On notera que dans la description qui en est faite sur le site d'apple, il n'est nul part mentionné un gain de perfs, ce n'est pas un hasard, mais mentionner que cette techno n'est pas encore mature et ainsi sujette à une enorme perte de perfs aurait été honnéte (évidement ça fait bcp moins réver d'un coup). Bref, ne pas proposer de 7200rpm mais ça à la place, ça ne fait pas trés compétent.



Et le SSD proposé par Apple est un Intel? Car apparemment, je cite: "Ce problème nous interpelle dautant plus que nous navons jamais rencontré ce cas de figure avec les autres SSD que nous avons en notre possession."

Donc il ne faut pas généraliser! C'est pas parce que certains SSD Intel ont des soucis que tous les disques SSD sont pourris!


----------



## karmacoma (26 Octobre 2008)

Pour revenir un peu au sujet 

Le nouveau trackpad m'a l'air top (test de 5 min chez iSwitch). A l'usage, cette sensation perdure ou pas?

Et vous, vous utilisez une souris en plus ou pas? (Genre une mighty sans fil, pour ne pas occuper un port USB inutilement)


----------



## aixcell (26 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Et le SSD proposé par Apple est un Intel? Car apparemment, je cite: "Ce problème nous interpelle d&#8217;autant plus que nous n&#8217;avons jamais rencontré ce cas de figure avec les autres SSD que nous avons en notre possession."
> 
> Donc il ne faut pas généraliser! C'est pas parce que certains SSD Intel ont des soucis que tous les disques SSD sont pourris!


 
J'ai mis ce lien car il expliquait au mieux le problème. Ce problème (la partie indirection réalisée par le controlleur du disque) n'est pas spécifique à Intel et se généralise aux ssd qui sont dans la gamme de prix de celui proposé (les bon et dans la capacité de 128Go n'existent pas trop, et couteraient facilement le double). Les Intel sont d'ailleurs considérés comme bon au passage.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/731...el-ocz-samsung-silicon-power-supertalent.html

"Les SSD ne sont toutefois pas exempts de défaut lors d&#8217;autres tâches. Les solutions SuperTalent offrent ainsi des performances très basses en écriture, alors que les OCZ Core et Silicon Power sont aussi abordables &#8211; pour des SSD &#8211; que lent lors d'écritures aléatoires si bien que l'on peut parfois ressentir des latences à l'utilisation."

Et ces latences ça peut vouloir dire du 0,4Mo/s en écriture, donnant un sensation de freeze. Le problème est vicieux dans la mesure où il se produit avec le temps, lorsqu'on a fait bcp de manipulations de fichiers, ce qui explique les 2 avis contraires que l'on à tendance à lire, les très positifs (acquisition récente), et les bcp plus réservés (avec du recul, de l'utilisation). Au début j'avais pris le ssd av mon macbook, puis j'ai commencé à me renseigner.. 3h plus tard j'annulais pour acheter un 250GO OCZ (pour 100euros de plus, au prix que ça coute, autant avoir 2 fois plus de capacité : ), puis encore 3h de recherches et lectures d'avis plus tard j'ai finalement pris un bon vieux 7200rpm...


----------



## xtof.2x (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai regardé un DVD ce matin sur le MacBook. J'étais près d'une fenêtre assez grande (fenêtre à ma gauche, le MB face à moi)), la luminosité à l'extérieur était moyenne (l'automne en banlieue parisienne...). Durant les scènes de nuit, quelle que soit l'angle de l'écran, on voit évidemment  des reflets, mais rien de très gênant.
Là je tape avec la fenêtre dans le dos, il y a un effet miroir plus ou moins important selon l'angle de l'écran, mais celui-ci reste très lisible sous tous les angles, et les couleurs sont très belles.
Pour comparer, j'ai regardé les mêmes scènes de nuit, puis je me suis connecté sur MacG sur mon vieux PB G4 (écran 15" mat qui est plus récent que la machine car il a été remplacé sous garantie (l'affaire des "tâches blanches" pour ceux qui s'en souviennent): il y a évidemment moins de reflet, par contre les contrastes sont moins marqués, et sous les angles où la luminosité est la plus forte, je trouve l'écran moins agréable, limite moins lisible... peut-être est-ce l'attrait de la nouveauté...


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Octobre 2008)

Chtu a dit:


> Non mais si y'en a qui s'inquète pour le silence ... Faut vraiment pas quoi ! Mon ancien PC était un véritable aspirateur ! Au point qu'aujourd'hui, comme je n'entends pas les ventilos du MacBook, j'ai l'impression qu'il y'a un problème, qu'il a planté, ou qu'il y a un quelconque autre problème ... et puis je me rappelle que c'est mon nouveau portable !
> 
> o/


 
Pouvez-vous me dire lequel entre le MB ou le MBP est le plus silencieux ?
Sont-ils encore plus silencieux que le MacMini (que j'avais et que j'ai revendu) ?

J'hésite encore entre MB ou MBP. Tous les critères seront décisifs !

Dailyplanet


----------



## xtof.2x (26 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas de MBP... en tous cas le MB n'est vraiment pas bruyant, son ventilo ne se déclenche presque jamais, contrairement à celui de mon PB G4.


----------



## NicoBx (26 Octobre 2008)

DÉ-GOU-TÉ

J'ai acheté mon Mac le 30.09 et, quitte à passer pour un con, je n'avais lu, vu, entendu nul part qu'un MacBook alu était dans les starting block. 

Dégouté, énervé contre Apple qui n'a même pas pris la peine de proposer des remises sur les Mac en plastique, ni d'informer les acheteurs. Je me crève (étant étudiant) pour mettre assez d'argent de côté pour m'offrir le MacBook blanc le plus haut de gamme, juste avant le noir, et j'apprend deux semaines plus tard que désormais ce ne sont plus que les entrées de gamme qui sont en plastique, et que le Mac que j'ai entre les mains devrait être en alu plutôt qu'en plastique...


----------



## Mac59126 (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis le possesseur d'un macbook blanc depuis une semaine. J'avais opté pour le modèle de première gamme. Aujourd'hui, je peux encore me rétracter dans mon achat afin de préférer un macbook alu. Que me conseillez-vous ? Est ce que cela en vaut la peine ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2008)

Mac59126 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis le possesseur d'un macbook blanc depuis une semaine. J'avais opté pour le modèle de première gamme. Aujourd'hui, je peux encore me rétracter dans mon achat afin de préférer un macbook alu. Que me conseillez-vous ? Est ce que cela en vaut la peine ?



La question est pourquoi as tu acheté un macbook blanc ??


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Mac59126 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis le possesseur d'un macbook blanc depuis une semaine. J'avais opté pour le modèle de première gamme. Aujourd'hui, je peux encore me rétracter dans mon achat afin de préférer un macbook alu. Que me conseillez-vous ? Est ce que cela en vaut la peine ?



VPC oui, achat direct en boutique non, sauf offre commercial 

:modo: on revient dans le sujet  merci  :modo:


----------



## Mac59126 (26 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> La question est pourquoi as tu acheté un macbook blanc ??


L'idée était d'avoir un portable apple pas trop cher. Mais avec de recul, je me demandais si il n'aurait pas été préférable de prendre le macbook alu. Il est vrai que l'absence de port FW m'embête (un peu) mais les atouts du macbook alu sont très tentants. Comme je suis encore dans ma période de rétraction et pour ne pas regretter mon achat dans qq mois, je voulais avoir qq avis sur cette question.


----------



## NicoBx (26 Octobre 2008)

Si tu en as les moyens (200 euros de plus, à peu près), et que tu en as envie, n'hésite, fonce et change!

La décision t'appartient, bien sûr, mais si j'étais encore dans la période des 14 jours, je renverrai sans hésiter pour avoir l'alu...


----------



## Trancescape (26 Octobre 2008)

Hello à tous, voici quelques photos du MB alu acheté hier par ma sur et la comparaison à mon fidèle MBA. Désolé par avance pour la piètre qualité des photos, prises à la va-vite avec l'iPhone avec éclairage d'intérieur.

Pour le peu que j'ai pu tester, ce nouveau MB alu est vraiment silencieux et ne chauffe pas. Son ventilo est parfois en dessous de 2000 tr/min ! 

Sur la photo 2 on se rend bien compte de l'aspect miroir de l'écran éteint, on voit distinctement ma tenture alors que sur le MBA rien. Rassurez-vous une fois allumé je n'ai ressenti aucune gêne.

Le packaging a été réduit comme Steeve l'a dit lors de la keynote, mais cela reste un peu + grand que le packaging du MBA. 

En tout cas une très belle machine et si je n'avais pas déjà succombé aux charme et aux atouts du MBA, j'hésiterai vraiment entre les 2

De nouvelles photos le week-end prochain dans le topic "galerie de switch" car nous avons aussi acheté un iMac 20" pour la maison familiale, décidemment quel samedi, je n'avais jamais fait un double achat de Mac le même jour, c'est presque trop, le coeur a failli lâcher


----------



## NikonosV (26 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> J'ai regardé un DVD ce matin sur le MacBook. J'étais près d'une fenêtre assez grande (fenêtre à ma gauche, le MB face à moi)), la luminosité à l'extérieur était moyenne (l'automne en banlieue parisienne...). Durant les scènes de nuit, quelle que soit l'angle de l'écran, on voit évidemment  des reflets, mais rien de très gênant.
> Là je tape avec la fenêtre dans le dos, il y a un effet miroir plus ou moins important selon l'angle de l'écran, mais celui-ci reste très lisible sous tous les angles, et les couleurs sont très belles.
> Pour comparer, j'ai regardé les mêmes scènes de nuit, puis je me suis connecté sur MacG sur mon vieux PB G4 (écran 15" mat qui est plus récent que la machine car il a été remplacé sous garantie (l'affaire des "tâches blanches" pour ceux qui s'en souviennent): il y a évidemment moins de reflet, par contre les contrastes sont moins marqués, et sous les angles où la luminosité est la plus forte, je trouve l'écran moins agréable, limite moins lisible... peut-être est-ce l'attrait de la nouveauté...


hello

ca donne quoi siouplait, en consommation cpu, la lecure d'un dvd sur le macbook alu ?


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



NikonosV a dit:


> ca donne quoi siouplait, en consommation cpu, la lecure d'un dvd sur le macbook alu ?


En quoi est-ce important de savoir si on utilise 20 ou 40% de son processeur lors de la lecture d'un DVD ?
C'est un critère de choix ?
Si ça dépasse plus de 35% tu ne l'achèteras pas ?

@+
iota


----------



## fredintosh (26 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> En quoi est-ce important de savoir si on utilise 20 ou 40% de son processeur lors de la lecture d'un DVD ?
> C'est un critère de choix ?
> ...



Peut-être parce que en fonction de la conso CPU, c'est susceptible de déclencher (ou pas) les ventilateurs, non ?
Pas terrible, les ventilos pendant le film.


----------



## iota (26 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Peut-être parce que en fonction de la conso CPU, c'est susceptible de déclencher (ou pas) les ventilateurs, non ?


Ce qui fait le plus de bruit c'est le lecteur DVD de toute façon  

La question serait-alors, est-ce que les ventilateurs se déclenchent lorsque l'on regarde un DVD ?

@+
iota


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

bon, j'ai lancer un dvd video en tache de fond, la conso du CPU est de 11% en moyenne, je vais voir si ça déclenche le ventillo


----------



## fredintosh (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon, j'ai lancer un dvd video en tache de fond, la conso du CPU est de 11% en moyenne, je vais voir si ça déclenche le ventillo



A 11%, je pense qu'il y a de la marge.


----------



## Chtu (26 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Ce qui fait le plus de bruit c'est le lecteur DVD de toute façon
> 
> La question serait-alors, est-ce que les ventilateurs se déclenchent lorsque l'on regarde un DVD ?
> 
> ...



Oui ça fait du bruit (ventilos en marche).
Oui ça chauffe.

Regardez des DVD sur un grand écran, ça reste tout le même le mieux.


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Chtu a dit:


> Regardez des DVD sur un grand écran, ça reste tout le même le mieux.



tu fais pas beaucoup de TGV alors  :rateau:

bon après 20 minutes de Ocean 13, avec Safari, firefox, amsn, ichat, mail et entourage d'ouvert (40 % de cpu) ... toujours pas de ventillo


----------



## NikonosV (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon, j'ai lancer un dvd video en tache de fond, la conso du CPU est de 11% en moyenne, je vais voir si ça déclenche le ventillo


super ! merci pour ton retour


----------



## Chtu (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tu fais pas beaucoup de TGV alors  :rateau:



Ca, c'est certain '


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> tu fais pas beaucoup de TGV alors  :rateau:
> 
> bon après 20 minutes de Ocean 13, avec Safari, firefox, amsn, ichat, mail et entourage d'ouvert (40 % de cpu) ... toujours pas de ventillo



40 minutes au même rythme, toujours pas de ventillo 

sinon pour rakam47 la suite c'est ici 

edit : 1h de Ocean 13 et toujours rien 

edit 2 : 1h10 et ça ... ne ventille pas  

edit 3 : 1h20 la scène dans la salle des diam's est plus chaude que le MacBook 

edit cresson : 1h30, le vibreur du iPhone vient de faire plus de bruit que le MacBook


----------



## NikonosV (26 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> En quoi est-ce important de savoir si on utilise 20 ou 40% de son processeur lors de la lecture d'un DVD ?
> C'est un critère de choix ?
> ...


oui ma question peut paraitre bizarre

J'ai hésité à dire joker ou à donner la vraie raison 

pour moi, c'est un signe de la bonne intégration et des bonnes perfs du nvidia 9400
je n'en dirais pas autant d'un nvidia 8600 quand je l'ai utilisé pendant 1 semaine et que j'ai pu comparer un mon mbp cd1 équipé d'un ati X1600 qui a 2 ans
donc je voulais savoir si ça avait changé avec les nouveaux circuit nvidia

un mbp cd2 2,5 GHz 2 Go nvidia 8600 ca consomme le double en décodage mpeg2 (en plus sacade en ralenti, ou de sacade pour l'interface mac) par rapport à un mbp cd1 2 GHz 2 Go x1600

moi qui voulait me faire une idée du mbp cd2 avec nvidia 8600 qu'on trouve à prix raisonnable , je suis déçu

l'ancien macbook ne m'a jamais interessé mais le nouveau macbook alu, oui 
ca tombe bien c'est ici pour les premières impressions sur le macbook alu
et pour l'instant il me fait bonne impression


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> 40 minutes au même rythme, toujours pas de ventillo
> 
> sinon pour rakam47 la suite c'est ici
> 
> ...



après presque 2h ainsi toujours pas de ventillo qui tourne a fond et le MacBook est a peine chaud en dessous  étonnant ce petit portable :love:


----------



## Goobii (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> après presque 2h ainsi toujours pas de ventillo qui tourne a fond et le MacBook est a peine chaud en dessous  étonnant ce petit portable :love:


Voilà qui devrait en rassurer plus d'un(e)


----------



## macinside (26 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Voilà qui devrait en rassurer plus d'un(e)



merci a la gforce 9400 et le boîtier alu massif


----------



## Goobii (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> merci a la gforce 9400 et le boîtier alu massif


C'est sûr qu' Apple l'a joué en finesse... (Mise à part les ports FW et USB 2 en nombre 
limité, n'est ce pas ?  ) Ils ont visé juste !!! 

et Merci à toi pour toutes ces infos, toujours bonnes à savoir... Alors que tu pourrais profiter de ton MB egoistement :rateau:


----------



## NikonosV (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> merci a la gforce 9400 et le boîtier alu massif


un digne sucesseur du mbp 12" qu'on a jamais eu/vu


----------



## dexxxbeatmaker (26 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> après presque 2h ainsi toujours pas de ventillo qui tourne a fond et le MacBook est a peine chaud en dessous  étonnant ce petit portable :love:



je confirme ca fait 4 jours que je l'utilise et quasi non stop et rien il ne chauffe pas et ne fait aucun bruit ,le tout reste tres fluide ,tres rapide je viens de passer 10 ans a utiliser des pc et je ne regrette pas mon switch!!!!! j'ai jamais surfer aussi vite qu'avec safari ,pour ceux qui ont peur de switcher allez y c'est le bon moment !!!enfin c'est mon avis


----------



## Elvis (27 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> un digne sucesseur du mbp 12" qu'on a jamais eu/vu



C'est exactement ce que je dis dans mon premier post


----------



## noibe02 (27 Octobre 2008)

dexxxbeatmaker, peux-tu me dire de quelle autonomie tu disposes pour quelle utilisation?
Est-ce que t'as mis un antivirus ou ca sert à rien?
J'ai le même modèle que toi qui va pas tarder à arriver.....(j'ai trop hate après 10 ans de PC).
Merci.


----------



## shenrone (27 Octobre 2008)

Au possesseurs des nouveaux Macbook est ce que l'on peu enlevé la batterie pour l'utiliser sur secteur?


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Au possesseurs des nouveaux Macbook est ce que l'on peu enlevé la batterie pour l'utiliser sur secteur?



oui mais ça n'a aucun intérêt  merci de relire le sujet des batteries de MacBook


----------



## shenrone (27 Octobre 2008)

Oui je connais le fonctionnement des batteries Apple qui une fois charger laisse passé le courant comme si elle n'était pas là...


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Oui je connais le fonctionnement des batteries Apple qui une fois charger laisse passé le courant comme si elle n'était pas là...



et surtout si tu la vire du diviser la vitesse de CPU par 2  donc aucun intérêt


----------



## rizoto (27 Octobre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Oui je connais le fonctionnement des batteries Apple qui une fois charger laisse passé le courant comme si elle n'était pas là...



C'est de l'ironie?


----------



## shinjilestat (27 Octobre 2008)

Et bien voila, je suis depuis samedi l'heureux possesseur d'un MacBook alu.
Celui-ci remplace mon Mac Mini Intel car j'avais de plus en plus besoin de portabilité.

Donc voici un petit CR vite fait.

Comme d'habitude le déballage de la machine est un grand moment. L'emballage a beau être bien réduit, on a toujours l'impression de sortir la machine de son écrin. Ce qui frappe tout de suite est sa rigidité et l'impression de solidité qu'elle dégage. Elle ne craque pas quand on l'a prend que d'une seule main.

L'ouverture de l'écran se fait tout simplement et on constate tout de suite que l'écran de plie pas. On peut vraiment le soulever d'une seule main sans le voir "plier" que d'un côté. Bref cette fois-ci on peut faire comme la dame dans la vidéo sans crainte.

Mac OS X est étonnamment rapide que ce soit à l'allumage ou à l'extinction. D'ailleurs, l'extinction est quasi instantanée ce qui est un gros plus pour un portable.

La machine reste froide ou très légèrement tiède et très, très silencieuse. J'insiste sur ce point car même mon Mac Mini faisait plus de bruit que ce MacBook. c'est dire. Et ceci même avec une compression vidéo et scan des chaines TV avec EyeTV pendant une heure. C'est très agréable. 

Le trackpad est un pur bonheur. Surtout pour moi qui a un petit problème au poignet droit et qui m'empêche d'utiliser trop longtemps ceux-ci sans avoir mal. En effet, le fait de tapoter ou d'écarter les doigts pour cliquer me provoque des douleurs à la longue. Et bien avec celui du MacBook, c'est fini, je n'ai plus mal. La raison est toute simple: il est cliquable. Je ne me crispe plus sur le trackpad et je peux donc l'utiliser comme je l'entends. De plus, l'espace qu'il propose est très reposant pour mon poignet.

L'autonomie semble juste bonne, ma jauge indique 5 heures sans wifi et luminosité au milieu. Par contre dés qu'on active le WiFi, elle tombe à 3h30. Dommage. je penserai surement à me prendre la batterie étendue.

Pour continuer dans les petits défauts, mon clavier a été assemblé à l'arrache. J'ai 5 touches qui ne sont pas parfaitement droite mais qui sont desaxé vers le haut, ce qui peut s'avérer gênant pour de longue frappe. 

L'écran est vraiment brillant et pourra poser problème en été en pleine lumière. Il faudra que je teste en plein jour au soleil, mais j'ai quand même un espoir qu'il soit légèrement transflectif. L'uniformité de celui-ci est par contre très mauvaise. Par exemple, le noir est carrément gris foncé en haut et en bas de l'écran. Même si en la calibrant avec une sonde dédié, cela s'améliore légèrement, ne comptez pas faire du graphisme avec celui-ci. Mais de toutes façons, on se fait très vite à ses défauts.

Par contre pour le reste, la finition frôle la perfection. L'écran est parfaitement solidaire de la base. La coque alu fait que l'espace entre les différents ports d'entrée est très très solide. Il n'y a pas un seul espace entre la coque unibody et le dos de la machine. Cela nous change des ancien MacBook.

Bref, je suis ravi et pour le moment très satisfait. L'impression de solidité, la vélocité du système et enfin la trackpad sont pour moi les trois gros points fort de ce nouveau MacBook alu. Reste le prix, un poil élevé, qui aurait mérité d'être sous la barre psychologique des 1000 &#8364;, surtout au regard de la qualité de l'écran qui est loin de ce qui se fait de mieux dans cette gamme de prix.


----------



## NikonosV (27 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> oui mais ça n'a aucun intérêt  merci de relire le sujet des batteries de MacBook


pour l'utiliser à pleine puissance faut tjs la batterie, j'imagine (EDIT : j'ai vu la suite des messages)

sinon c'est dangereux sur secteur sans batterie
mon dd de mon ibook G4 n'a pas apprécié lorsque le cable secteur c'est débranché par erreur alors qu'il n'y avait pas la batterie
KO le beau 7200 tr que je venais d'installer, il y a peu dans le ibook G4


----------



## Taminojb (27 Octobre 2008)

shinjilestat a dit:


> Pour continuer dans les petits défauts, mon clavier a été assemblé à l'arrache. J'ai 5 touches qui ne sont pas parfaitement droite mais qui sont desaxé vers le haut, ce qui peut s'avérer gênant pour de longue frappe.



Clairement, c'est SCANDALEUX. Et c'est un euphémisme.
Sur une machine à 1500 euros, avoir des touches de travers frise le ridicule et la blague de mauvais goût. Pense tu possible de corriger toi même cette imperfection?
J'attend le miens de pied ferme et j'espère qu'il n'aura pas ce défaut honteux.
Cordialement,
JB


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Clairement, c'est SCANDALEUX. Et c'est un euphémisme.
> Sur une machine à 1500 euros, avoir des touches de travers frise le ridicule et la blague de mauvais goût. Pense tu possible de corriger toi même cette imperfection?
> J'attend le miens de pied ferme et j'espère qu'il n'aura pas ce défaut honteux.
> Cordialement,
> JB



:hein:

Décidement, on a pas tous le même sens du "scandale"...  

allez 5 touches un peu de travers... tu t'en remettras j'espére...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Clairement, c'est SCANDALEUX. Et c'est un euphémisme.
> Sur une machine à 1500 euros, avoir des touches de travers frise le ridicule et la blague de mauvais goût. Pense tu possible de corriger toi même cette imperfection?
> J'attend le miens de pied ferme et j'espère qu'il n'aura pas ce défaut honteux.
> Cordialement,
> JB



Moi je dis, appelles Apple et demandes un échange. C'est clair qu'à ce prix là, il n'est pas autorisé de livrer un appareil qui ne soit pas parfait. Surtout que les touches, tu les verras tous les jours.


----------



## shinjilestat (27 Octobre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Moi je dis, appelles Apple et demandes un échange. C'est clair qu'à ce prix là, il n'est pas autorisé de livrer un appareil qui ne soit pas parfait. Surtout que les touches, tu les verras tous les jours.


A voir, je pense que je passerai dans un centre de réparation agréer dans quelques temps. Mais je me refuse absolument à changer de machine pour un léger défaut esthétique. 

Que l'on soit clair, le défaut est le même que sur celui qu'à reçu l'équipe de Macgénération c'est à dire que ces 5 touches pointent légèrement sur le haut.

Je ne vais pas changer ce MacBook à 1200&#8364; qui n'a aucun pixel mort ou autre problème contre un autre avec un clavier, certes parfait, mais qui risque d'avoir des pixels défectueux.

Et franchement, c'est très très léger, rien qui puisse justifier un scandale. C'est juste que je suis méga pointilleux.


----------



## RMGM (27 Octobre 2008)

Premières impressions de mon MacBook retiré aujourd'hui à la FNAC Lyon Part-Dieu.

Cette machine respire la qualité. L'assemblage des différentes parties de la coque est impressionnant : tout est bien ajusté. C'est même mieux que mon précédent Air, dont le cadre alu autour de l'écran était mal monté, induisant un léger bossage et, donc, un léger jeu par rapport à la dalle LCD. Ici, rien de tout cela : toute la surface est en verre, ce qui protège bien mieux le LCD.

Par contre, lorsqu'on le pose sur une surface non molle, un "tac" se fait entendre à droite, la faute à la trappe donnant accès à la batterie et au disque dur ; pourtant, il n'y a apparemment aucun jeu à cet endroit. Et apparemment, le dessous de la coque en alu ne touche pas, même si l'espace laissé entre la table et la coque est infinitésimal. Bizarre. Sinon, cette trappe est extrêmement pratique. Il y a un loquet pour la déverrouiller.

Pour finir sur le montage, je confirme pour les touches de fonction : sur le mien, toute la rangée, sauf la touche "esc", se prend pour la tour de Pise, avec inclinaison à gauche. Mais aucune gêne lors de la frappe. Et j'ai le modèle non rétroéclairé, donc...

S'agissant de la qualité de la frappe, élément primordial pour moi sur un portable étant donné que je fais de la saisie d'informations en temps réel, c'est le meilleur clavier qu'il m'ait été donné d'avoir sous les doigts. Il est plus doux que celui de l'Air et des précédents MacBook non-Pro. Personnellement, j'adore, mais il est vrai que certains de mes collègues préfèrent un clavier à touches incurvées.

Concernant l'ergonomie de la machine, le trackpad sans bouton ne change rien pour moi, qui avais l'habitude de taper sur le trackpad plutôt que cliquer sur le bouton auparavant. Mais la surface en verre, douce, est très confortable. Et j'apprécie les multiples possibilités de paramétrage.

Par contre, je ressens nettement les angles inférieurs de la coque alu sur les avant-bras, la faute aux angles, qui ont des arêtes vives et non arrondies. Je pense que ça sera un point un peu pénible à la longue. Sur l'Air, ça ne m'avait pas gêné car il est ultra-plat, mais là, c'est autre chose !

Pour le reste, écran divin, aussi bon que celui de l'Air ; réactivité système excellente (bien meilleure que celle de l'Air pour le coup, et équivalente à celle de mon iMac 20" à la même fréquence) ; qualité du son bien meilleure que sur les générations précédentes. J'apprécie tout particulièrement le traitement de l'écran "à la iMac", car le rebord de couleur noire donne une impression de plus grande profondeur des couleurs, et de meilleure définition de l'image. Quand aux reflets, il ne fait certes pas beau aujourd'hui, mais ils ne me paraissent pas gênants, car la luminosité de l'écran compense largement l'effet "brillant" de la dalle en verre.

Voilà maintenant 2H que je l'utilise. J'ai fait 30 minutes de visionnage de vidéos sur Youtube et aucun ventilateur ne se fait entendre. Impressionnant, là où il fallait moins de 10 minutes sur le Air.

Voilà, si vous avez des questions...
Apparemment, j'ai eu de la chance de l'avoir : je n'avais pas réservé, j'ai juste regardé l'état des stocks sur les magasins lyonnais via Fnac.com et il y en avait réservables en ligne. Je me suis rendu en magasin 2H plus tard, ils en avaient 3 non réservés...

Ah, dernière info : la version à 1199 n'est pas éligible à la remise adhérents.


----------



## McRiP63 (27 Octobre 2008)

kasparov a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> Décidement, on a pas tous le même sens du "scandale"...
> 
> allez 5 touches un peu de travers... tu t'en remettras j'espére...




Le mot "scandale" est peut-être un peu fort, mais je trouve moi aussi que c'est inacceptable de recevoir un ordi avec les touches qui sont de traviole ! Sans être forcément pointilleux, j'espère que le mien ne sera pas comme ça ! Et c'est pas qu'une question de prix : qu'il soit à 1500 ou 1000, si je l'achète neuf c'est pour qu'il soit en bon état (surtout venant d'Apple dont c'est la réputation)


----------



## Tox (27 Octobre 2008)

McRiP63 a dit:


> Le mot "scandale" est peut-être un peu fort, mais je trouve moi aussi que c'est inacceptable de recevoir un ordi avec les touches qui sont de traviole ! Sans être forcément pointilleux, j'espère que le mien ne sera pas comme ça ! Et c'est pas qu'une question de prix : qu'il soit à 1500 ou 1000, si je l'achète neuf c'est pour qu'il soit en bon état (surtout venant d'Apple dont c'est la réputation)


 Visiblement, c'est un défaut qui revient... J'ai connu ça sur mon iBook pour le clavier. Pas grand chose à faire, cela reste un produit de grande distribution.


----------



## karmacoma (27 Octobre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> Pour revenir un peu au sujet
> 
> Le nouveau trackpad m'a l'air top (test de 5 min chez iSwitch). A l'usage, cette sensation perdure ou pas?
> 
> Et vous, vous utilisez une souris en plus ou pas? (Genre une mighty sans fil, pour ne pas occuper un port USB inutilement)



Personne n'utilise de mulot en plus du trackpad?


----------



## xtof.2x (27 Octobre 2008)

pas de mulot pour l'instant, par contre, j'envisage d'utiliser un clavier et une souris (en BT bien sûr) quand j'aurai l'adaptateur pour écran externe. Mais pour le surf sur canapé, le trackpad s'impose, évidemment !

edit: j'ajoute que j'ai vérifié mon clavier, il ne semble pas présenter le défaut que certains signalent (j'ai le 2,4GHz avec clavier éclairé)


----------



## Taminojb (27 Octobre 2008)

kasparov a dit:


> :hein:
> 
> Décidement, on a pas tous le même sens du "scandale"...
> 
> allez 5 touches un peu de travers... tu t'en remettras j'espére...



Non mais j'entend bien que de nombreuses personne fortunés n'ai rien a redire à cela.
A titre personnel, je suis peu être un peu fou, dérangé, psychotique ou névrosé, mais je trouve qu'a 1500 euros, je suis en droit d'avoir des touches correctement alignées. Je demande pas une autonomie de 15 heures, ni 100 balles et un mars, non, je demande, humblement, que le périphérique de saisie soit juste NORMAL. Pas en or, pas en diamant, pas en platine, non, JUSTE NORMAL.
Je sais, c'est un niveau d'exigence astronomique. D'ailleurs, j'ai cru comprendre que sur 100% des claviers à moins de 10 euros, 100% sont de traviole. Non? bah Non.... les touches sont à leur place...

Un clavier rétroéclairé de traviole, c'est pas ce que j'ai commandé....
Sur mon Macbook noir elles sont droites les touches...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Non mais j'entend bien que de nombreuses personne fortunés n'ai rien a redire à cela.
> A titre personnel, je suis peu être un peu fou, dérangé, psychotique ou névrosé, mais je trouve qu'a 1500 euros, je suis en droit d'avoir des touches correctement alignées. Je demande pas une autonomie de 15 heures, ni 100 balles et un mars, non, je demande, humblement, que le périphérique de saisie soit juste NORMAL. Pas en or, pas en diamant, pas en platine, non, JUSTE NORMAL.
> Je sais, c'est un niveau d'exigence astronomique. D'ailleurs, j'ai cru comprendre que sur 100% des claviers à moins de 10 euros, 100% sont de traviole. Non? bah Non.... les touches sont à leur place...
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> après presque 2h ainsi toujours pas de ventillo qui tourne a fond et le MacBook est a peine chaud en dessous  étonnant ce petit portable :love:



Tu peux rappeler ta config steup ?


----------



## xtof.2x (27 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Non mais j'entend bien que de nombreuses personne fortunés n'ai rien a redire à cela.
> A titre personnel, je suis peu être un peu fou, dérangé, psychotique ou névrosé, mais je trouve qu'a 1500 euros, je suis en droit d'avoir des touches correctement alignées. Je demande pas une autonomie de 15 heures, ni 100 balles et un mars, non, je demande, humblement, que le périphérique de saisie soit juste NORMAL. Pas en or, pas en diamant, pas en platine, non, JUSTE NORMAL.
> Je sais, c'est un niveau d'exigence astronomique. D'ailleurs, j'ai cru comprendre que sur 100% des claviers à moins de 10 euros, 100% sont de traviole. Non? bah Non.... les touches sont à leur place...
> 
> ...


Un petit défaut de fabrication, ça peut arriver sur tous les produits industriels. Là où on juge la qualité d'une entreprise, c'est surtout sur le SAV. Alors plutôt que de venir râler sur les forums, on prend son téléphone, et on appelle le SAV de la marque si l'achat a été fait sur le store, ou on retourne chez son revendeur.


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Tu peux rappeler ta config steup ?



MacBook Alu 2 Ghz de base, avec safari, firefox, ichat, amsn, mail et entourage d'ouvert


----------



## Ukhy (27 Octobre 2008)

Moi aussi, sur mon MacBook unibody, les touches de la première rangée ne sont pas parfaitement plates, sauf les 4 dernières; F10; F11; F12 et "eject". Le défaut de ces touches sont qu'elles sont un peu plus enfoncées sur leur partie gauche que sur leur partie droite. 

Pensez vous qu'il faut l'envoyer au SAV pour un défaut comme cela? Pour l'instant je n'ai pas trop envie de m'en séparer, je verrai dans quelques temps! 

De plus, pensez que pour un problème comme cela il le remplace par un neuf ou il le démonte entièrement et obligatoirement avec la coque unibody pour intervenir sur le clavier. Et serait ce le premier défaut soulevé de cette nouvelle coque unibody, des interventions plus difficiles pour les techniciens des SAV? L'avenir nous le dira et si il y en a qui retourne leur MacBook au SAV pour ce défaut de clavier, merci de nous tenir au courant du déroulement.


----------



## macinside (27 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> De plus, pensez que pour un problème comme cela il le remplace par un neuf ou il le démonte entièrement et obligatoirement avec la coque unibody pour intervenir sur le clavier. Et serait ce le premier défaut soulevé de cette nouvelle coque unibody, des interventions plus difficiles pour les techniciens des SAV?



il remplace par un neuf, et puis c'est une machine simple d'accès, les touche sont plus ou moins bien ajuster selon les modèles, c'est moins choquant sur les précèdent macbook par manque de contraste entre le clavier et le capot (même couleur)


----------



## NikonosV (27 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> MacBook Alu 2 Ghz de base, avec safari, *firefoxe*, ichat, amsn, mail et entourage d'ouvert



un renard de feu ou un panda roux, c'est masculin


----------



## Taminojb (27 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Un petit défaut de fabrication, ça peut arriver sur tous les produits industriels. Là où on juge la qualité d'une entreprise, c'est surtout sur le SAV. Alors plutôt que de venir râler sur les forums, on prend son téléphone, et on appelle le SAV de la marque si l'achat a été fait sur le store, ou on retourne chez son revendeur.



Je trouve que c'est trop facile.
On parle d'un produit NEUF. 
NEUF. Neuf, ça veut dire qu'il est pas d'occasion.
Toute chaîne de production connaît des ratés  QUOI DE PLUS NORMAL.
MAIS, CONTRAIREMENT à ce que tu dis, on ne juge PAS d'une grande entreprise vis à vis de son SAV MAIS vis à vis du produit fini livré. Une bonne entreprise CONTRÔLE SES CHAINES DE PRODUCTION.
J'ai un MacBook noir, j'en suis globalement satisfait, sauf quant à la qualité du plastique (j'ai une feuillure) mais surtout, j'ai un IBM T42P et la, attention, c'est du TRES TRES LOURD. 

*Je m'excuse infiniment, mais honnêtement, on ne peut pas d'une qu'une entreprise est grande quand elle oblige ses clients (souvent les plus fidèle) a renvoyer le jour même de sa réception son tout nouveau macbook pour une erreur aussi grossière.*
Pardons.


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> après presque 2h ainsi toujours pas de ventillo qui tourne a fond et le MacBook est a peine chaud en dessous  étonnant ce petit portable :love:



Pareil, je suis surpris de sa "fraîcheur"


----------



## Frodon (27 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est trop facile.
> On parle d'un produit NEUF.
> NEUF. Neuf, ça veut dire qu'il est pas d'occasion.
> Toute chaîne de production connaît des ratés  QUOI DE PLUS NORMAL.
> ...



Génial ce post!!!  

Respire un bon coup et utilises ton droit à l'échange standard dans les 7 jours qui suivent ton achat (tu l'as acheté par correspondance non?).

P.S: Non tous les IBM T42P ne sont pas parfaits, désolé de te décevoir 

EDIT: Ah non ca n'est même pas TON MacBook qui te met dans cet état! Eh bin qu'est ce que ca serait si c'était le tiens... J'oses pas imaginer.
On a compris ton point de vu, je suis sûr que *shinjilestat* va gérer cela très bien. De ton coté détend toi un peu, c'est dangereux pour ta santé de réagir si vivement


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (27 Octobre 2008)

c'est amusant de lire les premiers compte rendus, et voir que certains sont outrés quand on soulève les points inacceptables (absence de port FW, écran miroir, touches du clavier de traviol, etc).  On a l'impression qu'on commet un crime de lèse-majesté... ok Apple a soigné le design, la solidité de la coque, etc etc, mais c'est on est là pour dire ce qui va et ce qui cloche, non ?? :mouais:


----------



## Taminojb (27 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> c'est amusant de lire les premiers compte rendus, et voir que certains sont outrés quand on soulève les points inacceptables (absence de port FW, écran miroir, touches du clavier de traviol, etc).  On a l'impression qu'on commet un crime de lèse-majesté... ok Apple a soigné le design, la solidité de la coque, etc etc, mais c'est on est là pour dire ce qui va et ce qui cloche, non ?? :mouais:



Mode Ironie ON
T'es fou de dire ça, tu va te faire tuer!!! Emettre des critique? Mais tu es fou ou quoi??? Si t'es pas contant, y'a le SAV et puis le droit à l'échange standard!!!
Monde Ironie OFF


----------



## Genghis (28 Octobre 2008)

Bon j'ai commandé mon MB unibody 2,4ghz 320 Go et 4Go DDR3, avec un iPod touch 16G, une imprimante wifi. Je devrais recevoir le tout pour le 5 nov.

Sinon j'ai fait une autre commande pour une seconde batterie, vu les délais de livraison indiqué au moment de l'achat: 2-3 semaines, j'ai préféré la saisir dans une commande à part, résultat j'aurais la batterie bien avant l'ordi, livraison prévue le 29 oct...
J'avais d'ailleurs même pas fait gaffe que la batterie vendue sur le store était plus puissante que celle fournie en BTO, ça m'a fait plaisir de m'en rendre compte en lisant vos posts (j'ai vérifié sur le site US quand même et ils annoncent bien 60 watts). On devrait largement gagner en autonomie avec.

Enfin avec cette nouvelle génération de portable, la politique tarifaire et commerciale d'Apple ne semble pas s'améliorer, entre la batterie faiblarde de base, le Firewire etc... Tout ça au nom de la sacro sainte gamme : mettez le firewire sur le MB et vous cannibalisez les ventes de MBP, d'autant plus qu'il n'y a plus de glossy, ni de différence de robe.

Mais bon, quand je vais l'avoir dans les mains, j'oublierais ces désagréments.


----------



## Frodon (28 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> c'est amusant de lire les premiers compte rendus, et voir que certains sont outrés quand on soulève les points inacceptables (absence de port FW, écran miroir, touches du clavier de traviol, etc).  On a l'impression qu'on commet un crime de lèse-majesté... ok Apple a soigné le design, la solidité de la coque, etc etc, mais c'est on est là pour dire ce qui va et ce qui cloche, non ?? :mouais:



Sans problèmes, mais calmement c'est mieux. On est entre gens civilisés non? Pas la peine de nous agresser les yeux!


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

Tiens en ouvrant mon macbook ce matin, j'ai eu la fâcheuse surprise de voir un pb d'affichage.
Lorsque je faisais défiler une page web et que je m'arrêtais, certaines zones étaient décalées.
un peu comme ci on avait découpé des morceaux de lignes et recollé légèrement en décalage.
J'ai redémarré et le pb a disparu. Si ça recommence je ferai une photo pour montrer le pb.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Sans problèmes, mais calmement c'est mieux. On est entre gens civilisés non? Pas la peine de nous agresser les yeux!



euh..... de qui parles-tu ? qui a agressé qui ? c'est un message codé ??


----------



## Frodon (28 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> euh..... de qui parles-tu ? qui a agressé qui ? c'est un message codé ??



Les lettres capitales ca fait mal aux yeux! 

Et pas la peine de jouer à l'ignorant, je suis sûr que tu es aussi capable que moi d'en voir dans les posts précédents 

Les majuscules dans un forum c'est équivalents à crier. Et tout comme crier fait mal aux oreilles, les majuscules font mals aux yeux pour le lecteur.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens en ouvrant mon macbook ce matin, j'ai eu la fâcheuse surprise de voir un pb d'affichage.
> Lorsque je faisais défiler une page web et que je m'arrêtais, certaines zones étaient décalées.
> un peu comme ci on avait découpé des morceaux de lignes et recollé légèrement en décalage.
> J'ai redémarré et le pb a disparu. Si ça recommence je ferai une photo pour montrer le pb.





.... pffff, c'est vraiment pas sympa de dire ça ! :hein:
Apple c'est vraiment extraordinaire, j'attends avec impatience mes 3 macbooks et mes 5 macbooks air, oupss désolé, je n'ai pas encore commandé dans la game pro :rose:


Allez, retour au sérieux,


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Tiens en ouvrant mon macbook ce matin, j'ai eu la fâcheuse surprise de voir un pb d'affichage.
> Lorsque je faisais défiler une page web et que je m'arrêtais, certaines zones étaient décalées.
> un peu comme ci on avait découpé des morceaux de lignes et recollé légèrement en décalage.
> J'ai redémarré et le pb a disparu. Si ça recommence je ferai une photo pour montrer le pb.



c'est un bug qui traine safari


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est un bug qui traine safari



J'espère 

Est ce que c'est safari qui gère la lecture des mails avec page web a l'intérieur ? Car ça le faisait aussi dans mail. 

Je deviens parano


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> J'espère
> 
> Est ce que c'est safari qui gère la lecture des mails avec page web a l'intérieur ? Car ça le faisait aussi dans mail.
> 
> Je deviens parano



le moteur HTML oui, il est aussi dans l'aide et n'importe quel soft peu l'utiliser  j'avais déjà ça sur l'ancien MacBook et sous tiger


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> le moteur HTML oui, il est aussi dans l'aide et n'importe quel soft peu l'utiliser  j'avais déjà ça sur l'ancien MacBook et sous tiger



Ok tu me rassures.
Comment faisais tu pour réinitialiser ? Etais tu obligé de redémarrer ? ça te le faisait souvent ?


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2008)

je quitte l'appli  ça arrivai une fois par mois :\


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

me voici donc sur ce fil .. il est arrivé ce matin avec trois jours d'avance sur la date prévu...

premier contact l'ouverture de la boite est très classe..et ensuite et bien !!

Wouah!! c vraiment du très beau design c'est effectivement plus beau que les photos.

première sensation les touches du clavier sont légèrement plus petite que le macbook précédent.
le track pad.. be pas du tout de temps d'adaptation c vraiment incroyable !

pour le reste je reviendrai vers vous 

je vais en profiter un peu 

et faire le milliard de mise à jours :s


----------



## Mr-Clean (28 Octobre 2008)

Un ami vient de recevoir le sien (le haut de gamme) et on rencontré un petit problème : quand on ferme l'écran pour le mettre en veille, il n'y a aucun souci, il se met en veille. En revanche, dès que la petit diode commente à clignoter doucement, là, à ce moment précis, il sort de sa veille (la pomme clignote une fois, le lecteur fais le même bruit que lorsqu'on allume le macbook). Si on réouvre l'écran, il est effectivement allumé et fonctionne sans soucis. Le seul problème, c'est pour le mettre en veille...


----------



## EcoFlex (28 Octobre 2008)

Y sont quand même chiche chez apple, supprimer l'apple remote ... 
Je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'au bout de 3 jours !!!


----------



## bookbook (28 Octobre 2008)

EcoFlex a dit:


> Y sont quand même chiche chez apple, supprimer l'apple remote ...
> Je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'au bout de 3 jours !!!



C'était déjà le cas sur la précédente génération.


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

le son est réellement meilleur que sur l'ancien macbook ou c'est mes oreilles ??


----------



## xtof.2x (28 Octobre 2008)

EcoFlex a dit:


> Y sont quand même chiche chez apple, supprimer l'apple remote ...
> Je ne m'en suis aperçu qu'au bout de 3 jours !!!


 c'est bien la preuve que tu ne t'en servais pas souvent ! 
(j'ai eu un imac avec remote pendant 2 ans, et à part pendant la période de découverte de cet accessoire, j'ai dû m'en servir 2 fois...)


----------



## Taminojb (28 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> c'est bien la preuve que tu ne t'en servais pas souvent !
> (j'ai eu un imac avec remote pendant 2 ans, et à part pendant la période de découverte de cet accessoire, j'ai dû m'en servir 2 fois...)



Il n'empêche que pour ceux qui doivent faire des présentation Keynote, c'est bien pratique (et très classe). Je n'ai pas pris l'option, j'utiliserai celle de mon MB Noir.
Désolé de revenir sur la "polémique", mais je suis infiniment moins choqué par l'absence d'appel remote que du clavier avec les touches de travers.
Pourquoi?
Parce que quand j'ai acheter mon nouveau macbook sur l'Apple store, j'ai bien vu qu'il n'y avait pas d'Apple remote. Par contre, j'ai pas vu l*'option "payer plus chère pour avoir des touches droites"...*
M'enfin, je me trompe certainement....


----------



## xtof.2x (28 Octobre 2008)

Ben dis-donc... quel déversement de haine pour un petit problème de fabrication ! qu'est-ce que ça serait s'il y avait des pixels morts ou une rayure sur la coque ?


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Ben dis-donc... quel déversement de haine pour un petit problème de fabrication ! qu'est-ce que ça serait s'il y avait des pixels morts ou une rayure sur la coque ?


effectivement 

et pour ma part pas de défaut apparent...

mise à part que ce fil ne parle pas des choses nouvelles et très agréable de ce nouveau mac book alu


----------



## Taminojb (28 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Ben dis-donc... quel déversement de haine pour un petit problème de fabrication ! qu'est-ce que ça serait s'il y avait des pixels morts ou une rayure sur la coque ?



A peu près la même chose.
Quant à dire qu'il s'agit de haine... je reste perplexe... Mais tu dois certainement savoir mieux que moi. 
Je ce que je trouve incroyable c'est la "tolérance" (sic) que certains ont vis à vis des défauts des MacBook.... De la à dire qu'il s'agit de groupies...
A 1657, 16 euros, il ne s'agit pas d'un EEE-PC en plastique... j'ai le droit à des touches droites... (on viens de m'informer que les EEE-PC à 400 euros ont des touches droites...)






NB : c'est hors sujet mais j'ai acheter un DD Seagate 320 Go 7200tr/min 16mo Cache pour remplacé le DD d'origine. Je vais me régaler... 

Ps : je m'excuse de changer de DD, évidement, les DD fourni d'origine par Apple est parfait, jamais je n'oserai dire que le Seagate est meilleurs, pardons, pardons, pardons.............


----------



## xtof.2x (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Grrrrrrrrrr



En fait t'as pas reçu ton Macbook mais tu râles déjà sur un éventuel problème que t'es même pas  sur d'avoir ????  :mouais:

 t'es un grand malade toi !!!


----------



## Taminojb (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> En fait t'as pas reçu ton Macbook mais tu râles déjà sur un éventuel problème que t'es même pas  sur d'avoir ????  :mouais:
> 
> t'es un grand malade toi !!!



Lol, c'est très moderne comme vision des choses.
Tant que le problème ne te touche pas (ou pas encore), tu ne fait rien..... Vive la solidarité.
Moi je soutiens les gens qui se plaignes de ce désagrément inadmissible. (bon, ok, surtout parce que je pourrais aussi en pâtir, mais quand même).

En tout cas, très intéressant comme remarque jahrom, c'est symptomatique de la génération... On ne s'indigne que quant ça nous concerne, et pour les autres, bah c'est dans leur gueule... Mais rassure toi, je suis persuadé que ça ne choque que moi, la plupart des gens te dirons "bah ouais, et alors? Tant que le miens marche bien"...


----------



## xtof.2x (28 Octobre 2008)

Je te rassure, tous les appareils ne sont pas touchés... le mien n'est pas concerné.  Du coup, rien à battre !


----------



## iota (28 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



Taminojb a dit:


> On ne s'indigne que quant ça nous concerne, et pour les autres, bah c'est dans leur gueule... Mais rassure toi, je suis persuadé que ça ne choque que moi, la plupart des gens te dirons "bah ouais, et alors? Tant que le miens marche bien"...


Euh... un truc que je ne comprends pas, tu as contacté le SAV d'Apple ?
Si ce n'est pas le cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait s'indigner...

Faut être réaliste, comment 100% des machines qui sortent des usines Apple pourraient être parfaites ?

@+
iota


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

xtof.2x a dit:


> Je te rassure, tous les appareils ne sont pas touchés... le mien n'est pas concerné.  Du coup, rien à battre !



Pareil, le mien n'a rien. 

Et les autres je m'en tape le coquillard !!!


----------



## Taminojb (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Pareil, le mien n'a rien.
> 
> Et les autres je m'en tape le coquillard !!!


Lol, j'avoue, c'est honnête de le dire...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas encore reçu le mien (livraison prévue le 5-6 nov),
mais au pire, j'inclinerai la tête d'un côté, ou je trouverai les touches de traviol assez design,...
pas malin comme message.... :mouais:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2008)

Ca fait un moment que j'essaie de commander mon MacBook mais que ma CB est rejetée. Je me disais que ca va passer mais je viens de recevoir un coup de fil de ma banque pour me dire qu'il faudra attendre au minimum le 15/11 avant de passer commande...
AAAahahhhhh Je vais craquer


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté le nouveau macbook 2,4 Ghz et j'ai moi aussi un probléme d'ondulation sous safari, mais j'ai remarqué que ce problème s'atténue en utilisant les deux doigts sur le trackpad pour faire défiler. J'espère que ce problème est issu de safari et non de l'ordinateur... Si qqn a une explication?!


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> J'ai acheté le nouveau macbook 2,4 Ghz et j'ai moi aussi un probléme d'ondulation sous safari, mais j'ai remarqué que ce problème s'atténue en utilisant les deux doigts sur le trackpad pour faire défiler. J'espère que ce problème est issu de safari et non de l'ordinateur... Si qqn a une explication?!



Qu'appelles tu ondulation ?


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

Par exemple lorsque je fais une recherche sur google et que je fais défilé la page, il y a une ligne vers la partie inférieure de l'écran ou à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle partie de la page passe dessus, elle apparaît déformée. Je viens d'essayer sous fixefox, j'ai le même problème mais cette fois la ligne est située dans la partie supérieure. L'ondulation est plus forte sous firefox que sous safari. Ca reste léger sous safari mais ca fatigue très vite les yeux. 
J'espère que j'ai été clair, parce que ce n'est pas évident à expliquer!!


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Par exemple lorsque je fais une recherche sur google et que je fais défilé la page, il y a une ligne vers la partie inférieure de l'écran ou à chaque fois qu'une nouvelle partie de la page passe dessus, elle apparaît déformée. Je viens d'essayer sous fixefox, j'ai le même problème mais cette fois la ligne est située dans la partie supérieure. L'ondulation est plus forte sous firefox que sous safari. Ca reste léger sous safari mais ca fatigue très vite les yeux.
> J'espère que j'ai été clair, parce que ce n'est pas évident à expliquer!!



Est ce que ça ressemble a des trucs comme ça ??


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

Oui voila c exactement ça! (d'ailleurs j'ai cru que c'était encore mon écran qui beugé!!!), mais ça le fait vraiment que sur une ligne d'écriture ce n'est pas aussi étendu. Tu as une solution?


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Oui voila c exactement ça! (d'ailleurs j'ai cru que c'était encore mon écran qui beugé!!!), mais ça le fait vraiment que sur une ligne d'écriture ce n'est pas aussi étendu. Tu as une solution?



Non j'ai rallumé le mac...


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

Tu as juste redémarré et ça a disparu? Parce que moi j'ai redémarré mais ça ne change rien. c'est un problème avec l'écran ou avec safari tu penses?


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Tu as juste redémarré et ça a disparu? Parce que moi j'ai redémarré mais ça ne change rien. c'est un problème avec l'écran ou avec safari tu penses?




Franchement j'en sais rien. Moi c'est parti, mais ça reviendra. Encore une superbe carte NVIDIA !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2008)

Je penche plutot pour un bug Safari car si c'etait la carte graphique, ca serait plus etendu a tout l'ecran.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Octobre 2008)

Je viens de penser a un petit test tout bête : si tu scrolls et que le bug bouge en même temps, c'est que c'est Safari. Par contre, si le bug visuel reste figé à l'écran tout en scrollant la page web, alors c'est la carte graphique.


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que c'est safari parce que quand j'utilise les deux doigts sur le trackpad pour faire défiler ça disparaît. Mais ce qui est suprenant c'est que ça me fait la même chose sur firefox en plus marquer


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> J...c'est que ça me fait la même chose sur firefox en plus marquer



Donc ce n'est pas Safari.

As tu refait un essai de reboot pour voir si ça continue ?
Moi pour l'instant ça ne le fait plus.

Il serait peut être judicieux d'ouvrir un sujet si nous ne sommes pas les seuls...


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

Oui j'ai rebooté plusieurs fois et rien ne change. Le beug apparaît toujours au même endroit de l'écran sur safari (partie basse de l'écran) et toujours au même endroit sur firefox (partie haute de l'écran).


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Oui j'ai rebooté plusieurs fois et rien ne change. Le beug apparaît toujours au même endroit de l'écran sur safari (partie basse de l'écran) et toujours au même endroit sur firefox (partie haute de l'écran).




C'est curieux. Je pense qu'il ne s'agit pas du même problème. Moi c'était pas toujours au même endroit et un reboot à résolu (temporairement ?) le problème.


----------



## hds (28 Octobre 2008)

J'aimerais savoir s'il y a ici des genevois qui ont commandé leur MB sur le store online et si oui, l'ont-ils déjà reçus ? ma commande a le statut "Preparing handover to final carrier"...commandé le 15-10 avec une copie d'Office 08.


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Est ce que ça ressemble a des trucs comme ça ??



c'est bien ce que j'avais sur mon précédent MacBook


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> c'est bien ce que j'avais sur mon précédent MacBook



c'est pas une copie d'écran, mais un montage photoshop, mais je suis assez fier du résultat... j'ai travaillé de mémoire et ça ressemble bien à ce que j'ai aperçu


----------



## karmacoma (28 Octobre 2008)

Tiens c'est marrant, et moi qui pensait attendre un peu avant d'acheter le nouveau macbook. Histoire que tous les bugs soient corrigés, un peu comme sur l'iPhone 3G...

Le temps et vos avis me rassurent


----------



## Vincwat (28 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai reçu mon macbook aujourd'hui après l'avoir commandé sur l'Apple store le 15/10. C'est mon premier Mac, mais malheureusement c'est de mon pc que je vous écris. J'ai du remettre le mac dans sa boîte, prêt à être retourner à Apple. Il a un pixel mort, et des griffes sur le bord noir de l'écran. Il m'en ont promis un autre pour le milieu de la semaine prochaine. J'espère ne plus avoir la même blague.

Un peu décevant car ce genre de choses ne m'est jamais arriver avec un pc.

A+

Vincwat


----------



## Goobii (28 Octobre 2008)

Oh l'angoisse pr ton MB !!! Moi je recois le mien debut novembre et je prie pour ne pas avoir de problemes ac les pixels carlà en 2 semaines j'ai eu 5 écran Samsung  (T220HD) pour en avoir enfin un nickel ! 'Merci aux services conso de Samsung !)


----------



## Fabien_smv (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai vu un MacBook alu aujourd'hui à la fnac de Valenciennes. Il a vraiment la classe en alu ce petit 

Je l'ai peu utilisé. J'ai bien galéré avec le nouveau trackpad, notamment pour faire un clic droit. Pour l'écran, il me semble qu'il est un peu plus brillant mais rien de gênant à mon goût. Par contre, le clavier avait quelques touches inclinées. Ça fait vraiment bizarre.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Vincwat a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai reçu mon macbook aujourd'hui après l'avoir commandé sur l'Apple store le 15/10. C'est mon premier Mac, mais malheureusement c'est de mon pc que je vous écris. J'ai du remettre le mac dans sa boîte, prêt à être retourner à Apple. Il a un pixel mort, et des griffes sur le bord noir de l'écran. Il m'en ont promis un autre pour le milieu de la semaine prochaine. J'espère ne plus avoir la même blague.
> 
> ...



Pour un achat sur l'AppleStore, comment se passe le retour ?
C'est un échange standard ? Y a t'il des frais ? Quid du transport ?
Merci pour les infos,


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Fabien_smv a dit:


> J'ai vu un MacBook alu aujourd'hui à la fnac de Valenciennes. Il a vraiment la classe en alu ce petit
> 
> Je l'ai peu utilisé. J'ai bien galéré avec le nouveau trackpad, notamment pour faire un clic droit. Pour l'écran, il me semble qu'il est un peu plus brillant mais rien de gênant à mon goût. Par contre, le clavier avait quelques touches inclinées. Ça fait vraiment bizarre.





Très bien très bien  
C'est vrai qu'il a la classe  ...


----------



## Nitiel (28 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Pour un achat sur l'AppleStore, comment se passe le retour ?
> C'est un échange standard ? Y a t'il des frais ? Quid du transport ?
> Merci pour les infos,


 
Tu appel Apple et il t'envoie soit TNT soit UPS pour l'amener au dépôt Apple au Pays Bas et UPS te livre le nouveau


----------



## NikonosV (28 Octobre 2008)

hello,

demande d'échange mbp cd2 samedi, mb alu pas dispo
mb alu récupéré ce soir, à mon avis c'est un transfert d'une fnac vers une autre car il m'a dit rien en stock mais quand j'ai montré mon bon de précommande c'était bien le mien qui était là  

venant d'un mbp cd1 de 2 ans et déçu du mbp cd2 pendant 1 semaine, je suis vraiment impressionné par le mb alu !!

la finition est encore plus classe que l'alu de mon précédent macbook pro
ils ne l'ont pas volé l'appelation unibody ou brique, ça forme bien un seul bloc l'allu !
mon mbp cd1 avec son gros bord tout au tour plus foncé que la carrosserie rend moins joli et moins classe !

le paddle fait énorme y plus de bouton ca fait classe aussi sans boutton à côté de mon mpb cd1 
mais le paddle est clickable pas comme sur pc ou le mbp cd1 ou on fait toc toc, c'était le premier truc que je désactivais sur pc et sur le mbp

là, avec le mb alu ca fait vraiment click quand on appuie dessus, j'apprécie bcp mieux
on peut faire des rotations de photo et agrandissements avec le paddle

j'aime bien les fonctionnalité, on s'y fait vite !

2 doigts défilement horiz ou vertical n'importe ou sur le paddle (existait déja avant)
3 doigts ca fait défiler les pages, un plaisir pour le surf !! pour page précedente !
4 doigts affiches les applis ouvertes pour sélectionner l'appli

le paddle au touché est super doux par rapport à mpb cd1, le verre est passé par là

l'ecran led, on a l'impression qu'il est 2 fois moins épais que le lcd non led de mon macbook pro cd1 

2 p'tits kg ca change et les angles aplatis  facon gallet, ca le rend encore plus mignon

claiver RAS  (je ne vois pas de defaut), content d'avoir le retro eclairage

ayant un clavier apple externe sur le mbp cd1, je suis habitué à la frappe sur les touches caoutchouc

sur la macbook alu, aucun pb pour la saisie rapide sans faute de frappe, ça tombe sous la main et ça répond vite !


impressionné par la rapidité / réactivité de la bête !


comme certains ici, on dirait un équivalent au powerbook alu 12 auquel on n'a jamais eu droit en version intel !
moi qui suis passé au regret d'un ibook G4 1,33 avec 1,5 Go et DD 7200 tr à 15 pouces mbp cd1 

un vrai plaisir de retrouver une petite machine alu !

comme dit précédemment, il fait classe en étant hyper discret le bouton d'alimentation 
pareil pour le paddle sans bouton, ca fait classe à côté de celui de mon mbp cd1 !

nb : j'ai la version 2,4 GHz


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Tu appel Apple et il t'envoie soit TNT soit UPS pour l'amener au dépôt Apple au Pays Bas et UPS te livre le nouveau




et tu sais qui paye le transport ? y a t'il des frais notamment pour effectuer d'éventuels tests sur la machine retournée ?
merci de ta réponse,


----------



## Nitiel (28 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> et tu sais qui paye le transport ? y a t'il des frais notamment pour effectuer d'éventuels tests sur la machine retournée ?
> merci de ta réponse,


 
Pour le transport et les frais annexe c'est Apple qui paye

Mais par contre tu paye cher la hotline !


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour le transport et les frais annexe c'est Apple qui paye
> 
> Mais par contre tu paye cher la hotline !




ok c'est noté, j'appellerai de chez un voisin alors :love:
Pour les malchanceux qui ont reçu un macbook avec des touches de traviol, la même procédure de retour est accepté par l'apple store ?


----------



## Nitiel (28 Octobre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> ok c'est noté, j'appellerai de chez un voisin alors :love:
> Pour les malchanceux qui ont reçu un macbook avec des touches de traviol, la même procédure de retour est accepté par l'apple store ?


 
Dans un délai de 14 jours tu peux tous demander et avoir, remboursement, échange contre un neuf (il faut le préciser), ... Mais après c'est 14 jours cest autre chose.

Sinon le SAV Apple est vraiment bien, bon suivi des clients, rapide,


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (28 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Dans un délai de 14 jours tu peux tous demander et avoir, remboursement, échange contre un neuf (il faut le préciser), ... Mais après c'est 14 jours cest autre chose.
> 
> Sinon le SAV Apple est vraiment bien, bon suivi des clients, rapide,




effectivement c'est rassurant si Apple échange tout produit défectueux,...
en espérant que ce soit détecté à temps,...

merci pour ta réponse,


----------



## PrestigeP (28 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> C'est curieux. Je pense qu'il ne s'agit pas du même problème. Moi c'était pas toujours au même endroit et un reboot à résolu (temporairement ?) le problème.



Je viens d'essayer avec le navigateur opéra et je n'ai plus de problème, ca vient certainement de safari ou de firefox! Enfin j'espère...


----------



## jahrom (28 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer avec le navigateur opéra et je n'ai plus de problème, ca vient certainement de safari ou de firefox! Enfin j'espère...



Si c'est un problème logiciel, c'est moins chiant.
Ton système est tout neuf ou as tu importé ton ancien système par timemachine ? (ou autre clone système)


----------



## NikonosV (28 Octobre 2008)

je suis vraiment impressionné par le macbook alu 2,4 GHz en célérité / réactivité 
plus impressionné que le mbp cd2 à 2,5 GHz que j'ai utilisé pendant une semaine


----------



## tofskite (28 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> je suis vraiment impressionné par le macbook alu 2,4 GHz en célérité / réactivité
> plus impressionné que le mbp cd2 à 2,5 GHz que j'ai utilisé pendant une semaine


c"est vrai que c'est bien rapide tout ça j'avais un macbook 2,2ghz et celui ci en 2,0ghz est largement plus rapide

en apparence en tout cas ... pour l'instant je suis heureux et tout va bien ( touche ok pixel ok...) 

très belle et très bonne machine ... il faut savoir le dire aussi les compliments c'est toujours agréable


----------



## PrestigeP (29 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Si c'est un problème logiciel, c'est moins chiant.
> Ton système est tout neuf ou as tu importé ton ancien système par timemachine ? (ou autre clone système)



Non tout le système est neuf! Je n'ai rien importé! C'est vraiment surprenant qd même!


----------



## Vincwat (29 Octobre 2008)

Concernant les retours à l'Apple Store:

Je n'ai pas payé la hotline, car j'ai appelé le  numéro gratuit auquel j'avais passé ma commande.
TNT va venir chercher le macbook aujourd'hui ou demain au frais d'Apple.
Apple a déjà commandé un autre macbook que je devrais recevoir en express lundi ou mardi.

A+

Vincwat


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Non tout le système est neuf! Je n'ai rien importé! C'est vraiment surprenant qd même!



Moi je n'ai plus le problème depuis. Ca me l'avait fait en sortie de veillle.
C'est en effet étrange. Vu que plein de monde est en train de recevoir son macbook, on verra bien si ton problème est isolé ou si certains ont le même.


----------



## brucetp (29 Octobre 2008)

noibe02 a dit:


> En éteignant le wifi et avec word ouvert peut-on dépasser les quatres heures avec le nouveau macbook alu?
> Je demande ca pour les cours......


ça devrait le faire, avec l'ancien tu peux tourner facile a 4h30


----------



## Dailyplanet (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai reçu un tél. de mon magasin ce matin 

Mon MBP 2.4 Ghz est arrivé et je vais le chercher *vendredi* (vendredi, car ce magasin fait 10% de rabais sur tous leurs articles du 31.10.08 au 15.11.08 avec la carte fidélité gratuite).
Son prix: 2294.10 CHF ou 1583.58 EUR ! C'est un bon prix ?
A bientôt pour mes premières impressions ! 

Dailyplanet


----------



## brucetp (29 Octobre 2008)

bonjour, où se situe ton magasin s'il te plait?


----------



## Dailyplanet (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est en Suisse et c'est Manor (manor.ch). la seule condition, c'est de posséder une carte client (gratuite), payer avec cette carte, et rembourser la facture (sans frais).

Par contre les magasins n'en reçoivent que quelques pièces, mais y a possibilité de commander et payer avec la carte fidélité dès le 31.10.08 (pour bénéficier du 10%) et d'attendre la livraison.

Si ça peut profiter à quelques personnes ! tant mieux 

Dailyplanet


----------



## Fondug (29 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> C'est en Suisse et c'est Manor (manor.ch). la seule condition, c'est de posséder une carte client (gratuite), payer avec cette carte, et rembourser la facture (sans frais).
> 
> Par contre les magasins n'en reçoivent que quelques pièces, mais y a possibilité de commander et payer avec la carte fidélité dès le 31.10.08 (pour bénéficier du 10%) et d'attendre la livraison.
> 
> ...


 
Le manor à coté d'la Palud ? Tain j'vais aller y faire un tour ce midi moi... Merci de l'info


----------



## macbook_nico (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous,

Moi j'ai choppé le mien hier à la FNAC ( le 2 GHZ ) a 1199e.

20 minutes aprés avoir appuyé sur le bouton de mise en marche,

J'ai Amsn, utorrent, et un DVD qui lit ...... sans problèmes ! ça va vite, ça marche bien, c'est MAC !

Par contre moi le trackpad, je trouve que lors des déplacements de fenêtres, il faut bien enlever le doigt une grosse seconde du trackpad, sans quoi la fenêtre se déplace encore.Maintenant c'est peut être une question de réglage du PAD au niveau de la sensibilité.

Coté touches du clavier, je n'ai même pas fait gaffe, en tout cas si elles sont de traviole, cela ne m'a pas choqué.Je regarderai ce soir.


Voila pour moi, c'est un super achat !

@+

Nicolas.


----------



## NicoBx (29 Octobre 2008)

brucetheplayboy a dit:


> ça devrait le faire, avec l'ancien tu peux tourner facile a 4h30



Perso, je suis à 6h, Wifi ouvert (mais sans aucune application internet ouverte). Jusqu'à 6h30, voir 7h, sans wifi, uniquement en traitement de texte, luminosité minimale, et mises en veille aux pauses


----------



## rizoto (29 Octobre 2008)

NicoBx a dit:


> Perso, je suis à 6h, Wifi ouvert (mais sans aucune application internet ouverte). Jusqu'à 6h30, voir 7h, sans wifi, uniquement en traitement de texte, luminosité minimale, et mises en veille aux pauses



C'est sûr qu'en ajoutant les poses, on peut fair de gros scores ...


----------



## Bloodshed (29 Octobre 2008)

En veille le macbook ne consomme quasiement rien, tu ne peux pas les comptabiliser dans le temps d'utilisation


----------



## Fondug (29 Octobre 2008)

Ptet qu'il voulait parler de temps effectif, sans les pauses...


----------



## Genghis (29 Octobre 2008)

Quelques remarques :

J'ai une copine qui a son MB alu, le bas de gamme, et les touches de fonction sont de travers, donc a priori, c'est un problème très répandu. Je tiens à ajouter que je ne m'en suis pas apperçu la première fois que je l'ai vu. En fait quant on surplombe bien l'ordinateur on ne s'en rend pas compte, je l'avais observé depuis une postion debout. Seulement, une fois assis sur la chaise et l'ordi possé sur la table, on se rend compte du problème...
Donc les mac fans qui se gaussent de ne pas avoir ce problème et qui ne font preuve d'aucune solidarité envers leurs pairs devraient peut-être rejetter un coup d'oeil à leur machine...

Autre remarque, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui la batterie que j'avais commandé sur le store, avant de recevoir mon macbook puisque j'avais fait une commande séparée. Je tiens à faire cesser toute rumeur : a priori le site est mal renseigné (l'Apple Store US aussi d'ailleurs), la batterie que j'ai reçu fait bien 45watts et pas 60, c'est la même que celle livrée avec l'ordi.
Je compte appeller le store dans la journée pour savoir si vraiment les batteries de 60 watts n'existent pas.

La seule solution pour avoir une autonomie au moins équivalente à l'ancienne génération sur l'Unibody sera donc d'attendre que True Power nous en sorte une meilleure... (jusqu'à preuve du contraire, le volume de ma batterie de MBP penryn de 55 watts ne semblait pas d'un volume supérieur, elle était plus large mais moins longue).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Quelques remarques :
> Autre remarque, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui la batterie que j'avais commandé sur le store, avant de recevoir mon macbook puisque j'avais fait une commande séparée. Je tiens à faire cesser toute rumeur : a priori le site est mal renseigné (l'Apple Store US aussi d'ailleurs), la batterie que j'ai reçu fait bien 45watts et pas 60, c'est la même que celle livrée avec l'ordi.
> Je compte appeller le store dans la journée pour savoir si vraiment les batteries de 60 watts n'existent pas.



C'est bon à savoir ça. Merci pour l'info car j'allais me lancer dans la commande d'une batterie également (avant même réception de mon MacBook).


----------



## Taminojb (29 Octobre 2008)

Genghis a dit:


> Autre remarque, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui la batterie que j'avais commandé sur le store, avant de recevoir mon macbook puisque j'avais fait une commande séparée. Je tiens à faire cesser toute rumeur : a priori le site est mal renseigné (l'Apple Store US aussi d'ailleurs), la batterie que j'ai reçu fait bien 45watts et pas 60, c'est la même que celle livrée avec l'ordi.
> Je compte appeller le store dans la journée pour savoir si vraiment les batteries de 60 watts n'existent pas.



Rassure moi Genghis, tu trouve ça tout à fait normal qu'Apple vende une batterie  de 60W et qu'en fait elle ne fait que 45W.

Bah oui, c'est normal, c'est comme quand tu achète une porche et qu'elle t'es livré avec un moteur de Renault... C'est normal. Ca arrive tout les jours. Hein. Pas vrais les mec? hein, les fans qui trouvent tout normal, vous êtes d'accord? C'est normal hein? hein? hein, c'est normal (oui, j'insiste un petit peu au cas ou certain n'aurait pas immédiatement saisie l'ironie...).

Plus sérieusement, merci pour l'info, j'allais faire la même bourde que Skensou. Mieux vaut attendre un peu.


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2008)

Mort de rire !
D'un coté nous avons les macfans et de l'autre les cons.
Choisi ton camp camarade ! 

Plus sérieusement. Je suis de tout coeur avec celles et ceux qui ont des problèmes avec leur matos Apple.

J'attend en retour que vous soyez de tout coeur avec moi. Ma chaudière déconne, j'ai un sifflement dans le son de ma tv par numéricable, mon iphone déconne par moment sur les prises de photos, mon chat perd ses poils, ma baignoire se bouche a cause des cheveux de ma femme, mon vespa déconne lorsqu'il est trop chaud.

Bienvenue dans le monde magnifique de la consomation !!!


----------



## Taminojb (29 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Mort de rire !
> D'un coté nous avons les macfans et de l'autre les cons.
> Choisi ton camp camarade !


Je choisi les cons


----------



## Fondug (29 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> tout en fessant passer un message


 
Il faut fesser le faire tant qu'il est chaud...


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> Je choisi les cons



on sait


----------



## xtyou (29 Octobre 2008)

macbook_nico a dit:


> Par contre moi le trackpad, je trouve que lors des déplacements de fenêtres, il faut bien enlever le doigt une grosse seconde du trackpad, sans quoi la fenêtre se déplace encore.Maintenant c'est peut être une question de réglage du PAD au niveau de la sensibilité.


 
Moi aussi j'ai ce "problème", y a t-il un réglage particulier à effectuer ?


----------



## neox59 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous fan de Mac. 

J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon nouveau Macbook Alu 2.4ghz (rétro-éclairer).
Alors tout d'abord je sors d'un Macbook Blanc, ma première impression c'est le clavier. Franchement très agréable au toucher. Si je peux me permettre on dirait que les touches sont faites en peau de pêche. 

Ensuite l'écran est vraiment très lumineux , la conception du Macbook est vraiment à mon gout. 

Je n'ai pas encore entendu le ventilo tourné c'est un bon point. 

Le Macbook à été commander en magasin chez Darty Lundi à 14H, reçu Mercredi à 13H. Très rapide.


----------



## tofskite (29 Octobre 2008)

neox59 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous fan de Mac.
> 
> J'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon nouveau Macbook Alu 2.4ghz (rétro-éclairer).
> Alors tout d'abord je sors d'un Macbook Blanc, ma première impression c'est le clavier. Franchement très agréable au toucher. Si je peux me permettre on dirait que les touches sont faites en peau de pêche.
> ...


bien d'accord avec cette analyse. les touches mon l'air plus petite que sur  le MB blanc non ?

en tout cas après 48 h je le kiff.  surement car pas de problem apparent (pour les détracteurs)

en tout cas pour ceux venant d'un MB Blanc pas photo il est au top le petit alu !

ps désolé pour ton vespa Jarhom lol


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> ps désolé pour ton vespa Jarhom lol




Merci, ta solidarité me touche :rose:


----------



## rakam47 (29 Octobre 2008)

Bonjours a tous,

Quelqu'un pourai t-il faire un compte rendu de tout ce qui a été dit de ce nouveau macbook alu afin que le personne comme moi ne connaissant pas encore l'univers de MAC et souhaitant switcher de Windows vers MAC OS puissent avoire les idées plus claire 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## jahrom (29 Octobre 2008)

rakam47 a dit:


> Bonjours a tous,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourai t-il faire un compte rendu de tout ce qui a été dit de ce nouveau macbook alu afin que le personne comme moi ne connaissant pas encore l'univers de MAC et souhaitant switcher de Windows vers MAC OS puissent avoire les idées plus claire
> Merci d'avance.



Alors les +
clavier
trackpad excellent
fluidité
ne chauffe pas
est silencieux
écran lumineux

les -
écran brillant
pas de firewire
certains ont des touches de travers (pas moi )
quelques problèmes d'affichages web pour certains (bug logiciel?)

Les autres vous pouvez compléter


----------



## macbook_nico (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai mis une photo d'une touche lègèrement enfonçée vers la gauche.

La plus marquée est celle au dessus du chiffre 3.

En ce qui me concerne, je n'irai pas me prendre la tête à le changer le mac ! il est trop bien chez moi.

Voila pour cette histoire de touches tordues.



Nicolas.


----------



## chupastar (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est pas grand chose... Je m'attendais à pire!

Merci pour l'image!


----------



## rakam47 (29 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors les +
> clavier
> trackpad excellent
> fluidité
> ...




Les + ordinateur performant ?


----------



## Frodon (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai également succombé aujourd'hui aux sirènes du MacBook.
Les premières impressions sont bonnes, mêmes excelente. A un détail près... J'ai UN pixel mort... 

Heureusement, je l'ai acheté à la FNAC qui, encore mieux que la VPC, permet de retourner la machine sous 15 jours... Et même s'il était apparu après, comme j'ai également prix la garantie FNAC, j'aurai été couvert de toute façon, car cette dernière a la particularité de couvrir au moindre pixel mort (garantie 0 pixel mort. Echange standard de la machine) .
C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui me font préférer la FNAC, c'est leur garantie.

Malheureusement comme les machines arrivent au compte goutte pour le moment, je dois attendre un peu avant de faire changer ma machine pour le pixel mort. J'espere pouvoir le faire ce week end.

En dehors de ca, je craignais pour l'autonomie, mais à ce que j'ai pu constater elle est très similaire au MacBook, soit 4H-4H30 en mode bureautique + Internet (Mail, Web, MSN) WiFi activé. A confirmer sur la durée.
Pour le reste, rien a redire, les performances sont là, le design est macgnifique, l'ecran excelent (pour peu qu'on ne deteste pas les ecrans brillants)...etc.

Donc une machine que je recommande vivement.


----------



## Ganoninc (29 Octobre 2008)

Malgré ses défauts, il me hâte de le recevoir, officiellement , ma commande a été expédiée hier, mais pour l'instant sur la page de suivis y a pas grand chose :s Enfin y a pas de quoi suivre le colis chez UPS, c'est normal ?


----------



## EcoFlex (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai moi aussi quelques boutons qui se prennent pour la tour de pise mais rien qui puisse être rédhibitoire... En plus prendre le risque de tomber sur une machine avec d'autre défauts qui puissent être beaucoup plus gênant, non merci ! 

Par contre, j'ai l'impression que lorsque l'on ferme l'écran, le MB mets beaucoup plus de temps à se mettre en veille que l'ancien MB de première génération. Est-ce le cas pour le votre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Octobre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> J'ai également succombé aujourd'hui aux sirènes du MacBook.
> Les premières impressions sont bonnes, mêmes excelente. A un détail près... J'ai UN pixel mort...
> 
> Heureusement, je l'ai acheté à la FNAC qui, encore mieux que la VPC, permet de retourner la machine sous 15 jours... Et même s'il était apparu après, comme j'ai également prix la garantie FNAC, j'aurai été couvert de toute façon, car cette dernière a la particularité de couvrir au moindre pixel mort (garantie 0 pixel mort. Echange standard de la machine) .
> C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui me font préférer la FNAC, c'est leur garantie.



Le mien est en attente de livraison dans un APR ! quid du pixel mort ? j'ai quand même droit à 7 jours de rétractations non ?


----------



## Taminojb (29 Octobre 2008)

EcoFlex a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi quelques boutons qui se prennent pour la tour de pise mais rien qui puisse être rédhibitoire...



On s'éloigne de plus en plus des "petites erreurs sur la chaîne de production" et on se dirige plutôt vers un couac généralisé...

J'espère vraiment que le miens n'aura pas ce défaut...


----------



## Frodon (29 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Le mien est en attente de livraison dans un APR ! quid du pixel mort ? j'ai quand même droit à 7 jours de rétractations non ?



A demander à ton revendeur. Le délai de retraction n'est une obligation légale que pour la ventre par correspondance.

Pour un achat en boutique, cela dépend de la politique de la boutique. Essais de te renseigner avant, pour savoir que faire, car si tu n'as pas de délai de retractation et que tu as un ou plusieurs pixel mort mais en nombre inférieur à 5 au total, ca ne sera pas pris en charge par la garantie Apple (sauf s'il y en a 3 ou 4 concentré à un même endroit par exemple).

Bref, personne ne peut te répondre sur la question à part ton revendeur.


----------



## PrestigeP (29 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un autre problème sur le nouveau mac alu, trois à 4 fois par jour j'ai ce message qui apparaît : "Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis et sera désactivé pendant environ une minute". ca ne me l'avait jamais fait avec mon ancien macbook! Je ne sais pas si qqn a une solution, mais ça commence à faire bcp!!


----------



## Vigorex (29 Octobre 2008)

Raahhh ça me "dégoute" de voir que des gens qui ont commandé leur MB cette semaine le reçoive quelques jours après! J'ai commandé mon MB sur l'Apple Store (le 2.4 rétro-éclairé) le 19 Octobre et ça n'a toujours pas été expédié!  
Est-ce que vous pensez que c'est normal (j'ai commandé une imprimante/un nano et une housse aussi)

En tout cas je peux plus attendre! :bebe: Surtout depuis qu'une personne de ma classe à reçus le sien.. :rateau:


----------



## NikonosV (29 Octobre 2008)

pour les commandes c'est l'autre topick, ici c'est première impression


----------



## shenrone (29 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'avoir mon MacBook et je suis sur le cul devant un tel produit, mais j'ai déjà eu un truc bizarre et j'aimerais savoir si c'est déjà arrivé à l'un d'entre vous:

Lorsque j'ai fait le premier démarrage, la première chose qui est apparu c'est un message d'erreur me demandant de redémarrer mon Mac...

...le second démarrage s'étant bien effectué, je suis arrivé sur le bureau et là j'ai eu le récap de l'erreur, je l'ai un peu utilisé et je l'ai finalement redémarrer pour vérifier (et nickel)...

Est ce que ce premier démarrage foireux peu être une défaillance qui risque de réapparaitre ou juste un impondérable sans gravité???


----------



## tofskite (30 Octobre 2008)

y a t'il un ventilateur sur cette ordi ...

je fais de mon mieux mais pas encore réussi à l'entendre ...

se doit etre mes oreilles ..Mr Duss 

ou alors la qualité


----------



## tofskite (30 Octobre 2008)

Taminojb a dit:


> On s'éloigne de plus en plus des "petites erreurs sur la chaîne de production" et on se dirige plutôt vers un couac généralisé...
> 
> J'espère vraiment que le miens n'aura pas ce défaut...


faut pas exagérer c'est tres léger la plus part du temps .. il faut vraiment regarder !! 

sinon pour les cas sérieux le sav est pro il v'ont corriger ça jespere...

et n'oublions pas que les forums donne l'avis généralement des gens mécontent et plus rarement  de tous les autres


----------



## jacklucont (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, toujours en pleine hésitation : macbook ou macbook pro, je me pose quelques questions :

Avez vous pu comparer le son du macbook et macbook pro? ca donne quoi?

De combien est la mémoire cache processeur  sur le macbook 2,4ghz ? 3Mo ou 6Mo ?

Il parrait que les écrans des macbook et macbook pro ont une différence de qualité? est-ce flagrant? Qu'est ce qui différe? angle de vue? éclairage plus faible...???

Je n'ai pas encore pu voir de macbook pro d'où mes questions

Merci


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

3 Mo de cache le 2,4 GHz du macbook alu


pour les il parait, chacun ses gouts et ses couleurs, faut juger toi même
perso d'un mbp cd2 (pas vu le new) à macbook alu rien qui saute au yeux comme diff de qualité dans un environnement sans reflet


----------



## Katana29 (30 Octobre 2008)

Pour l'écran du MacBook, le mieux est de te rendre dans un magasin Fnac ou tout autres revendeurs Apple pour comparer. Personnellement, je ne trouve pas l'écran du MacBook si mauvais qu'on peut l'entendre. Chacun ses goûts... Et puis tu peux très bien le compléter avec un écran externe et de bonnes enceintes pour l'usage domestique! 
J'ai opté pour cette solution, c'est pourquoi je garde mes enceintes et mon écran LCD 20 pouces. En espérant t'avoir aider! 


*Mac-alex:* Dis toi, que d'autres attendent bien plus... par exemple pour ma part, je dois encore attendre 2 semaines pour le commander.  Je suis impatient d'avoir la bébête surtout que ça sera mon premier Mac, que je devais en acheter un depuis Septembre et que je lorgnais du côté Mac depuis 2 ans... 

Et puis je crois qu'il parlait de rupture de housse pendant 2 mois, donc t'es bon pour attendre encore 2 mois! Je l'aurais avant toi! love: Joke qui fait peur inside! :rateau


----------



## Goobii (30 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> pour les il parait, chacun ses gouts et ses couleurs, faut juger toi même
> perso d'un mbp cd2 (pas vu le new) à macbook alu rien qui saute au yeux comme diff de qualité dans un environnement sans reflet



Voilà qui doit rassurer ! Moi j'suis passé en APR et je les trouve pas mal ces écrans !!!! Celui du MBP est certes mieux, mais la différence est, je vous rassure, minime ! Moi je viens d'un MBP CD et d'un MB C2D White, y'a pas photos !


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Qui peut me dire quelle est la marque des disques 250Gb dans les MB et MBP.

Dailyplanet


----------



## Goobii (30 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Qui peut me dire quelle est la marque des disques 250Gb dans les MB et MBP.
> 
> Dailyplanet



Il me semble que ce sont des Fujitsu... voir Seagate...


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Il me semble que ce sont des Fujitsu... voir Seagate...


 
Personne n'a encore osé ouvrir la bête ? 

Dailyplanet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Personne n'a encore osé ouvrir la bête ?
> 
> Dailyplanet



Moi je compte ouvrir le mien et remplacer le DD dès réception. Alors si quelqu'un ne le fait pas avant, c'est moi qui te répondrais 

Patience est donc de rigueur...


----------



## Goobii (30 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'vais y claquer un Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min ! Après un tour sur les sites de compratatifs c'est l'un des meilleurs choix ! Et le disque dur du MB d'origine hop, dans un boitier externe !


----------



## jahrom (30 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Personne n'a encore osé ouvrir la bête ?
> 
> Dailyplanet



Toshiba dans le mien


Pas besoin d'ouvrir. Pomme/A propos de ce mac/plus d'infos


----------



## iota (30 Octobre 2008)

Salut.



Taminojb a dit:


> On s'éloigne de plus en plus des "petites erreurs sur la chaîne de production" et on se dirige plutôt vers un couac généralisé...


Ah bon, parce qu'au plus 5 personnes sur ce forum ont un problème alors il est généralisé ?

Cinq machines sur combien de vendues ?
Faut éviter les conclusions hâtives.

@+
iota


----------



## tofskite (30 Octobre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Ah bon, parce qu'au plus 5 personnes sur ce forum ont un problème alors il est généralisé ?
> 
> ...


a merci enfin quelqu'un de raisonné ... car effectivement si cela concerne 5 personnes ( et encore c pas si sur ..)

sur ce forum ... et bien c reelement facheux mais ce n'est pas non plus énorme au regard des quantités produite non ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi j'vais y claquer un Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min ! Après un tour sur les sites de compratatifs c'est l'un des meilleurs choix ! Et le disque dur du MB d'origine hop, dans un boitier externe !


 
As-tu aussi *évaluer le silence* du disque que tu prends ?

je compte moi aussi changer le disque livré avec mon MBP par un nouveau par celui-ci:

Disque 2.5" SATA 320GB - 7200 WESTERN Scorpio Black (16Mb) [WD3200BJKT] 
*avec Capteur de chute, parque les tetes automatiquement.*

Par contre je sais pas s'il est *extrêmement silencieux* !

Dailyplanet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi j'vais y claquer un Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min ! Après un tour sur les sites de compratatifs c'est l'un des meilleurs choix ! Et le disque dur du MB d'origine hop, dans un boitier externe !



Exactement ce que j'allais faire et exactement le même DD


----------



## Taminojb (30 Octobre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Exactement ce que j'allais faire et exactement le même DD



Moi je l'ai déjà reçu de Surcouf! Il attend sur mon bureau, comme un con, que mon macbook traverse la planète a dos de chameau (bah oui, 15 jours, c'est pas l'avion, c'est pas le train, c'est pas à pied non plus, ca doit être à a dos de chameau).


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Exactement ce que j'allais faire et exactement le même DD


 
Sais-tu s'il est très silencieux ? 

Dailyplanet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Sais-tu s'il est très silencieux ?
> 
> Dailyplanet



D'après les tests que j'ai pu lire, il est très silencieux. Justement grâce à la technologie d'enregistrement magnétique perpendiculaire 
Il consomme peu, dissipe très peu de chaleur et pour couronner le tout, il est équipé d'un système de protection du DD qui empêche les têtes de lectures de rayer les plateaux. Tout ça ne t"interessait pas mais c'est bon à savoir


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> D'après les tests que j'ai pu lire, il est très silencieux. Justement grâce à la technologie d'enregistrement magnétique perpendiculaire
> Il consomme peu, dissipe très peu de chaleur et pour couronner le tout, il est équipé d'un système de protection du DD qui empêche les têtes de lectures de rayer les plateaux. Tout ça ne t"interessait pas mais c'est bon à savoir


 
Ben j'men vais l'acheter cet après-midi...comma ça mon MBP (que je vais chercher demain matin) sera tout content 

Dailyplanet


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Qui peut me dire quelle est la marque des disques 250Gb dans les MB et MBP.
> 
> Dailyplanet


Hello
dans le mien dans le macbook alu de 2,4 GHz
c'est un dd 250 Go Fujitsu

je le trouve rapide d'ailleurs que je serais curieux si un 320 Go de 7200 marquerait la différence


sur des benchmarks sur le net, j'avais entendu parler de bcp de bien de certains model fulitsu mais je ne sais plus la référence



Dailyplanet a dit:


> Personne n'a encore osé ouvrir la bête ?
> 
> Dailyplanet


pomme info donne la marque et la référence


----------



## neox59 (30 Octobre 2008)

Ah bon un Fujitsu. Moi c'est un Toshiba 250Go . Sur un Macbook 2.4ghz.


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi j'vais y claquer un Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min ! Après un tour sur les sites de compratatifs c'est l'un des meilleurs choix ! Et le disque dur du MB d'origine hop, dans un boitier externe !


moi aussi tenté par ça
d'ailleurs il a bcp de succes ce disque qu'il ne resta pas longtemps en stock
à moins de 90 euros ca se comprend


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> moi aussi tenté par ça
> d'ailleurs il a bcp de succes ce disque qu'il ne resta pas longtemps en stock
> à moins de 90 euros ca se comprend


 
Pour moi c'est commandé . Je vais le chercher demain avec mon MBP . 
juste en passant, pour tester les pixels morts sur le MBP je peux utiliser quel programme...à part mes yeux :rateau:.

Dailyplanet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Un petit soft qui permet de changer la couleurs de l'ecran a la recherche de pixels morts et tout ca, juste en bougeant la souris

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7669


----------



## Dailyplanet (30 Octobre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Un petit soft qui permet de changer la couleurs de l'ecran a la recherche de pixels morts et tout ca, juste en bougeant la souris
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7669


 
Merci .
Une fois passé ce test, je serai un homme heureux . Et vive ce week-end, moi et... ma bête.

Dailyplanet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Merci .
> Une fois passé ce test, je serai un homme heureux . Et vive ce week-end, moi et... ma bête.
> 
> Dailyplanet



T'en as de la chance, moi je viens de payer ma commande il y a quelques minutes par virement bancaire. Encore un peu de patience pour moi


----------



## rakam47 (30 Octobre 2008)

Tout ce que vous dites est fort tantan, j'ai bien envie de switchée avec un Macbook alu !!!


----------



## jacklucont (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, en effet, le mieux et que j'aille voir les deux !

Une question peut etre mal placée mais je me permet de la poser quand même, ce sera juste un leger hors sujet :

Apple on campus est-il valable dans les les apple premium reseller ? Quels justificatifs apporter lors de l'achat? Merci de votre reponse.


----------



## oligo (30 Octobre 2008)

Beuh??? Moi aussi j'ai un Toshiba sur mon mb 2.4... Y vient d'où ton Fujitsu??


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

il vient de mon macbook alu 2,4  (acheté à la Fnac)

on m'a demandé un xbench sur un autre forum, j'en profite pour poster le résultat ici en même temps

vu que vous n'avez pas le même faite péter un xbench pour voir



```
Results    132.54    
    System Info        
        Xbench Version        1.3
        System Version        10.5.5 (9F2114)
        Physical RAM        2048 MB
        Model        MacBook5,1
        Drive Type        FUJITSU MHZ2250BH FFS G1
    CPU Test    140.89    
        GCD Loop    244.96    12.91 Mops/sec
        Floating Point Basic    118.94    2.83 Gflop/sec
        vecLib FFT    97.45    3.21 Gflop/sec
        Floating Point Library    177.35    30.88 Mops/sec
    Thread Test    258.76    
        Computation    389.42    7.89 Mops/sec, 4 threads
        Lock Contention    193.75    8.34 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
    Memory Test    175.62    
        System    195.07    
            Allocate    226.88    833.17 Kalloc/sec
            Fill    166.59    8099.99 MB/sec
            Copy    201.25    4156.78 MB/sec
        Stream    159.70    
            Copy    153.06    3161.49 MB/sec
            Scale    153.45    3170.22 MB/sec
            Add    167.33    3564.50 MB/sec
            Triad    166.08    3552.93 MB/sec
    Quartz Graphics Test    169.91    
        Line    158.83    10.57 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
        Rectangle    204.73    61.12 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
        Circle    166.23    13.55 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
        Bezier    161.88    4.08 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
        Text    165.20    10.33 Kchars/sec
    OpenGL Graphics Test    164.89    
        Spinning Squares    164.89    209.18 frames/sec
    User Interface Test    263.73    
        Elements    263.73    1.21 Krefresh/sec
    Disk Test    48.98    
        Sequential    63.01    
            Uncached Write    97.10    59.62 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Write    95.42    53.99 MB/sec [256K blocks]
            Uncached Read    30.31    8.87 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Read    103.00    51.77 MB/sec [256K blocks]
        Random    40.06    
            Uncached Write    15.49    1.64 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Write    92.57    29.64 MB/sec [256K blocks]
            Uncached Read    66.18    0.47 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Read    106.67    19.79 MB/sec [256K blocks]
```


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Ca y est j'ai acheté mon premier mac tout à l'heure, le dernier en stock chez la fnac cannes, il n'y en avait plus nul part, enfin bref ...
Macbook alu 2.4ghz une pure merveille, que du bohneur :love:

Je vous donnerai mes impressions un peu plus tard ...


----------



## neox59 (30 Octobre 2008)

Voila mon Xbench, inférieur à celui de NikonosV : 

Results    131.21    
    System Info        
        Xbench Version        1.3
        System Version        10.5.5 (9F2114)
        Physical RAM        2048 MB
        Model        MacBook5,1
        Drive Type        TOSHIBA MK2553GSX
    CPU Test    140.70    
        GCD Loop    251.72    13.27 Mops/sec
        Floating Point Basic    116.83    2.78 Gflop/sec
        vecLib FFT    99.11    3.27 Gflop/sec
        Floating Point Library    172.20    29.99 Mops/sec
    Thread Test    325.63    
        Computation    447.34    9.06 Mops/sec, 4 threads
        Lock Contention    255.98    11.01 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
    Memory Test    176.19    
        System    199.58    
            Allocate    239.24    878.56 Kalloc/sec
            Fill    170.34    8282.28 MB/sec
            Copy    200.77    4146.75 MB/sec
        Stream    157.71    
            Copy    152.25    3144.60 MB/sec
            Scale    149.34    3085.25 MB/sec
            Add    165.96    3535.39 MB/sec
            Triad    164.64    3522.16 MB/sec
    Quartz Graphics Test    169.39    
        Line    159.09    10.59 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
        Rectangle    201.75    60.23 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
        Circle    165.43    13.49 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
        Bezier    161.51    4.07 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
        Text    165.57    10.36 Kchars/sec
    OpenGL Graphics Test    146.39    
        Spinning Squares    146.39    185.71 frames/sec
    User Interface Test    275.63    
        Elements    275.63    1.26 Krefresh/sec
    Disk Test    47.32    
        Sequential    80.85    
            Uncached Write    100.56    61.74 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Write    79.65    45.07 MB/sec [256K blocks]
            Uncached Read    56.35    16.49 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Read    108.32    54.44 MB/sec [256K blocks]
        Random    33.44    
            Uncached Write    11.85    1.25 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Write    85.01    27.21 MB/sec [256K blocks]
            Uncached Read    68.11    0.48 MB/sec [4K blocks]
            Uncached Read    114.02    21.16 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## F@bi1 (30 Octobre 2008)

Voici un petit lien sympa pour le deballage de mon MacBook

http://www.itake.org/itake/Informatique/Entrées/2008/10/28_Test_Nouveau_MacBook.html


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

neox59 :

merci, il ne faut pas prendre pour argent comptant les petites différences
tu verras si tu relances plusieurs fois y aura des petites différences

pour le disque, le Fujistsu semble meilleurs en accès aléatoire et le toshiba en acces sequentiel


----------



## PrestigeP (30 Octobre 2008)

Je reviens à mon pb de safari! est ce qqn voit une différence sur le nouveau macbook qd il est sur safari quand il utilise les deux doigts sur le trackpad pour faire défiler vers le bas ou qd il utilise la manière classique (faire descendre la barre côté droit de safari). J'ai toujours une espèce de vague qd j utilise la manière classique et j'hésite à le ramener à la fnac demain pour l'échanger, parce que ça fait vraiment mal aux yeux!


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

si qq connait une boutique sur Paris - RP ou il y a en stock le seagate momentus 7200.3 320 Go, je suis preneur, merci
chez macway, j'ai demandé d'être averti des qu'il y a du stock, à mongallet / surcouf rien ...


----------



## NikonosV (30 Octobre 2008)

PrestigeP a dit:


> Je reviens à mon pb de safari! est ce qqn voit une différence sur le nouveau macbook qd il est sur safari quand il utilise les deux doigts sur le trackpad pour faire défiler vers le bas ou qd il utilise la manière classique (faire descendre la barre côté droit de safari). J'ai toujours une espèce de vague qd j utilise la manière classique et j'hésite à le ramener à la fnac demain pour l'échanger, parce que ça fait vraiment mal aux yeux!



moi je ne vois rien ni au paddle ni avec la souris pourtant ma mx revolution en roue libre est bcp plus rapide au scroll !


----------



## chfab (30 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> si qq connait une boutique sur Paris - RP ou il y a en stock le seagate momentus 7200.3 320 Go, je suis preneur, merci
> chez macway, j'ai demandé d'être averti des qu'il y a du stock, à mongallet / surcouf rien ...



voila:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12...tus-72003-sata-25-7200t-16mo-st9320421as.html


----------



## bedrock07 (31 Octobre 2008)

> Par contre, je ressens nettement les angles inférieurs de la coque alu sur les avant-bras, la faute aux angles, qui ont des arêtes vives et non arrondies. Je pense que ça sera un point un peu pénible à la longue. Sur l'Air, ça ne m'avait pas gêné car il est ultra-plat, mais là, c'est autre chose !



Voila 1 semaine que j'utilise mon nouveau MB 2,4 Ghz et je le trouve excellent sur de nombreux points.

Mais c'est vrai que ces angles aux arêtes vives sont pénibles après plusieurs heures d'utilisation.

Quelqu'un aurez-t-il un 'truc' pour couvrir cette arêtes avant que je ne sorte ma ponceuse...

Je le repète qd même pour ceux qui hésitent encore à switcher, ce léger pb ne me fais absolument pas regretter mon achat!!!


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> si qq connait une boutique sur Paris - RP ou il y a en stock le seagate momentus 7200.3 320 Go, je suis preneur, merci
> chez macway, j'ai demandé d'être averti des qu'il y a du stock, à mongallet / surcouf rien ...





chfab a dit:


> voila:
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/12...tus-72003-sata-25-7200t-16mo-st9320421as.html


regardes le début de ma dernière phrase


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Voila 1 semaine que j'utilise mon nouveau MB 2,4 Ghz et je le trouve excellent sur de nombreux points.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que ces angles aux arêtes vives sont pénibles après plusieurs heures d'utilisation.
> 
> ...


faut regler ton siège plus haut, t'écraseras moins avec les poignets 

pas de pb d'arrête pour moi


----------



## jahrom (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> faut regler ton siège plus haut, t'écraseras moins avec les poignets
> 
> pas de pb d'arrête pour moi




Moi non plus, à mon avis c'est plus un problème de poignets qu'autre chose


----------



## chfab (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> regardes le début de ma dernière phrase



Si tu avais suivi le lien, tu aurais vu en bas de la page un autre lien 'nos magasins':
http://www.macway.com/fr/contact_us.php

Magasin de PARIS

39, rue La Fayette 
75009 Paris 

Métro : Le Peletier 
(5 min de l'opéra) 

Tél : 0890 809 309 (0,15 /minute) 
Fax : 0890 809 109 (0,15 /minute) 

Horaires d'ouverture: 
Lundi-Vendredi 10-19h 

Voila.


----------



## chfab (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> faut regler ton siège plus haut, t'écraseras moins avec les poignets
> 
> pas de pb d'arrête pour moi



Autre solution: opter pour le clavier sans fil


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

chfab a dit:


> Si tu avais suivi le lien, tu aurais vu en bas de la page un autre lien 'nos magasins':
> http://www.macway.com/fr/contact_us.php
> 
> Magasin de PARIS
> ...


t'as pas lu mon message en entier ...
je demande DISPO à Paris-RP

je suis client macway depuis des lustres
ca ne sert à rien de demander un produit quand il est en rupture de stock, si je vais là-bas c'est pour acheter pas pour faire coucou ...

en plus,j'ai dit dans mon message que 
j'avais demandé d'être notifié par mail quand macway aura le produit en stock ...

donc à moins que tu bosses pour macway, je ne comprends pas pourquoi t'arrêtes pas de me balancer macway alors qu'ils n'ont pas de stock et que je cherche un endroit ou il est dispo...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2008)

:modo:  merci de très vite recentré le sujet, il y a déjà un sujet ram :modo:


----------



## bedrock07 (31 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Moi non plus, à mon avis c''est plus un problème de poignets qu'autre chose





> faut regler ton siège plus haut, t'écraseras moins avec les poignets
> 
> pas de pb d'arrête pour moi



Le pb c'est que le soir j'utilise mon MB tranquillement assis sur mon canapé ou mon lit qui n'est pas réglable en hauteur, et vous savez ce qui se passe dans un canap'sou un lit, et bien on s'enfonce...

Mais je vais peut être en changer, ça me couteras moins cher que des nouveaux poignets


----------



## jahrom (31 Octobre 2008)

bedrock07 a dit:


> Le pb c'est que le soir j'utilise mon MB tranquillement assis sur mon canapé ou mon lit qui n'est pas réglable en hauteur, et vous savez ce qui se passe dans un canap'sou un lit, et bien on s'enfonce...
> 
> Mais je vais peut être en changer, ça me couteras moins cher que des nouveaux poignets



Moi aussi à 80 % j'utilise le macbook dans mon lit ou mon canapé. Mais comme ils sont neufs je ne m'enfonce pas 



PrestigeP a dit:


> Je reviens à mon pb de safari! est ce qqn voit une différence sur le nouveau macbook qd il est sur safari quand il utilise les deux doigts sur le trackpad pour faire défiler vers le bas ou qd il utilise la manière classique (faire descendre la barre côté droit de safari). J'ai toujours une espèce de vague qd j utilise la manière classique et j'hésite à le ramener à la fnac demain pour l'échanger, parce que ça fait vraiment mal aux yeux!




J'ai malheureusement l'impression que ton problème est plus grave. De mon coté le soucis d'affichage ne s'est pas encore représenté. Essai de réinstaller complètement ton système en formatant le disque et vois si cela améliore la situation. Dans le cas contraire, SAV.


----------



## Dailyplanet (31 Octobre 2008)

YES...  mon tout nouveau MacBook Alu et son nouveau disque Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min sont dans ma voiture...ils m'attendent !

Donc ce week-end j'ai du boulot 

De quoi dois-je faire gaffe pour ne pas me planter lors du changement de disque (au niveau software) ?

Dailyplanet


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> YES...  mon tout nouveau MacBook Alu et son nouveau disque Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min sont dans ma voiture...ils m'attendent !
> 
> Donc ce week-end j'ai du boulot
> 
> ...



Un petit clone devrait suffir mais étant donné qu'il n'y a pas de firewire pour le faire via un DD externe, changement DD sans même allumé puis réinstalle à partir du DVD de restauration. Comme ça, tout nickel je pense


----------



## Dailyplanet (31 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> YES...  mon tout nouveau MacBook Alu et son nouveau disque Seagate Momentus 7200.3 320 Go à 7200 tr/min sont dans ma voiture...ils m'attendent !


 
'tain...je sort le disque de ma voiture et platsh...il tombe parterre


----------



## chupastar (31 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> 'tain...je sort le disque de ma voiture et platsh...il tombe parterre



Pals cool ça!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> 'tain...je sort le disque de ma voiture et platsh...il tombe parterre



oops. j'espere que ton disque etait dans une boite ou que quelque chose le protegeait!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour bonjour,

Me voici vendredi ! (bon vous aussi) en compagnie de mon nouveau macbook :love::love::love: 2,4GHz 

1ères impressions : 

- Je l'ai payé 1320 ce qui fait du bien 
- Il est beau
- Il est en alu :love:
- Il n'a pas de pixels HS 
- Il a les touches de traviolles (mais bon.... qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout.... sauf pour les puristes. Quand j'aurais écris ma thèse la dessus il va se tenir droit )
- Je le trouve plus sympa lorsqu'on le prend en main que son petit frère.

- Le trackpad : drôle de sensation ! j'ai les doigts un peu moite et le fait d'avoir du verre sous la main ne facilite pas le trajet des doigts ! J'ai essayé les rotations multi doigts mmm c'est bon 
Je trouve étrange de n'avoir plus de boutons, moi qui cliquait gauche vers la droite du trackpad, je vais devoir me ré habituer . J'attends quelques jours d'entrainement avant de me prononcer sur le couple trackpad clavier  le temps de tester.

- Le silence : comme toujours, le bruit lorsque l'on utilise le superdrive, lorsque l'on sort de veille... mais rien d'extraordinaire ! même moins bruyant que le core duo que j'ai sous la main 

- L'écran : ben du LED, rien à redire, brillant et tout et tout. J'ai essayé le rétroéclairage et.... ça marche 

Sinon j'ai mis le tout sous chargeur donc pour le test batterie, on verra plus tard. J'installe bootcamp et XP  (faut bien travailler des fois) 

... et le reste de mon après midi va être consacré à l'installation de mes pitites préférences  et à tester la bêbête 


Pour info : je passe du macbook 1,83GHz core duo, au 2,4GHz 


@ bientôt
pharmacos


----------



## kumik (31 Octobre 2008)

le mien a été commandé au téléphone directement à Dublin , macbook alu 2,4ghz avec 4 gig de ram pour 1300 euros merci à ma boss et son compte vip apple . encore un peu de patience.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

kumik a dit:


> le mien a été commandé au téléphone directement à Dublin , macbook alu 2,4ghz avec 4 gig de ram pour 1300 euros merci à ma boss et son compte vip apple . encore un peu de patience.



Ah la veine 
J'ai quand même profité de l'AOC et payé le MB 2.4ghz + 4Go pour un peu moins de 1450 mais 1300 pour la même chose, ca fait mal


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> - Je l'ai payé 1320 ce qui fait du bien



Offre AOC ? D'ailleurs est elle à durée indéterminée ?


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Octobre 2008)

ET BIEN ! Le macbook m'annonce 5:00 d'autonomie, j'ai le bluetooth coupé et j'ai la luminosité à moitié 

S'il tiens ses promesses on va bien s'entendre tous les 2 




odré a dit:


> Offre AOC ? D'ailleurs est elle à durée indéterminée ?



Non je l'ai acheté au nouvel APR de clermont ferrand ! J'ai commandé le jour de l'ouverture, j'ai donc eu les 10% de réduc et 2% de plus étant étudiant :love::love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Offre AOC ? D'ailleurs est elle à durée indéterminée ?



Si t'es étudiant à vie, alors oui


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que ce click est particulièrement désagréable.... mais bon... on fera avec 


J'ai mon core duo qui s'emballe à côté  je peux toujours pas vous dire s'il y a des ventilos dans ce nouveau macbook 

edit : et le cadre noir fait que j'ai l'impression que l'écran est plus petit... mais quand on a les 2 à côté fermé, l'alu a vraiment l'air plus petit 

edit 2 : l'usb.... ça va moins vite que le firewire.....
edit 3 : même temps en usb qu'en firewire pour faire la copie et restaurer la copie


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous


Je viens de recevoir la bete " Macbook 2,4 "
Sitot déballé, je me suis haté de voir le socle de la batterie et bien pas de pot
j'ai un defaut de fabrication a savoir glisser le doigt le long de la becane au dos, arrivé au niveau de la batterie sur les 2 coin exterieur de la machine j'ai une butée.
Le capot de la batterie est surelevé légèrement. Je dis bien légèrement

Pas de pot j'en ai vu un en démo, il n'y a pas ce probleme
Je ne le renverrai pas malgré tout du moins pour le moment.

Cela n'est pas vraiment génant si ce n'est pshychologiquement de le savoir Grrrrr


Sinon a part cela, la bécane a l'air pas mal du tout
Le clavier est très agréable.
Ha si le SONNNNN ( d'la ballll ) 

L'ecran bien
Il ne reste plus qu'a tester des softs like CS3 et CS4 pour voir si cela tient tout de même la route pour de la prod nomade .....


Je suis content de l'investissement.
Très bo joujou.


----------



## PrestigeP (31 Octobre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> J'ai malheureusement l'impression que ton problème est plus grave. De mon coté le soucis d'affichage ne s'est pas encore représenté. Essai de réinstaller complètement ton système en formatant le disque et vois si cela améliore la situation. Dans le cas contraire, SAV.



Je me suis enfin décidé à le ramener ce matin! le vendeur en voyant ça a l air surpris et me dit on va regarder sur d'autres! Et c'est là qu'on s'est rendu compte que ça le faisait aussi bien sur le nouveau macbook que sur le nouveau macbook pro! Je sais pas si c'est parce que tout le monde se sert du paddle et que du coup personne ne l'a remarqué!
Il me l'a quand même échangé à cause du problème du wifi qui sautait, et pour le surf sur safari je vais bien finir par m'y faire!


----------



## Ukhy (31 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le mien (MacBook 2.4Ghz) depuis maintenant une dizaine de jours et je trouve que le lecteur superdrive est assez bruyant en fonctionnement ce qui est très dommage car sinon l'ordi est ultra silencieux. Quand on insert un cd ou dvd dans le lecteur, il fait aussi des bruits qui ferait penser qu'on a entre les mains un pc bas de gamme. Avez vous aussi remarquer cela avec le votre?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

Ukhy a dit:


> J'ai le mien (MacBook 2.4Ghz) depuis maintenant une dizaine de jours et je trouve que le lecteur superdrive est assez bruyant en fonctionnement ce qui est très dommage car sinon l'ordi est ultra silencieux. Quand on insert un cd ou dvd dans le lecteur, il fait aussi des bruits qui ferait penser qu'on a entre les mains un pc bas de gamme. Avez vous aussi remarquer cela avec le votre?



Ce problème était aussi présent dans l'ancienne gamme de MacBook. Ils ont pas dû changer les lecteurs optiques pour la nouvelle gamme.


----------



## Philouke (31 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je viens également de faire un petit test de mon nouveau Macbook : Voici le lien

N'hésitez pas à donner votre avis


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Offre AOC ? D'ailleurs est elle à durée indéterminée ?



des macbook alu Appellation d'Origine Contrôlée


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

pour ceux qui veulent booster le macbook alu
j'ai ramé pour en trouver un mais y en a encore en stock ici :

http://www.grosbill.com/4-seagate_m...16_mo_sata_ii-80242-informatique-serial_ata_2

SEAGATE Momentus 7200.3 - 2.5 pouces - 320 Go - 7200 tours/min - 16 Mo - SATA II


----------



## rakam47 (31 Octobre 2008)

Je vous voit tous changer vos DD pourquoi ?

Merci


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2008)

:modo: on recentre le sujet très vite:modo:


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

le bench avec le disque d'origine Fujitsu

http://forums.macg.co/4880732-post553.html


voila le xbench arpès avoir remplacé le disque d'origine par un momentus 7200.3 qui est un 320 Go 7200 tr 16 Mo de cache


```
Results	183.55	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.3
		System Version		10.5.5 (9F2114)
		Physical RAM		2048 MB
		Model		MacBook5,1
		Drive Type		ST9320421AS
	CPU Test	144.30	
		GCD Loop	248.72	13.11 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	125.82	2.99 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	100.23	3.31 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	173.20	30.16 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	267.66	
		Computation	400.40	8.11 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	201.02	8.65 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	176.11	
		System	199.64	
			Allocate	245.95	903.19 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	167.61	8149.75 MB/sec
			Copy	200.20	4135.02 MB/sec
		Stream	157.54	
			Copy	150.55	3109.48 MB/sec
			Scale	150.01	3099.22 MB/sec
			Add	167.38	3565.57 MB/sec
			Triad	163.73	3502.67 MB/sec
	Quartz Graphics Test	169.84	
		Line	157.64	10.50 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	203.55	60.77 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	165.96	13.53 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	163.85	4.13 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	165.18	10.33 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	142.70	
		Spinning Squares	142.70	181.02 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	299.76	
		Elements	299.76	1.38 Krefresh/sec
	Disk Test	46.93	
		Sequential	118.03	
			Uncached Write	139.06	85.38 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	134.07	75.86 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	77.07	22.55 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	159.64	80.24 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	29.29	
			Uncached Write	8.97	0.95 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	140.98	45.13 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	89.42	0.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	146.73	27.23 MB/sec [256K blocks]
```


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> :modo: on recentre le sujet très vite:modo:



pourquoi y a pas de DD dans ton macbbok alu

on peut donner ses impressions sur le DD qui fait parti du macbook alu ...


si c'est pour dire il est beau mon macbook il a les touches de travers, mais ça déchire ça limite l'intérêt du topick ...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2008)

on ne parle d'upgrade dans ce sujet  mais des impressions a la réception


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> pourquoi y a pas de DD dans ton macbbok alu
> 
> on peut donner ses impressions sur le DD qui fait parti du macbook alu ...
> 
> ...




Héhéhé moi aussi j'ai les touches de travers  héhéhé tu vas te faire tuer par mackieeee


----------



## flotow (31 Octobre 2008)

a titre d'info (bah ouais, j'ai pas de machine) et meme si je suis HS (désolé mackie ) la X1600 fait les meme benchs (a peu de chose pres, vraiment ) que ceux que macbidouille avait posté il y a quelques jours pour le 9400 

il me reste pour me consoler a me dire que ATI fait de meilleurs drivers que NVidia?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> pourquoi y a pas de DD dans ton macbbok alu
> 
> on peut donner ses impressions sur le DD qui fait parti du macbook alu ...
> 
> ...



merci Niko,... je cherchais les mots pour le dire, et c'est bien que tu l'ai dit avant moi ... :hein:


----------



## NikonosV (31 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> on ne parle d'upgrade dans ce sujet  mais des impressions a la réception



moi j'avais un Fujitsu d'origine pas un Toshiba, nah 

j'ai pas le souvenir que t'ais dit quel disque tu avais  d'ailleurs


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> moi j'avais un Fujitsu d'origine pas un Toshiba, nah
> 
> j'ai pas le souvenir que t'ais dit quel disque tu avais  d'ailleurs



fujitsu


----------



## fredintosh (31 Octobre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> fujitsu



A tes souhaits. 

(------> je sors) :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de regarder un épisode d'une série, en streaming sous safari :

PAS UN BRUIT ! Je me demande vraiment s'ils n'ont pas oublié les ventilos 

Non franchement chapeau  sous mon macbook core duo il m'était impossible de regarder du streaming (youtube et al.) sans avoir le ventilo à la fin de la première minute 



Rien que pour ça je dis chapeau


----------



## oligo (1 Novembre 2008)

Bon.... Ce n'est plus une première impression, mais après une semaine d'utilisation, j'en suis vraiment ravi!
J'ai jamais vu une batterie tenir aussi longtemps que ce MacBook! Je l'utilise tous les jours, et la batterie tiens vraiment les 5h promises, mode wifi en surf sur le net et écran à 50% ou même moins... là, Châpeau bas Apple, promesse tenue...
J'ai encore JAMAIS entendu les ventilos, même en regardant des teasers full HD...
Voilà voilà!!


----------



## Cleveland (1 Novembre 2008)

L'écran a 50 % tu t'éclates pas les yeux ?


----------



## Chtu (1 Novembre 2008)

Une semaine avec le MacBook aussi. 
L'écran brillant peut s'évérer être problématique dans certaines situations (comme dans une classe de cours si on est juste en dessous du néon). La luminosité de l'écran poussée au delà de la moitier, ça nique les yeux aussi.


----------



## oligo (1 Novembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> L'écran a 50 % tu t'éclates pas les yeux ?


Non non ça va, je survis! je te promets!!


----------



## Ukhy (1 Novembre 2008)

hier, j'ai fait l'encodage d'une vidéo et c'était la première fois que j'entendai le ventilo tourner et dans ces conditions la batterie est descendu en flèche.


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

Khyu?  (Ukhy...)

ok, je sors 

p.s: quand tu dis 'descendue en fleche' c'est quoi? 2h30 depuis une charge complete? 3h? 1h?


----------



## NikonosV (1 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> fujitsu



 je croyais être le seul


----------



## NikonosV (1 Novembre 2008)

jacklucont a dit:


> Bonjour, toujours en pleine hésitation : macbook ou macbook pro, je me pose quelques questions :
> 
> Avez vous pu comparer le son du macbook et macbook pro? ca donne quoi?
> 
> ...



pour l'écran si ça se voyait à peine ou difficilement en usage surf / bureautique

en regardant un dvd ça se remarque vite que ca noirci si on change d'angle, par exemple incliner le dossier du fauteuil

là on voit clairement la supériorité le l'écran du macboo pro (je sors de 2 ans avec un mbp sans utiliser d'écran externe)

d'ailleurs sur le site qui parlait de la qualité inférieur de l'écran, il avait choisi une image de film pour illustrer ça


----------



## NikonosV (1 Novembre 2008)

pour illustrer le pb d'écran avec les fims, ça c'est parlant
faut être bien en face du macbook allu pour ne pas avoir de zones noir
donc ceux qui pensait se balancer dans leur fauteuil en regardant un film pour ne pas se voir dans le mirroir, c'est raté 









si on est bien devant y a aucun pb par contre

pour ceux qui avait un lcd la puissance des écrans led est appréciable avec la macbook alu, les blancs reste blanc sans baisser le store de la baie vitrée

comparé en même temps aujourd'hui les blancs sont palot pour le mbp cd1 dans les mêmes conditions


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> pour illustrer le pb d'écran avec les fims, ça c'est parlant
> faut être bien en face du macbook allu pour ne pas avoir de zones noir
> donc ceux qui pensait se balancer dans leur fauteuil en regardant un film pour ne pas se voir dans le mirroir, c'est raté
> 
> si on est bien devant y a aucun pb par contre



C'est pas nouveau, c'était déjà pareil avec les MacBook Blanc. Apple fait des économie sur les écran des MacBooks et c'est pas nouveau que les écrans des MacBook Air et MacBook Pro sont meilleurs que ceux des MacBooks... Le prix n'est pas le même non plus.


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

Après une demi semaine d'utilisation, je dois dire que je suis toujours aussi conquis par ce MacBook.

Je trouve que c'est le meilleur portable 12-13", qu'Apple ai jamais fait. Meilleur que tous les iBooks et que les anciens MacBooks. Enfin, sauf pour l'absence de Firewire évidement.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Après une demi semaine d'utilisation, je dois dire que je suis toujours aussi conquis par ce MacBook.
> 
> Je trouve que c'est le meilleur portable 12-13", qu'Apple ai jamais fait. Meilleur que tous les iBooks et que les anciens MacBooks. Enfin, sauf pour l'absence de Firewire évidement.



C'est vrai que versus mon ex powerbook 12" il déchire pas mal....


(bon il m'annonce 2:43 en autonomie alors qu'il est lancé depuis 25 minutes avec : luminosité moyenne, wifi, itunes, skype, adium, safari & mail. J'ai passé 10 minutes sur skype, ça doit jouer !)


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

Pour l'écran, quand on est en face, les noirs, les blancs, les couleurs sont comment ? 
bonne, réaliste, juste, mauvaise, naturel ...


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour l'écran, quand on est en face, les noirs, les blancs, les couleurs sont comment ?
> bonne, réaliste, juste, mauvaise, naturel ...



Je ne connais rien en couleur.... tout ce que je vois, c'est qu'elle diffère de mon ex macbook


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je ne connais rien en couleur.... tout ce que je vois, c'est qu'elle diffère de mon ex macbook


 
En mal ou en Bien ? 

Sur une photo de personne la peau est comment ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> En mal ou en Bien ?
> 
> Sur une photo de personne la peau est comment ?



Non franchement je peux pas te dire, désolé. Attend qu'un spécialiste des couleurs passe dans le coin


----------



## NikonosV (1 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour l'écran, quand on est en face, les noirs, les blancs, les couleurs sont comment ?
> bonne, réaliste, juste, mauvaise, naturel ...



dans mon post précédent y a pourtant la réponse, faut lire les messages en entier ...

je cite  : "si on est bien devant y a aucun pb par contre"


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> dans mon post précédent y a pourtant la réponse, faut lire les messages en entier ...
> 
> je cite : "si on est bien devant y a aucun pb par contre"


 
Tu parle juste des blancs ! Et pas des noirs et des couleur ?


Les avis sont très différents d'un site à un autre, d'une personne à une autre.


----------



## NikonosV (1 Novembre 2008)

mon message : il est où ???



Nitiel a dit:


> Tu parle juste des blancs ! Et pas des noirs et des couleur ?
> 
> 
> Les avis sont très différents d'un site à un autre, d'une personne à une autre.



vu comment tu interprètes ce qui est écrit pas étonnant que tu trouves autant d'avis différents

"si on est bien devant y a aucun pb par contre"
ça englobe l'image complète si j'avais un truc à reprocher quand on est en face de l'écran je l'aurais dit
à part les reflets possibles suivant les conditions, pas de defaut

Apple fourni avec le macbook alu un bon profil pour l'écran, les couleurs sont justes, y a pas de pb de dominante

un ecran ça se calibre pour son environnement, si tu le calibres avec une bonne sonde tu remarqueras que les couleurs du macbook alu ont peu changer avant / après calibration

le seul truc que la calibration va surtout améliorer c'est le gamma

donc pas de pb de noir, de blanc ou de couleur si tu es en face

quand on parle d'un pb dans une situation donnée, ça correspond à une situation
il ne faut pas généraliser avec d'autre situation ou d'autres usage

quand tu regardes ton macbook alu en face et quand tu regardes ton macbook alu en te balançant dans un fauteuil, ce sont 2 situations différentes

la dalle a seulement un angle de vison réduit un defaut SI on ne regarde pas l'écran en face


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Je suis avec mon macbook sur le genoux et une lampe allumée derrière moi !

Je constate que la luminosité de mon écran s'adapte en fonction de mon inclinaison (oui je suis dans un fauteuil en cuir  inclinable)

La classe


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> mon message : il est où ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok merci pour la calibration je ne fais pas de la photo professionnel donc acheter une sonde pour linstant je nai pas trop les moyens. Je voulais juste savoir si la qualité de lécran était bonne et quand on regarde un film si les bandes noires sont noires et non grise.
Et comparé au macbook air en face dans les mêmes conditions, ils font jeux égale ou le macbook est inferieur ?


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

oui, comme sur le macbook pro, et comme sur le macbook air
sauf que maintenant, la sonde de luminosité, est a coté de la camera, et il n'y en a plus qu'une alors qu'avant, il y en avait deux (une dans chaque haut-parleur) ce qui permettait de savoir si c'etait un 'vrai sombre' ou alors un 'faux sombre' (par ex. une feuille sur l'un des HP et pas l'autre)
Tout ca pour dire que le capteur est beaucoup plus sensible et finalement trop (je trouve) (j'avais essayé ce capteur sur le MBA )


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, comme sur le macbook pro, et comme sur le macbook air
> sauf que maintenant, la sonde de luminosité, est a coté de la camera, et il n'y en a plus qu'une alors qu'avant, il y en avait deux (une dans chaque haut-parleur) ce qui permettait de savoir si c'etait un 'vrai sombre' ou alors un 'faux sombre' (par ex. une feuille sur l'un des HP et pas l'autre)
> Tout ca pour dire que le capteur est beaucoup plus sensible et finalement trop (je trouve) (j'avais essayé ce capteur sur le MBA )



Pas faux, mais c'est quand même classe 


ps : je vais devenir dealer de câble firewire


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Bon ça fait 2 fois qu'il me met en veille profonde et non en veille lorsque ma batterie arrive à 0% !
C'est une nouveauté des macbook alu ??

Si quelqu'un à une solution ou un commentaire, enjoy


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon ça fait 2 fois qu'il me met en veille profonde et non en veille lorsque ma batterie arrive à 0% !
> C'est une nouveauté des macbook alu ??
> 
> Si quelqu'un à une solution ou un commentaire, enjoy



C'est normal il me semble. Il se met en veille profonde afin que si la petite quantité d'energie restante venait à s'épuiser, tu pourrais ou changer ta batterie ou brancher sur secteur ton ordinateur afin que tu puisses retrouver ton travail en état lors de la sortie de veille.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> C'est normal il me semble. Il se met en veille profonde afin que si la petite quantité d'energie restante venait à s'épuiser, tu pourrais ou changer ta batterie ou brancher sur secteur ton ordinateur afin que tu puisses retrouver ton travail en état lors de la sortie de veille.



Oui mais sur mon macbook blanc core duo première génération que j'ai encore à côté de moi, lorsqu'il arrive à 0% il se met en veille, et lorsque je branche l'alimentation et que j'appuie sur une touche : hop il est opérationnel ! 

C'est bizarre tout de même !


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Mmm... Sur mon MB blanc, j'ai déjà eu des retours en mise en veille profonde lorsque la batterie était vide. En fait ça m'est arrivé quand il y avait encore un petit peu de batterie et que je refermais l'écran pour un long moment, toute la nuit par exemple, le matin j'ouvrais mon MB et là il sortait d'une mise en veille profonde. Je pense que c'est parce qu'il n'y avait vraiment plus de batterie... Mais je n'ai jamais laissé mon MB jusqu'à 0 pour voir ce que ça faisait.
Ta mise en veille marche normalement lorsque tu fermes l'écran de l'ordinateur mais qu'il reste de la batterie ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Ta mise en veille marche normalement lorsque tu fermes l'écran de l'ordinateur mais qu'il reste de la batterie ?




Oui au poil !

ps : j'ai désactivé "utilisé la mémoire virtuelle sécurisée" ça sert à quelque chose à par "crypter" la ram ?


----------



## chupastar (1 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui au poil !
> 
> ps : j'ai désactivé "utilisé la mémoire virtuelle sécurisée" ça sert à quelque chose à par "crypter" la ram ?



Bon, si la mise en veille marche normalement s'il y a encore de la batterie je pense que tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire.

Pour la mémoire virtuelle sécurisée je ne sais pas du tout à quoi elle sert. Je ne savais même pas qu'elle existait.


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

Pour la mise en veille profonde quand plus de batterie c'est normal même un pc sous Windows fais çà.

Pour la mémoire sécuriser, si tes parano tu l'active, personnellement j'utilise filevault et je crypte la ram pour plus de sécurité  !


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

pour la mise en veille profonde, ca se configure via le terminal (si jamais tu as tout cassé )

Sinon, ca ne crypte pas la RAM mais la swap (tu sais, quand tu n'as pas assez de RAM et que tu as un morceau de RAM sur le disque dur ) (quoique la swap, elle existe, même si tu as plein de ram, donc bon )

@nitiel: filevault? et le jour ou t'as un blem?  et pour timemachine, ca va, c'est pas trop long?


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Pour la mise en veille profonde quand plus de batterie c'est normal même un pc sous Windows fais çà.
> 
> Pour la mémoire sécuriser, si tes parano tu l'active, personnellement j'utilise filevault et je crypte la ram pour plus de sécurité  !



Tu cherches à te protéger de quoi?


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Tu cherches à te protéger de quoi?


Maintenant que tu lui as posé la question, il a de bonne raisons pour se méfier


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour la mise en veille profonde, ca se configure via le terminal (si jamais tu as tout cassé )
> 
> Sinon, ca ne crypte pas la RAM mais la swap (tu sais, quand tu n'as pas assez de RAM et que tu as un morceau de RAM sur le disque dur ) (quoique la swap, elle existe, même si tu as plein de ram, donc bon )
> 
> @nitiel: filevault? et le jour ou t'as un blem?  et pour timemachine, ca va, c'est pas trop long?


 
Donc un haker peux lire les données de la ram ?

Quand j'avais mon macbook pro sa marcher bien, je n'avais pas de ralentissement. 
Si j'ai un blême, je qui n&#8217;arrive jamais  beh il auto détruit mes données  sinon pour time machine je n&#8217;avais pas u le temps de tester, entre les multiples retour SAV qui c&#8217;est conclu par un remboursement.



rizoto a dit:


> Tu cherches à te protéger de quoi?


 
De rien personnellement, imagine on te vole l'ordinateur


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

j'ai rien dit pour la mémoire virtuelle sécurisée... c'est coché chez moi 
par contre, c'est coché par defaut 

sinon, filevault, c'est un peu un piege a con pour celui qui n'en a pas besoin et qui coche (les autres connaissent les conséquences douloureuses que ca peut apporter )


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'ai rien dit pour la mémoire virtuelle sécurisée... c'est coché chez moi
> par contre, c'est coché par defaut
> 
> sinon, filevault, c'est un peu un piege a con pour celui qui n'en a pas besoin et qui coche (les autres connaissent les conséquences douloureuses que ca peut apporter )


 
C'est les conséquences douloureuses sont la perte des données, non ? Mais le système bug quand le disque dur est plein, non ?


----------



## ToMacLaumax (1 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
mémoire virtuelle sécurisée


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

bah oui, surtout quand macos pédale et qu'il ne veux plus t'ouvrir ta session FileVault


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Bon, si la mise en veille marche normalement s'il y a encore de la batterie je pense que tu n'as pas de soucis à te faire.



Oui mais c'est plus classe de relancer d'un coup son mac mais bon ....



Nitiel a dit:


> Pour la mise en veille profonde quand plus de batterie c'est normal même un pc sous Windows fais çà.
> 
> Pour la mémoire sécuriser, si tes parano tu l'active, personnellement j'utilise filevault et je crypte la ram pour plus de sécurité  !



Chouette 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour la mise en veille profonde, ca se configure via le terminal (si jamais tu as tout cassé )
> 
> Sinon, ca ne crypte pas la RAM mais la swap (tu sais, quand tu n'as pas assez de RAM et que tu as un morceau de RAM sur le disque dur ) (quoique la swap, elle existe, même si tu as plein de ram, donc bon )




Oui j'ai pris un raccourcis, j'ai di ram 
Que veux tu dire par ta configuration via terminal ??



rizoto a dit:


> Tu cherches à te protéger de quoi?



Sa maman 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah oui, surtout quand macos pédale et qu'il ne veux plus t'ouvrir ta session FileVault



 faudrait que je relise quelques fils de gens qui ont eu des soucis, ou un article sur les conséquences de filevault


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

pour la conf. via le terminal, je n'arrive plus a retrouver le lien 
il y avait une histoire de valeur de 0 à 7 qui permettait de changer le mode de mise en veille


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour la conf. via le terminal, je n'arrive plus a retrouver le lien
> il y avait une histoire de valeur de 0 à 7 qui permettait de changer le mode de mise en veille



Même la veille finale quand la batterie tombe à plat ??? :mouais:


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

oui 
enfin, ca m'est arrivé une fois sous leopard depuis un an (depuis leopard quoi ) en debut de semaine apres avoir laissé la machine seule pendant 4 jours... (la machine ne clignotait plus du tout)

voila


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

C'est quand même étrange tout ça :mouais:

Moi j'aimerais bien qu'il fasse comme avant 


Bon en attendant je vais manger


----------



## Nitiel (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai une question quand on reçoit un mac portable (macbook) avant de l'allumer pour la premier fois on doit d'abord le branché sur secteur puis l'allumer ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> J'ai une question quand on reçoit un mac portable (macbook) avant de l'allumer pour la premier fois on doit d'abord le branché sur secteur puis l'allumer ?



Moi je cherche pas j'appuie sur le bouton et j'admire :love:


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> J'ai une question quand on reçoit un mac portable (macbook) avant de l'allumer pour la premier fois on doit d'abord le branché sur secteur puis l'allumer ?


il est vendu avec ~40% de batterie (je crois) comme les iPods
apres, si tu veux calibrer ta batterie  c'est autre chose


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (1 Novembre 2008)

sur mon iBook G4 (10.3.9), quand la batterie est à 0% -> veille, puis se relance immédiatement après avoir cliqué sur une touche, avec le secteur branché,

j'espère que les nouveaux macbook n'ont pas abandonné ça, très pratique... :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> sur mon iBook G4 (10.3.9), quand la batterie est à 0% -> veille, puis se relance immédiatement après avoir cliqué sur une touche, avec le secteur branché,
> 
> j'espère que les nouveaux macbook n'ont pas abandonné ça, très pratique... :rose:



Ben chez moi ça marche plus ça.....


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2008)

En fait sur les machines récentes. Depuis le dernier PowerBook G4 je crois, ou peut être le premier MacBook Pro, par défaut ca met en veille prolongée quand la batterie est vide.

La veille prolongée se différencie de la veille classique par le fait que l'état est sauvegardé sur le disque dur et non juste en RAM. Du coup l'ordinateur est alors totalement éteint (puisqu'il n'y a plus besoin de garder la RAM en état).

Ensuite, quand on rebranche, ou on change de batterie, on appuis sur le bouton Power, et en quelques secondes on retrouve tout dans l'état auquel on l'a laissé.

Après c'est configurable. On peut revenir à l'ancien comportement en changeant un paramètre je sais plus où... Mais Google peut vous aider si vous voulez changer ca.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut frodon !

Mais je trouve ça bizarre que ça le fasse sur mon nouveau macbook et pas sur l'ancien ! ? non ?


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

non, a 0%, tu passes en veille, pas en safe sleep 
à 0%, l'indicateur de batterie clignote rapidement (veille), et quand tu rebranches, tu n'as pas la recup, ca mouline un peu, mais tu arrives direct sur le bureau/ecran de veille
en safe sleep, l'indicateur de batterie ne clignote plus, et quand tu rebranches, tu as la recup (les 12 barres en bas de l'ecran) puis le dernier etat de la machine



@pharmacos: au lit


----------



## Frodon (2 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en safe sleep, l'indicateur de batterie ne clignote plus, et quand tu rebranches, tu as la recup (les 12 barres en bas de l'ecran) puis le dernier etat de la machine



Bah c'est ce qui se passe sur le nouveau MacBook.

EDIT: Hmm c'est peut être parce que la première fois la batterie n'était pas calibré. En effet, sur les précédents MacBook, le safe sleep se déclenche juste avant que la batterie soit réellement à plat... Il est possible que le système ait cru qu'elle était réellement à plat, alors qu'elle ne l'était pas, parce qu'elle n'était pas calibrée...

Je verrais dans les prochains cycles ce que ca donne pour confirmer ou non le comportement de mise en veille automatique quand la batterie est presque vide.


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

oui, sauf que ca se passe quand tu es 0% et qu'il est sensé rester de la batterie sur le disque  (et il passe donc en safe sleep au lieu de passer en veille... puis en safe sleep au bout de 5/6h (le temps de passer de 0% logiciel a 0% materiel)


ou alors, Apple a modifié le seuil des 0%


----------



## Frodon (2 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, sauf que ca se passe quand tu es 0% et qu'il est sensé rester de la batterie sur le disque  (et il passe donc en safe sleep au lieu de passer en veille... puis en safe sleep au bout de 5/6h (le temps de passer de 0% logiciel a 0% materiel)
> 
> 
> ou alors, Apple a modifié le seuil des 0%



Oui ou comme je l'ai dit, ca peut être lié à la calibration de la batterie. Je verrais ce que ca donne...

Là j'ai refait un cycle, et il s'est éteind carrément... Apparement elle était toujours pas correctement calibré, car là la batterie était à 0% matériel, la preuve est qu'elle m'annonce 10H de recharge (c'est la même technologie de batterie que le MacBook Air (ion polymère), donc quand elles sont totalement à plat, elle se recharge très lentement). Et je sais, par ce qu'on a vu avec le MacBook Air, que quand le rechargement est super long sur les batterie ion/polymere, c'est qu'elles sont totalement à plat.

Là je pense par contre qu'elle va enfin être correctement calibré


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

pardon, pas vu ton edit 
toi aussi tu as craqué?  (pas moi non, mais M. Pillule...)


----------



## Cleveland (2 Novembre 2008)

Ne pas craquer , ne pas craquer


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui ou comme je l'ai dit, ca peut être lié à la calibration de la batterie. Je verrais ce que ca donne...
> 
> Là je pense par contre qu'elle va enfin être correctement calibré



J'ai déjà fait tomber 2 fois en safe sleep ! On verra si la batterie se calibre ou non toute seule 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> pardon, pas vu ton edit
> toi aussi tu as craqué?  (pas moi non, mais M. Pillule...)



Pilule pas Pillule !  Ahhh ces jeunes qui n'y connaissent rien


----------



## Nico911 (2 Novembre 2008)

Pour le calibrage:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=Mac/10.5/fr/9036.html


----------



## NikonosV (2 Novembre 2008)

Hello


J'ai partagé mes profils de calibration de l'écran du mb alu

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/calibration-ecran-macbook-alu-240192.html


----------



## Goobii (2 Novembre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> Hello
> 
> 
> J'ai partagé mes profils de calibration de l'écran du mb alu
> ...



Impec


----------



## chupastar (2 Novembre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> Hello
> 
> 
> J'ai partagé mes profils de calibration de l'écran du mb alu
> ...



Génial ! Merci


----------



## macinside (2 Novembre 2008)

:modo: le sujet s'appel "MacBook alu  premières impressions" on parle des premières impression des utilisateurs qui ont reçu leurs machine et non d'upgrade, NikonosV au prochain écart tu es banni du sujet ... :modo:


----------



## NikonosV (2 Novembre 2008)

c'était les résultats du macbook alu
les premiers résultats, les premières impressions au delà de l'aspect esthétique
certains achètent un ordi pour le regarder ? pas moi

pas la peine de me banir dernier message sur le forum ...


autant je comprends, les messages sur les commandes, les délais d'attente et les reducts, ça ne parle pas réellement du macbook alu autant ceux ont la machine et qui parlent d'elle, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'empêcher de parler du macbook alu

ca fait penser directement aux forums des serveurs apples ou ça dérange de parler de leur produit 
dans certains cas


parler des perfs d'un produit sans se plaindre ce n'est pas un reproche pourtant et on parle tjs du même produit le macbook alu ...


EDIT : je n'ai pas posté le résultat à cause du changement de disque, je ne connaissais même pas ibench, on me l'a demandé sur un autre forum ...


----------



## Frodon (2 Novembre 2008)

NikonosV a dit:


> c'était les résultats du macbook alu
> les premiers résultats, les premières impressions au delà de l'aspect esthétique
> 
> pas la peine de me banir dernier message sur le forum ...
> ...



Un forum permet de créer de multiples sujets. Ca n'est pas parce qu'un sujet contient "MacBook Alu" dans son intitulé qu'on peut parler de tout et de rien sur le MacBook Alu, sauf évidemment s'il ne contient aucune autre précision pour cibler le sujet (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici!)

En effet, le présent sujet est intitulé "MacBook alu - *premières* impressions". Il concerne donc les *premières* impressions, ce qui implique évidemment que l'on parle de la machine elle même, et non des upgrades possibles par l'utilisateur et leur incidence sur les performances.

Personne ne t'empêche de parler de ton nouveau disque dur et des perfomances résultante du MacBook Alu. Mais puisque ca n'est pas dans le sujet de ce fil, il faut alors que tu créer un nouveau sujet, du type: "MacBook Alu, upgrades et performances."


----------



## shenrone (2 Novembre 2008)

Bon j'ai mon Macbook Unibody et je le trouve majestueux, que du bonheur, mais je m'interroge sur les chaînes de montage d'Apple, ils ne pourraient pas se payer une salle blanche pour l'assemblage des écrans???

J'ai plein de poussières entre la dalle et la vitre


----------



## Nitiel (2 Novembre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon j'ai mon Macbook Unibody et je le trouve majestueux, que du bonheur, mais je m'interroge sur les chaînes de montage d'Apple, ils ne pourraient pas se payer une salle blanche pour l'assemblage des écrans???
> 
> J'ai plein de poussières entre la dalle et la vitre


 
De la poussière ? Tu as appellé le SAV Apple ? Il disent quoi ?


----------



## boodou (2 Novembre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Bon j'ai mon Macbook Unibody et je le trouve majestueux, que du bonheur, mais je m'interroge sur les chaînes de montage d'Apple, ils ne pourraient pas se payer une salle blanche pour l'assemblage des écrans???
> 
> J'ai plein de poussières entre la dalle et la vitre



espérons que cela ne soit pas des copeaux d'aluminium issues de la taille au laser


----------



## shenrone (2 Novembre 2008)

Je pense pas que ce soit des copos, mais ça fait quand même un peu dégeu, et pi je parle pas des traces sur l'écran:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Novembre 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je pense pas que ce soit des copos, mais ça fait quand même un peu dégeu, et pi je parle pas des traces sur l'écran:mouais:



Mais ça se voit ? ou tu l'as examiné à la lampe de poche comme les utilisateurs de l'imac l'ont fait ?


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais ça se voit ? ou tu l'as examiné à la lampe de poche comme les utilisateurs de l'imac l'ont fait ?


touche pas la crasse sur ton écran toi


----------



## Cristal` (3 Novembre 2008)

Date de livraison estimée 05 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    03 Nov. 2008

Marrant chez Apple  J'ai aucun numéro de suivi, toujours un "Merge In Tnst NL Til" et mon MB est "censé" arrivé dans 2 jours -_-"


----------



## macinside (3 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Date de livraison estimée 05 Nov. 2008 (sujet à changement)
> État actuel de l&#8217;expédition    En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    03 Nov. 2008
> 
> Marrant chez Apple  J'ai aucun numéro de suivi, toujours un "Merge In Tnst NL Til" et mon MB est "censé" arrivé dans 2 jours -_-"



euh : sujet sur le tracking :modo:


----------



## ignace (3 Novembre 2008)

bonjour, je constate un bruit assez prononcé du disque dur, bruit continue que j'entend il me semble plus maintenant que le premier jours. bruit qui disparait lorsque je pose ma main sur le repose poignet droit. avez vous le meme bruit, j'ai enregistre ce bruit. avec la tele allume a cote ce matin je l'entendais, je n'entend plus que ca maintenant. j'ai meme l'impression que des pc sont plus silencieux lorsque leur ventilo ne se mettent pas en marche.
fichier son:

ps, il est pose sur un bureau en bois,


----------



## clochelune (3 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> En éspérant que ca va beaucoup mieux "re"bienvenue sur les forums  !!!! Et félicitaitons pour ton Touch, te manque plus qu'à revendre ton MB pour le nouveau MB Alu lol



bonjour!

bah je n'aime pas le touch, c'est l'écran tactile qui est trop réactif je trouve...
 et la batterie s'use trop vite à mon goût
c'est rigolo un temps mais ça n'est plus du tout la même utilisation que la molette

j'espère le changer contre un iPod classique (mon iPod photo étant hors circuit, disons le glisser de la molette ne fonctionne plus mais la batterie roule encore) ou remettre en fonction mon iPod photo

certains critiquent l'absence de fire wire pour le macbook
je ne m'en sers pas ne faisant pas de vidéo et ayant un disque dur externe de 80 go en usb 2 (80 go étant la taille du disque dur interne de mon MacBook)

je vais attendre de voir ce qu'ils ont dans le ventre ces nouveaux macbooks!

c'est surtout l'écran qui pour le moment me ferait craquer car j'en rêve depuis longtemps pour mon macbook actuel
je ne sais si c'est compatible ou si ça le sera seulement avec les nouveaux...

j'adore le look de ces écrans et je n'ai pas besoin de blue ray etc! c'est une utilisation purement basique pour un meilleur confort visuel (et peut-être me regarder quelques dvd) ne faisant pas de retouche photo etc je n'ai pas besoin d'un écran super perfectionné et c'est le côté visuel qui m'attire, je le trouve plus beau que les autres écrans (plus cher c'est certain, mais quand on aime!)

j'hésitais à changer pour un MacBookPro d'ici deux ans car je préférais l'habillage en aluminium mais je sens que je resterai au MacBook puisqu'alu il y a! ça c'est une bonne nouvelle!
(j'aimais pourtant bien la blancheur du MacBook liée à celle de l'iPod, mais à présent ils changent tous de look! et je reste nostalgique de mon iMac framboise sous MacOs 8.5) 
mais je trouve que le côté alu fait  vraiment classe!

j'adore en général le design d'Apple et sa simplicité, sa fluidité (quoique je trouve que parfois ça devient un peu gadget, trop de fonctionnalités dont je n'ai pas l'utilité, batteries moins bonnes qu'avant)
mais pour sa simplicité d'utilisation, aucun virus, mise à jour facile, pas besoin de maintenance, rien que ça ça vaut la chandelle (j'ai horreur de m'embêter en informatique, je préfère passer ce temps à lire ou écrire)
j'adore son architecture interne
il range tout de lui-même

puis iPhoto m'a toujours plu (ainsi que Pages de la suite iWork)

j'espère que tu t'éclates bien avec ton nouvel achat
j'atends donc qu'il prenne un peu de bouteille!

(hosto pour un avc et hémiplégie totale droite, aphasie, dysphagie, j'ai récupéré à 80% et pense encore pouvoir faire d'avantage)


----------



## zirko (3 Novembre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> bonjour, je constate un bruit assez prononcé du disque dur, bruit continue que j'entend il me semble plus maintenant que le premier jours. bruit qui disparait lorsque je pose ma main sur le repose poignet droit. avez vous le meme bruit, j'ai enregistre ce bruit. avec la tele allume a cote ce matin je l'entendais, je n'entend plus que ca maintenant. j'ai meme l'impression que des pc sont plus silencieux lorsque leur ventilo ne se mettent pas en marche.
> fichier son:
> 
> ps, il est pose sur un bureau en bois,



Désolé mais je n'entends rien sur ton fichier.


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> bonjour, je constate un bruit assez prononcé du disque dur, bruit continue que j'entend il me semble plus maintenant que le premier jours. bruit qui disparait lorsque je pose ma main sur le repose poignet droit. avez vous le meme bruit, j'ai enregistre ce bruit. avec la tele allume a cote ce matin je l'entendais, je n'entend plus que ca maintenant. j'ai meme l'impression que des pc sont plus silencieux lorsque leur ventilo ne se mettent pas en marche.
> fichier son:
> 
> ps, il est pose sur un bureau en bois,



C'est vraiment pas très audible... Je sais pas si c'est la qualité d'enregisterment ou le bruit qui est trop faible.

Je te conseille d'aller chez ton revendeur avec ta machine pour avoir son avis. Car avec des enregistrement comme ca, personne ne pourra donner un avis objectif.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2008)

Mon Powerbook continuant toujours de me donner des inquiétudes (mais précisément, rien que des inquiétudes ou des soucis esthétique comme la loupiotte qui est apparue en bas de l'écran) je suis vraiment emm...

Si j'attends un peu je n'aurais plus comme choix que les derniers MacBooks. Or, ils ne me plaisent pas, mais alors pas du tout : l'unibody, je m'en fous, c'est joli mais ça se paie très cher. Le touchpad ça a l'air sympa peut-être mais j'ai peur de finir par regretter le bouton, tout connement, pour deux-trois fonctions pas forcément utilisables à plein. L'absence port FW peut se réveler handicapant si j'ai a bosser avec une caméra utilisant ce port. Je vais devoir repasser à la caisse pour l'adaptateur VGA, et c'est encore plus cher qu'avant (offert avec mon PowerBook, en plus).

J'en ai marre de devoir raquer à chaque fois qu'Apple décide d'envoyer aux oubliettes une interface de plus ou de rogner sur la connectique de l'entrée de gamme.

Je sais qu'Apple, parfois en veut à nos sous, mais là, dans le milieu où j'évolue (l'éducation) le matos "obsolète" selon Jobs a encore de beaux jours devant lui.

Pire : le coup des touches de traviolle de me dit rien qui vaille : on dirait qu'on est en train de payer l'unibody par une finition au rabais. C'est bien joli le concept, mais faut que ça tienne dans les faits.

Encore un détail, tout bête mais qui me fascinait sur les anciens MacBook : on les ouvrait d'un doigt tant ils étaient "équilibrés" au niveau charnière/répartition des poids. Eh bien c'est terminé avec les nouveaux, y compris l'ancienne version revisitée. Encore une fois une impression de finition revue à la baisse.
Le nouvel écran pique les yeux à fond. C'est dommage, sur le papier, un écran LED, c'était bien. Mais LED plus brillant : aïe !

Pour tout compléter : look minitel / PC affreux comparé aux beaux MacBooks blancs, aux PowerBook et aux iBooks...

J'en suis donc à me poser la question : espérer des changements chez Apple ou chez moi, la (grosse) déception passée ou me ruer à tout hasard sur un MacBook de l'ancienne gamme, quitte à risquer des problèmes de pièces détachées (je n'achète pas mes batteries sur eBay) dans quelques temps. Mais peut-être ce problème sera-t-il minimisé par le maintien d'une version mutante de l'ancienne gamme (pour combien de temps encore) ?


----------



## illuminati (3 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Mon Powerbook continuant toujours de me donner des inquiétudes (mais précisément, rien que des inquiétudes ou des soucis esthétique comme la loupiotte qui est apparue en bas de l'écran) je suis vraiment emm...
> 
> Si j'attends un peu je n'aurais plus comme choix que les derniers MacBooks. Or, ils ne me plaisent pas, mais alors pas du tout : l'unibody, je m'en fous, c'est joli mais ça se paie très cher. Le touchpad ça a l'air sympa peut-être mais j'ai peur de finir par regretter le bouton, tout connement, pour deux-trois fonctions pas forcément utilisables à plein. L'absence port FW peut se réveler handicapant si j'ai a bosser avec une caméra utilisant ce port. Je vais devoir repasser à la caisse pour l'adaptateur VGA, et c'est encore plus cher qu'avant (offert avec mon PowerBook, en plus).
> 
> ...



Clair que les goûts et les couleurs !!!!
Moi j'aime la nouvelle gamme, mais j'attends un peu finalement les prochains proc pour le MPB. (Intel Nehalem)
Je trouve la finition incomparable avec les anciens modèles MB ou MBP. Les nouveaux MB et MBP ont une finition magnifique. Certains remontent des soucis avec les touches du clavier je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit réellement un défaut ?
Entre mon ancien iBook qui "craquait" dans tous les coins quand on le soulevait, mon MB blanc avec ses fissures !!!! Les nouveaux MB et MBP ont fait un bond en matière de finition et je suis ravie de trouver une machine qui est au niveau de mon MBA.


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Le touchpad ça a l'air sympa peut-être mais j'ai peur de finir par regretter le bouton, tout connement, pour deux-trois fonctions pas forcément utilisables à plein.



En fait le bouton n'a pas du tout disparu, il est toujours là mais n'est pas visible. Le trackpad s'utilise exactement de la même façon qu'avant et permet tout ce que permettait le bouton visible des précédent trackpad.

Perso je l'utilise exactement de la même manière, il n'y a strictement aucune différence à l'usage.



> Encore un détail, tout bête mais qui me fascinait sur les anciens MacBook : on les ouvrait d'un doigt tant ils étaient "équilibrés" au niveau charnière/répartition des poids. Eh bien c'est terminé avec les nouveaux, y compris l'ancienne version revisitée. Encore une fois une impression de finition revue à la baisse.


Bizarre j'aurais dit exactement l'inverse perso. Avant c'était pas evident d'ouvrir le MacBook d'un doigt (j'avais un MacBook Blanc donc je sais de quoi je parle), sur le nouveau modèle c'est beaucoup plus facile.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Bizarre j'aurais dit exactement l'inverse perso. Avant c'était pas evident d'ouvrir le MacBook d'un doigt (j'avais un MacBook Blanc donc je sais de quoi je parle), sur le nouveau modèle c'est beaucoup plus facile.



Moi je trouve la charnière plus solide, ce qui fait qu'avec un doigt j'ouvre mon macbook mais il recule un peu 

Mais bon.....parlez moi d'alu et je craque :love:


----------



## jahrom (3 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour tout compléter : look minitel / PC affreux comparé aux beaux MacBooks blancs, aux PowerBook et aux iBooks...



Alors moi j'ai eu comme machine le powerbook g4 12", et deux macbook pro 15".
Ma femme a eu un ibook blanc 12" et un macbook blanc.

Et bien en terme de finition, y a pas photo. Je préfère de loin le macbook alu.
L'unibody apporte une sensation de solidité qu'il n'y avait pas dans le macbook blanc et pas non plus dans le macbook pro.

Et puis en effet, les gouts et les couleurs... Pour ma part l'alu est beaucoup plus classe que le plastique blanc.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2008)

A la maison, on a aussi un PowerBook 12" et un iBook 12".
J'avais remarqué sur le modèle de la Fnac que le bouton du touchpad était cliquable. Bizarrement, par contre, il semble réglé pour une clic "droit". A mon avis ça doit être le réglage par défaut. Ce serait donc le choix d'Apple. Ce qui change bien l'usage.

L'alu c'est sympa mais c'est très froid l'hiver, le matin, quand on veut boire son café en surfant ... aglagla...
C'est vrai que le plastique d'Apple semblait avoir tendance à se fendiller, mais j'ai vu des PC en plastique très solides (dont un Packard-Bell bourré de défaut mais très résistant, que j'utilise de temps à autres), donc c'était peut-être améliorable.

J'en suis à me demander si je vais rester macmaniaque. Carrément. 
Jobs semble avoir opéré un double mouvement doublement déplaisant :
- un procédé d'usinage "high tech" mais très cher, qui ressemble plus à un "concept" publicitaire qu'à une vraie avancée. Ce qui fait augmenter le prix des machines.
- une tendance à un assemblage encore plus "cheap" à côté, pour rattraper les coûts et un rognage au niveau des connectiques, toujours dans le même but.

Autrement dit, moi qui disait que je n'étais pas d'accord pour qu'Apple baisse le prix coûte que coûte j'en ai pour mes frais : c'est plus cher et c'est moins bien fini, à l'exception de la coque.

Et à l'intérieur ??? Des doutes m'assaillent. D'ailleurs le retour de N'Vidia ne me dit rien qui vaille non plus, quand je vois les pilotes dont ils ont affublé mon PowerBook.

M'enfin, reste que moi qui adorait l'esthétique des Macs, là je suis pour la première fois déçu.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2008)

Franchement, j'irais plus loin : trouvez-moi un constructeur de PC qui ne fabrique pas ses machines à Taïwan et c'est pas impossible que vous me trouviez ma prochaine machine. Ras-le-bol de participer aux délocalisations à chaque fois que j'achète quelque chose.


----------



## jahrom (3 Novembre 2008)

Alors pour le cout des machines je ne suis pas d'accord, et je ne comprend pas le raisonnement de certains.
En janvier 2004 lorsque j'ai acheté mon powerbook 12", je l'avais payé 2000 euros.
J'avais donc un 12" G4 64mo de mem video et 80go de disque dur et 512mo de ram.

A machine comparable en 2008, pour 1424 euros j'ai un 13" 2.4ghz core2duo, 256mo de mem video 250go de DD et 2go de ram ddr3 avec une finition en hausse.

Les performances explosent, pas les tarifs.


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors pour le cout des machines je ne suis pas d'accord, et je ne comprend pas le raisonnement de certains.
> En janvier 2004 lorsque j'ai acheté mon powerbook 12", je l'avais payé 2000 euros.
> J'avais donc un 12" G4 64mo de mem video et 80go de disque dur et 512mo de ram.
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec ce raisonnement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Alors pour le cout des machines je ne suis pas d'accord, et je ne comprend pas le raisonnement de certains.
> En janvier 2004 lorsque j'ai acheté mon powerbook 12", je l'avais payé 2000 euros.
> J'avais donc un 12" G4 64mo de mem video et 80go de disque dur et 512mo de ram.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## shenrone (3 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais ça se voit ? ou tu l'as examiné à la lampe de poche comme les utilisateurs de l'imac l'ont fait ?



C'est un fait j'ai regarder avec une lampe suite a certaine impureté visible sur les écrans clair


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je trouve la charnière plus solide, ce qui fait qu'avec un doigt j'ouvre mon macbook mais il recule un peu
> 
> Mais bon.....parlez moi d'alu et je craque :love:



Bah chez moi franchement, le MacBook Blanc a une charnière donnant bien plus de resistance à l'ouverture... bizarre...

C'est simple, sur mon MacBook Blanc, c'est pratiquement impossible de l'ouvrir sans tenir le partie basse.

EDIT: Je confirme ce que je disais. Aucun soucis pour ouvrir le MacBook Alu d'un seul doigt sans le maintenir. Contrairement à mon précédent MacBook qui offrait bien plus de résistance rendant cette opération impossible sans maintenir la partie basse.


----------



## Frodon (3 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> A la maison, on a aussi un PowerBook 12" et un iBook 12".
> J'avais remarqué sur le modèle de la Fnac que le bouton du touchpad était cliquable. Bizarrement, par contre, il semble réglé pour une clic "droit". A mon avis ça doit être le réglage par défaut. Ce serait donc le choix d'Apple. Ce qui change bien l'usage.



Par défaut le clic droit est configuré sur la partie inférieure droite du trackpad, ce qui donne un comportement similaire à un trackpad à deux boutons.

Mais bien évidement c'est désactivable dans le panneau de config souris. Perso j'utilise le clic droit avec 2 doigts, je trouve ca super pratique 



> L'alu c'est sympa mais c'est très froid l'hiver, le matin, quand on veut boire son café en surfant ... aglagla...
> 
> M'enfin, reste que moi qui adorait l'esthétique des Macs, là je suis pour la première fois déçu.


Perso j'ai eu un PowerBook G4 avant le MacBook Blanc, et j'ai toujours trouvé le look Alu plus sympa, j'avais acheté le MacBook Blanc parce que je n'avais pas besoin finalement de la puissance et de l'extensibilité d'un Powerbook et souhaitais passer sur un plus petit écran.

Là le MacBook alu c'est le meilleur des deux mondes, un peu comme le PowerBook 12" l'a été a son époque. Pour moi qui préfère l'alu, je suis évidement leinement satisfait . Le plastique, aue cela soit le blanc ou noir d'Apple ou le plastique classique des PC, même des Sony VAIO, j'accroche pas.


----------



## macbook_nico (3 Novembre 2008)

Pour le doc' !

Le macbook, on aime ou on aime pas, moi je l'adore particulièrement quand je vois des collègues revenir de montgallet avec des ultraportables, particulièrement immonde !

pour moi en PC, certains SONY ont la classe, le reste c'est quand même bien moche.

Heu par contre, minitel tu pousses un peu la !!!!!!

====>


----------



## reystar (3 Novembre 2008)

Depuis vendredi que je l'ai et je ne peux déja plus m'en passer, qu'il est réussi ce macbook alu :love:


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2008)

chez Apple, mais chez les autres, encore plus flagrant  parce que pour la config, si on veut parler de ca, on tombe a 700&#8364; (mais sans OS X etc)

Mais bon, le 12", c'est un cas a part


----------



## jeremyzed (3 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

quand je vais dans les préferences systeme il est indiqué ca :

Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	4254

j'ai comparé avec un ami qui a un MB blanc qu'il a acheté il y'a 2 mois, et lui a presque 4800 ! :mouais:


C'est ma batterie qui a un problème ?


----------



## illuminati (4 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> A la maison, on a aussi un PowerBook 12" et un iBook 12".
> J'avais remarqué sur le modèle de la Fnac que le bouton du touchpad était cliquable. Bizarrement, par contre, il semble réglé pour une clic "droit". A mon avis ça doit être le réglage par défaut. Ce serait donc le choix d'Apple. Ce qui change bien l'usage.
> 
> L'alu c'est sympa mais c'est très froid l'hiver, le matin, quand on veut boire son café en surfant ... aglagla...
> ...



Je ne suis pas d'accord. OK l'alu c'est froid l'hiver mais il faut arrêter. Si tu trouves qu'il n'y a pas d'avancée, et seulement de argument publicitaire, alors oui laisse tomber la neige.
Car sur un portable, la finition elle se voit ou ? si ce n'est le corp de la machine, son boitier ?
La carcasse alu sur les MBA, MB, MBP enterrent toute la concurrence. Les machines sont rigides, respirent la solidité et la finition est incomparable.
Alors dire que tu payes plus cher pour une machine moins bien finie je trouve ça fort en chocos !!!!

A l'interieur tu as des doutes ? C'est pourtant pas très difficile, mes nouveaux MB sont plus puissants et performants que les anciens, et je pense qu'on peut dire la même chose des MBP.

Sur cette nouvelle ligne de portable, j'utilise le singulier car pour moi Apple a conservé MB et MBP pour froisser personne mais je n'y vois pas d'utilité. Enfin revenont aux nouvelles machines, je trouve qu'elles n'ont pas grnad chose de critiquable. Peut être la connectique, je ne suis pas accros de FW, mais ça n'aurait pas coûté grand chose, et enfin le "problème" épineux des écrans brillants (mais c'est un débat sans fin). A part ces quelques point discutablent, pour le reste je dis chapeau !!! 
En espérant que la fiabilité soit au rendez vous, mais pourquoi s'inquiéter avant l'heure ?


----------



## Frodon (4 Novembre 2008)

jeremyzed a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> quand je vais dans les préferences systeme il est indiqué ca :
> 
> ...



Oui ne t'inquiète pas c'est normal. Les nouveaux portables consommant moins, Apple a utilisé une batterie avec un peu moins de capacité que les précédent modèles.

Ce qui n'empêche pas ces nouveaux modèle d'avoir une autonomie excelente .


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Oui ne t'inquiète pas c'est normal. Les nouveaux portables consommant moins, Apple a utilisé une batterie avec un peu moins de capacité que les précédent modèles.
> 
> Ce qui n'empêche pas ces nouveaux modèle d'avoir une autonomie excelente .



Ouais au final moi j'ai toujours eu qu'une seule fois mon 5 heures affiché ! Pour l'instant il m'affiche 4:32 à 100% de batterie mais les changements sont ENORME dès que : l'on change la luminosité, l'on lance des applications...

Je n'arrive pas à lui faire garder une décroissance linéaire !


----------



## Frodon (4 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ouais au final moi j'ai toujours eu qu'une seule fois mon 5 heures affiché ! Pour l'instant il m'affiche 4:32 à 100% de batterie mais les changements sont ENORME dès que : l'on change la luminosité, l'on lance des applications...
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à lui faire garder une décroissance linéaire !



Ce qu'il faut regarder c'est l'autonomie réel, pas l'estimation. C'est normal que l'estimation change du tout au tout suivant ce que tu fais, lancer une application fait travailler soudainement le disque bien plus qu'avant, et aussi un peu le CPU.
De même, la luminosité joue beaucoup. Perso sur batterie, si l'eclairage exterieur n'est pas trop fort, j'ai toujours utilisé mes précédentes machine (et le nouveau MacBook aussi) avec UN seul cran de luminosité.

Bref, essais plutôt de voir ce que ca donne en pratique. Perso je l'ai déjà utilisé tout une soirée, de 19H30 à 0H00 sans problème et il restait encore 10%. Soit 4H30.
Bien sûr, durant la soirée, l'utilisation est plus ou moins intense. Mais ca donne une bonne moyenne.


----------



## ibao (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Voila j'ai délaissé mon ancien MBP pour le nouveau MB 13", ayant essayé les nouveaux MB dans différents points de vente où ils étaient en démonstration, je trouve que le trackpad est un peu moins réactif que mon ancien MBP, est ce juste une impression? et je trouve aussi que le clic est un peu dur. Savez vous si l'on s'y fait facilement et s'il devient moins rigide à force de l'utiliser?  
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Voila j'ai délaissé mon ancien MBP pour le nouveau MB 13", ayant essayé les nouveaux MB dans différents points de vente où ils étaient en démonstration, je trouve que le trackpad est un peu moins réactif que mon ancien MBP, est ce juste une impression? et je trouve aussi que le clic est un peu dur. Savez vous si l'on s'y fait facilement et s'il devient moins rigide à force de l'utiliser?
> Merci



Tu n'es pas obligé de "cliquer" sur le trackpad. J'ai testé le trackpad et simplement en tapotant dessus comme pour un trackpad classique, ca marche aussi.

Donc j'ai l'impression qu'on peut utiliser le trackpad soit en cliquant comme une brute, soit comme un trackpad classique.

A confirmer par d'autres


----------



## ibao (4 Novembre 2008)

skensou a dit:


> Tu n'es pas obligé de "cliquer" sur le trackpad. J'ai testé le trackpad et simplement en tapotant dessus comme pour un trackpad classique, ca marche aussi.
> 
> Donc j'ai l'impression qu'on peut utiliser le trackpad soit en cliquant comme une brute, soit comme un trackpad classique.
> 
> A confirmer par d'autres


Merci pour ta réponse, mais par exemple si je veux déplacer une fenetre, il faut bien que je clique dessus non?


----------



## jahrom (4 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, mais par exemple si je veux déplacer une fenetre, il faut bien que je clique dessus non?



Tu peux cliquer en effet, mais pas forcément. Tu peux en tapotant deux fois et en restant appuyé "bloquer" la fenêtre et la déplacer.

Franchement, ceux qui on peur du trackpad soyez rassuré. Vous pourrez le paramétrer comme bon vous semble, tant il existe de configurations possibles.


----------



## Goobii (4 Novembre 2008)

J'ai bien l'impression qu'il commence à y avoir des psychoses autour de ce trackpad  

C'est le temps d'adaptation de ceux qui viennent du monde infâme de W$$$$$$ ! lol Avec le Mac faut penser au plus facile et agir en conséquence ! Tout doit être le plus naturel possible...


----------



## ibao (4 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu peux cliquer en effet, mais pas forcément. Tu peux en tapotant deux fois et en restant appuyé "bloquer" la fenêtre et la déplacer.
> 
> Franchement, ceux qui on peur du trackpad soyez rassuré. Vous pourrez le paramétrer comme bon vous semble, tant il existe de configurations possibles.


ah ok lol merci , je verrai ca quand je le recevrai
oui je psychote un peu sur le trackpad, car mon celui de mon MBP je le trouvais génial, j'ai juste peur d'etre un peu deboussolé avec ce trackpad sans touche et qui est assez dur lorsque l'on clique dessus. ca va juste me stresser un peu au début d'entendre le "clic" mais si tu me dis qu'on peut faire sans cliquer mais juste en tapotant, c'est cool alors .
Merci de m'avoir rassuré


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2008)

bon je viens de mettre le micro-casque de mon iPhone  dans la sortie casque du MacBook Alu le micro est bien géré comme les écouteurs


----------



## flotow (4 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bon je viens de mettre le micro-casque de mon iPhone  dans la sortie casque du MacBook Alu le micro est bien géré comme les écouteurs


en meme temps, c'était indiqué par Apple que c'était compatible  je vois pas pourquoi ca ne fonctionnerait pas


----------



## McRiP63 (4 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en meme temps, c'était indiqué par Apple que c'était compatible  je vois pas pourquoi ca ne fonctionnerait pas



On sait jamais... les mauvaises surprises ça existe !
Tant mieux si ça marche comme prévu donc !


----------



## nicoplanet (4 Novembre 2008)

Une petite question en passant, aux heureux possesseurs du modèle 2.4Ghz :

- Y-a-t-il un capteur de lumière comme sur les MBP/MBA pour ajuster la luminosité de l'écran (et du clavier ?) 

- Si oui, ce capteur est-il aussi présent sur le modèle 2.0 Ghz (pour l'écran seulement, bien sûr...) 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## EcoFlex (4 Novembre 2008)

J'en ai pas l'impression, du moins pour le clavier :mouais:


----------



## Tibus (4 Novembre 2008)

ben pour les clavier rétro éclairé il y a un capteur non???


----------



## nicoplanet (4 Novembre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> ben pour les clavier rétro éclairé il y a un capteur non???



Je viens de trouver la réponse sur le test Cnet Australia... Effectivement, il y a bien un capteur pour détecter quand il faut allumer le clavier ou non :


> The keyboard itself uses the discrete keys seen on previous MacBooks, and they have an excellent "spring" action which is relatively quiet in use. These keys also feature backlighting which can be turned on or off,* but they're also automatically activated by the notebook's ambient light sensor.*


En revanche, ma question "demeure" : 

Ce capteur est donc aussi utilisé pour ajuster la *luminosité de l'écran* sur le 2.4 Ghz j'imagine ? 
Est-ce aussi le cas sur *le 2.0Ghz* ? (pour l'écran ?)


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Une petite question en passant, aux heureux possesseurs du modèle 2.4Ghz :
> 
> - Y-a-t-il un capteur de lumière comme sur les MBP/MBA pour ajuster la luminosité de l'écran (et du clavier ?)
> 
> ...



le capteur est présent sur le 2 Ghz, il est a coté de la isight  c'est pas tout ça, mais j'ai foutu ou mon son d'alerte canard ?  coin !


----------



## nicoplanet (5 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> le capteur est présent sur le 2 Ghz, il est a coté de la isight



Merci pour l'info !  
Il est caché, c'est pour cela qu'il ne se voit pas... Donc il s'occupe d'ajuster la luminosité de l'écran aussi j'imagine, sur le 2 Ghz comme sur le 2.4Ghz ? (... l'inverse serait bizarre en même temps ! )


----------



## freefalling (5 Novembre 2008)

Avoir le backlight du clavier que sur le 2,4GHz, c'est déjà *"*bizarre*"*( je mets de GROS guillemets pour le coup ..) ... alors si Apple poussait le bouchon jusqu'à réserver le réglage de luminosité auto. de l'écran pour cette même gamme ... il n'y a qu'un pas ... (que j'espère secrètement non franchi)


----------



## nicoplanet (5 Novembre 2008)

freefalling a dit:


> [...] alors si Apple poussait le bouchon jusqu'à réserver le réglage de luminosité auto. de l'écran pour cette même gamme ... il n'y a qu'un pas ... (que j'espère secrètement non franchi)



_"This is the question"_ !


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (5 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Macbook alu 2ghz, 4Gb ram, 250 Go, reçu ce matin par UPS,...

Le passage de mon vieil iBook G4 1,2 Ghz est assez violent... :love:

J'ai davantage l'impression de pianoter sur un macbook air que sur le successeur (du successeur) de l'iBook !!

Le carton d'emballage surprend déjà, très plat, réduit au minimum,

Le macbook est très plat, très fin, particulièrement l'écran,
Très léger aussi,
Le design est très soigné, le contact avec les touches est un régal, très douces (et sauf à avoir mal vu, sont bien droites...),
Plein de petits détails sautent au yeux : l'absence de trous sur le plateau pour les enceintes, un webcam intégrée, l'alimentation électrique qui a changé de côté et qui diffère bien de celle de l'iBook, idem pour l'attache, etc etc

L'écran éteint est un véritable miroir. Une fois allumé, sans trop de lumières parasites dans la pièce, on n'est pas gêné,... faudra tester en pleine journée...
Le réglage permet d'augmenter considérablement la luminosité à un point difficuliement supportable,... je suis assez surpris qu'on puisse augmenter avec autant d'intensité la lumière (S.Jobs a des parts chez Atols ou OPtic 2000 ??),

Les bords du plateau sont effectivement très acérés,... c'est curieux,... mais pas dérangeant en ce qui me concerne,

Le silence, point fondamental, est au rendez-vous. C'est devenu normal depuis 4 ans que je suis sur mac, et je le remarque toujours, c'est vraiment un luxe !

Je découvre aussi toutes les dernières versions des différents logiciels, c'est pas un luxe,...

Le supplément de ram (mais est-ce que la version de base n'était elle pas suffisante ?...) garantit un lancement direct de toutes les applications, sans aucune lenteur. L'ensemble est très réactif,... finis les arc-en-ciels qui finissaient invariablement par planter le système !

Voilà pour les premières impressions, je suis extrêmement heureux de commencer une nouvelle vie sur un nouvel ordi  

Reste maintenant à importer toutes les données (depuis des dvd principalement),...

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont comme toujours très bien renseigné sur le produit, si d'autres ont besoin aussi de retour d'expérience, n'hésitez pas !

Jean Sol


----------



## iota (5 Novembre 2008)

Salut.



nicoplanet a dit:


> En revanche, ma question "demeure" :
> 
> Ce capteur est donc aussi utilisé pour ajuster la *luminosité de l'écran* ?


Voir le site d'Apple.


> Pour réduire la consommation d'énergie, le disque dur ralentit automatiquement dès qu'il est inactif. Pour plus d'efficacité, *l'écran s'assombrit dès que vous pénétrez dans une salle peu éclairée*.



@+
iota


----------



## Taminojb (5 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau macbook alu 2,4Ghz 4Go DDR3 + 320Go 7200 16Mo seagate.
A ma grande déception, les touches du claviers sont de travers.

*Ca doit être mon 10 ème ordinateur de ma vie, c'est la première fois que je vois un défaut aussi grossier.*

Ce n'est pas gênant pour la frappe, mais ça gâche le plaisir d'un ordi que j'ai payé 1500 euros et que j'ai attendu 1 mois.....

Bref.

Si certains le souhaitent, je peu uploader des photos mais celle déja présente sur le forum rendent très bien.

Encore un point génant, le bouton du trackpad est TRES bruyant (par rapport a mon macbook noir) du coup, je vais devoir prendre l'habitude de ne pas trop appuyer dessus.... 

Si non, le macbook resemble a ses photos, l'aluminium fait un peu "plastique" mais c'est quand même beaucoup mieux que le vraie plastique!

Mon avis est que c'est un bon achat pour switcher depuis un PC mais un achat moyennement recommandable a qqqun (comme moi) qui a déja un MB noir sauf à être un super Geek (comme moi)


----------



## ibao (5 Novembre 2008)

vous trouvez pas qu'il faut bien pencher l'ecran vers l'arriere pour avoir une image correcte? 
car par rapport a mon macbook pro un petite inclinaison de l'ecran suffisait; or maintenant, d'apres les macbook que j'ai vu en magasin, il faut bien le pencher vers l'arriere pour avoir une image correcte, sinon c'est trop claire


----------



## Goobii (5 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> vous trouvez pas qu'il faut bien pencher l'ecran vers l'arriere pour avoir une image correcte?
> car par rapport a mon macbook pro un petite inclinaison de l'ecran suffisait; or maintenant, d'apres les macbook que j'ai vu en magasin, il faut bien le pencher vers l'arriere pour avoir une image correcte, sinon c'est trop claire



Eh oui... Dalle de mauvaise qualité... ou du moins de qualité inférieur au MBP et MBA...


----------



## Cristal` (5 Novembre 2008)

MB reçu aujourd'hui à 14h.
Aucun défaut à noter, que ce soit écran, clavier ou le reste.

Superbe machine, demain je reçois mon disque dur 320 Go 7200 tr/min, ca va booster ^^


----------



## nicoplanet (5 Novembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Voir le site d'Apple.
> 
> ...



Merci iota, ça répond parfaitement à ma question, et je n'avais pas relevé ça sur le site d'Apple ! 
Bonne nouvelle, pour un raffinement que l'on ne trouve pas ailleurs, et qui est étendu à toute la gamme maintenant... :love:

Me fait de plus en plus envie ce superbe MacBook !


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Merci iota, ça répond parfaitement à ma question, et je n'avais pas relevé ça sur le site d'Apple !
> Bonne nouvelle, pour un raffinement que l'on ne trouve pas ailleurs, et qui est étendu à toute la gamme maintenant... :love:
> 
> Me fait de plus en plus envie ce superbe MacBook !


Je confirme après l'avoir eu en mains grâce à un collègue chanceux : superbe machine qui fait vraiment envie...  C'est la première fois que je me trouve à souhaiter un changement de machine pour le look, alors que mon MB n'est pas encore ridicule en matière de puissance de calcul. Sacré Apple ! Seul l'absence du FW me pose problème car il me faudra attendre un nouveau caméscope...


----------



## hds (5 Novembre 2008)

Tox: je cherche aussi des solution FW->USB pour un caméscope moyennement ancien (ok..6 ans) qui n'a que le FW. Si tu trouves, poste


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2008)

Malheureusement pour l'instant, je ne vois que s'assurer l'accès à un autre Mac pour se charger de l'acquisition...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (5 Novembre 2008)

si quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi l'assistant migration du nouveau macbook ne reconnait pas l'ancien iBook relié par un câble ethernet...


----------



## Frodon (5 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> si quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi l'assistant migration du nouveau macbook ne reconnait pas l'ancien iBook relié par un câble ethernet...



Ton iBook est sous quelle version de Mac OS X? Si ca n'est pas Leopard, non seulement il y a peu de chance que l'assistant de migration installé sur ton iBook supporte l'Ethernet comme connexion.

Sans compter qu'il n'est jamais bon de migrer depuis une machine executant une autre version majeure de Mac OS X.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (5 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Ton iBook est sous quelle version de Mac OS X? Si ca n'est pas Leopard, non seulement il y a peu de chance que l'assistant de migration installé sur ton iBook supporte l'Ethernet comme connexion.
> 
> Sans compter qu'il n'est jamais bon de migrer depuis une machine executant une autre version majeure de Mac OS X.



je voudrais transférer mes données de mon iBook G4 (10.3.9) vers mon nouveau macbook (10.5.5),...


----------



## Frodon (5 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> je voudrais transférer mes données de mon iBook G4 (10.3.9) vers mon nouveau macbook (10.5.5),...



Dans ce cas n'utilise surtout pas l'assistant de migration... Ca risque plus de causer des problèmes qu'autre chose, les sytèmes étant trop différents.

Je te recommande donc de procéder comme suis:

1) Configure ton nouveau MacBook comme nouvelle machine, et créé un nouvel utilisateur (il peut avoir exactement le même nom et mon de passe que celui que tu utilises sur ton iBook, ca ne pose pas de problème).

2) Sur l'iBook vas dans les préférences Partage et actives le partage de fichier; en faisant bien attention à ajouter les dossiers auquels tu veux accéder dans la liste des dossiers partagés (Note: Tu peux très bien partager le disque en entier).

2.Bis) Assures toi que l'iBook et le MacBook sont bien sur le même réseau (adresses similaire (iBook 192.168.0.1 et MacBook 192.168.0.2 par exemple)

3) Connectes toi à ton iBook depuis le MacBook (l'iBook devrait apparaitre automatiquement dans la colonne de gauche du Finder quelques secondes après que tu ai activé le partage sur l'iBook).

Là tu peux alors récupérer tes fichier, comme si le disque dur de l'iBook était branché sur le MacBook.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (5 Novembre 2008)

merci Frodon pour tous ces détails,
penses-tu que je vais pouvoir déplacer ainsi l'intégralité des fichiers MAIL dans mon nouvel environnement, par un simple copier déplacer, et utiliser à nouveau MAIL sur mon nouveau macbook (ou bien il y a par exemple des fichiers cachés nécessaire au bon fonctionnement) ?
... et quels fichiers/dossiers je vais devoir déplacer ?
MERCI


----------



## macinside (5 Novembre 2008)

l'assitant ne marche qu'en ethernet que si l'ancienne machiné est en X.4.11


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (5 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> l'assitant ne marche qu'en ethernet que si l'ancienne machiné est en X.4.11



ah


----------



## macbookair (6 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> vous trouvez pas qu'il faut bien pencher l'ecran vers l'arriere pour avoir une image correcte?
> car par rapport a mon macbook pro un petite inclinaison de l'ecran suffisait; or maintenant, d'apres les macbook que j'ai vu en magasin, il faut bien le pencher vers l'arriere pour avoir une image correcte, sinon c'est trop claire



En allant à la fnac, j'ai fait le même constat l'écran du Macbook doit être penché suffisamment sinon l'image est pale. Je n'ai pas constaté ce problème avec le Macbook Air et le MacBook Pro quelque soit l'angle d'inclinaison de l'écran l'image est claire et les couleurs vives. 
Je comptais acheter le MacBook, j'ai changé d'avis à cause de ça.


----------



## bookbook (6 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> merci Frodon pour tous ces détails,
> penses-tu que je vais pouvoir déplacer ainsi l'intégralité des fichiers MAIL dans mon nouvel environnement, par un simple copier déplacer, et utiliser à nouveau MAIL sur mon nouveau macbook (ou bien il y a par exemple des fichiers cachés nécessaire au bon fonctionnement) ?
> ... et quels fichiers/dossiers je vais devoir déplacer ?
> MERCI



*iBackup* fait très bien ce genre de choses.
Il récupère les fichiers de données, les logiciels (autres que ceux pré-installés) ainsi que leurs préférences.

Tu peux donc récupérer tous tes mails ainsi que les boites déjà créées. Le carnet d'adresses, iCal, les signets de Safari, ton compte iChat...

C'est assez pratique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu mon macbook alu 2.4 aujourd'hui, aucun problème de finition à signaler, les touches sont droites, le rétro-éclairage parfait, pas de pixel morts, aucun défauts sur la coque. Il est vraiment magnifique, le mien est vraiment parfait, c'est mon premier mac et je suis vraiment content de mon achat. Je vais le tester et j'espère ne pas découvrir d'anomalies car ça m'embetterais un peu de devoir le renvoyer.

Waouuuuuuuuu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon macbook alu 2.4 aujourd'hui, aucun problème de finition à signaler, les touches sont droites, le rétro-éclairage parfait, pas de pixel morts, aucun défauts sur la coque. Il est vraiment magnifique, le mien est vraiment parfait, c'est mon premier mac et je suis vraiment content de mon achat. Je vais le tester et j'espère ne pas découvrir d'anomalies car ça m'embetterais un peu de devoir le renvoyer.
> 
> Waouuuuuuuuu



Génial !!! 
Le mien devrait être expédié dans la journée et ça me fait flipper rien qu'à l'idée que mon MacBook arrive avec des imperfections.
J'attend tes retours car j'ai pris le même que toi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

J'avais un peu peur pour le clavier, car en allant à la fnac l'autre jour, le modèle d'exposition avait aussi les touches de travers. J'ai regardé mon clavier sous tous les angles, aucune touches de travers. Pas de problème non plus avec le trackpad. A ce prix la, enfin c'est mon avis, il devrait n'y avoir aucun problème, mais c'est malheureusement pas le cas de tout le monde. Car avoir des touches de travioles sur un porable à 1500, faut pas éxagérer. Rien que pour ça je l'aurais renvoyé, je suis un maniaque de la finition :rateau:


----------



## Taminojb (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> J'avais un peu peur pour le clavier, car en allant à la fnac l'autre jour, le modèle d'exposition avait aussi les touches de travers. J'ai regardé mon clavier sous tous les angles, aucune touches de travers. Pas de problème non plus avec le trackpad. A ce prix la, enfin c'est mon avis, il devrait n'y avoir aucun problème, mais c'est malheureusement pas le cas de tout le monde. Car avoir des touches de travioles sur un porable à 1500, faut pas éxagérer. Rien que pour ça je l'aurais renvoyé, je suis un maniaque de la finition :rateau:



Je suis bien d'accord.

En outre, j'ajoute que *la trappe arrière de mon macbook, celle qui loge la batterie et le DD n'est pas à la bonne taille!!! il y a un écart, un bâillement entre elle et le reste de l'ordi, ce qui fait qu'elle est MOBILE! *Une honte. Je vais appeler le SAV cet aprem.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Après plusieurs heures d'utilisation, je suis vraiment satisfait par ce nouveau macbook. L'autonomie est bonne, après 3H dessus, je suis à 37% restant, j'ai pris soin de faire une charge complète de la batterie avant de l'utiliser. Le rétro-éclairage du clavier est vraiment bien, c'est un plus indéniable pour moi, et en plus c'est jolie 

Il ne chauffe pratiquement pas, et est vraiment inaudible. Après avoir regardé des videos, essayer un dvd, toujous pas de ventilo.

Le trackpad est énorme, et le multi-touch est vraiment agréable à utiliser, le click fait un peu de bruit mais ce n'est pas vraiment genant. Je préfère tapoter  pour clicker de toute façon.

L'écran est vraiment brillant au maximum, les couleurs sont belles, mais la qualité est moins bonne que sur le macbook pro, mais pas mauvaise pour autent.

Le son est bon mais il manque un peu de basse, et je le trouve pas très fort au maximum mais bon ça suffit à l'utilisation que j'en ai.


La finition est parfaite, le macbook est vraiment beau à regarder.


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'ai un foutu pixel vert HS !!!! (Personne d'autres à de pb de pixels ?)

J'ai appelé Apple ils acceptent de me le changer mais sous 3 semaines... Je pourrais en récupérer un neuf que le 21 novembre...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi j'ai un foutu pixel vert HS !!!! (Personne d'autres à de pb de pixels ?)
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple ils acceptent de me le changer mais sous 3 semaines... Je pourrais en récupérer un neuf que le 21 novembre...


 

Tu as un pixel HS, et le reste est comment? (clavier, ect..) Car tu peux très bien tomber sur un autre qui a + de problème.


----------



## Goobii (6 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Tu as un pixel HS, et le reste est comment? (clavier, ect..) Car tu peux très bien tomber sur un autre qui a + de problème.



Le reste est nickel.. Mais bon en qq minutes il est devenu mon obsession !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Le reste est nickel.. Mais bon en qq minutes il est devenu mon obsession !


 
 Ce matin j'ai cru aussi que j'avais un pixel hs, j'ai gratté un peu et ouf c'étais une saleté. J'adore me faire peur :rateau:


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (6 Novembre 2008)

Pour compléter mon compte rendu initial,...

L'écran vraiment brillant, semble beaucoup plus fin que celui de l'iBook G4,
Je craignais de souffrir du fait de la taille (13'), mais ce n'est pas le cas,
C'est vrai que les photos sont mieux mises en valeur,...

Interrogation sans doute naïve, mais je pensais quand on parlait de monobloc, qu'il n'y avait aucun découpe de la coque alu,... aucune vis non plus,... Et ce n'est pas le cas du tout. Pratique surement pour accéder à l'intérieur, mais pourquoi avoir parlé de coque monobloque (ou autre chose dans le genre) ??

J'ai vu que certains avaient détecté des pixels morts. Y a t'il un moyen de s'en apercevoir, comme un filtre qui les faits apparaître ?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (6 Novembre 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> *iBackup* fait très bien ce genre de choses.
> Il récupère les fichiers de données, les logiciels (autres que ceux pré-installés) ainsi que leurs préférences.
> 
> Tu peux donc récupérer tous tes mails ainsi que les boites déjà créées. Le carnet d'adresses, iCal, les signets de Safari, ton compte iChat...
> ...


 

merci Bookbook pour l'info,
j'ai testé et effectivement ça semble très simple. J'essayerai le transfert des mails ce soir...


----------



## Frodon (6 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> Interrogation sans doute naïve, mais je pensais quand on parlait de monobloc, qu'il n'y avait aucun découpe de la coque alu,... aucune vis non plus,... Et ce n'est pas le cas du tout. Pratique surement pour accéder à l'intérieur, mais pourquoi avoir parlé de coque monobloque (ou autre chose dans le genre) ??



Pour s'en rendre compte il faut voir la Keynote. Unibody ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas de découpe (heureusement qu'il y en a sinon ca serait bien compliquer à réparer ou pour changer de disque dur de mémoire ou de batterie), ca veut dire qu'a l'intérieur il n'y a pas d'autre pièce, juste la carte mère et les périphérique qui sont directement fixé à la coque.

Avant il y avait:

- la coque exterieure
- Et des armatures pour agencer les différents comparant

Ce qui faisait que démonter un PowerBook ou un MacBook Blanc, notamment pour réparer, n'était pas une chose aisé. Elle est beaucoup plus aisé sur le MacBook Unibody.

En plus de cela, cela accroit la solidité, puisqu'il n'y a plus plusieurs armatures plus ou moins solidement fixé entre eux, seulement la coque sur laquelle la carte mère et les périphériques sont directement fixés.


----------



## Katana29 (6 Novembre 2008)

Un pixel mort, ça saute aux yeux. Et tu ne vois que ça! Paniqué tu as scruté tout ton écran.

Si tu n'as pas trouvé :
-soit il y en a pas!
-soit t'as pas une bonne vue alors pourquoi t'en soucier, tu ne le verras jamais!


----------



## Frodon (6 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi j'ai un foutu pixel vert HS !!!! (Personne d'autres à de pb de pixels ?)
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple ils acceptent de me le changer mais sous 3 semaines... Je pourrais en récupérer un neuf que le 21 novembre...



Si c'est un pixel Vert, ca veut dire qu'il est bloqué. Tu peux peut être le débloquer en jouant la vidéo disponible ici: http://www.psp-vault.com/modules.php?name=UpDownload&req=getit&lid=355

Si ca marche pas, après ca dépend de plusieurs choses:

- Où as tu acheté le MacBook?
- Depuis combien de temps l'as tu?
- Si tu l'as acheté à la FNAC; à tu pris la garantie "échange à neuf" (garantie qui couvre même pour 1 seul pixel mort)?

En fonction de cela, tu pourras ou pas te faire changer la machine par une neuve.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (6 Novembre 2008)

ok merci pour toutes ces précisions,
pour l'instant, je touche du bois, aucun problème


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2008)

ou ca pour les pixels recalcitrants


----------



## TeuBeu2 (6 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Je vous écris de mon tout nouveau macbook !

Alors, les impressions : bonne qualité, même au niveau de l'écran. Par contre : gros reflets ... Je m'attendais peut-être pas à autant mais bon ... Je m'y habituerai !

J'ai les touches de travers ! Yahoo ! Et pas toutes du même niveau en plus ...

Autre petit détail : j'ai un tout petit défaut sur la coque : un "point" d'alu mal taillé juste sous ma paume gauche ...

Je pense que demain je vais téléphoner pour gueuler un peu. Par contre, je n'ai pas de pixels morts. Je pense donc juste demander un geste commercial et pas un échange de la machine ...


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (7 Novembre 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> *iBackup* fait très bien ce genre de choses.
> Il récupère les fichiers de données, les logiciels (autres que ceux pré-installés) ainsi que leurs préférences.
> 
> Tu peux donc récupérer tous tes mails ainsi que les boites déjà créées. Le carnet d'adresses, iCal, les signets de Safari, ton compte iChat...
> ...



J'ai sélectionné tous les fichiers de MAIL à sauvegarder,
un dossier backup a été généré,
je l'ai transféré sur mon macbook
j'ai lancé ibackup, fonction restaurer.
Il y a eu une opération de 4 secondes, et c'est tout.
Evidemment, en lançant MAIL, rien ne se passe.
Je suis invité à créer un nouveau compte.
Est ce normal ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Novembre 2008)

Ils ont ôté la pomme du clavier, sur la touche cmd... j'ai ben de la peine.  Pour accéder à un fonction, avant, je me disais :  "pomme + E = eject", je dois dire "cmd+E"... 

À part ça, je suis encore en aaaaamour!!!! J'aime tout de lui :love: Dire que le patron a payé...  Ce que j'adore: les fonction à 1, 2, 3 ou 4 doigts. Ça s'apprend très rapidement.


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> J'ai sélectionné tous les fichiers de MAIL à sauvegarder,
> un dossier backup a été généré,
> je l'ai transféré sur mon macbook
> j'ai lancé ibackup, fonction restaurer.
> ...



Pour récupérer tes mails il te suffit de copier le répertoire Mail qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque de ta "maison" et de le mettre dans le nouveau mac.
C'est tout.


----------



## semheis (7 Novembre 2008)

Ben moi j'ai envie de pleurer... 

Reçu depuis 3 jours, le MB alu config d'entrée de gamme, y'a rien à dire ou plutôt si, c'est une très belle machine. En regardant très (mais alors très) attentivement on peut effectivement remarquer que les touches sont de travers, et puis oui d'accord y'a un peu de jeu au niveau de la trappe batterie. A part ça, venant d'un ibook G4 12", l'écran est magnifique, le son bien meilleur, le clavier des plus agréables, le trackpad itou (j'utilise le clic par tapotement car le bouton est bruyant et un peu rigide), la machine est froide, légère et silencieuse (d'habitude je les préfèr... non rien) et Leopard succède fort bien à Tiger. 

Bon je pourrait continuer la liste longtemps mais beaucoup de choses ont déjà eté dites. Pas de défaut marquant pour ma part, je trouve que c'est la plus belle machine que j'ai eu en mains.

Mais (il en faut bien un)... Je l'ai bugné. En passant la porte, la charnière qui dépasse, le choc à 4.8cm à gauche de la pomme. Un massacre! Une bugne (dépression) de 6mm par 2.5mm, comme le moule d'un ongle enfoncé de 0.9mm dans la coque. C'est léger mais je ne vois que ça. J'ai envie de pleurer. Le mieux dans tout ça, c'est que c'est pas le mien, c'est celui de ma copine qui ne l'a pas encore vu parce que c'est moi qui l'ai réceptionné, configuré, etc. Un drame à venir quoi.

Va falloir que je m'en achète un du coup, histoire de remplacer l'autre. Jusque là je pensais attendre un petit frère en 12" mais celui là m'a entièrement convaincu. 

Putain de bugne...


----------



## Frodon (7 Novembre 2008)

semheis a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai envie de pleurer...
> 
> Reçu depuis 3 jours, le MB alu config d'entrée de gamme, y'a rien à dire ou plutôt si, c'est une très belle machine. En regardant très (mais alors très) attentivement on peut effectivement remarquer que les touches sont de travers, et puis oui d'accord y'a un peu de jeu au niveau de la trappe batterie. A part ça, venant d'un ibook G4 12", l'écran est magnifique, le son bien meilleur, le clavier des plus agréables, le trackpad itou (j'utilise le clic par tapotement car le bouton est bruyant et un peu rigide), la machine est froide, légère et silencieuse (d'habitude je les préfèr... non rien) et Leopard succède fort bien à Tiger.
> 
> ...



Si ca fait que 3 jours que tu l'as reçu, tu peux le faire échanger... Evidement évites de dire que c'est toi qui l'a cogné, mais dis que tu l'as reçu ainsi.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (7 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Pour récupérer tes mails il te suffit de copier le répertoire Mail qui se trouve dans Bibliothèque de ta "maison" et de le mettre dans le nouveau mac.
> C'est tout.




C'est extactement ce que j'ai fait, mais en lançant ensuite MAIL (sur le nouveau macbook), j'ai une fenêtre pour la création du compte... Est-ce normal ?


----------



## Frodon (7 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> C'est extactement ce que j'ai fait, mais en lançant ensuite MAIL (sur le nouveau macbook), j'ai une fenêtre pour la création du compte... Est-ce normal ?



Il faut copier aussi le fichier suivant:

<Repertoire Perso>/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist

dans le même repertoire du nouveau MacBook.

Recommence donc, copie le répertoire Mail  + le fichier pré-cité.


----------



## arcank (7 Novembre 2008)

Il est possible qu'il faille également la Property List associée, non ?

C'est /Users/_ton_nom_/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Mail.plist


Edit : Argh !! Grillé, à un rien !


----------



## chupastar (7 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Moi j'ai un foutu pixel vert HS !!!! (Personne d'autres à de pb de pixels ?)
> 
> J'ai appelé Apple ils acceptent de me le changer mais sous 3 semaines... Je pourrais en récupérer un neuf que le 21 novembre...



Et en attendant de recevoir le nouveau, te laissent t-ils le MB défectueux pour que tu puisses travailler?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai vraiment eu de la chance car moi j'ai aucun soucis de touches ou d'écran, pas de problème de wifi. Retour sur la batterie, l'autonomie est un peu moyenne par rapport à ce qui est annoncé sur le site d'apple. Je suis un switcher heureux :love:


----------



## Goobii (7 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Et en attendant de recevoir le nouveau, te laissent t-ils le MB défectueux pour que tu puisses travailler?


Non, il viennent le chercher d'ici mercredi mais ont déjà lancer la commande du nouveau puisque config boosté à 4Go...


----------



## Goobii (7 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Si c'est un pixel Vert, ca veut dire qu'il est bloqué. Tu peux peut être le débloquer en jouant la vidéo disponible ici: http://www.psp-vault.com/modules.php?name=UpDownload&req=getit&lid=355
> 
> Si ca marche pas, après ca dépend de plusieurs choses:
> 
> ...



J'lai commandé sur le Store par tél, je l'ai depuis le 6novembre, hier quoi, et bon, après plusieurs soucis de LCD je fais toujours des tests de Pixels HS par RGB... 
Je pense pas que la FNAC couvre "1" pixel HS... En tout cas Apple assure ils ne m'ont rien demandé !!!! Ce qui m'embête c'est de m'en séparer, je l'ai tant attendu... :rose:
Il me le change sans soucis, le nouveau est prévue pour le 17 - 18... Et si encore un problème, y'a pas de soucis Apple s'engage à me le changer tant que le mac ne me convient pas !

J'ai passé la vidéo toute la nuit (j'avais déjà fais mes recherches lol les grands esprits se rencontrent ! :rateau, le Pixel s'est résorbé un peu... Je vais retenter cet aprèm et vous tiens au courant... J'ai vu qu'il y avait la technique du massage mais ac la dalle de verre : IMPOSSIBLE lol


----------



## chupastar (7 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Non, il viennent le chercher d'ici mercredi mais ont déjà lancer la commande du nouveau puisque config boosté à 4Go...



Ok, merci... Pas cool pour toi alors.


----------



## flo_69 (7 Novembre 2008)

bon ben moi j'ai commandé le mon macbook le 31 et je l'ai reçu hier ! 

par contre je vais le faire reprendre car j'ai un truc bizarre c'est la touche MAJ qui est difficile à activer , je sais pas si je suis maniaque ou quoi, mais les autres touches ont juste besoins d'être effleurées pour qu'elles fonctionnent alors que la touches MAJ il faut vraiment appuyer dessus pour le mettre en route avec la led verte !! c'est gavant quand tu tappes vite il faut reprendre à 4 voir 5 fois !!

Et vous c'est comment je suis parano ou quoi ?


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2008)

flo_69 a dit:


> bon ben moi j'ai commandé le mon macbook le 31 et je l'ai reçu hier !
> 
> par contre je vais le faire reprendre car j'ai un truc bizarre c'est la touche MAJ qui est difficile à activer , je sais pas si je suis maniaque ou quoi, mais les autres touches ont juste besoins d'être effleurées pour qu'elles fonctionnent alors que la touches MAJ il faut vraiment appuyer dessus pour le mettre en route avec la led verte !! c'est gavant quand tu tappes vite il faut reprendre à 4 voir 5 fois !!
> 
> Et vous c'est comment je suis parano ou quoi ?



C'est fait expres ....


----------



## neox59 (7 Novembre 2008)

J'ai exactement le même soucis que toi Flo_69. La touche MAJ est un peu énervante.


----------



## C3dr1c (7 Novembre 2008)

neox59 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même soucis que toi Flo_69. La touche MAJ est un peu énervante.



Puisqu'on dit que c'est fait expres !

C'est surement une securité pour pas mettre des majuscules sans le vouloir.


----------



## flo_69 (7 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est fait expres ....


 

Ah bon !! c'est sur ça !!

car j'ai eu un ibook , un macbook , un macbook pro et j'ai jamais eu ce souci !

:mouais:


----------



## nicoplanet (7 Novembre 2008)

flo_69 a dit:


> Ah bon !! c'est sur ça !!
> 
> car j'ai eu un ibook , un macbook , un macbook pro et j'ai jamais eu ce souci !
> 
> :mouais:



Sisi, c'est fait exprès ! Il y a d'ailleurs eu une news à ce sujet sur MacGé je crois ?
La touche est temporisée pour éviter un appuie accidentel. Du coup, ça ne sert à rien d'appuyer plus fort : il faut juste le faire "plus longtemps" (appuie d'une seconde quoi...) 

C'est "logiciel" (le temps à été un peu raccourci par rapport à l'origine), et j'ai changé un clavier de iMac pour cela au départ...  ... mais sans succès bien sûr !

Même situation sur un MacBook de 2008 (early), sur un iMac de 2007 et sur un MacBook Air... Bref, pas de souci à se faire !


----------



## flo_69 (7 Novembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Sisi, c'est fait exprès ! Il y a d'ailleurs eu une news à ce sujet sur MacGé je crois ?
> La touche est temporisée pour éviter un appuie accidentel. Du coup, ça ne sert à rien d'appuyer plus fort : il faut juste le faire "plus longtemps" (appuie d'une seconde quoi...)
> 
> C'est "logiciel" (le temps à été un peu raccourci par rapport à l'origine), et j'ai changé un clavier de iMac pour cela au départ...  ... mais sans succès bien sûr !
> ...


 


Bon ben merci pour les informations je vais rappeler  apple car j'avais programmé un échange !! 

Je trouvais ça vraiment bizarre et comme j'avais déjà eu des mac je comprenais pas trop pourquoi j'avais ce phénomène.:rose:


----------



## ChaosTheory (7 Novembre 2008)

Bon eh bien je me joins à vous 

J'ai reçu mon MacBook 2GHz, 4Go de RAM et 320Go de DD hier vers 16h alors que je n'avais pas de tracking number et que chez Apple on m'avait dit d'arrêter d'espérer, de prévoir aujourd'hui voire plutôt lundi... 

Je vous laisse imaginer ma joie en ouvrant la porte à Monsieur UPS 

J'ai donc switché depuis hier, ce n'est pas vraiment mon premier MB mais j'étais revenu à un Vaio suite à de nombreux problèmes sur mon MB en quelques moi (3 DD et 2 cartes mère tout de même :hein: )

Je découvre donc Léopard (j'avais Tiger puis Vista) et ce n'est que du bonheur  J'ai téléchargé une version d'essai de iWork pour voir si je prends ça ou Office. Je commence à m'habituer et j'adore Mac OS X :love:

Sinon le MB en lui même est un bijou, j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir de pixel mort ou de touche de travers :rose: Le clavier est une merveille et le fait qu'il soit rétro-éclairé c'est super  Il a chauffé un petit peu hier mais normal je transférais mes données. Sinon il est silencieux, c'en est impressionnant !!!! 

Sinon l'alu est super, bien fini etc Bon mon Vaio étant en partie en alu, je ne découvrais pas ce composant mais en une pièce c'est vraiment mieux. L'écran est magnifique, quelques reflets mais bon je survivrai 

Donc voilà les premières impressions, je suis conquis, pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## frtwii (7 Novembre 2008)

Alors, ça fait bientôt 2 semaines maintenant que je l'ai reçu et que j'ai donc switcher.
Mes impressions : Le macbook (2Ghz) a l'air très robuste, on a l'impression qu'il est fait pour durer (j'espère que ça sera le cas). Aucun problème de défaut, pas de pixel mort mais en lisant le forum j'ai vu que certains avaient des touches de travers,en réalité c'est la même chose pour moi mais sincèrement je m'en fou.. et je ne m'en saurais jamais rendu compte sans lire ce topic  .

L'écran est bon pour moi, sûrement parce que je passe d'un eeepc et d'un vieux moniteur à un écran LED donc c'est que du bon mais j'ai quand même remarqué les caprices de l'écran lorsque l'on s'écarte du centre de vision.. rien de bien méchant pour moi.
C'est en même temps un switch important, c'est mon premier mac et je quitte tout doucement linux pour macosx mais là encore rien à redire, j'ai vite pris mes marques et les 2 programmes que j'utilisais régulièrement sont de la partie (firefox et openoffice) et je ne pense même plus installer ubuntu en dualboot..

Autre détail, le bruit de la machine : je l'utilise comme desktop et ça fait un choque de ne plus rien entendre dans la chambre.. même mon eeepc faisait plus de bruit c'est pour dire  . Le macbook branché à un clavier et un moniteur est extrêment confortable et je découvre les joies d'avoir deux écrans (le macbook + un écran 17 pouce). La configuration est incroyablement simple et on peut même spécifier la position réelle de l'écran (plus haute que celle du macbook) 

En résumé : je suis heureux et satisfait  (si ça se voyait pas)


----------



## ignace (7 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous car je lis depuis quelques post que votre macbook est ultra silencieux. alors que le mien je trouve que dans le silence on l'entend unpeu, est ce qu'il est totalement inaudible chez vous ? car si c'est le cas je demande un echange tant que je suis dans les 14 jours.
moi j'entends qu'il est allumé, un peu hein c pas un pc mais bon.
de plus j'ai achete un dd wdscorpio black, je l'ai installe et aussitot retire car il faisait encore plus de bruit, la c pas possible que ceux qui le possede disent qu'il est aussi silencieux que le dd d'origine...
bref je ne sais pas quoi faire


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> Bonjour, je reviens vers vous car je lis depuis quelques post que votre macbook est ultra silencieux. alors que le mien je trouve que dans le silence on l'entend unpeu, est ce qu'il est totalement inaudible chez vous ? car si c'est le cas je demande un echange tant que je suis dans les 14 jours.
> moi j'entends qu'il est allumé, un peu hein c pas un pc mais bon.
> de plus j'ai achete un dd wdscorpio black, je l'ai installe et aussitot retire car il faisait encore plus de bruit, la c pas possible que ceux qui le possede disent qu'il est aussi silencieux que le dd d'origine...
> bref je ne sais pas quoi faire


 

Dans le silence, moi j'entend un léger souffle.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Novembre 2008)

Quid de l'autonomie ?

Parce que j'ai lu des posts qui parlaient de grosses chutes d'autonomie par rapport à l'ancienne version. Mais Apple persiste à afficher la même autonomie pour l'unibody et le blanc.

J'arrête tout de suite les gens qui me diraient : il ne tient pas 5 heures, alors qu'ils regardent des vidéos ou jouent.  Je me demande combien tient la machine dans une usage type traitement de texte.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quid de l'autonomie ?
> 
> Parce que j'ai lu des posts qui parlaient de grosses chutes d'autonomie par rapport à l'ancienne version. Mais Apple persiste à afficher la même autonomie pour l'unibody et le blanc.
> 
> J'arrête tout de suite les gens qui me diraient : il ne tient pas 5 heures, alors qu'ils regardent des vidéos ou jouent. Je me demande combien tient la machine dans une usage type traitement de texte.


 

Sans le wifi et le bluetooth activé, il tient facilement plus de 5h en ne fesant que du traitement de texte.


----------



## Cristal` (7 Novembre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> Bonjour, je reviens vers vous car je lis depuis quelques post que votre macbook est ultra silencieux. alors que le mien je trouve que dans le silence on l'entend unpeu, est ce qu'il est totalement inaudible chez vous ? car si c'est le cas je demande un echange tant que je suis dans les 14 jours.
> moi j'entends qu'il est allumé, un peu hein c pas un pc mais bon.
> de plus j'ai achete un dd wdscorpio black, je l'ai installe et aussitot retire car il faisait encore plus de bruit, la c pas possible que ceux qui le possede disent qu'il est aussi silencieux que le dd d'origine...
> bref je ne sais pas quoi faire



C'est obligé de faire du bruit mais ça s'entend quasiment pas, un très léger soufflement quand tu approches ton oreille. Même en lecture vidéo on l'entends pas, là je fais pas mal bosser le proc, j'entends plus mon portable sur Vista que le MacBook...

J'ai mis un DD WD Scorpio Black 7200 tr/min 320 Go, je l'entends absolument pas non plus.




Le docteur a dit:


> Quid de l'autonomie ?
> 
> Parce que j'ai lu des posts qui parlaient de grosses chutes d'autonomie par rapport à l'ancienne version. Mais Apple persiste à afficher la même autonomie pour l'unibody et le blanc.



Ce matin j'ai bossé pendant 2h en TP avec Firefox, Thunderbird, Vmware (sur XP avec un logiciel de circuit électronique et lecture d'un fichier PDF), Wifi activé, quand je suis parti il restait 57% d'autonomie.
A mon sens, il tient 4 bonnes heures, si tu fais juste traitement de texte il dépasse les 5h sans problème.


----------



## ignace (7 Novembre 2008)

le scorpio black que j'ai fait facilement deux fois plus de bruit que le disque d'origine, bruit de fonctionnnement.


----------



## Cristal` (7 Novembre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> le scorpio black que j'ai fait facilement deux fois plus de bruit que le disque d'origine, bruit de fonctionnnement.



Tu as peut-être un modèle défectueux.


----------



## Goobii (7 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Tu as peut-être un modèle défectueux.


Vous avez lequel ? Moi j'ai le WD3200BJKT, pareil pour vous ou est ce le BEKT ?


----------



## Cristal` (7 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Vous avez lequel ? Moi j'ai le WD3200BJKT, pareil pour vous ou est ce le BEKT ?



WD3200BEKT pour moi.


----------



## ignace (7 Novembre 2008)

idem pour moi


----------



## ignace (7 Novembre 2008)

RRRhoo, ca m'embete de renvoyer le portable et le disque dur, ca serait pas de chance de tomber sur deux produits defectueux.
je dois dire que le bruit du macbook d'origine ne me derange finalement pas, mais je ne dis pas que je ne l'entends pas. cependant le disque dur wd c'est une autre histoire, ou je suis super sensible au bruit ou alors il est efectivement defectueux.
le probleme c'est que je l'ai commande sur cdiscount, un site qui brille par son incompetence, j'ai eu la faiblesse de ne pas patienter jusqu'a un approvisionnement des autres site lors de l
ma commande.
aux possesseurs, pouvez vous me confirmer qu'il ne fait vraiment , en toute objectivite, pas de bruit superieur au disque d'origine ????

ps: le mien est un fujitsu..


Merci


----------



## Frodon (7 Novembre 2008)

ignace a dit:


> RRRhoo, ca m'embete de renvoyer le portable et le disque dur, ca serait pas de chance de tomber sur deux produits defectueux.



Si le bruit venait du disque dur, il y a peu de chance que le MacBook soit defectueux. Seuls les disques sont alors à mettre en cause.

Il y a toujours des variations de niveau sonore suivant les marques et modèles de disque. Perso mon MacBook dispose d'un disque Toshiba que je trouve très peu bruyant.

Si tu recherches un disque silencieux, je t'invite à rechercher sur Internet les tests de disques durs, certains mesures le bruit (en dB) et donne donc une idée objective du bruit du disque. Choisi en fonction de cela.

Dès que tu as trouvé le disque qui te conviendrait, fais le dans les 7 jours suivant ton achat de ton WD actuel, contactes CDiscount et demande un remboursement ou un échange contre celui que tu as choisi. Ils sont obligés d'accepter, si bien sûr tu le fais dans les 7 jours, car c'est la loi pour les ventes par correspondance.


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Novembre 2008)

Petite question en passant : ce nouveau trackpad on peut le nettoyer comment ? et les touches ?

Un kleenex humide ? un kleenex sec ? 


Merci


----------



## jahrom (7 Novembre 2008)

VU pour lunettes. Marche pas mal.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (7 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> C'est extactement ce que j'ai fait, mais en lançant ensuite MAIL (sur le nouveau macbook), j'ai une fenêtre pour la création du compte... Est-ce normal ?






Frodon a dit:


> Il faut copier aussi le fichier suivant:
> 
> <Repertoire Perso>/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
> 
> ...





arcank a dit:


> Il est possible qu'il faille également la Property List associée, non ?
> 
> C'est /Users/_ton_nom_/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.apple.Mail.plist
> 
> Edit : Argh !! Grillé, à un rien !




Sur l'ancien iBook : 
1° J'ai quitté l'application MAIL,
2° J'ai copié le dossier entier intitulé "mail" de "JEANSOL / BIBLIOTHEQUE / MAIL"
3° J'ai copié le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" de "JEANSOL / BIBLIOTHEQUE / PREFERENCES / 
4° J'ai copié l'ensemble sur clé usb

Sur le nouveau macbook :
1° J'ai collé les fichiers du dossier "mail" dans "JEANSOL / BIBLIOTHEQUE / MAIL" du nouveau macbook,
2° Idem pour le fichier com.apple.mail.plist à son emplacement


Je précise que j'ai 5 comptes chez Free,
Un compte principal quasi inutilisé
4 comptes secondaires dont un qui comprend 95% de mes courriers,

Au lancement de MAIL, il y a bien importation ou mise à jour des données,
Mon compte principal comporte bien ses mails envoyés/reçus/brouillon/...
Idem pour les 4 comptes secondaires,

Quand je clique pour ouvrir les mails du compte principal, je peux tout lire.
Idem pour les 3 comptes secondaires peu utilisés.

Quand je regarde les mails du 4ème compte, je vois bien tous les mails dans la liste,
mais en cliquant dessus pour lire le contenu, il y a un blanc.

J'ai recommencé plusieurs fois l'opération, c'est toujours pareil.

Pourtant, le compte qui pose problème m'indique bien la liste des 1000 et quelques mails,...

Comment faire pour y accéder ??

J'ai vérifié les informations du dossier de ce compte.
Il pèse 837Mo dans l'iBook. Et 921Mo dans le nouveau macbook.
J'ai vérifié dans les autres comptes, il y a la même différence de poids : en migrant, ils ont tous pris du poids !!
Est-ce normal ?

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que je ne vois à mon sens aucune différence entre les comptes. Je peux lire les mails sur 4 comptes, pas le 5, celui qui détient une grosse partie des courriers.

Que faire ????

Je commence à désespérer un peu là, et c'est pas faute de bonne volonté :rose:

Si quelqu'un peut me tirer d'affaire, ça serait cool,... j'aimerais bien ne plus utiliser que le nouveau macbook ! pour l'instant, c'est une vraie galère 

Jean Sol


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Novembre 2008)

Salut,
essaye peut-être, pour ta boîte mail qui pose problème, par le menu fichier de Mail, Importer des boîtes aux lettres


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2008)

l'import du 'home' aurait simplifié les choses 

sinon, ca m'arrive des fois, et il suffit que je reclic pour que ca arrive....


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (7 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> l'import du 'home' aurait simplifié les choses
> 
> sinon, ca m'arrive des fois, et il suffit que je reclic pour que ca arrive....




c'est à dire ?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (7 Novembre 2008)

ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Salut,
> essaye peut-être, pour ta boîte mail qui pose problème, par le menu fichier de Mail, Importer des boîtes aux lettres




Je viens de supprimer le dossier du "compte à problème",
Je l'ai importé par MAIL / FICHIER / ... 
J'ai de nouveau accès au contenu des mails,... mais je me retrouve avec un dossier "importation" vraiment pas pratique à utiliser, et qui ressemble plus à une archive qu'à autre chose,...

Il semble manquer donc juste un petit lien pour que MAIL accède au contenu des messages, chose qu'il fait pourtant pour les autres comptes,...

C'est vraiment galère !

Comment faites vous pour transférer vos mails vers le nouveau macbook ????? si c'est possible ... (je pars d'une version 10.3.9, il n'y a donc pas de migration possible)


MERCI


----------



## ToMacLaumax (7 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> []
> Il semble manquer donc juste un petit lien pour que MAIL accède au contenu des messages, chose qu'il fait pourtant pour les autres comptes,...
> []



Bonjour,
ce que tu pourrais encore essayer c'est ta première méthode (copier/coller), puis dans le menu Bal, Reconstruire 
Peut-être que cela va remettre les "choses" en ordre ?


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (8 Novembre 2008)

ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ce que tu pourrais encore essayer c'est ta première méthode (copier/coller), puis dans le menu Bal, Reconstruire&#8230;
> Peut-être que cela va remettre les "choses" en ordre ?




L'idée est bonne, merci !...

J'ai recopié le dossier Mail et le fichier annexe dans les préférences,

J'ai sélectionné la boite aux lettres défectueuse, avec à l'intérieur 2700 mails environ, illisibles,
J"ai cliqué sur Bal / reconstruire,

Le mail sont désormais lisibles     .... Mais il n'y en a plus que 500 ! Quand je regarde ceux qui manquent, je vois que chronologiquement ça remonte maximum à 2006 et non à 2004 ...

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qui cloche, je commence à désespérer


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2008)

euh les enfants, les problemes de transfert de mail c'est le forum réseau et internet :modo:


----------



## Genghis (8 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu le mien 2,4 ghz, 4 Go de ram, 320 Go DD.
J'ai une copine qui a un 2 ghz et qui a le problème des touches de travers et un superdrive HS. Moi j'ai aucun problème de finition.

Je pense que je peux me passer du firewire 400, qui de toute façon n'est pas énormément plus efficace que l'USB 2, et je n'ai pas de camera donc...

Par contre la batterie me semble vraiment à la ramasse, pour plusieurs raisons : déjà parce qu'elle est moins puissante que celle des anciennes génération donc on perd largement en autonomie, sans doute pour un simple placement marketing, pour ne pas avoir un Macbook qui aurait une autonomie plus importante que le MBP. Aussi parce que la batterie vendue sur le store pour être un 60 watts n'est en fait qu'une 45. Enfin parce que j'ai l'impression que la batterie de l'Unibody qui est un Ion polymère me semble beaucoup plus longue à recharger que la Ion-Lithium de mon MBP penryn.
J'ai eu un affichage de 10 heures de charge hier, la batterie ayant été utilisée jusqu'à la mise en veille de l'ordi. Forcément avec des temps de recharge de ce type, c'est compliqué de recharger ses deux batteries dans la soirée. Alors là les 10 heures ça m'a pas l'air de le faire à tous les coups mais même en temps normal la recharge me semble beaucoup plus lente que celle de mon MBP penryn...


----------



## Tox (8 Novembre 2008)

Combien de mAh sur le nouveau MB ?


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Combien de mAh sur le nouveau MB ?



4200 mAh.


----------



## Tox (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> 4200 mAh.


C'est peu, effectivement. Sur mon MB, la batterie se ballade entre 5200 et 5400 mAh, pour officiellement 5200 mAh. Drôle d'idée d'amputer la machine de 20% de capacité...


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> C'est peu, effectivement. Sur mon MB, la batterie se ballade entre 5200 et 5400 mAh, pour officiellement 5200 mAh. Drôle d'idée d'amputer la machine de 20% de capacité...



Elle est censée consommée moins. Donc diminution de l'intensité et de la puissance de la batterie. Même si c'est pas super cool pour nous.


----------



## Tox (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Elle est censée consommée moins. Donc diminution de l'intensité et de la puissance de la batterie. Même si c'est pas super cool pour nous.


 A technologie relativement proche, je doute de la moindre consommation. Pour rappel, la batterie avait justement pris 20% lors du passage du G4 au CoreDuo...


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> A technologie relativement proche, je doute de la moindre consommation. Pour rappel, la batterie avait justement pris 20% lors du passage du G4 au CoreDuo...



Tu oublies l'écran à LED qui consomme 30% de moins  Enfin bon c'est vrai que plus d'autonomie aurais été sympa.


----------



## Tox (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Tu oublies l'écran à LED qui consomme 30% de moins  Enfin bon c'est vrai que plus d'autonomie aurais été sympa.


 C'est plutôt du discours marketing, puisque dans les faits, l'autonomie est en baisse. Et j'avoue que je ne comprenais pas vraiment pourquoi avant que tu ne me donnes la capacité de la batterie 

Interface et look ont primé sur autonomie et connectique  Mais le nouveau MB n'en reste pas moins très séduisant.


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Tox a dit:


> C'est plutôt du discours marketing, puisque dans les faits, l'autonomie est en baisse. Et j'avoue que je ne comprenais pas vraiment pourquoi avant que tu ne me donnes la capacité de la batterie
> 
> Interface et look ont primé sur autonomie et connectique  Mais le nouveau MB n'en reste pas moins très séduisant.



Oui c'est sûr, mais je crois que c'est la marque qui veut ça. Va savoir pourquoi.
Enfin bon j'ai un portable avec une batterie de 4200 mAh qui tiens 1h30 max... un autre avec une de 5200 mAh qui tiens 3h max. Donc sur ce côté là, le MacBook pulvérise tout le monde, même si quelques minutes de plus ne sont jamais de trop.


----------



## Mateo97120 (8 Novembre 2008)

Photos de mon nouveau Macbook alu 2,4Ghz reçu jeudi matin!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/32222596@N06/


----------



## Le docteur (8 Novembre 2008)

Un temps de recharge de 10 heures ??? J'ai du mal lire ... Vous confirmez ?


----------



## Mateo97120 (8 Novembre 2008)

Non ce n'est pas 10h... sinon quel retour en arrière, il faut compter 2h ou plus si la batterie est totalement vide, disons 3h grand maximum!


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un temps de recharge de 10 heures ??? J'ai du mal lire ... Vous confirmez ?



Ta vu ça où ? ça met environ 3h/3h30 à ce charger complètement.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> Ta vu ça où ? ça met environ 3h/3h30 à ce charger complètement.



Je confirme, je suis à ma deuxième recharge complète, ça met entre 3H et 4H.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Novembre 2008)

Voilà où je l'ai vu : 


Genghis a dit:


> J'ai reçu le mien 2,4 ghz, 4 Go de ram, 320 Go DD.
> Par contre la batterie me semble vraiment à la ramasse, pour plusieurs raisons : déjà parce qu'elle est moins puissante que celle des anciennes génération donc on perd largement en autonomie, sans doute pour un simple placement marketing, pour ne pas avoir un Macbook qui aurait une autonomie plus importante que le MBP. Aussi parce que la batterie vendue sur le store pour être un 60 watts n'est en fait qu'une 45. Enfin parce que j'ai l'impression que la batterie de l'Unibody qui est un Ion polymère me semble beaucoup plus longue à recharger que la Ion-Lithium de mon MBP penryn.
> J'ai eu un affichage de 10 heures de charge hier, la batterie ayant été utilisée jusqu'à la mise en veille de l'ordi. Forcément avec des temps de recharge de ce type, c'est compliqué de recharger ses deux batteries dans la soirée. Alors là les 10 heures ça m'a pas l'air de le faire à tous les coups mais même en temps normal la recharge me semble beaucoup plus lente que celle de mon MBP penryn...


----------



## Cristal` (8 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Voilà où je l'ai vu :



Il a surement un problème avec le chargeur ou la batterie.


----------



## sabsab (8 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu mon MacBook 2,4 hier et je suis vraiment très satisfait de  mon choix.
j' ai été angoisse à l'idée que le clavier soit de travers surtout  la fameuse touche F5  d'après ce que j'ai lu sur le Forum .
Mais forte  heureusement aucun problème le clavier est bien dans sa place bien  positionné.
Je pense que les machines livrées cette semaine n'ont pas ce  défaut, le problème a bien été pris en compte sur la chaine de montage.
Voilà  bon courage pour ceux qui attendent vous ne serrez pas deçus.


----------



## guyot.ing (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai ouvert l'emballage de mon MacBook alu 2,4 13" il y a une semaine.
Gros changement par rapport à l'iBook G4 800 qui m'accompagne depuis 2003.
L'achat est motivé par la nécessité de pourvoir faire tourner des applications sous win plus que par l'envie de changer une bête que me donne toute satisfaction malgré son âge (mise à part un changement de DD et une augmentation de mémoire, je n'ai eu aucune panne).

C'est le 6e Mac après Mac 128, Mac SE DD, Performa 5200, powerBook G3 14, iBook G4 800, à titre personnel
et le 10e à titre professionnel après Mac 128, Mac SE disquette, Mac SE DD, Mac II, Mac IIcx, Performa 5200, iMac G3, iMac G3 DV, Cube, eMac.

 En positif :
 le clavier rétroéclairé est très agéable en lumière réduite (dans le train par exemple)
 le passage à 10.5 est un vrai bonheur (j'avais pas osé avec le G4)
 pas de comparaison, évidement, sur la célérité
 une réelle impression de robustesse
 installation sans histoire, même de WinXP
 Tous les ports du même coté, de quoi rêver d'un dock (et pourquoi intégrant un adaptateur FW 400/800)
 le trackpad multitouche est très pratique, même si le défilement à 2 doigts ne fonctionne pas dans les textes. de quoi se passer de souris en déplacement (sauf pour le DAO!).
 aucun problème de récupération des données avec le câble Ethernet

 En négatif
 l'écran est vraiment très brillant et reflète tout. Il faut sans cesse règler l'inclinaison pour échapper aux lumières d'arrière plan
 l'ajustement automatique de la luminosité est hypersensible aux ombres portées.
 2 ports USB, s'est un peu court et impose un hub et une souris Bluetooth (et donc Apple au prix fort):hein:
 problème de driver avec le scanner de la multifonction Brother MFC-240C
 problème d'affichage avec les logiciels de DAO version PowerPC
 disparition du simulateur de clavier numérique si pratique pour saisir les nombres (je consomme beaucoup de feuilles de calcul), ce qui m'a obliger à réhabiliter une extension qui occupe un port USB . Même le clavier Bluetooth n'offre pas cette possibilité.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (9 Novembre 2008)

à propos du clavier rétroéclairé ...

J'utilisais un iBook G4 depuis l'arrivée il y une semaine de mon macbook.
Je me rends compte de la différence dans le noir.
Avant, les touches blanches marquées en noir étaient un peu visibles dans le noir, gràce à la luminositée dégagée par l'écran,

Désormais, avec des touches noires et les lettres blanches (et fines), c'est quasi impossible de jeter un oeil sur le clavier de temps en temps,

voilà pour la suite des premières impressions...


----------



## Yup123 (9 Novembre 2008)

sabsab a dit:


> Je pense que les machines livrées cette semaine n'ont pas ce  défaut, le problème a bien été pris en compte sur la chaine de montage.
> Voilà  bon courage pour ceux qui attendent vous ne serrez pas deçus.



Si seulement c'était vrai 
Reçu mardi, avec bien plus que la touche F5 de travers


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (9 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Si seulement c'était vrai
> Reçu mardi, avec bien plus que la touche F5 de travers



peux tu prendre une photo ?


----------



## Yup123 (9 Novembre 2008)

Jean Sol Partre a dit:


> peux tu prendre une photo ?



Déjà renvoyé à Apple pour un échange standard, il n'ont pas fait d'histoires...


----------



## Bloodshed (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu hier mon nouveau macbook (j'avais un macbook noir). Et ma machine est tout simplement parfaite !  Je n'ai aucune touche de penchée, la coque est superbe et sans imperfections, le trackpad est doux et fonctionnel. Le clavier (US) est bien agencé (faut que je m'habitue à la touche Entrée plus petite). Ce qui est étrange par rapport aux avis que j'ai lu jusqu'a présent, c'est que mon écran ne se referme pas tout seul quand il est presque fermé. Au contraire je trouve même qu'il faut un peu plus pousser l'écran (donc moi je ne peux pas l'ouvrir avec un seul doigt comme dans la vidéo ) pour l'ouvrir que sur mon ancien Macbook. Mais je pense que je le préfère ainsi.

Si j'ai un bémol à mettre dans mes premières impressions, c'est le bouton du trackpad. Il est trop bruyant, et malheureusement toute la surface n'est pas cliquable. Désormais j'utilise le "tap" pour cliquer.

Je n'ai pas encore testé les jeux dessus, ni l'autonomie, je reviendrais peut-être plus tard vers vous à ce niveau.


----------



## surfman06 (9 Novembre 2008)

Pour l'écran, c'est seulement pour les mbp, pour mon mb je n'ai pas de pb d'écran ou quoique que ce soit. Je pense que le pb, vient du fait qu'apple ne s'attendait peut être pas à autant de succès pour ce lancement et au vu des pré commandes, ils ont mis la pression sur les chaînes de montage d'où ces problèmes sur certaines machines reçues par certains, ce n'est que mon humble avis.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Bloodshed a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai reçu hier mon nouveau macbook (j'avais un macbook noir). Et ma machine est tout simplement parfaite !  Je n'ai aucune touche de penchée, la coque est superbe et sans imperfections, le trackpad est doux et fonctionnel. Le clavier (US) est bien agencé (faut que je m'habitue à la touche Entrée plus petite). Ce qui est étrange par rapport aux avis que j'ai lu jusqu'a présent, c'est que mon écran ne se referme pas tout seul quand il est presque fermé. Au contraire je trouve même qu'il faut un peu plus pousser l'écran (donc moi je ne peux pas l'ouvrir avec un seul doigt comme dans la vidéo ) pour l'ouvrir que sur mon ancien Macbook. Mais je pense que je le préfère ainsi.
> 
> ...


 

Moi non plus mon écran ne se referme pas tout seul quand il est presque fermé et franchement je le préfère comme ça.


----------



## Goobii (9 Novembre 2008)

Bloodshed a dit:


> Si j'ai un bémol à mettre dans mes premières impressions, c'est le bouton du trackpad. Il est trop bruyant, et malheureusement toute la surface n'est pas cliquable. Désormais j'utilise le "tap" pour cliquer.



Faux ! Le mien est cliquable sur toute la surface, je te l'accord avec plus ou moins d'intensité... Mais comme toi, j'utilise le TAP.
Alors, heureux de ta machine ? Ca te change du Blackbook, j'espère que tu ne regrette rien


----------



## Bloodshed (9 Novembre 2008)

Ah non je ne regrette absolument rien (l'écran brillant + verre n'est pas si génant, et au contraire les couleurs sont vraiment superbes. Le noir est profond, profond...). Par contre ca m'étonne que le tiens est entierement cliquable. Certes l'intensité baisse en montant vers le haut, mais au bout d'un moment, ce n'est plus du tout cliquable.


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

je l'ai essayé, ca bloque aux 2/3 du track, au dela, plus possible de cliquer


----------



## cardo (9 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous j'ai reçu le miens vendredi en remplacement d'un macbook blanc C2D 2,2 de novembre 2007. Je me posais une question concernant le rétroéclairage du clavier, sur le miens il s'allume en permanence, dès que je touche une touche, pourtant je pensais que ça n'était le cas que lorsqu'il faisait sombre dans la pièce. 
Je me trompe? 

En tout cas à part ça tout est parfait.


----------



## piloupote (9 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçu mon macbook il y a seulement 3 jours et j'ai déjà un pixel rouge en plein milieu de mon écran ! 
Quelqu'un connaitrait-il une solution pour remédier à mon problème ?


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

échange?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2008)

piloupote a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon macbook il y a seulement 3 jours et j'ai déjà un pixel rouge en plein milieu de mon écran !
> Quelqu'un connaitrait-il une solution pour remédier à mon problème ?



Tu peux toujours essayer de lancer des videos qui tentent de reactiver les pixels morts.


----------



## Katana29 (9 Novembre 2008)

Un pixel rouge n'est pas un pixel mort. C'est juste un pixel fainéant, tu peux le réveiller avec une vidéo spécial :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/news_id-606.html

Tu fais tourner ça à l'endroit de ton pixel défaillant quelques heures et ça devrait le faire. 

Sinon retour!:rateau:


----------



## piloupote (9 Novembre 2008)

Merci j'vais essayer ça et j'vous tiens au courant au cas où d'autres personnes aurait le même pb.


----------



## Linken (9 Novembre 2008)

J'utilise le mien depuis samedi midi ( le modèle de base 2.0 Ghz )  c'est mon premier portable et mon premier mac et je doit avouer que j'en suis pleinement satisfait ! J'utilise pas mal photoshop/illustrator/flash pour mes études et ils sont trés réactifs voir meme plus que mon pc fixe qui a une meilleur configuration sur le papier  

en plus je doit avoir de la chance il n'a aucun pixel mort ni de touches inclinés ^^


----------



## Goobii (10 Novembre 2008)

piloupote a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon macbook il y a seulement 3 jours et j'ai déjà un pixel rouge en plein milieu de mon écran !
> Quelqu'un connaitrait-il une solution pour remédier à mon problème ?



J'ai eu le même problème que toi, j'ai fait tourner 3 vidéos différentes pendant des heures sans résultats, même si le pixel vert (donc pas mort) s'est résorbé un peu... J'ai décidé donc d'appeler Apple le 6 nov pr un échange qu'ils ont accepté sans le moindre souci, bien au contraire ! et je devrais le recevoir aujourd'hui ou demain... Le Pb avec les pixels c'est que, une fois que tu l'as vu et bien tu ne vois que ça


----------



## cardo (10 Novembre 2008)

En fait c'était simplement la lumière qui n'était pas assez forte mais en mettant une lampe à 2 cm de l'écran au niveau du capteur la luminosité du clavier a disparu.


----------



## piloupote (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai fait tourné la vidéo dont vous m'aviez donné le nom pendant 10h d'affiler sans aucun résultat malheureusement . Je pense donc contacter Apple et le renvoyer.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Genghis (10 Novembre 2008)

Le docteur a dit:


> Un temps de recharge de 10 heures ??? J'ai du mal lire ... Vous confirmez ?



J'ai dit que leur de la seconde charge de la batterie j'avais eu un temps de recharge de 10 heures, et je crois que plus haut dans le fil quelqu'un parlait d'une durée équivalente. Mais attention, ça ne s'est produit qu'une fois, en ce moment je tourne plutôt vers 2H30 de durée de charge en partant d'une batterie quasi vide. 
Alors je sais pas si ça ne se passera qu'une fois une durée de 10 heures, disons pour que la batterie se rode ou si c'est parce que j'avais vidé la batterie totalement... J'était allé jusqu'à la mise en veille, peut-être faut-il éviter d'aller jusque là avec les batteries polymère.
Après j'ai tout de même l'impression que mon MBP penryn se rechargeait plus vite, mais ça tenait peut-être plutôt au chargeur plus puissant ? Je n'ai plus le MBP - vol - donc je peux pas comparer c'est peut-être juste une impression. Faudrait que je demande à un pote qui a un Macbook penryn pour savoir combien de temps il met...


Sinon pour la batterie moins puissante de 20% je remarque juste que l'ordi tient moins en autonomie, l'ancien Macbook tennait 40 minutes de plus en lecture DVD par exemple. La différence semble toutefois moins importante en utilisation bureautique...
J'ai un peu l'impression qu'au delà du discours marketing sur le portable qui consomme moins (d'aileurs quand les LED sont arrivés sur les MBP, on n'a pas vu de réduction de batterie...), c'est un peu le même problème que le Firewire, le Macbook Unibody avec une batterie aussi puissante que celle de l'ancienne génération aurait eu une autonomie plus importante que le MBP Unibody, ça aurait peut-être fait mauvais effet, et ça aurait peut-être cannibalisé les ventes de MBP...


----------



## jerez (10 Novembre 2008)

J'ai une question à vous poser à propos de vos nouveaux Macbook. Lorsque le mien est branché sur secteur, on peut sentir sur la coque , une légère vibration. Je pense que le courant passe dedans. Avez-vous constaté une chose similaire sur vos machine?

Hormis ça, c'est un très bon ordi. La finition est parfaite (sauf les touches de travers) et le trackpad remplace facilement une souris (après un léger temps d'adaptation).


----------



## C3dr1c (10 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai une question à vous poser à propos de vos nouveaux Macbook. Lorsque le mien est branché sur secteur, on peut sentir sur la coque , une légère vibration. Je pense que le courant passe dedans. Avez-vous constaté une chose similaire sur vos machine?
> 
> Hormis ça, c'est un très bon ordi. La finition est parfaite (sauf les touches de travers) et le trackpad remplace facilement une souris (après un léger temps d'adaptation).



Une histoire de prise de terre non branché, en tout cas j'ai lu un truc dans ce genre !


----------



## surfman06 (10 Novembre 2008)

Perso, je n'ai pas de vibration lorsqu'il est branché sur secteur.


----------



## tofskite (10 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai une question à vous poser à propos de vos nouveaux Macbook. Lorsque le mien est branché sur secteur, on peut sentir sur la coque , une légère vibration. Je pense que le courant passe dedans. Avez-vous constaté une chose similaire sur vos machine?
> 
> Hormis ça, c'est un très bon ordi. La finition est parfaite (sauf les touches de travers) et le trackpad remplace facilement une souris (après un léger temps d'adaptation).


cette vibration est lié à L'aluminium et son usinage.

le frottement de ta main te fait ressentir l'ussinage très fin de l'alu.

normalement tu ne ressent pas cela quand ta main est simplement posé sur ton ordi ..


----------



## Taminojb (10 Novembre 2008)

Dans la mesure ou :

1. Les touches de mon claviers sont de travers.
2. La trappe posterieur qui renferme le DD et la batterie est mal ajusté et donc mobile.
3. j'ai payer le macbook 1621 euros
4. je l'ai attendu 4 semaines.

=> J'ai décider de contacter apple pour me plaindre.

Résultat : J'ai envoyer des photos de ces problèmes au service après vente d'Apple qui m'a dit qu'effectivement ce n'était pas acceptable. Je renvois donc ce macbook dès jeudi et j'en reçois un neuf mardi et sans problème (m'a-t-on promis) ainsi qu'un remboursement de 40 euros en cache sur mon copte bancaire.

Au final, j'aurais perdu mon temps et je suis très mécontent par le SAV d'Apple. Je vais encore devoir attendre une semaine de plus.... un macbook que j'espère sans défauts... Si non, ça va vraiment chauffer.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai une question à vous poser à propos de vos nouveaux Macbook. Lorsque le mien est branché sur secteur, on peut sentir sur la coque , une légère vibration. Je pense que le courant passe dedans. Avez-vous constaté une chose similaire sur vos machine?
> 
> Hormis ça, c'est un très bon ordi. La finition est parfaite (sauf les touches de travers) et le trackpad remplace facilement une souris (après un léger temps d'adaptation).



Oui toujours dès qu'un usb est branché


----------



## gavroche(e) (10 Novembre 2008)

Votre Macbook met combien de temps au démarrage ? le mien est je trouve un peu lent, il met 30 s pour s'allumer et si je me souviens bien mon ancien macbook blanc était beaucoup plus rapide. Par contre aucun problème lorsque je l'éteint.


----------



## Cristal` (10 Novembre 2008)

gavroche(e) a dit:


> Votre Macbook met combien de temps au démarrage ? le mien est je trouve un peu lent, il met 30 s pour s'allumer et si je me souviens bien mon ancien macbook blanc était beaucoup plus rapide. Par contre aucun problème lorsque je l'éteint.



30 sec ca va ! le mien démarre en 15/20 sec environ. Tout dépend de ce que tu as installé aussi.


----------



## gavroche(e) (10 Novembre 2008)

Cristal` a dit:


> 30 sec ca va ! le mien démarre en 15/20 sec environ. Tout dépend de ce que tu as installé aussi.


EH bien justement j'ai rien installé d'autre saul Limewirre(oui je sais c'est mal...) c'est pour ça que j'espérai un démarrage un peu moins "poussif"


----------



## iota (10 Novembre 2008)

Salut.

C'est vrai, le service est inacceptable. Apple te remplace ton MacBook sans discuté et en plus ils osent te rembourser 40&#8364;...  

@+
iota

_Edit : j'avais pas vu que c'était ton deuxième échange, mais bon, je ne vois pas en quoi le service après-vente est à blâmer, ils ont fait leur travail._


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est vrai, le service est inacceptable. Apple te remplace ton MacBook sans discuté et en plus ils osent te rembourser 40&#8364;...
> 
> ...



pas mieux ...  faut arreter de ce monter le choux, ils ont fait leurs boulots 

on reprend une activité normal


----------



## Nitiel (10 Novembre 2008)

C'est pour çà quApple ne perce pas en entreprise comparé à dell, leur SAV est bien, bon suivi, ... mais il est lent ! C'est un SAV plutôt grand public et non professionnel ! 
Imaginer un mac tombe panne et l'entreprise doit entendre une semaine voir plus pour le ravoir parce que Apple aussi de fourni pas pièce par pièce quand une pièce tombe en panne.


----------



## flotow (10 Novembre 2008)

les grosses entreprises ont une ligne spéciale


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2008)

Pour info seulement c'est quoi le résultat d'un Xbench du macbook alu ?
Quelqu'un pour le faire svp ?

Merci.


----------



## jahrom (11 Novembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pour info seulement c'est quoi le résultat d'un Xbench du macbook alu ?
> Quelqu'un pour le faire svp ?
> 
> Merci.





Avec le macbook version 2,4ghz 2go de ram, et DD d'origine :

Voir la pièce jointe 19101

Voir la pièce jointe 19102


----------



## iota (11 Novembre 2008)

Salut.



Nitiel a dit:


> C'est pour çà quApple ne perce pas en entreprise comparé à dell, leur SAV est bien, bon suivi, ... mais il est lent ! C'est un SAV plutôt grand public et non professionnel !


Il y a les offres AppleCare pour les professionnels.

@+
iota


----------



## Bearwalken (11 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde,

Je viens de switché hier pour le macbook 2.0ghz!!

Que dire si ce n'est : Waouw! Aucun problème à signaler (touchons du bois). C'est vrai y a une légère inclinaisons des touches mais ça ne se voit vraiment pas.


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Avec le macbook version 2,4ghz 2go de ram, et DD d'origine :



Cool merci


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Il y a les offres AppleCare pour les professionnels.
> 
> ...


Oui, et ce n'est pas le même prix (ni le même service)


----------



## macinside (11 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Oui, et ce n'est pas le même prix (ni le même service)



tout dépend tu si tu peu acheter des AppleCare sans support téléphone (grand compte uniquement) ou des offres couplé chez les APR


----------



## macbookair (11 Novembre 2008)

Je trouve que l'écran du Macbook doit être fortement incliné pour que le rendu soit correct, dès que je change l'inclinaison le rendu est pâle. Vous avez remarqué ?


----------



## ibao (11 Novembre 2008)

oui moi aussi ca me fait ca , j'avais deja posté ca avant, on m'a dis que c'etait normal


----------



## macbookair (11 Novembre 2008)

Pourtant ça ne fait pas ça sur l'écran du MacBook Pro et sur l'écran du MacBook Air, quelque soit l'inclinaison les couleurs restent vives...  
Je trouve ça dommage pour le MacBook , ça ne gêne personne d'autre ?


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2008)

macbookair a dit:


> Pourtant ça ne fait pas ça sur l'écran du MacBook Pro et sur l'écran du MacBook Air, quelque soit l'inclinaison les couleurs restent vives...
> Je trouve ça dommage pour le MacBook , ça ne gêne personne d'autre ?



Non ça ne me gêne pas ! je suis toujours seul devant mon macbook, et bien en face


----------



## macbookair (11 Novembre 2008)

Même seul fasse à l'écran ça m'arrive de bouger et donc de devoir réajuster l'inclinaison de l'écran, c'est énervant je trouve..


----------



## jerez (11 Novembre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> cette vibration est lié à L'aluminium et son usinage.
> 
> le frottement de ta main te fait ressentir l'ussinage très fin de l'alu.
> 
> normalement tu ne ressent pas cela quand ta main est simplement posé sur ton ordi ..



C'est exactement ça. Mais, pour Apple, ce n'est pas normal donc nouvelle machine dans quelques jours . Sinon, sur le mien aussi, il faut  incliner l'écran relativement fort pour avoir un bon rendu des couleurs.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> C'est exactement ça. Mais, pour Apple, ce n'est pas normal donc nouvelle machine dans quelques jours . Sinon, sur le mien aussi, il faut  incliner l'écran relativement fort pour avoir un bon rendu des couleurs.



Tu as fait changer ta machine pour les vibrations ???

Moi je ne les ait que lorsque je ne suis pas sous secteur....


----------



## jerez (11 Novembre 2008)

Y a aussi des touches tordues mais bon... Au téléphone, la personne avait l'air étonnée et elle m'a conseillé de changer ne sachant pas comment ce problème allait évoluer.

PS: c'est pas vraiment des vibrations, on dirait un peu des micro-décharges ou je sais pas trop quoi. De plus, on peut les sentir aussi quand l'ordinateur est éteint et sur secteur.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2008)

Etrange.... enfin c'est de l'alu donc tu l'auras aussi sur la nouvelle machine.
Par contre le fait que ça se produise éteint c'est étrange :mouais:


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

ca arrive, que ce soit avec un USB ou pas 
faut 'juste' etre branché avec le cordon sans prise de terre


----------



## jerez (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai essayé toutes les prises de la maison mais ça fait toujours la même chose.
Cependant ça a commencé après le branchement relativement long de l' ipod.


----------



## tofskite (11 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai essayé toutes les prises de la maison mais ça fait toujours la même chose.
> Cependant ça a commencé après le branchement relativement long de l' ipod.


est ce que cela le fait avec ta main immobile sur l'ordi 
si oui alors ce n'es pas comme moi peut etre effectivement un probleme éléctrique ...

sinon si immobile tu ressent rien c'est que tu ressens simplement l'usinage, les micro rayure de l'outil .

donc pas de courant mais simplement une vibration créé par le frotttement ...

tiens nous au courant


----------



## jahrom (11 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai essayé toutes les prises de la maison mais ça fait toujours la même chose.
> Cependant ça a commencé après le branchement relativement long de l' ipod.



Essai de brancher une multiprise entre ton macbook et ta prise.

C'est un problème de prise de terre. Par exemple ça me le fait au boulot, mais pas chez moi.
Une fois la multiprise branchée (avec le petite prise de terre) le problème disparaît.


----------



## jerez (11 Novembre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> est ce que cela le fait avec ta main immobile sur l'ordi
> si oui alors ce n'es pas comme moi peut etre effectivement un probleme éléctrique ...
> 
> sinon si immobile tu ressent rien c'est que tu ressens simplement l'usinage, les micro rayure de l'outil .
> ...


 
Cela ne le fait que lorsque la main est mobile, tu as raison. Autre chose étrange, tous le monde ne le sent pas. Un ami a beau se frotter sur le mac, rien. Maintenant il me prend pour un parano . La multiprise n'a rien changée. Merci de votre intérêt et de vos conseils .


----------



## rizoto (11 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> Un ami a beau se frotter sur le mac, rien.



Des photos ???


----------



## jerez (11 Novembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Des photos ???



Je veux bien mais c'est interdit aux moins de 18 ans  .


----------



## Frodon (11 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> c'est pas vraiment des vibrations, on dirait un peu des micro-décharges ou je sais pas trop quoi. De plus, on peut les sentir aussi quand l'ordinateur est éteint et sur secteur.



C'est effectivement des micro-decharge. En fait c'est du courant résiduel, qui normalement part dans la terre... Mais t'inquiète tu ne vas pas t'électrocuter avec ça, c'est très faible comme intensité.

Sinon, saches que ce phénomène existe sur toutes les machines avec une coque en Alu, du PowerBook G4 au dernier MacBook Pro, en passant par toutes les générations des MBP précédente, et incluant également le MacBook Air.

Si tu ressens ces vibrations, c'est que ton adaptateur secteur n'est pas correctement relié à la terre, soit parce que ton installation électrique, du moins la prise électrique que tu utilises, n'est pas relié à la terre, soit parce que tu utilises la petite prise simple au lieu de la rallonge avec la grosse prise ronde qui dispose de la terre.

Si ton installation électrique est un minimum aux normes, tu dois au moins avoir la terre correctement relié aux prises électrique de ta salle de bain. Donc tu peux essayer de voir si tu as toujours le phénomène lorsque tu branche l'adaptateur secteur dans la salle de bain.
Après, suivant l'âge de ton habitation et les rénovations éventuellement faites ou non, tu peux très bien ne pas avoir de terre du tout, pas même dans la salle de bain.


----------



## jerez (11 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> C'est effectivement des micro-decharge. En fait c'est du courant résiduel, qui normalement part dans la terre... Mais t'inquiète tu ne vas pas t'électrocuter avec ça, c'est très faible comme intensité.
> 
> Sinon, saches que ce phénomène existe sur toutes les machines avec une coque en Alu, du PowerBook G4 au dernier MacBook Pro, en passant par toutes les générations des MBP précédente, et incluant également le MacBook Air.
> 
> ...



J'ai branché sur une prise avec la terre et la rallonge, plus de problème. Merci.


----------



## jahrom (11 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai branché sur une prise avec la terre et la rallonge, plus de problème. Merci.



C'est ce que je voulais dire par "multiprises" une ralonge avec terre...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Je suis content de mon nouveau macbook alu 2.4 par contre je trouve le capteur de luminosité un peu bizarre, c'est normal que quand je passe ma main devant le capteur a coté de isight dans une pièce éclairé, la luminosité de l'écran et du clavier baisse hors ça devrait être le contraire non?? Dans une pièce sombre quand j'allume la lumière le clavier reste allumé c'est bizarre. Y'a t'il un moyen de régler ça? Merci


----------



## Elvis (12 Novembre 2008)

La logique est que lorsqu'il fait trop sombre (ta main devant le capteur), la lumière de l'écran doit être baissée car la différence de luminosité écran/environnement risque de te péter la rétine.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Je suis content de mon nouveau macbook alu 2.4 par contre je trouve le capteur de luminosité un peu bizarre, c'est normal que quand je passe ma main devant le capteur a coté de isight dans une pièce éclairé, la luminosité de l'écran et du clavier baisse hors ça devrait être le contraire non?? Dans une pièce sombre quand j'allume la lumière le clavier reste allumé c'est bizarre. Y'a t'il un moyen de régler ça? Merci


Non c'est normal, dans un pièce sombre, tu n'as pas besoin que ton écran soit avec la luminosité au maximum, ça risque de t'éblouir. Fais l'expérience...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Elvis a dit:


> La logique est que lorsqu'il fait trop sombre (ta main devant le capteur), la lumière de l'écran doit être baissée car la différence de luminosité écran/environnement risque de te péter la rétine.



Ya t'il une option qui désactive et réactive le capteur de luminosité car j'ai fais une réinstallation du système. Comment savoir si le capteur est défaillant?


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (12 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Ya t'il une option qui désactive et réactive le capteur de luminosité car j'ai fais une réinstallation du système. Comment savoir si le capteur est défaillant?


Dans les préférences système
-> Moniteurs
-> Décocher "Ajuster automatiquement la luminosité à la lumière ambiante"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Dans les préférences système
> -> Moniteurs
> -> Décocher "Ajuster automatiquement la luminosité à la lumière ambiante"




En ayant activé cette option, je trouve bizarre quand même que quand je passe ma main devant le capteur la clavier baisse en luminosité hors ca devrait être le contraire car c'est comme si ca devenait plus sombre, le clavier doit donc devenir plus lumineux mais cé pas le cas...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Pour l'écran c'est bon la luminosité augmente quand il ya plus de lumière c'est normal.
Pour le rétro éclairage du clavier la luminosité augmente aussi quand il ya plus de lumière c'est anormal ça ???

Quand on est dehors la luminosité de l'ecran augmente mais celle du clavier devrait baisser, ça vous fais la même chose ?

Le capteur de luminosité est-il valable aussi pour le rétro éclairage du clavier??
Mon capteur est t-il défaillant?


----------



## C3dr1c (12 Novembre 2008)

Il me semble qu'il s'agit du meme capteur.


----------



## flotow (12 Novembre 2008)

c'est le meme capteur mais les reglages du clavier sont inversement proportionnels a ceux de l'écran (ouais, enfin, ils sont inversé, proportionnellement, j'en sais rien )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est le meme capteur mais les reglages du clavier sont inversement proportionnels a ceux de l'écran (ouais, enfin, ils sont inversé, proportionnellement, j'en sais rien )


 

Quand il ya bcp de lumière le rétro éclairage de ton clavier diminue, ou s'éteint complètement ou alors il augmente car moi c'est mon cas??


----------



## flotow (12 Novembre 2008)

non, plus y'a de lumiere, plus l'écran brille et moins le clavier s'allume
c'est inversement vrai quand la lumière baisse 

le 'problème', c'est qu'il n'y a plus que un seul capteur au lieu de deux, ce qui revient a dire que c'est plus 'sensible' ou moins correct puisque il suffit de l'occulter pour qu'il croit qu'il fasse noir alors qu'avant fallait occulter des deux pour que ca fasse quelque chose (l'un vérifiant si l'autre dit vrai)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> non, plus y'a de lumiere, plus l'écran brille et moins le clavier s'allume
> c'est inversement vrai quand la lumière baisse
> 
> le 'problème', c'est qu'il n'y a plus que un seul capteur au lieu de deux, ce qui revient a dire que c'est plus 'sensible' ou moins correct puisque il suffit de l'occulter pour qu'il croit qu'il fasse noir alors qu'avant fallait occulter des deux pour que ca fasse quelque chose (l'un vérifiant si l'autre dit vrai)


 
J'ai ouvert un topic pour ça


----------



## Cleveland (12 Novembre 2008)

Lors de la conversion lecteur audio en mp3 il fait du bruit ? Je sais si il fait du bruit c'est du au lecteur CD


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (12 Novembre 2008)

Je rencontre des difficultés pour insérer un dvd dans le lecteur,
Il bloque parfois à l'entrée, parfois à mi course, je suis obligé de le ressortir, d'insister légèrement, de le ressortir et de le refaire entrer,...
Exactement comme s'il y avait un autre dvd à l'intérieur,...
Est-ce normal ? Quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## kertone (12 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'acheter le nouveau macbook alu!
Mais voila probleme les touches du clavier ne sont pas droite !!!!!
Avez vous aussi ce probleme?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Novembre 2008)

kertone a dit:


> Je viens d'acheter le nouveau macbook alu!
> Mais voila probleme les touches du clavier ne sont pas droite !!!!!
> Avez vous aussi ce probleme?


Problème assez répendu, demande un échange tant que tu es dans les 7 jours suivant l'achat (ou 14 si achat via internet)


----------



## kertone (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est un motif assez valable pour me le faire changer (tous les accessoires ont été débalé + logiciel instalés) ?


----------



## teck (12 Novembre 2008)

Oh my god, je l'ai fait, j'ai osé, mon premier mac !! (pas d'appareil photo sous la main, donc pas de galerie de switch dsl) J'ai donc craqué pour un macbook alu 2,0 ghz et c'est...juste  top !! rien a voir avec tous les pc que j'ai pu avoir jusqu'à présent !!
Sinon, pour mes premières impressions, puisque c'est de ça dont il est question: navigation fluide et rapide, ordi silencieux. Par contre mes touches sont F.. sont également penchées, mais si je n'avais pas été mis au courant du risque avant, ça ne m'aurait pas sauté aux yeux! ma touche "espace" fait également beaucoup de bruit...Est-ce le cas pour vous ?

HS: ou puis je m'adresser pour des conseils, en tant que nouveau venu dans le monde merveilleux de mac ? ^^


----------



## macinside (12 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Problème assez répendu, demande un échange tant que tu es dans les 7 jours suivant l'achat (ou 14 si achat via internet)



euh non, il n'y a pas de délai légal si achat en magasin et c'est 7 jours en VPC


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (12 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh non, il n'y a pas de délai légal si achat en magasin et c'est 7 jours en VPC


Ok, désolé, je ne faisais que répéter ce que j'avais lus ailleurs! Mais je croyais que c'était 14 jours en france, contre seulement 7 en Angleterre. Donc visiblement on est logé pareil 
Mais par contre les magasins français n'ont pas l'obligation de remboursé des biens supérieure à une certaine valeur pendant 7 jours suivant la date d'achat?


----------



## Frodon (13 Novembre 2008)

kertone a dit:


> C'est un motif assez valable pour me le faire changer (tous les accessoires ont été débalé + logiciel instalés) ?



Bah si tu n'as pas peur de faire échange sur échange jusqu'à enfin avoir un portable "parfait", tu peux y aller... Après est ce assez valable, ca seul le support Apple pourra te le dire...

Perso je ne le changerais pas pour si peu, d'autant que les touches sont visiblement redressable facilement par toi même à l'aise d'un bout de papier  Faut arreter la manie de vouloir tout totalement parfait dans un monde comme le notre. Surtout pour des machines en grande production, aussi chères soient elles.


----------



## macinside (13 Novembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Mais par contre les magasins français n'ont pas l'obligation de remboursé des biens supérieure à une certaine valeur pendant 7 jours suivant la date d'achat?



non, il n'y pas de retour possible  selon la loi, après c'est du cadre de l'offre commercial


----------



## Yup123 (13 Novembre 2008)

Deuxième macbook reçu hier...
Problème du couvercle de la batterie, touches de travers, et un coup sur le coté de l'écran. Par contre quelle bonne surprise, pas de pixels morts !
Allé, je vais devoir encore appeler le SAV...


----------



## C3dr1c (13 Novembre 2008)

Je crois que le probleme des touches est un faux probleme, parce que si le seul probleme que tu as est celui ci, tu as beau changé de macbook tu est sur a 90% d'avoir des touches de traviolle.


----------



## Yup123 (13 Novembre 2008)

C3dr1c a dit:


> Je crois que le probleme des touches est un faux probleme, parce que si le seul probleme que tu as est celui ci, tu as beau changé de macbook tu est sur a 90% d'avoir des touches de traviolle.



Oui mais bon le coup sur le coté de l'écran, c'est vraiment râlant...


----------



## C3dr1c (13 Novembre 2008)

Ca je suis d'accord, si tu as un autre défaut faut le changer, mais je pense que le seul defaut de touche n'est pas genant et en plus rien ne garantie qu'apres l'échange le nouveau macbook n'ai pas plus de défaut.


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (13 Novembre 2008)

quelqu'un pourrait-il publier une photo de clavier défectueux ?


----------



## Bloodshed (13 Novembre 2008)

Y'en a une plus haut dans le topic.

Mais faut arreter, les touches de traviolles ne doivent pas etre si répandues que ca. Seulement, seuls ceux qui ont des problèmes prennent la peine de le dire  d'ou cette impression

(Moi je n'ai pas les touches de travers, par exemple)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

Bloodshed a dit:


> Y'en a une plus haut dans le topic.
> 
> Mais faut arreter, les touches de traviolles ne doivent pas etre si répandues que ca. Seulement, seuls ceux qui ont des problèmes prennent la peine de le dire  d'ou cette impression
> 
> (Moi je n'ai pas les touches de travers, par exemple)


 
Moi j'ai pas non plus de touche de travers mais j'ai été dans plusieurs magasin et les macbook d'expo avaient les touches de travers.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

Comme Frodon l'a précisé, il suffit  d'un bout de papier pour redresser les touches de travers , elles resteront en place après, merci Frodon pour cette astuce qui a fonctionée parfaitment  sur mon MacBook!! !!!


----------



## Yup123 (13 Novembre 2008)

Dans de nombreux cas, les problèmes racontés dans les forums sont peu répandus... sauf que là c'est mon deuxième macbook et il a toujours ces touches inclinées, je l'aurais bien gardé et je me serai fait une raison mais les autres défauts me pousse a le rendre...
J'ai été voir dans deux autres magasins et 2 sur les 3 que j'ai vu avaient ce problème, donc a mon avis, c'est récurent!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2008)

Sur le mien, les touches ne sont pas parfaitement droites non plus mais franchement, Si c'est le seul probleme, ca serait trop risque de le renvoyer. Je m'imagine mal recevoir un nouveau MacBook avec le Trackpad defectueux ou le cache de la batterie trop petite, ca me ferait encore plus ***. Donc, arretons-nous de nous prendre la tete et profitons du joujou de technologie. J'avoue que pour le prix paye, ca serait pas mal de recevoir un produit sans defaut mais il y a bien plus grave que quelques touches de travioles. N'est ce pas ? :rateau:


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

je repete vous pouvez remettre vos touches droites tout seul en 2 minutes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2008)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> je repete vous pouvez remettre vos touches droites tout seul en 2 minutes



lol ok je prend note et je suis d'accord avec cette méthode, plus rapide et moins risquée


----------



## AroundTheWorld (13 Novembre 2008)

c'est clair !! encore merci à Frodon qui est toujours la pour nous informez et nous donnez cette fois encore une bonne astuce pour ce probleme de clavier.


----------



## tonio08 (13 Novembre 2008)

j'ai reçu mon macbook hier et il est parfait. Pas de défauts (peut être une ou deux touche "F" pas droites mais bon c'est pas la mort...) et ce qui me plaît le plus, outre ses excellentes performances, c'est le design mais surtout le trackpad multitouch. Tout ce que l'on peut faire avec est impressionnant (exposé, affichage du bureau, changement d'application, agrandissement...)


----------



## Goobii (13 Novembre 2008)

Yup123 a dit:


> Dans de nombreux cas, les problèmes racontés dans les forums sont peu répandus... sauf que là c'est mon deuxième macbook et il a toujours ces touches inclinées, je l'aurais bien gardé et je me serai fait une raison mais les autres défauts me pousse a le rendre...
> J'ai été voir dans deux autres magasins et 2 sur les 3 que j'ai vu avaient ce problème, donc a mon avis, c'est récurent!


Alors Yup ? Encore un echange en vue ? moi j'attends le mien demain et j'espere que jaurai rien de travioles et pas de pixels HS


----------



## Jean Sol Partre (13 Novembre 2008)

si quelqu'un pouvait publier des photos de claviers foireux,... (oui, je sais, y a une photo déjà publiée)


----------



## Nitiel (13 Novembre 2008)

J'ai reçus hier mon macbook unibody 2,4 Ghz, un seul mot merveilleux ! trackpad génial, comment on faisait avant et sans ? il fait tourner les jeux aux quels je joue en résolution natif et tous à fonds (âge of empire 3) ! il est beau ! le chassie est solide mais au dessus de l'écran c'est pas rigide dommage mais bon je men fous ! il est silencieux et chauffe pas comparer au macbook pro penryn 2,4 GHz qui m'avait brûler les cuises en jouant à âge of empire 3 !

aucune touche pencher sauf la touche esc mais on le voit même pas il faut au moins 5 min en examinant le clavier avec une loupe  L'écran aucun pixel mort, aucune griffure sur la coque, par contre le capteur de luminosité, il est mal placé, dans un pièce éclairer le clavier reste allumer il faut que la lumière soit pile en face pour qu'il face son job.

*Un seul mot une merveille !* :rateau:

Mais j'ai quelque question,

La touche suppr elle est où ?
Est j'ai déréglé le contraste comment rétablir la valeur par défaut ?

merci


----------



## Yup123 (13 Novembre 2008)

Goobii a dit:


> Alors Yup ? Encore un echange en vue ? moi j'attends le mien demain et j'espere que jaurai rien de travioles et pas de pixels HS


Et oui pas de bol, j'ai appelé Apple cet aprem, ils me refont un échange (avec toutes leurs excuses) 
Par contre j'ai toujours pas reçu de numéro de retour, ni de numéro de commande pour le nouveau...  J'ai pas envie d'encore les rappeler...


----------



## legascon (14 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Quelles sont vos impressions sur le trackpad ?

Je vois que certains se plaignent déjà de freezes à répétition du pointeur ... et que certains sites commencent à parler de bugs à corriger par une future mise à jour:

http://forums.macg.co/macbook/dysfonctionnement-trackpad-macbook-aluminium-241538.html


----------



## skirb (14 Novembre 2008)

legascon a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Quelles sont vos impressions sur le trackpad ?
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression d'avoir des click qui n'étaient pas pris en compte, ms c'était au tout début, je n'étais pas encore habitué, à confirmer donc...
Par contre sous windows, il marche trés mal, et le double click (2 doigts) ne marche pas.
En revanche le wifi est plus rapide sous windows, tandis que sous leopard le débit va anormalement lentement, 90% du temps (transferts av un NAS en local)

Ca sent les drivers foireux, c'est décevant.

Le fait de ne pas pouvoir laisser son pouce posé sur le bas, pour clicker, tandis qu'on navigue avec l'autre doigt, c'est un peu pénible... Ca à tendance a buger car ça passe en mode 2 doigts.


----------



## AroundTheWorld (14 Novembre 2008)

legascon a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Quelles sont vos impressions sur le trackpad ?
> 
> ...



j'attends une mise a jour, je galere avec des freezes à repition ou plutot des clicks qui e sont pas pris en compte aussi et  j'ai souvent le texte qui s'agrandit ou rétrécit tout seul trop facilement( fonction zoom) , je dois donc faire attention d utlisier mon trackpad avec 1 doigt seulement sans rien laisser trainer  ( c est chaint )


----------



## Cath83 (14 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> il est silencieux et chauffe pas comparer au macbook pro penryn 2,4 GHz qui m'avait brûler les cuises en jouant à âge of empire 3 !
> 
> merci



L'était temps que tu changes ! sinon, il n'y aurait jamais eu de Nitiel 2° génération !!! 

Bon, enfin, je peux mettre des sous de côté pour acheter l'alu si je te suis bien !


----------



## shinjilestat (14 Novembre 2008)

AroundTheWorld a dit:


> c'est clair !! encore merci à Frodon qui est toujours la pour nous informez et nous donnez cette fois encore une bonne astuce pour ce probleme de clavier.



Heu, j'ai cherché jusqu'à la page 42 et je n'ai rien trouvé.
Elle consiste en quoi cette méthode ?
Car moi aussi, j'aimerai remettre droite mes touches de travers ^_-


----------



## C3dr1c (14 Novembre 2008)

shinjilestat a dit:


> Heu, j'ai cherché jusqu'à la page 42 et je n'ai rien trouvé.
> Elle consiste en quoi cette méthode ?
> Car moi aussi, j'aimerai remettre droite mes touches de travers ^_-



Tu prend une feuille de papier cartonné (ou rigide) tu la glisse sous la touche penché (le coté ou c'est penché) et tu appuis plusieurs fois sur la touche, jusqu'a ce qu"elle revienne droite.


----------



## Nitiel (16 Novembre 2008)

Le cache batterie/disque dur se fixe mal, il a un jeux d'un coté et de l'autre il est surélevé par rapport à la coque, c'est pas gênant mais pourrais-je juste le changer  ou suis-je obliger de faire un échange  ?


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2008)

non


----------



## XavH (16 Novembre 2008)

jerez a dit:


> J'ai une question à vous poser à propos de vos nouveaux Macbook. Lorsque le mien est branché sur secteur, on peut sentir sur la coque , une légère vibration. Je pense que le courant passe dedans. Avez-vous constaté une chose similaire sur vos machine?
> 
> Hormis ça, c'est un très bon ordi. La finition est parfaite (sauf les touches de travers) et le trackpad remplace facilement une souris (après un léger temps d'adaptation).



Salut

J'ai toujours ressenti cette sensation, pas toujours agréable, sur mes PB alu (12" puis 15,4") : principalement lorsque je suis pieds nus. Elle s'attenue fortement quand on relève les pieds - c'est certainement une fuite de courant dans la coque. A voir si en branchant la rallonge du chargeur, qui elle est reliée à la Terre (moi je n e l'utilise jamais, trop longue), la sensation disparait ?

XAv


----------



## macinside (16 Novembre 2008)

elle disparaît, c'est une question quasi empirique


----------



## MrFlash (17 Novembre 2008)

Je suis dans le meme cas que Nitiel. Tiens moi au courant. Tu compte contacter Apple ?


----------



## Nitiel (17 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Je suis dans le meme cas que Nitiel. Tiens moi au courant. Tu compte contacter Apple ?



Vu que sa me gêne pas et comme il garantit 3 ans, j'irais probablement un jour avant la fin de la garantit dans un centre agrée apple et je me le ferai changer parce que si je contacte apple il vont me l'envoyer en réparation ou me l'échange, et je risque d'en avoir un autre avec plein d'autre problème, parce que sinon il parfait !


----------



## MrFlash (17 Novembre 2008)

Moi aussi il est parfait a part ce petit jeu au niveau de la batterie. 
Donc tu pense qu'il suffit de se rendre dans un centre agrée et qu'il nous donnerons un cache batterie direct ? Ca m'etonnerais.


----------



## Nitiel (17 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> Moi aussi il est parfait a part ce petit jeu au niveau de la batterie.
> Donc tu pense qu'il suffit de se rendre dans un centre agrée et qu'il nous donnerons un cache batterie direct ? Ca m'etonnerais.



Tu leurs montre le problème et il te change la pièce sa doit être comme pour les clavier j'avais acheter un macbook pro et une touche était mal mise, j'avais appeler apple et il m'avait dit d'aller dans un centre agréer pour changer le clavier.


----------



## skirb (18 Novembre 2008)

Après 6 jours je ne regrette pas mon achat.
Seulement il vient de m'arriver un truc louche, je voudrais savoir si d'autres l'ont eu.
Mon macbook alu était chargé à 85%, allumé sous osx, juste 2 ou 3 applis de base lancée, activité cpu dans les 1%, je ferme l'écran : il se met en veille, je le met dans sa housse dans mon sac, rien d'anormal jusque là. 
Une heure plus tard je le sort, là il est super chaud, la batterie surtout ! 
J'ouvre l'écran, le bureau ne revient pas, il reste noir.. je m'en doutais un peu.. 
Je l'éteind et le redémarre, je constate que la batterie est passé à 8%. 
Pour résumé, 3/4 (85-8%) de la batterie consommée en une heure, en veille !!! 
Sachant que même si il ne se serrai pas mis en veille, ce qui ne m'est jms arrivé jusqu'ici, il n'avait rien à faire et il fait froid dehors...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

skirb a dit:


> Après 6 jours je ne regrette pas mon achat.
> Seulement il vient de m'arriver un truc louche, je voudrais savoir si d'autres l'ont eu.
> Mon macbook alu était chargé à 85%, allumé sous osx, juste 2 ou 3 applis de base lancée, activité cpu dans les 1%, je ferme l'écran : il se met en veille, je le met dans sa housse dans mon sac, rien d'anormal jusque là.
> Une heure plus tard je le sort, là il est super chaud, la batterie surtout !
> ...


 

Après la mise en veille avant de le mettre dans ta housse, as-tu débranché un périphérique en usb ou autres?


----------



## skirb (18 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Après la mise en veille avant de le mettre dans ta housse, as-tu débranché un périphérique en usb ou autres?



La souris oui, il est possible qu'il soit sorti de veille, ms de là à manger tte la batterie en une heure et le faire buger à la reprise, je trouve ça anormal non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2008)

skirb a dit:


> La souris oui, il est possible qu'il soit sorti de veille, ms de là à manger tte la batterie en une heure et le faire buger à la reprise, je trouve ça anormal non ?



j'avoue 
C'est louche mais je vais tester ce soir en rentrant... Je sais je suis mazo :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

skirb a dit:


> La souris oui, il est possible qu'il soit sorti de veille, ms de là à manger tte la batterie en une heure et le faire buger à la reprise, je trouve ça anormal non ?


 

Moi il sort de veille quand je débranche un périphérique USB. Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarre surtout que ta batterie était presque pleine. Mais l'écran a du rester allumé et au maximum de sa luminosité vu que c'est sombre et a bouffé toute ta batterie.


----------



## skirb (18 Novembre 2008)

popomme a dit:


> Moi il sort de veille quand je débranche un périphérique USB. Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarre surtout que ta batterie était presque pleine. Mais l'écran a du rester allumé et au maximum de sa luminosité vu que c'est sombre et a bouffé toute ta batterie.



Nop, il était bien éteint, d'ailleurs il ne s'est pas rallumé.


----------



## chupastar (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais il faut dire que allumé dans sa housse il a dû chauffer à mort et faire tourner les ventilos en conséquence pour refroidir le tout sans jamais y arriver.
Je pense que ça aussi ça a joué sur la batterie.

Il me semble que l'écran ne peut pas rester allumer quand l'écran est fermé.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Oui mais il faut dire que allumé dans sa housse il a dû chauffer à mort et faire tourner les ventilos en conséquence pour refroidir le tout sans jamais y arriver.
> Je pense que ça aussi ça a joué sur la batterie.
> 
> Il me semble que l'écran ne peut pas rester allumer quand l'écran est fermé.


 

Quand j'ai débranché ma souris usb alors qu'il était en veille, il est sortit de veille, et l'écran était allumé...
Du coup si je laisse comme ça, le capteur détecte peu de lumière, l'écran est au maximum, l'ordinateur chauffe, les ventilos se mettent en marche, en plus si tu avais le bluetooth et le wifi d'activé...


----------



## karmacoma (18 Novembre 2008)

chupastar a dit:


> Oui mais il faut dire que allumé dans sa housse il a dû chauffer à mort et faire tourner les ventilos en conséquence pour refroidir le tout sans jamais y arriver.
> Je pense que ça aussi ça a joué sur la batterie.
> 
> Il me semble que l'écran ne peut pas rester allumer quand l'écran est fermé.



C'est quand même super bizarre de voir une batterie neuve se vider en l'espace d'une heure même si le macbook est resté allumé dans le sac...

Les ventilos, même si ils ont tournés à fond pour refroidir le notebook, c'est quand même pas des turbos réacteurs capables d'engloutir toute la batterie en si peu de temps.

Alors les tests des mazos ça donne quoi   :rateau:


----------



## skirb (18 Novembre 2008)

Je viens de tester de retirer la souris usb une fois l'écran rabattu, il reste bien en veille.
Si je la branche écran rabattu, il s'allume et s'éteint aussitôt.
Par contre en refaisant le test, la souris ne marchais plus, une fois l'écran relevé. Elle avait bien fonctionné la première fois.


----------



## walker texas ranger (19 Novembre 2008)

heu, juste pour savoir...Il me sembait qu'il était conseillé de laisser en veille le macbook si il n'est pas utilisé ok, mais je pensais que quand on le transportait, il vallait mieux l'éteindre ? non?


Sinon, a propos des "sensations" je le ressens vraiment sur mon macbook alu 2,4.

Cela se sent quand il est branché, sur les coté en alu du clavier, et surtout sur le capot ( quand il est en veille) . Mais c'est etrange, on ne dirait pas des "decharges" electrique, mais plutot des micro-vibration. Et ce phénomène n'apparait que quand il est braché sur secteur, pas sur batterie.

Celà dit, il fonctionne parfaitement, alors ce n'est qu'un détail je pense !


----------



## macinside (19 Novembre 2008)

walker texas ranger a dit:


> heu, juste pour savoir...Il me sembait qu'il était conseillé de laisser en veille le macbook si il n'est pas utilisé ok, mais je pensais que quand on le transportait, il vallait mieux l'éteindre ? non?
> 
> 
> Sinon, a propos des "sensations" je le ressens vraiment sur mon macbook alu 2,4.
> ...



c'est une sujet mainte et mainte et mainte fois repris, par exemple la : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/s...ucher-sur-la-coque-du-macbook-pro-240254.html il faut toujours avoir sa machine relier a une prise de terre correctement cablé


----------



## ibao (22 Novembre 2008)

bonsoir 
est ce que vous pouvez me dire qu'elle est votre autonomie (approximative) du macbook quand vous l'utilisez en wifi avec la luminosité à 50% ?
car le mien tiens a peine 3h alors qu'avec mon ancien macbook pro c'etait au moins 4h.
pensez vous qu'il faut que je contacte le sav d'apple? car je m'attendais egalement à obtenir au moins 4h d'autonomie
je sais que les batteries sont moins performantes, mais perdre jusqu'a 1h d'autonomie je trouve ca enorme quand meme
merci


----------



## Nitiel (22 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> bonsoir
> est ce que vous pouvez me dire qu'elle est votre autonomie (approximative) du macbook quand vous l'utilisez en wifi avec la luminosité à 50% ?
> car le mien tiens a peine 3h alors qu'avec mon ancien macbook pro c'etait au moins 4h.
> pensez vous qu'il faut que je contacte le sav d'apple? car je m'attendais egalement à obtenir au moins 4h d'autonomie
> ...



Moi sa dépend des fois c'est 4H ou des fois 3H, sinon ses vrai que mon macbook pro early 2008 avait un autonomie de 4H30 avec itunes, pages, safari, lumière 70%, ...


----------



## ibao (23 Novembre 2008)

Arf je regrette d'avoir vendu mon MacBook Pro tout d'un coup ...


----------



## Frodon (23 Novembre 2008)

Perso l'autonomie c'est entre 3H et plus de 5H suivant ce que je fais. Très similaire à ce que je constatais sur mon précédent MacBook Blanc (late 2006) en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Moi l'autonomie varie aussi entre 3h et 5h suivant l'utilisation que je fais, je la trouve très correcte.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (23 Novembre 2008)

Je me permet de revenir au problème du MacBook qui s'est déchargé en 1h dans la sacoche.

Voici ce qu'il se passe :

Tu fermes l'ordi, il se met en veille, et tu débranche la souris.
Là, l'ordinateur se réveille, normal.
>>>> Mais il arrive parfois que lorsque l'ordi est fermé et qu'il se réveille pour se remettre en veille aussi tôt, ça le fasse planter !
>>>> Mac planté = CUP qui tourne à fond, tous les systèmes d'économies d'énergie ne rentrent plus en action... Wifi On, Bt On, Disque dur On, écran On, voltage du CUP au Max etc...

Prends ton Mac, met lui le wifi en route, le Bt aussi, l'écran au Max et fait lui encoder un DVD..... et débranche le MagSafe... Tu va voir, ton MacBook, il va pas tenir longtemps. 

Ce problème se produisais déjà sur les palourdes.... Depuis le temps, ils auraient pue faire quelque chose....


Enfin, la leçon, c'est débrancher tout de l'ordi, puis le fermer, et c'est seulement quand la veilleuse commence à pulser qu'on peut se dire que l'ordinateur est en veille. 


C'est comme ça que je vis. :rose:


----------



## Frodon (23 Novembre 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Enfin, la leçon, c'est débrancher tout de l'ordi, puis le fermer, et c'est seulement quand la veilleuse commence à pulser qu'on peut se dire que l'ordinateur est en veille.



Exactement. Et c'est pas un problème qui peut se résoudre facilement, ce qui explique qu'il soit encore présent. Ce genre de problème arrive quelque soit l'OS utilisé, que cela soit Windows, Mac OS X ou Linux ou autres.
En fait, il suffit qu'un programme empeche pour une raison ou une autre la mise en veille pour le problème survienne.

Il est donc IMPERATIF d'attendre que la veilleuse clignote avant de mettre son ordinateur dans son sac de transport.


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

mon dernier Apple date de 1988.. un Mac SE avec un disque externe Rodime... c'est historique !

depuis j'ai pratiqué le PC Windows sous toutes ses formes W95, W98, WXP,.. pour replonger maintenant dans le monde Mac, voici mes premières impressions à chaud

10/10 
- la démo dans l'Appel Center, le vendeur connait son produit ! 
- l'installation, entre l'ouverture de la boite et la connection au forum il faut 5' maximum : magique ! 
- le Mac OS, c'est intuitif et simple 
- les softs, je découvre seulement 
- les softs, j'adore les itunes et autres iPhoto 
- les softs, j'adore 
- OpenOffice pour Mac gratuit 
- le Dock et autres gadgets 
- le silence de fonctionnement 

9/10 
- le clavier, les touches, la sensibilité 
- le capteur de lumière pour la luminosité de l'écran 
- pas de tiroir pour les CD mais un système mange disque 
- les performances pour une utilisation normale 
- le fonctionnement beaucoup plus stable que Windows 

8/10 
- l'aspect et la finition, l'alu c'est beau mais pas super agréable au toucher 
- la gestion du path avec 1, 2, 3 ou 4 doigts, mon ex HP fait plus agréable avec un doigt mais ici les possibilités sont infinies 
- le site web Apple pour expliquer et vendre le produit 

7/10 
- le son est pas mal mais pas géant, le grave est anémique, cela manque de poids  
- à se prix la concurrence offre 4 Go, le BlueRay et le reste ! 

6/10 
- l'écran trop brillant et qui demande une certaine inclinaison pour éviter les reflets 
- le réglage de l'écran est sympa mais le résultat n'est pas top sur les couleurs et la netteté  
- l'absence de traitement de texte minimum (je vais aller sur du Open gratuit) 
- la batterie qui même neuve ne dure pas trop longtemps et il faut du temps pour la charger 
- l'absence de connecteur SD pour les photos 
- pas de connexion HDMI 
- la récupération de certains fichiers du PC, la galère 

au total je suis content de ce nouveau jouet assez extraordinaire pour lui pardonner ses petits défauts... un écran mat de bonne qualité est ce qui me manque le plus !

que pensez vous de ma première analyse de ce MacBook ?


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

bbill a dit:


> 6/10
> - l'écran trop brillant et qui demande une certaine inclinaison pour éviter les reflets



à la pratique, l'écran brillant est côté 4/10.. on ne peut pas travailler trop longtemps sur cet écran, cela devient insupportable : une raison suffisante pour ne pas acheter un MacBook.. c'est vraiment dommage !


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2008)

bbill a dit:


> à la pratique, l'écran brillant est côté 4/10.. on ne peut pas travailler trop longtemps sur cet écran, cela devient insupportable : une raison suffisante pour ne pas acheter un MacBook.. c'est vraiment dommage !



il va falloir bien expliquer pourquoi, j'ai le miens depuis quelques semaines et je n'ai aucune difficulté a travailler longtemps dessus et je n'ai aucun problème de reflet  vive les éclairages bien conçu


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il va falloir bien expliquer pourquoi, j'ai le miens depuis quelques semaines et je n'ai aucune difficulté a travailler longtemps dessus et je n'ai aucun problème de reflet  vive les éclairages bien conçu



je viens d'un portable HP avec écran mat qui est incomparable au niveau confort et pourtant c'était un HP Pavillon premier prix plutôt à destination familiale.. j'ai toujours les deux machines face à face pour comparer, il n'y a pas photo 

ici, à part les reflets qui sont juste gênants, la lecture de cet écran donne mal aux yeux après quelques heures, cela devient insupportable au point de devoir arrêter ! (à la lecture de ce très bon forum, je me rends compte que je ne suis pas le seul à le dire..)

j'avais déjà constaté cela dans le magasin mais ma décision d'achat a surtout été influencée par les soft Apple dont le Mac OS et les iTunes et autres iPhoto... j'adore..

bill


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il va falloir bien expliquer pourquoi, j'ai le miens depuis quelques semaines et je n'ai aucune difficulté a travailler longtemps dessus et je n'ai aucun problème de reflet  vive les éclairages bien conçu



je viens de mettre la luminosité au minimum sans ajustement automatique, c'est déjà une amélioration.. on peut faire autre chose ?


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

même genre d'avis sur fnac.fr






l'avis de ce client fnac est un peu extrême mais il n'a pas vraiment tort.. dommage de mettre un écran pareil (coûts de production ?) sur une si belle machine !

et par exemple vu ici sur le forum Mac :



balt a dit:


> J'ai du mal à comprendre ceux qui disent que l'écran glossy n'a "rien de génant"... que font-ils avec leur ordinateur?
> 
> Je ne parle même pas d'utilisation professionnelle. J'ai essayé en profondeur un nouveau MacBook à la Fnac. Premier constat: il est mille fois plus brillant que les précédents MacBook glossy. Le MacBookAir à côté, on aurait juré que sont écran est mat en comparaison... Les reflets, c'est un véritable feux d'artifice sur l'écran, rendant difficile de se concentrer. Au bout de 5 minutes à essayer d'éditer des photos, j'a eu mal à la tête tellement c'est fatiguant de sans arrêt ajuster son regard pour faire abstraction des reflections. C'est proprement absurde: un écran est là pour motrer ce qu'il y a DANS l'écran, et non pas ce qu'il y a AUTOUR. Je n'ai rien contre les miroirs: mais payer 1400 juste pour un miroir, c'est cher quand même!


----------



## Frodon (23 Novembre 2008)

bbill a dit:


> à la pratique, l'écran brillant est côté 4/10.. on ne peut pas travailler trop longtemps sur cet écran, cela devient insupportable : une raison suffisante pour ne pas acheter un MacBook.. c'est vraiment dommage !



Perso j'ai tendance à avoir facilement des migraines, et pourtant je passes plusieurs heures par jours (entre 4 et 6 heures) sur mon MacBook Alu et je n'ai jamais eu de migraine.

Peut être est ce parce que l'éclairage de mon appartement n'ai pas aussi "pétillant" que celui de la FNAC???


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso j'ai tendance à avoir facilement des migraines, et pourtant je passes plusieurs heures par jours (entre 4 et 6 heures) sur mon MacBook Alu et je n'ai jamais eu de migraine.
> 
> Peut être est ce parce que l'éclairage de mon appartement n'ai pas aussi "pétillant" que celui de la FNAC???



comment règles tu la luminosité de l'écran ?


----------



## iota (23 Novembre 2008)

Salut.



bbill a dit:


> comment règles tu la luminosité de l'écran ?


Avec les touches prévues à cet effet...

Bon OK, je sors... 

@+
iota


----------



## bbill (23 Novembre 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Avec les touches prévues à cet effet...
> 
> ...



je voulais dire avec l'ajustement auto ou pas ?


----------



## Frodon (23 Novembre 2008)

bbill a dit:


> je voulais dire avec l'ajustement auto ou pas ?



Non je n'ai jamais aimé l'ajustement auto (parce que je changeais sans arret le réglage car celui choisi ne me convenait pas), que ca soit sur ce MacBook ALu ou mes précédents portables Apple. Donc non.


----------



## macinside (23 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Perso j'ai tendance à avoir facilement des migraines, et pourtant je passes plusieurs heures par jours (entre 4 et 6 heures) sur mon MacBook Alu et je n'ai jamais eu de migraine.



idem, le plus génant c'est les écrans "très sales" de mes clients, mine de rien un écran bien gros et poussiéreux c'est très fatiguant pour la vu, pensez a nettoyer vos écran (et vos machines)


----------



## bbill (24 Novembre 2008)

Frodon a dit:


> Non je n'ai jamais aimé l'ajustement auto (parce que je changeais sans arret le réglage car celui choisi ne me convenait pas), que ca soit sur ce MacBook ALu ou mes précédents portables Apple. Donc non.



j'en suis arrivé à la même conclusion.. le MacBook est livré en auto.. quand on ne connaît pas les Mac il faut un peu chercher !

autre reproche : la batterie annoncée pour 5 heures ne dure en réalité que un peu plus de 3 heures.. pourquoi ne pas dire la vérité dans la documentation Apple ?


----------



## McRiP63 (24 Novembre 2008)

bbill a dit:


> autre reproche : la batterie annoncée pour 5 heures ne dure en réalité que un peu plus de 3 heures.. pourquoi ne pas dire la vérité dans la documentation Apple ?



Parce que c'est moins vendeur peut-être ?? Cela dit, moi je suis entre 4h30 et 5h20 d'autonomie (safari, itunes, adium, word/pages, transmission), donc j'ai pas le sentiment d'avoir été trompé


----------



## Frodon (24 Novembre 2008)

bbill a dit:


> autre reproche : la batterie annoncée pour 5 heures ne dure en réalité que un peu plus de 3 heures.. pourquoi ne pas dire la vérité dans la documentation Apple ?



C'est un maximum. Et non un minimum. C'est au mieux 5H... En surf et bureautique simple, luminosité à moitié, pas de bluetooth, pas de rétroéclairage du clavier...etc.

C'est d'ailleurs bien précisé: "L'autonomie de la batterie dépend de la configuration et de l'utilisation" et que "Le test de productivité sans fil mesure l'autonomie de la batterie à travers la consultation sans fil de divers sites web et la modification de texte dans un document de traitement de texte, la luminosité de l'écran étant réglée sur 50 %."

Et selon mes constations, c'est exact, on peut effectivement tenir jusqu'à 5H, et même plus si on désactive le WiFi.


----------



## ibao (24 Novembre 2008)

moi aussi je ne tiens a peine 3h alors que la luminosité n'est qu'a 30%, avec adium et firefox ...
vous pensez que ma batterie est déffectueuse?


----------



## oligo (25 Novembre 2008)

ibao a dit:


> moi aussi je ne tiens a peine 3h alors que la luminosité n'est qu'a 30%, avec adium et firefox ...
> vous pensez que ma batterie est déffectueuse?


bah le problème est toujours le même.... As-tu bien laissé charger ta batterie pendant 10-12 heures avant la première utilisation?? L'as-tu ensuite complètement vidée pour faire un cycle complet??
C'est comme pour tout ordi ou téléphone portable... y a pas de miracle!! malheureusement


----------



## MrFlash (25 Novembre 2008)

10-12 h ??


----------



## oligo (25 Novembre 2008)

MrFlash a dit:


> 10-12 h ??


oui oui 10-12 heures!!


----------



## legascon (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Apple ne conseille pas de laisser charger l'ordinateur pendant 10 heures.

Elle conseille une charge complète, laisser la batterie chargée "tranquille" pendant 2 heures.

Puis un cycle de décharge suivi d'une période de cinq heures avant recharge complète.

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1490?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Frodon (25 Novembre 2008)

legascon a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Apple ne conseille pas de laisser charger l'ordinateur pendant 10 heures.
> 
> ...



Oui sauf que "charge complète" veut dire que la batterie doit être PLEINEMENT chargée.

Or avec les batterie Lithium-Polymere des nouveaux portables, cela peut prendre jusqu'à plus de 10H si elle est totalement à plat.


----------



## legascon (25 Novembre 2008)

Personnellement, j'ai suivi la consigne donnée par Apple et il ne m'a pas fallu 10 heures pour charger à bloc le Macbook alu sorti de la boîte. La batterie était pas mal chargée.

Tout dépend donc de la charge initiale du Macbook...


----------



## tofskite (28 Novembre 2008)

je suis l'heureux possesseur  d'un mac book alu. 

tout est absolument parfait .... mais je viens de m'apercevoir que la touche R se décroche si j'appuis trop souvent sur sa partie gauche .... pas cool pour un ordi à 1200&#8364;...

a part ça il est vraiment extra .. que puis je faire ? un truc et astuce ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## karmacoma (28 Novembre 2008)

Si tu viens juste de le recevoir et qu'il y a déjà une touche qui se décroche, tu devrais peut être contacter Apple, non?


----------



## tofskite (29 Novembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> Si tu viens juste de le recevoir et qu'il y a déjà une touche qui se décroche, tu devrais peut être contacter Apple, non?


oui c'est bien ce que je pensais faire mais là je suis au Vietnam pour 4 mois donc .... je doit patienter ....

personne n'a eu ce problem ?


----------



## bbill (29 Novembre 2008)

tofskite a dit:


> oui c'est bien ce que je pensais faire mais là je suis au Vietnam pour 4 mois donc .... je doit patienter ....
> 
> personne n'a eu ce problem ?


c'est un problème déjà vu sur les MacBook


----------



## N!K (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour =D
Voila, j'ai commandé mon MB sur le site d'Apple vendredi (reduc'). Je l'aurai dans 2-3jour. Le seul probleme c'est que je ne peux pas l'ouvrir avant Noel...
Donc ma question est :
Est-ce que si on remarque un défaut et qu'on veut le réexpédier ? 
Je demande ca parceque j'ai cru voir 15j quelque part or 15jour c'est pas assez jusque Noel...
Bone Journée


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

N!K a dit:


> Bonjour =D
> Voila, j'ai commandé mon MB sur le site d'Apple vendredi (reduc'). Je l'aurai dans 2-3jour. Le seul probleme c'est que je ne peux pas l'ouvrir avant Noel...
> Donc ma question est :
> Est-ce que si on remarque un défaut et qu'on veut le réexpédier ?
> ...



Ben t'explique ça à celui qui a payé (genre tes parents) et tu l'ouvres, tu checks, tu le refermes et tu pleures ! 

Bonne chance


----------



## N!K (30 Novembre 2008)

Ils voudront jamais...
Mais es-tu sur que je vais pleurer (d'emotion oui peut-etre, comme je switch...)


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Novembre 2008)

N!K a dit:


> Ils voudront jamais...
> Mais es-tu sur que je vais pleurer (d'emotion oui peut-etre, comme je switch...)



Ben si tu leur explique la situation, ou bien tu demandes de le faire eux ! 

Mais bon moi c'est ce que je ferai parce que déballer un laptop qui ne marche pas à noel.... c'est moche !


----------



## N!K (30 Novembre 2008)

Mais je n'aurai pas le plaisir de deballer... Ou je le deballe a St Nicolas (Belgique) et je l'utilise a Noel =)


----------



## Nitiel (30 Novembre 2008)

Surtout que tous les produits apple il faut les contrôler dés que tu les reçois parce les chinois que emploie apple travail mal.


----------



## legascon (30 Novembre 2008)

Il y a un an ou deux, pour les achats de Noël, l'AppleStore avait modifié les conditions générales de vente en allongeant le délai de retour pour que les acheteurs puissent retourner leurs produits après les fêtes.

Dommage qu'Apple ne l'ait pas fait cette année.


----------



## N!K (30 Novembre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Surtout que tous les produits apple il faut les contrôler dés que tu les reçois parce les chinois que emploie apple travail mal.



Pourquoi emploié des chinois ! Avant c'etait mieux ! Toujours pour l'argent...



legascon a dit:


> Il y a un an ou deux, pour les achats de Noël, l'AppleStore avait modifié les conditions générales de vente en allongeant le délai de retour pour que les acheteurs puissent retourner leurs produits après les fêtes.
> 
> Dommage qu'Apple ne l'ait pas fait cette année.



Oui dommage


----------



## guilio_19 (30 Novembre 2008)

Ca fais trois semaines que je l'ai et jmen lasse pas ! a chaque fois que je touche au pad ça me donne des frissons (non je rigole pas), il est vraiment super beau et la finission est parfaite ! 
Je le trouve vraiment d'un niveau au dessus du précédent. Et pour avoir testé de revenir sur le macbook blanc, jpeu dire que c'est comme de passer de la soie au béton. l'écran parait élargie grâce aux bordures noires. L'inconvénient c'est que l'ouverture est un peu tendu si on veux pas se retrouver avec des traces de doigt sur l'écran.

La finission atteint vraiment des détails impressionnants (cf. l'indicateur de veille taillé au laser et invisible lorsqu'il est éteint!!!).

Niveau puissance on sent vraiment que le petit bijoux est capable de suivre sur pas mal de chose (crash test : DVD + iphoto + modéliseur de molécule 3D  = NO PROBLEM)

Inconvénients : 
-les patins ont tendance a laisser de belles traces noires assez coriaces a enlever.
-Le boîtier de la batterie fait un petit cliquetis lorqu'on pose le macbook. Assez décevant pour un marketing basé sur "taillé dans la masse", mais bon c'est accessoire.

Je crois que si je devais garder une seul chose ce serait le pad, qui permet de contrôler quasiment toutes les fonctionalités de l'ordi. Manipuler à 1,2,3 ou 4 doigts c'est un réel plaisir et chaque mouvement a sa fonction : tourner, exposer, cacher, changer, zoomer...

Si il existe je suis impatient de voir le successeur de cette merveille parce que ça va pas être facile de dépasser ce niveau de perfection !

Et une remarque pendant que j'y suis, jme suis laisser surprendre au début : j'avais l'impression que l'écran était cassé (ou mes yeux) car j'avais l'impression qu'il passait de sombre a clair sans que je lui ait demandé... en faite c'est juste la luminosité qui se règle automatiquement (un peu gênant quand la source de lumière est derrière vous et que vous bougez...)

Voilà voilà, pour les courageux qui sont arrivé en bas, j'ai juste une petite question : est-ce que l'arrière de l'écran est en alu ou bien est-ce juste du plastique? Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## chupastar (30 Novembre 2008)

guilio_19 a dit:


> Voilà voilà, pour les courageux qui sont arrivé en bas, j'ai juste une petite question : est-ce que l'arrière de l'écran est en alu ou bien est-ce juste du plastique? Merci beaucoup !!!



Félicitation pour ton nouveau MB.

Le dos de l'écran est aussi en alu bien sûr !


----------



## guilio_19 (30 Novembre 2008)

Merci bcp, et félicitations pour tes photos que viens d'aller voir rapidement, Ma préférée est celle prise dans le village de Mederdra avec les enfants.
et pendant que j'y suis, expérience personnelle : Je travail dessus depuis ce matin 8h (PCEM1 quand tu nous tiens...) et il ne fais AUCUN bruit et la seul chaleur que l'on peut sentir c'est mes mains qui la donne.


----------



## karmacoma (30 Novembre 2008)

legascon a dit:


> Il y a un an ou deux, pour les achats de Noël, l'AppleStore avait modifié les conditions générales de vente en allongeant le délai de retour pour que les acheteurs puissent retourner leurs produits après les fêtes.
> 
> Dommage qu'Apple ne l'ait pas fait cette année.



 

D'après la nana que j'ai eu au téléphone vendredi lors de la commande de mon MB, ils autorisent les retours jusqu'au 10 janvier 2009.


----------



## HALDAMIRE (1 Décembre 2008)

Salut, 

dit je voudrais m'acheter prochainement le nouveau MacBook Unibody, et je voulais savoir si la version13" sera suffisante.

Je devrais l'utiliser principalement pour, photoshop, internet, music et bureautique.

donc absolument pas de jeux, je joues pas sur pc/mac .

Donc est ce que cette version de Unibody 13" sera bonne ou bien je dois me diriger vers la 15" ??  car je ne veux pas quand utilisant photoshop + autre chose j'ai le Mac qui commence a ramer sever et ne suis plus loool 

pour ce qui est de la taille de l'écran pas beaucoup d'importance car je pense le brancher surrement asser souvent sur un ecran externe .

merci a tous pour vos réponse et eclaircissements


----------



## illuminati (1 Décembre 2008)

HALDAMIRE a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> dit je voudrais m'acheter prochainement le nouveau MacBook Unibody, et je voulais savoir si la version13" sera suffisante.
> 
> ...



Essaye de te relire tu vas bien rigoler !!! 

Tu demandes si tu dois choisir entre un 13" ou un 15" et tu finis en disant que la taille de l'écran t'importe peu !!! c'est énorme !!! 

Je pense que tu veux plutôt nous demander si tu dois opter pour un MB ou MBP non ?


----------



## chupastar (1 Décembre 2008)

Je crois qu'il sous entendais que le modèle 15" (donc le MBP) est plus puissant...


----------



## eex (1 Décembre 2008)

legascon a dit:


> Il y a un an ou deux, pour les achats de Noël, l'AppleStore avait modifié les conditions générales de vente en allongeant le délai de retour pour que les acheteurs puissent retourner leurs produits après les fêtes.
> 
> Dommage qu'Apple ne l'ait pas fait cette année.



C'est le cas cette année aussi 

"Si vous avez acheté un produit entre le 31 octobre 2008 et le 24 décembre 2008, vous avez jusquau 8 janvier 2009 pour le rendre."

(http://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/8352...mages/salespolicies_consumer.html#Anchor-2821)


----------



## guilio_19 (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour ! 
Dans mon post précédent (non celui d'avant en faite) je faisais remarquer que le boîtier de la batterie et du disque dur faisait un son assez désagréable lorsque l'on pose le macbook.
Après une expertise de longue haleine menée par mes soins..... J'ai remarqué que les 2 attaches (latérales et vers l'intérieur) sont dans le MEME SENS ! Pour ceux qui ne visualisent pas ça donne a peu près ça :    L    L    avec les fixation qui viennent se poser a l'intérieur du "pied"

donc lorsque le boîtier est placé et que vous le poussez vers la droite, il ne bouge pas (normale il est retenue). Mais si vous le poussez vers la gauche est bien la il sort (légèrement genre 0,3 cm) mais c'est assez de jeu pour pouvoir lorsque l'on pose le fameux objet entendre un "son"

Il suffit donc pour régler ce petit problème de placer un petit bout de papier "derrière les L" pour combler le vide =====> lL     lL    et donc maintenant plus de bruit.

M'enfin on pourrait quand même se demander pourquoi il n'est pas venu à l'idée des concepteur de fixer le clapet dans les deux sens... mais bon jvais pas leur cracher dessus, c'est tellement bien que cette petite erreur est toute pardonnée 

PS : gros doigts et empotés s'abstenir, les doigts de fée de votre dame pourront plus aisément pratiquer la manoeuvre....un peu difficile.


----------



## Lolo21 (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voìla j'ai mon macbook alu 2,4 ghz depuis maintenant 1 semaine
et j'en suis très satisfait . Mais depuis 2 jours dès que j'allume mon mac, je trouve que le bruit du ventilo de mon disque dur est assez bruyant. (il fait peut-être ce bruit depuis le début mais je n'y avais pas fait attention, et c'est peut-être un bruit tout à fait normal )

Bon c'est assez difficile d'expliquer ce "bruit", alors je vais simplement vous demander si avec le votre dans une pièce sans bruit et dans une position normale (sans y coller votre oreille ) vous entendez également constamment comme un bruit de ventilo qui souffle. Merci beaucoup !


----------



## N!K (1 Décembre 2008)

karmacoma a dit:


> D'après la nana que j'ai eu au téléphone vendredi lors de la commande de mon MB, ils autorisent les retours jusqu'au 10 janvier 2009.



J'espere que t'a raison et que ce la fonctionne meme si le MB est defectueux... ce que je n'espere pas , mais la prudence d'abord ! XD


----------



## durix (1 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un MB alu 2.0 Ghz, j en suis très content.
J'ai juste un petit soucis, c'est que j'ai des traces de touches sur l'écran quand je referme l'ordinateur?

Je sais que c'était un problème fréquent sur les anciens MB, est ce normal sur les nouveaux?

Merci


----------



## guilio_19 (1 Décembre 2008)

Lolo21 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voìla j'ai mon macbook alu 2,4 ghz depuis maintenant 1 semaine
> et j'en suis très satisfait . Mais depuis 2 jours dès que j'allume mon mac, je trouve que le bruit du ventilo de mon disque dur est assez bruyant. (il fait peut-être ce bruit depuis le début mais je n'y avais pas fait attention, et c'est peut-être un bruit tout à fait normal )
> 
> Bon c'est assez difficile d'expliquer ce "bruit", alors je vais simplement vous demander si avec le votre dans une pièce sans bruit et dans une position normale (sans y coller votre oreille ) vous entendez également constamment comme un bruit de ventilo qui souffle. Merci beaucoup !



Bonjour, 
C'est vrai que dans une pièce silencieuse on entend en permanence un petit bruit de ventilo, mais c'est vraiment quasi imperceptible, même à la BU qui est un endroit plus que calme je ne l'entend pas. Donc je ne sais pas si le fait que tu l'entende est normal ou si c'est juste qu'il faut que tu t'habitue (ou baisse le chauffage ^^).
 Et puis je pense qu'il faut accepter un léger bruit en permanence car sur d'autre machine (on ne citera pas de marques), le ventilo ne tourne pas jusqu'au moment ou ça devient tellement critique que le machin se met a faire un bruit d'hélicoptère (et j'ai fais l'expérience de devoir éteindre un ordinateur de dépannage parce que tout le monde se retournait dans la BU en me lançant des regards énervés).

Bon courage ! et au pire amène le dans un magasin spécialiste il te diront vite fais si c'est problématique ( va pas te faire niquer non plus et faire une réparation qui sert a rien ^^)


----------



## guilio_19 (1 Décembre 2008)

durix a dit:


> J'ai un MB alu 2.0 Ghz, j en suis très content.
> J'ai juste un petit soucis, c'est que j'ai des traces de touches sur l'écran quand je referme l'ordinateur?
> 
> Je sais que c'était un problème fréquent sur les anciens MB, est ce normal sur les nouveaux?
> ...



Perso j'ai remarqué que les traces de touches sur l'écran ne commence a apparaître que quand le clavier n'a pas été nettoyé depuis plus d'une semaine ( par nettoyer j'entend juste passer un coup de chiffon avec une goutte de lave vitre)


----------



## Lolo21 (1 Décembre 2008)

Merci bcp Guilio ! Tu m'a rassuré là, c'est vrai que comparé à mon ancien portable il ne fait vraiment quasi aucun bruit . 

Mais je voudrais encore posé une toute dernière question :rateau:, en fait j'ai essayé tout à l'heure smcfancontrol puis j'ai vité désinstaller me sentant trop novice pour m'y avancer, vous allez me prendre pour un fou mais j'ai l'impression que depuis ça le ventilo au milieu du portable ,je crois, ne fait + le même bruit , je viens donc d'installer iStats et je vois que dès l'allumage mon portable à son ventilo qui tourne à environ 2000rpm et a température de 40°. 

Si vous pouviez me confirmer si tout cela est normal ou encore mieux de me dire les scores que vous avez. Je serais rassuré et je pourrais dormir tranquille ce soir .

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## chupastar (1 Décembre 2008)

La rotation à 2000 trs/min est normale, elle est permanente et c'est sa vitesse minimum dès que l'ordinateur est allumé. Pour la température, si je ne fais rien c'est à environ 33°C.


----------



## HALDAMIRE (2 Décembre 2008)

> Essaye de te relire tu vas bien rigoler !!!
> 
> Tu demandes si tu dois choisir entre un 13" ou un 15" et tu finis en disant que la taille de l'écran t'importe peu !!! c'est énorme !!!
> 
> Je pense que tu veux plutôt nous demander si tu dois opter pour un MB ou MBP non ?


 
oui effectivement je me suis un peux embroullier tout seul , et puis c'est pas de ma faute c'est a cause d'Apple et tocccc :rateau:.

oui donc effectivement comme demander, est ce que il serait préférable que je me tourne vers le MacBook Pro ou bien le MacBook normale sera suffisant ^^?


----------



## Garibaldi (2 Décembre 2008)

Suffisant pour?
La taille=>totalement subjectif, choisir tout seul
Puissance=>hormi graphique, c'est la "même"(quasiment suivant le modèle)
Connectique:firewire+expresscard 3/4 en plus sur MBP. Tout dépend de ton utilisation. 

Le reste est identique.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (4 Décembre 2008)

Salut a tous,

Je viens de m'acheter mon premier mac (macbook alu 2.0), waouh, j'adore. 
Je decouvre petit a petit l'univers mac (merci le forum MacGé) et j'ai une question: je trouve que l'insertion et l'ejection d'un CD est un peu bruyante et vu que j'ai jamais eu de portable avec lecteur mange-disque avant, je me demande si c'est normal?
J'ai un chaine Hifi style mange-disque et l'insertion du cd se faut plus en douceur il me semble.
Rassurez moi, c'est quoi le bruit du votre?


----------



## Garibaldi (4 Décembre 2008)

pareil assez bruyant le mange disque je trouve.


----------



## chupastar (5 Décembre 2008)

Idem pour moi, c'est assez bruyant...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (5 Décembre 2008)

Ah, ben ca me rassure mais en meme temps, c'est un peu bizzare autant de bruit... Bon ben en tout cas, je m'attarde pas dessus .


----------



## Cristal` (5 Décembre 2008)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> Rassurez moi, c'est quoi le bruit du votre?



J'ai un bruit comme toi mais rien de dramatique, j'ai pareil sur mon Mac Mini. Il dit surement qu'il est content d'avaler quelque chose et il grogne quand il faut le recracher c'est tout.


----------



## LeProf (5 Décembre 2008)

Moi aussi, je le trouve un peu plus bruyant que le superdrive de mon MB Rev A 2006, mais rien de bien méchant.

Par contre, sous XP via Bootcamp, une fois un CD/DVD avalé, impossible de l'éjecter, que ce soit avec le bouton d'éjection ou via le Finder ??!!!


----------



## arcank (5 Décembre 2008)

Il y a un truc de pas cohérent : si tu es sous Bootcamp, tu n'as pas le Finder...

Si tu es sous VMWare (ou Parallels ou VirtualBox, ça doit être pareil), c'est la machine virtuelle qui prend à son compte le lecteur/graveur DVD. Il faut l'éjecter de là.


Sinon, si c'est bien par Bootcamp, as-tu bien installé les pilotes Apple dispo sur le DVD d'install de Leopard ?


----------



## LeProf (5 Décembre 2008)

oups effectivement ...j'ai trop pris l'habitude d'osx !!!

Donc pas d'éjection, que ce soit par le bouton "éjecter" ou *dans l'explorateur windows, click droit et éjecter*... en étant bien sous windows via Bootcamp 

PS: j'ai pourtant bien mis les drivers...


----------



## Vicktorrr (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai également reçu mon premier Macbook il y a peu, et il est parfait, mis à part deux petits défauts. Tout d'abord, le côté inférieur gauche de la coque fait un petit bruit lorsque je pose ma main dessus, j'ai l'impression que la masse de l'ordinateur est mal répartie et qu'il y a un léger jeu entre le Mac et le bureau où je suis. Pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il en retourne chez vous ?

Deuxièmement, le port casque me semble défaillant.. En effet, j'ai essayé de rentrer un casque compatible, et j'ai vraiment du forcer, idem pour le retirer, pourtant la prise est compatible..

Bref, merci pour vos réponses ^^.


----------



## chupastar (5 Décembre 2008)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai également reçu mon premier Macbook il y a peu, et il est parfait, mis à part deux petits défauts. Tout d'abord, le côté inférieur gauche de la coque fait un petit bruit lorsque je pose ma main dessus, j'ai l'impression que la masse de l'ordinateur est mal répartie et qu'il y a un léger jeu entre le Mac et le bureau où je suis. Pouvez-vous me dire ce qu'il en retourne chez vous ?



Pas de bruit chez moi.



Vicktorrr a dit:


> Deuxièmement, le port casque me semble défaillant.. En effet, j'ai essayé de rentrer un casque compatible, et j'ai vraiment du forcer, idem pour le retirer, pourtant la prise est compatible..
> 
> Bref, merci pour vos réponses ^^.



Tout semble normal aussi chez moi, je ne force pas plus que ça.


----------



## Vicktorrr (5 Décembre 2008)

Oki, merci pour ta réponse ^^.

J'aimerai savoir : quand j'ai reçu mon ordi ma touche F1 servait à baisser l'éclairage de l'écran, F2 à augmenter, F10 à couper le son etc. Mais ce soir, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, je dois faire fn + la touche F en question pour accéder à l'option. Comment repasser à la config précédente ??


----------



## chupastar (5 Décembre 2008)

Vicktorrr a dit:


> Oki, merci pour ta réponse ^^.
> 
> J'aimerai savoir : quand j'ai reçu mon ordi ma touche F1 servait à baisser l'éclairage de l'écran, F2 à augmenter, F10 à couper le son etc. Mais ce soir, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, je dois faire fn + la touche F en question pour accéder à l'option. Comment repasser à la config précédente ??



Tu vas dans les préférences système, puis dans "clavier" tu décoches "Utiliser les touches F1 à F12 comme des touches standard".


----------



## arcank (5 Décembre 2008)

LeProf a dit:


> oups effectivement ...j'ai trop pris l'habitude d'osx !!!
> 
> Donc pas d'éjection, que ce soit par le bouton "éjecter" ou *dans l'explorateur windows, click droit et éjecter*... en étant bien sous windows via Bootcamp
> 
> PS: j'ai pourtant bien mis les drivers...


Ok pour le Finder, j'ai même pas pensé à l'explorateur, désolé ^^

C'est bien étonnant, sinon. Il me semble que même avec les premiers pilotes de Bootcamp à l'époque de Tiger, ça marchait.


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2008)

Euh pour les problemes lier a bootcamp il y a le forum windows sur mac  on recentre le sujet merci :modo:


----------



## nicoplanet (8 Décembre 2008)

Pas de problème pour les heureux possesseurs qui sont passés à 4Go avec de la RAM non Apple (crucial ou autre) ??? 

Apparemment le chipset NVidia est capricieux, et il y  a pas mal de soucis sur les forums d'Apple...

De mon côté, je reçois tout ça demain ou mercredi, donc je croise les doigts...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Il est fabuleux ! 
Je l'ai commandé samedi en espérant l'avoir pour noël, ils m'annoncent entre le 12 et le 17 décembre et je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui.

Pour les étudiants, si vous prenez l'apple care en même temps que le macbook avec l'apple on campus ils vous le font à 176 euros HT !!

Edit : Enfin bref les 12 % fonctionne sur toute la facture.


----------



## bruno2009 (12 Décembre 2008)

Lolo21 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voìla j'ai mon macbook alu 2,4 ghz depuis maintenant 1 semaine
> et j'en suis très satisfait . Mais depuis 2 jours dès que j'allume mon mac, je trouve que le bruit du ventilo de mon disque dur est assez bruyant. (il fait peut-être ce bruit depuis le début mais je n'y avais pas fait attention, et c'est peut-être un bruit tout à fait normal )
> 
> Bon c'est assez difficile d'expliquer ce "bruit", alors je vais simplement vous demander si avec le votre dans une pièce sans bruit et dans une position normale (sans y coller votre oreille ) vous entendez également constamment comme un bruit de ventilo qui souffle. Merci beaucoup !


Salut,

Moi aussi j'ai un souffle du cote du disque dur...alors que sur mon macbook white ce n'est pas le cas.

Par contre, si j'appuie sur l'alu a droite du touchpad (par exemple avec 4 doigts), le bruit disparait quasi...semblerait qu'il y ait du vide a combler, une isolation a mettre et que la vibration se propage...irai voir a la fnac si demo fait aussi ce bruit...

Pourrais-tu faire le test d'appuyer a droite du touchpad et me dire si mieux?

Bon, pour info pour les autres, pas un bruit tres important (imperceptible dans un milieu pro) mais au calme dans son canapé, ce n'est pas top du tout, mais ca depend des perceptions de chacun. Et comme l'autre ne fait pas de bruit (a moins de coller son oreille contre, mais ce n'est pas comme ca que j'utilise mon PC...;-)).

A+,

B.


----------



## bruno2009 (12 Décembre 2008)

bruno2009 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai un souffle du cote du disque dur...alors que sur mon macbook white ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> ...


Petite précision: lorsque je retire le capot de la batterie, on voit bien que le disque souffle, souffle...et de nouveau, en mettant des doigts dessus, le bruit de souffle diminue...

Le disque est un Fujitsu MHZ2250BH.

Quelqu'un pourrait vérifier la marque de son disque et me dire si ca souffle aussi (facile a distinguer d'un ronronnement).

Ce serait super sympa, merci.

B.


----------



## tonio08 (12 Décembre 2008)

je viens de me rendre compte qu'effectivement il y a un souffle du coté du disque dur qui disparaît lorsque j'appuie à droite du touchpad. Mon disque est un TOSHIBA MK2553GSX


----------



## Ineilaur (12 Décembre 2008)

petite question de la part d'un nouveau switcheur : est ce normal que la macbook chauffe un peu sur le coté gauche (en dessous de la touche "esc" en gros ) ?


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2008)

oui


----------



## Ineilaur (12 Décembre 2008)

ca me rassure alors . quel merveille ce macbook


----------



## bruno2009 (12 Décembre 2008)

tonio08 a dit:


> je viens de me rendre compte qu'effectivement il y a un souffle du coté du disque dur qui disparaît lorsque j'appuie à droite du touchpad. Mon disque est un TOSHIBA MK2553GSX



Merci pour l'info. Maintenant, reste à savoir si ca vient des disques pas assez silencieux ou de la transmission des bruits sur la coque...quand j'ouvre le capot de la batterie et le demarre comme ca, ca souffle bien niveau DD. Mais tu n'as pas le meme DD donc ca me laisse perplexe....

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée de l'origine et d'une solution (ai vu qqun parler dans un forum de 'tape' pour boucher l'espace  mais ne trouve plus le forum)? Comme je l'utilise au calme dans le canapé...

Sinon, pour le reste, je le trouve très bien (pour l'instant)...

A+,

B.


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Décembre 2008)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Pas de problème pour les heureux possesseurs qui sont passés à 4Go avec de la RAM non Apple (crucial ou autre) ???
> 
> Apparemment le chipset NVidia est capricieux, et il y  a pas mal de soucis sur les forums d'Apple...
> 
> De mon côté, je reçois tout ça demain ou mercredi, donc je croise les doigts...



Bon, "petite update" : mémoire crucial reçue et installée... Pas de souci sur mon MacBook 2.4Ghz semaine 47 (novembre). Ouf !


----------



## inecnia (15 Janvier 2009)

Voilà j'ai regardé un peu sur le forum pour trouver un sujet similaire mais je n'ai pas trouvé, je voudrai vous laisser mes première impression sur mon macbook après une petite semaine d'utilisation... Si mon post fait doublon où ne se trouve pas dans la bonne rubrique je laisse le soin au modo de le deplacer

Donc voilà:

Les +:

-Plug and Play: je le sort de la boite, remplir 2-3 petites formalitées d'usage et hop en 15 minutes mon macbook est prêt à l'emploi et déjà connecté à internet.
-Magnifique interface et OS très intuitive je trouve.
-Coque alu: c'est classe, très classe même, et c'est en partie cela qui ma fait choisir le nouveau par rapport à l'ancien, bien connu pour toutes ces coques fissurées.
-L'ecran, le glossy ne me gène absolument pas personnellement...
-Le trackpad, c'est mon premier portable, donc mon premier trackpad, et bien je suis charmé, très pratique d'usage une fois qu'on s'y ai fait. Et quel taille! C'est une des chose qui me surprend le plus, le verre gravée si tout au touché s'ettend sur toute la hauteur que le clavier ne prend pas et on se retrouve avec un trackpad de 5 pouce de diagonale! Quand je vois les PC portable d'amis ou de prof je vois un ptit trackpad en plastique miteux qui me confirme le faite que mon macbook est géniale!
-Le clavier: très silencieux et très agréable au toucher.
-Et bien d'autres choses...

Les -:
Sa va être dure de lui trouver des défaut...
-La disposition de certaine touche qui change par rapport à mon ancien pc, pour trouver un défaut.
-Franchement il est trop tôt pour que je trouve d'autre défaut je pense...

Donc vous l'aurez compris je suis comblé pas ce magnifique objet qu'est mon macbook! Je plonge à nouveau dans l'univers mac OS, bercé quand j'avais à peine 10 ans par un powerpc qui traîne toujours dans mon placart. Et je ne regrette en rien ce "retour au source" vers MAC OS! Je finirais sur ce post en ajoutant: à tout ceux qui attendent une commande de macbook ou tout autre objet apple: no stress sa arrive toujours! au future acheteur qui sont effrayé par les retour de certain utilisateur: ne vous inquieté pas pour les problèmes relaté sur ce forum, ce ne sont (pour la pluspart) que des exceptions!


----------



## SDION (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Une petite couche, suite à une mort prématurée du PC de ma fille, je l'ai switché avec un MB Alu. Elle trouvait que cela nous ferait trop cher, elle avait un peu peur sur cet nouvel OS. Et après une semaine elle est ravie. 

Et donc 2 Mac dans la famille, il ne reste plus qu'un seul PC, et celui-ci est délaissé dés que j'ai le dos tourné au bénéfice de mon MBP


----------



## bookbook (19 Janvier 2009)

Allez je vais faire mon raleur 

Je suis très déçu par la piètre autonomie du nouveau MacBook.
Et encore plus par le temps nécessaire pour recharger la batterie.
Ce sont les seuls défauts que je trouve à cette machine, mais pour un portable, ils sont très importants.

Mes deux anciens portables (iBook & MacBook Blanc) rigolent avec leur énorme autonomie et leur petit temps de rechargement. Et même après plusieurs années de service. :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

rappel : il existe en option une batterie plus puissante chez Apple


----------



## bookbook (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> rappel : il existe en option une batterie plus puissante chez Apple



Option, le mot est laché. 
De plus il me semble avoir lu qu'elle n'était pas plus puissante mais exactement identique.


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

non, la batterie du MacBook est une 45W, la batterie optionnel une 60W


----------



## tonio08 (19 Janvier 2009)

celle du macbook blanc est de 60W? ou 45W?


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> celle du macbook blanc est de 60W? ou 45W?



le bon sujet pour ça est : http://forums.macg.co/macbook/sujet-unique-les-batteries-des-macbook-223159.html ici on parle uniquement des MacBook Alu


----------



## tonio08 (19 Janvier 2009)

c'est juste pour une comparaison parce que j'ai un macbook alu et une amie a un macbook blanc qui a une batterie qui dure plus longtemps


----------



## bookbook (19 Janvier 2009)

macinside a dit:


> non, la batterie du MacBook est une 45W, la batterie optionnel une 60W



Tiens c'est curieux, sur l'Apple Store il parle d'une batterie de 45W et non pas de 60W.
De toute façon après avoir payé 1200 euros pour le MB, il est dommage de devoir rajouté plus pour avoir la même autonomie que les anciens modèles.

Mais à part ça, ces nouvelles machines sont vraiment excellentes .


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2009)

dammed, ils l'ont virer


----------



## Nitiel (19 Janvier 2009)

tonio08 a dit:


> celle du macbook blanc est de 60W? ou 45W?


 
Non celle vendu sur le store est une 45W aussi, Apple c'est juste tromper en écrivant la page.

Un membre de macgénération en avait acheter une et finalement c'était un 45W voila comment je le sais et sa a meme etait dit sur ce post.


----------



## thomnb (19 Janvier 2009)

A mon tour de laisser un avis sur ce macbook alu 13'


Je l'ai reçu à Noël , ce qui fait presque un mois d'utilisation :

Les plus :
 - l'écran bien éclairé , et malgré un reflet un poil dérangeant au début , on s'y habitue très vite, et le capteur qui s'adapte à la luminosité plutôt rigolo 
 - OSX est vraiment simple , intuitif , on s'y habitue très vite (étant switcheur récent)
 - Une compatibilité des logiciels plutôt satisfaisante , contrairement aux dires de certains 
 - Le trackpad vraiment sympa , pratique à souhaits
 - le design agréable
 - Le bruit plutôt discret avec des ventilos qu'on entends un peu avec le silence autour et encore
Et bien d'autres 

Les moins :
 - Une batterie qui se décharge assez vite si la luminosité est à fond
 - Les touches " s'usent " vite , on voit une marque sur les touches utilisées régulièrement ( c'est peux être juste moi  ) 
 Et c'est tout , j'aimais déjà le macbook blanc précédant mais là je suis plutôt conquis par ce macbook alu
:love:


----------



## Napoleonsolo3 (19 Janvier 2009)

inecnia a dit:


> Voilà j'ai regardé un peu sur le forum pour trouver un sujet similaire mais je n'ai pas trouvé, je voudrai vous laisser mes première impression sur mon macbook après une petite semaine d'utilisation... Si mon post fait doublon où ne se trouve pas dans la bonne rubrique je laisse le soin au modo de le deplacer
> 
> Donc voilà:
> 
> ...



J'ai le mien depuis le mois de novembre. Je n'ai pas encore trouver de défaut. Je l'utilise tous les jours pour le travail. Le seul petit regret c'est le clavier rétro-éclairé qui n'est pas sur ma version. Parfois le soir je regrette. Sinon aucun problème de bruit, de même je n'ai pas noter de gros problèmes d'autonomie. Ceci dit mon utilisation est surtout sur secteur au bureau et sur batterie chez moi mais pour du traitement de texte.

Je ne comprends pas que certains restent sur PC  :rateau:


----------



## UnAm (20 Janvier 2009)

Coucou,

bon, je dois vous avouer que je n'ai pas eu le temps de lire les 52 pages (sic)!
Y aurait-il par hasard un heureux propriétaire de la version avec le DD SSD? 
les retours sur cette config'?

Bien à vous


----------

